# COMPRAR MONEDAS PLATA EN BDE(hilo oficial 3)



## montytorri (7 Feb 2012)

Abro el hilo a pesar de que alguien lo ha abierto con la mejor de las intenciones, pero es mejor respetar el nombre para localizarlo mejor.
Venimos de aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-454.html


----------



## aet_78 (8 Feb 2012)

Gracias por abrir este nuevo hilo.
Lo mismo para el que abrió el "Compra de monedas bde (iii)"

Seguimos buscando tesoros escondidos en las sucursales.


----------



## opilano (8 Feb 2012)

Algun moderador podria fusionar los dos hilos, respetando el titulo clasico, que como bien dicen, facilita la busqueda.


----------



## Josar (8 Feb 2012)

Cojo sitio


----------



## irishdragon (10 Feb 2012)

Yo tambien cojo sitio hace unos dias 37 monedas en dos sucursales cuando antes estaban secos, ni tan mal


----------



## lolillo82 (10 Feb 2012)

hoy he ido a una entidad donde me obligan a hacerme cliente para que me den las monedas que tienen ellos en caja.

¿es esto legal?

Da igual, el lunes ire a meter el mínimoen un depósito al mínimo tiempo posible, cuando me den las monedas espero a que caduque y no me volverán a ver el pelo.


----------



## apeche2000 (10 Feb 2012)

irishdragon dijo:


> Yo tambien cojo sitio hace unos dias 37 monedas en dos sucursales cuando antes estaban secos, ni tan mal



¿? no me lo puedo creer.....eso es que algun burbujista se lo ha gastando en Silver eagles


----------



## Crisis Warrior (10 Feb 2012)

lolillo82 dijo:


> hoy he ido a una entidad donde me obligan a hacerme cliente para que me den las monedas que tienen ellos en caja.
> 
> ¿es esto legal?
> 
> Da igual, el lunes ire a meter el mínimoen un depósito al mínimo tiempo posible, cuando me den las monedas espero a que caduque y no me volverán a ver el pelo.



Pues muy legal no es que sea, pero como los bancos están en el plan, hago contigo lo que me sale de los h...os, a tragar.
Mira el deposito que te obligan y el tiempo, cuota de mantenimiento y la cantidad de monedas que tienen claro, si no merece la pena se las compras a un forero.


----------



## Visalleras (10 Feb 2012)

lolillo82 dijo:


> hoy he ido a una entidad donde me obligan a hacerme cliente para que me den las monedas que tienen ellos en caja.
> 
> ¿es esto legal?
> 
> Da igual, el lunes ire a meter el mínimoen un depósito al mínimo tiempo posible, cuando me den las monedas espero a que caduque y no me volverán a ver el pelo.



En la siguiente viñeta, lolillo82 va al banco, ingresa la pasta, pregunta por las monedas, le preguntan ¿qué monedas? aquí no sabemos nada de ningunas monedas.

En la última viñeta lolillo82 perdió el principal.

lolillo82 no te irrites que es sin acritud, pero macho... qué almas de cántabro con tanta fé...


----------



## yaestamostoos (11 Feb 2012)

Llevo unos días en España, he comprado bastantes de 12 euros de plata en mi Entidad de Banesto(las reservé y me tardaron muy poquito en traérmelas)


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Feb 2012)

yaestamostoos dijo:


> Llevo unos días en España, he comprado bastantes de 12 euros de plata en mi Entidad de Banesto(las reservé y me tardaron muy poquito en traérmelas)



Banesto dices...ienso:


----------



## Gallina (11 Feb 2012)

lolillo82 dijo:


> hoy he ido a una entidad donde me obligan a hacerme cliente para que me den las monedas que tienen ellos en caja.
> 
> ¿es esto legal?
> 
> Da igual, el lunes ire a meter el mínimoen un depósito al mínimo tiempo posible, cuando me den las monedas espero a que caduque y no me volverán a ver el pelo.



¿Les has preguntado por la hoja de reclamaciones?
A mí un día me preguntaron "¿es usted cliente nuestro?" y la respuesta fue clara y escueta "para comprar monedas no hay que ser cliente de nada" Y por cierto, sí soy cliente de esa entidad pero no de esa sucursal. Me llevé las 40 que tenían.
:cook:


----------



## lolillo82 (11 Feb 2012)

Ya pero no estaría de más tener alguna ley a mano que verifique esto. 

Es como si vas a pedir cambio y te dicen que no te lo dan, o como el otro día que mientras esperaba a que abriese la caja fuerte, una mujer pidio 3500 euros en efectivo y le dijeron que montantes superiores a 3000 tiene que avisar con un día de antelación, por que se quedan ellos sin efectivo.

O por ejemplo los cartelitos que he visto en muchas entidades de que para ingresar recibos hay unos horarios determinados, etc.

Si tuviésemos alguna resolución de BDE o alguna ley que diga que no se pueden negar a darnos las monedas, otro gallo cantaría.

Saludos


----------



## opilano (11 Feb 2012)

yaestamostoos dijo:


> Llevo unos días en España, he comprado bastantes de 12 euros de plata en mi Entidad de Banesto(las reservé y me tardaron muy poquito en traérmelas)



¿A que le llamas bastantes?


----------



## filibustero (12 Feb 2012)

opilano dijo:


> ¿A que le llamas bastantes?



No quedan de 12 leuros.


----------



## opilano (12 Feb 2012)

filibustero dijo:


> No quedan de 12 leuros.



Es por ello por lo que lo pregunto


----------



## irishdragon (13 Feb 2012)

yaestamostoos dijo:


> Llevo unos días en España, he comprado bastantes de 12 euros de plata en mi Entidad de Banesto(las reservé y me tardaron muy poquito en traérmelas)



¿Es cierto que en Banesto aun se pueden pedir Karlillos de 12?


----------



## lolillo82 (13 Feb 2012)

Bueno, en dos mañanas de paseo por mi ciudad me he hecho con 65 monedas de 12 euros y tengo pedidas 52 para recoger mañana. Por lo que se ve todavía quedan algunas por ahi perdidas.

Saludos


----------



## skifi (13 Feb 2012)

lolillo82 dijo:


> Bueno, en dos mañanas de paseo por mi ciudad me he hecho con 65 monedas de 12 euros y tengo pedidas 52 para recoger mañana. Por lo que se ve todavía quedan algunas por ahi perdidas.
> 
> Saludos



Pues mi mas sincera enhorabuen; en mi zona creo que otros conforeros esquilmaron ya hace meses o__O;;;


----------



## lolillo82 (13 Feb 2012)

gracias.

Despues de mañana creo que mi ciudad quedará barrida, ya que he sondeado todas las oficinas de entidades principales y no les queda nada de nada.

Ahora toca buscar en oficinas de pueblos cercanos o de entidades minoritarias en mi zona, a ver si les quedan algunas migajas. 

Saludos


----------



## IvanRios (14 Feb 2012)

Disculpad mi ignorancia absoluta en este tema, pero me gustaría saber, si alguien es tan amable, si con las monedas de 12 o de 20 euros se puede pagar directamente en cualquier establecimiento al realizar una compra o por el contrario habría antes que pasar por el banco a cambiarlas por billetes.

Gracias


----------



## Junior666 (14 Feb 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Disculpad mi ignorancia absoluta en este tema, pero me gustaría saber, si alguien es tan amable, si con las monedas de 12 o de 20 euros se puede pagar directamente en cualquier establecimiento al realizar una compra o por el contrario habría antes que pasar por el banco a cambiarlas por billetes.
> 
> Gracias



Puedes pagar con ellas en cualquier establecimiento simpre que el que te cobra conozca estas monedas. De todas formas deberían aceptartelas en cualquier sitio ya que son monedas de curso legal.


----------



## sammy (14 Feb 2012)

Hoy me han comentado en una sucursal a la que he ido en busca de karlillos (agua) que los k30s salen el 1 de marzo, que serán bajo pedido y que será una tirada muy limitada...


----------



## montytorri (14 Feb 2012)

Algún forero de la zona de Alicante y alrededores me puede decir si lo habeis esquilmado?, es que voy mañana por unos asuntos y había pensado en darme una vuelta para intentar aumentar mi colección, pero si me decís que no, me ahorro el madrugón y me voy con mas tranquilidad.....gracias


----------



## IvanRios (15 Feb 2012)

Junior666 dijo:


> Puedes pagar con ellas en cualquier establecimiento simpre que el que te cobra conozca estas monedas. De todas formas deberían aceptartelas en cualquier sitio ya que son monedas de curso legal.



Según el Banco de España: "Hasta la moneda de Isabel la Católica en el 2004 se podía pagar para realizar cualquier tipo de compra con monedas de 12 euros siempre que la cuantía no fuera superior a 120 euros (10 monedas). En 2004 cambió la normativa y a partir de esa fecha ya no se puede pagar con las monedas emitidas a partir de entonces, dejaron de ser circulables, y sólo se podrán cambiar por efectivo en el propio Banco de España."


----------



## duval81 (15 Feb 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Según el Banco de España: "Hasta la moneda de Isabel la Católica en el 2004 se podía pagar para realizar cualquier tipo de compra con monedas de 12 euros siempre que la cuantía no fuera superior a 120 euros (10 monedas). En 2004 cambió la normativa y a partir de esa fecha ya no se puede pagar con las monedas emitidas a partir de entonces, dejaron de ser circulables, y sólo se podrán cambiar por efectivo en el propio Banco de España."



¿Y qué ha cambiado desde las Letizias entonces?

Se ha dicho muchas veces en el foro, son "monedas coleccionables de curso legal" (creo que era así el término).
Lo que ocurre es que como la mayoría de gente no conocerá su existencia, pues se negarán a aceptarla.


----------



## IvanRios (15 Feb 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Y qué ha cambiado desde las Letizias entonces?
> 
> Se ha dicho muchas veces en el foro, son "monedas coleccionables de curso legal" (creo que era así el término).
> Lo que ocurre es que como la mayoría de gente no conocerá su existencia, pues se negarán a aceptarla.



Según lo explicado por un funcionario del Banco de España vía telefónica esta mañana y leyéndome el artículo de la normativa, estas monedas no pueden ser usadas para realizar ningún tipo de compra y son destinadas exclusitamente para colección, y sólo podrán ser canjeadas por efectivo en el mismo Banco de España. Antes del 2004 sí era legal comprar con ellas, a partir de esa fecha ya no.


----------



## opilano (15 Feb 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Según lo explicado por un funcionario del Banco de España vía telefónica esta mañana y leyéndome el artículo de la normativa, estas monedas no pueden ser usadas para realizar ningún tipo de compra y son destinadas exclusitamente para colección, y sólo podrán ser canjeadas por efectivo en el mismo Banco de España. Antes del 2004 sí era legal comprar con ellas, a partir de esa fecha ya no.



Ahora vas y pruebas a pagar en algun comercio con una del 2007, por ejemplo, y nos cuentas. O llevas a cualquier banco a ingresar en cuenta todas las que quieras y nos vuelves a contar 

De todas formas este tema esta ya muy trillado desde hace años en este foro. Busca y lee, es probable que aprendas mucho.


----------



## Palasaca (15 Feb 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Según lo explicado por un funcionario del Banco de España vía telefónica esta mañana y leyéndome el artículo de la normativa, estas monedas no pueden ser usadas para realizar ningún tipo de compra y son destinadas exclusitamente para colección, y sólo podrán ser canjeadas por efectivo en el mismo Banco de España. Antes del 2004 sí era legal comprar con ellas, a partir de esa fecha ya no.



Como que legal o ilegal? No es ni legal ni ilegal, es un trato privado entre dos partes, si las partes aceptan nadie tiene nada que decir, el intercambio de servicios y objetos a cambio de plata no es ninguna ilegalidad, es más, yo he aceptado vender un objeto de segunda mano a cambio de una moneda de plata y estoy más contento que si me hubieran pagado en papeles de colores.

Yo diría que las monedas de 12€ son la moneda oficial del foro


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Feb 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Según lo explicado por un funcionario del Banco de España vía telefónica esta mañana y leyéndome el artículo de la normativa, estas monedas no pueden ser usadas para realizar ningún tipo de compra *y son destinadas exclusitamente para colección* ::, y sólo podrán ser canjeadas por efectivo en el mismo Banco de España. Antes del 2004 sí era legal comprar con ellas, a partir de esa fecha ya no.



Ya se hechaban de menos los trolls....


----------



## olestalkyn (15 Feb 2012)

Efectivamente, con las letizias se acabó lo de los 120 euros máximo de compra. Sólo el BdE las cambia por billetes a partir de entonces. También podrían desmonetizarlas en un futuro cercano. ¿Chi lo sa? ienso:


----------



## IvanRios (15 Feb 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Ahora vas y pruebas a pagar en algun comercio con una del 2007, por ejemplo, y nos cuentas. O llevas a cualquier banco a ingresar en cuenta todas las que quieras y nos vuelves a contar
> 
> De todas formas este tema esta ya muy trillado desde hace años en este foro. Busca y lee, es probable que aprendas mucho.



El comerciante que acepte una moneda del 2007 lo hará por desconocimiento o porque así lo quiera hacer, como si quiere aceptar un gramo de oro. La ley es bien clara, y no porque muchos repitan algo que es incierto se convierte en realidad. Una cosa es la ley, que cualquiera que sepa leer o escuchar la puede conocer si tiene interés, y otra cosa es la libertad de un comerciante en aceptar una moneda que no es circulante por imperativo legal.


----------



## IvanRios (15 Feb 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Como que legal o ilegal? No es ni legal ni ilegal, es un trato privado entre dos partes, si las partes aceptan nadie tiene nada que decir, el intercambio de servicios y objetos a cambio de plata no es ninguna ilegalidad, es más, yo he aceptado vender un objeto de segunda mano a cambio de una moneda de plata y estoy más contento que si me hubieran pagado en papeles de colores.
> 
> Yo diría que las monedas de 12 son la moneda oficial del foro



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## opilano (15 Feb 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Ya se hechaban de menos los trolls....



Ya lo creo. A ver cuanto tiempo se tiran dando saltitos nerviosos y haciendo sonar sus cascabeles


----------



## apeche2000 (15 Feb 2012)

Yo llevé unas cuantas de 12 y 20 a varios bancos, para probar, y ninguno las aceptó.

Me las aceptaron en uno que el interventor es amigo, como un favor. Pero la siguiente vez que me vió me dijo "que sea la ultima vez, que el director me echó la bronca"

Y no soy ningun troll, soy un habitual del foro, y tengo unos cuantos karlillos. Desde luego que son preferibles a metal sin valor facial si vas a largo plazo, pero el único sitio donde te los cambian fijo es en el banco de España.


----------



## illokc (15 Feb 2012)

sammy dijo:


> Hoy me han comentado en una sucursal a la que he ido en busca de karlillos (agua) que los k30s salen el 1 de marzo, que serán bajo pedido y que será una tirada muy limitada...



Del BOE:

Artículo 3. Número máximo de piezas.
El número máximo de piezas de 30 euro de valor facial a acuñar será de *2.000.000*. 
Dicha cantidad podrá ser aumentada o reducida en función de la demanda del mercado y 
será determinado por una Comisión de Seguimiento, integrada por representantes de la 
Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, del Banco de España y de la Fábrica 
Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda. Las decisiones a este respecto, 
de la Comisión citada tendrán como objetivo evitar divergencias significativas entre el 
valor facial y el valor numismático de esta moneda.

Salud.


----------



## opilano (15 Feb 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Yo llevé unas cuantas de 12 y 20 a varios bancos, para probar, y ninguno las aceptó.
> 
> Me las aceptaron en uno que el interventor es amigo, como un favor. Pero la siguiente vez que me vió me dijo "que sea la ultima vez, que el director me echó la bronca"
> 
> Y no soy ningun troll, soy un habitual del foro, y tengo unos cuantos karlillos. Desde luego que son preferibles a metal sin valor facial si vas a largo plazo, pero el único sitio donde te los cambian fijo es en el banco de España.



Ahora pruebe con una cantidad algo seria: 3000, 6000, 12000, 24000, 36000 euros, etc., aunque conozco un caso en el que un estanquero se nego a aceptar un karlillo y en La Caixa de al lado, el cajero, no tuvo reparo ninguno en realizar el cambio... sacando un billetito de 10 euros y una moneda de 2 de su propio bolsillo


----------



## Crisis Warrior (15 Feb 2012)

Pues yo pregunté en la caja donde pillé unas pocas monedas de 20€ si luego podría haber algún problema a la hora de cambiarlas por papelitos y me dijeron que ninguno.


----------



## gurrumino (15 Feb 2012)

¿ Ande andara' el forero electrico ?. Se requeriria un correctivo por aqui.:rolleye:


----------



## DrJ (15 Feb 2012)

Que cansinos ...

Aquí está muy bien explicado : ¿Puedo pagar con una moneda de 12€? ~ Historia y Numismática


----------



## electric0 (15 Feb 2012)

gurrumino dijo:


> ¿ Ande andara' el forero electrico ?. Se requeriria un correctivo por aqui.:rolleye:



Aqui, leyendo gilipollezes, y pidiendole al ubicuo conspicuo del cenaculo que se los lleve a dar una vuelta, y si es posible les insufle un poco de basico raciocinio, a ver si vamos consiguiendo que den algo mas de 0,7 de inteligencia, aunque sea en la escala de la ameba, que por algo hay que empezar.....

Ainsssss,.... me hago viejo, y me canso.... ya casi no tengo ganas ni de saludar...


----------



## IvanRios (15 Feb 2012)

DrJ dijo:


> Que cansinos ...
> 
> Aquí está muy bien explicado : ¿Puedo pagar con una moneda de 12? ~ Historia y Numismática



Así es, pero parece que algunos "expertos" no se enteran y van dando lecciones al personal...


----------



## opilano (15 Feb 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Así es, pero parece que algunos "expertos" no se enteran y van dando lecciones al personal...



El que no acaba de enterarse eres tu, pero es muy sencillo:

Pongamos que tienes un comercio, y yo, te compro algo por valor de 12 euros. Para el pago te ofrezco 12 monedas de 1 euro, o en su defecto un karlillo de 12 euros.

¿Con que te quedarias? :rolleye:


----------



## ryo (15 Feb 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Yo llevé unas cuantas de 12 y 20 a varios bancos, para probar, y ninguno las aceptó.
> 
> Me las aceptaron en uno que el interventor es amigo, como un favor. Pero la siguiente vez que me vió me dijo "que sea la ultima vez, que el director me echó la bronca"
> 
> Y no soy ningun troll, soy un habitual del foro, y tengo unos cuantos karlillos. Desde luego que son preferibles a metal sin valor facial si vas a largo plazo, pero el único sitio donde te los cambian fijo es en el banco de España.



Yo he llevado (en ocasiones que iba mal de euros) karlillos a BBVAs, Caixas y Sabadells, y jamás me han puesto problemás en cambiármelas por money in euros.

No te las guardan porque luego se tienen que deshacer de ellas, pero están obligados a aceptártelas.


----------



## IvanRios (15 Feb 2012)

opilano dijo:


> El que no acaba de enterarse eres tu, pero es muy sencillo:
> 
> Pongamos que tienes un comercio, y yo, te compro algo por valor de 12 euros. Para el pago te ofrezco 12 monedas de 1 euro, o en su defecto un karlillo de 12 euros.
> 
> ¿Con que te quedarias? :rolleye:



Eso sería un pacto entre dos, un pacto que sólo sería posible si el comerciante aceptase dicha moneda, que vista la confirmación del compañero, estaría en su derecho de rechazar. Pero este ya es otro debate... 

Un saludo.


----------



## opilano (15 Feb 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Eso sería un pacto entre dos, un pacto que sólo sería posible si el comerciante aceptase dicha moneda, que vista la confirmación del compañero, estaría en su derecho de rechazar. Pero este ya es otro debate...
> 
> Un saludo.



Se te acaba de ver el plumero... que flojillo este troll ::


----------



## IvanRios (15 Feb 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Se te acaba de ver el plumero... que flojillo este troll ::



Eres incapaz de seguir una línea de debate sin desvirtuarlo totalmente e irte por las ramas.
Con estas monedas se podrá comprar si el comerciante las quiere aceptar o no, y esa será una decisión que tomará él, no tú. Él será libre de aceptarlas o de rechazarlas, porque él, al igual que tú, también puede comprar cuantas monedas de plata desee y no necesitar de tus monedas para nada. Por lo visto crees que eres el único que tiene acceso a ellas, pero no.
No des por supuestas decisiones que deben tomar otros y que no dependen para nada de ti, pues todo el mundo no opina igual como tú y te podrías llevar alguna sorpresa.

"La humildad es uno de los mayores valres del hombre"


----------



## lolillo82 (16 Feb 2012)

Pues ahora que me acabo de hacer con 119 karlillos de 12 euros me veniis diciendo que no tienen la liquidez esperada. 
Menos mal que ne mi city tenemos "sucursal" del banco de Ejpaña.

Por cierto, en caso de querer venderlas al peso, ¿donde las compran? por que he ido a un "compro oro (y plata)" y me han dicho que me dan 35 centimos de euro por gramo de plata.

Saludos


----------



## Gallina (16 Feb 2012)

Mira en la web del andorrano, según el listado de precios da prácticamente el doble. Esas tiendas son un timo o un recurso para momentos desesperados.
:cook:


----------



## Ulisses (16 Feb 2012)

Creo que cada vez vamos siendo menos los que quedamos de los otrora habituales. Han ido recogiendo sus owned uno tras otro, pero no descansan. Vuelven una y otra vez, con su proverbial perseverancia o disfrazados de multinicks.

Una vez más, cuando en el fixing ha subido la plata por encima de los 30 dólares, la Cofradía del Santo Poder Liberatorio vuelve al ataque con su legión de multinicks. El objetivo, el de costumbre: atacar a las monedas de 12 euros.

La táctica de asustaviejas que practica este ganado inmundo invariablemente consiste en:

1º Denostar la moneda en sí misma por su escaso valor numismático, por su escasa demanda, por su diseño, por su contenido en plata "no standard".

2º Asegurar que carecen de poder liberatorio sin argumentar nada más que referencias veladas o parciales a la legislación vigente o, en el peor de los casos, un comentario en un blog hecho por ellos mismos.

3º Una vez "establecida" y repetida 1000 vecesesta "verdad" se deja entrever la dificultad de los poseedores de monedas para cambiarlas en un futuro o, incluso, si hace falta, se les vaticina el trágico final de las mismas ante su eventual desmonetización.


La estrategia, es decir, el fín último que persiguen estos indeseables es el siguiente:

Conseguir estas monedas a su valor facial o, en su defecto, al más bajo posible, cuando el precio de la plata supera al del contenido en metal y evitar que sean competencia directa con el bullion que ellos mismos tratan de vender.

Pero bueno, así es la vida, la vicotoria troll en el foro es completa . Yo, tal y como han hecho muchos otros, también me voy y no les molesto más.


----------



## duval81 (16 Feb 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Creo que cada vez vamos siendo menos los que quedamos de los otrora habituales. Han ido recogiendo sus owned uno tras otro, pero no descansan. Vuelven una y otra vez, con su proverbial perseverancia o disfrazados de multinicks.
> 
> Una vez más, cuando en el fixing ha subido la plata por encima de los 30 dólares, la Cofradía del Santo Poder Liberatorio vuelve al ataque con su legión de multinicks. El objetivo, el de costumbre: atacar a las monedas de 12 euros.
> 
> ...



La clave sería que un mensaje como éste, apareciera automáticamente en el post cada vez que un forero ("casualmente" pompero) pusiera una información como la que comentas.
Lógicamente la gente se cansa de contestar siempre a lo mismo, y los asustaviejas consiguen ir minando la moral poco a poco.

Tal vez, hasta se podría cerrar este hilo debido a que poco nuevo se puede aportar, más allá de vivir un deja vú casi continuo con la misma discusión.

El que tenga interés que sea los volúmenes viejos como hicimos otros en su momento.


----------



## platanoes (16 Feb 2012)

El debate de "que pasaría si hago una compra de varios cientos o miles de euros y la quiero pagar en karlillos" (a facial se entiende) siempre estará ahí, y sin solución, porque nadie en su sano juicio hará esa prueba para que el resto de los mortales tengamos constancia de su veracidad. Además según el método cientifico, para más inri, debería hacerse multiples veces para comprobar que siempre se puede realizar la operación sin problemas.
Igualmente, que no se sabe que pasaría si alguien intenta pagar una compra de 1,5 euros con una filarmonica de plata, que es su valor facial, (aunque todos nos imaginamos lo que pasaría). Pero ese caso no creo que se halla dado todavía, ni se dará en la historia de este pais...


----------



## maragold (16 Feb 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Así es, pero parece que algunos "expertos" no se enteran y van dando lecciones al personal...



Pues en esa web lo pone MUY clarito...

"Las monedas de 12€ del año 2002, 2003 y la primera emisión del año 2004 dedicada a la Reina Isabel I de Castilla aparte de ser monedas de curso legal (todas los son) también tenían poder liberatorio con límite de 120€, es decir, en nuestro ejemplo, podríamos, y podemos, utilizarlas para pagar nuestro cuarto y mitad de queso quiera o no quiera el comerciante aceptarla. Mientras no nos pasemos de la cantidad de 120€ estará obligado a aceptar que cancelemos nuestra deuda con ellas. A partir de entonces estas monedas han perdido su poder liberatorio, por lo que no podremos cancelar las deudas con monedas de fecha posterior a la de 12€ de Isabel I de Castilla, sean de 12, 20, o las del año 2012, 30€."


----------



## Palasaca (16 Feb 2012)

Supongamos que tengo una deuda de 240€, pero resulta que no tengo 240€ para cubrir esa deuda , el dinero que me queda es para comer. Sin embargo si que tengo 20 monedas de 12€, que al facial son esos 240€ Pero ¿Por qué deshacerme de ellas y quedarme tal cual?

Supongamos que estamos en Marzo del 2011 y a partir de aquí no es un suponer porque precisamente era lo que podías hacer tantas veces como quisieras (justo por un periodo de un par de meses)

En ese periodo, un conocido metalero, por cada moneda de 12€ de plata te daba 14€ de papel, pues bien, no tenías más que entregar 20 monedas de 12€, a cambio recibías 280€, con esos euros podría pagar mi deuda de 240€ y además habría ganado 40€ para un extra en comida.

El auténtico poder liberatorio volverá en el momento adecuado, cuando el mercado lo diga y solo hay que esperar.

La ley, los numis, los trolls y los pomperos dirán lo que quieran, pero el mercado es paciente y llegado el momento el mercado actuará raudo y veloz, todo lo demás son ganas de liar.

Yo acepto gustoso liberar (y liberar es cambiar a facial) monedas de 12€ de plata por billetes de euros y monedas de oro nórdico. Tantas monedas de mierdaplata aceptaré como mi economía me permita, soy así de estúpido. 

Es más, también estoy dispuesto liberar a facial duros de plata (5 pesetas) que al cambio son 3 céntimos de euro (0,03€) y paquillos (monedas de 100pts de plata) que al cambio son 60 céntimos de euro (0,60€) aquí si puedo libraros bastante cantidad si es que os molesta tanto el que sean monedas que ya están desmonetizadas, no pueden circular y no tienen poder liberatorio.


----------



## Uriel (16 Feb 2012)

La verdad no me he leído toda la discusión precedente ya que no le veo la importancia, porqué para mí las preguntas son estas:
¿Te gustan los karlillos? Te los compras.
¿No te gustan, no sabes si se pueden vender, son monedas de mierda etc..? Pues no los compres.
Fin de la discusión.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Feb 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Supongamos que tengo una deuda de 240€, pero resulta que no tengo 240€ para cubrir esa deuda , el dinero que me queda es para comer. Sin embargo si que tengo 20 monedas de 12€, que al facial son esos 240€ Pero ¿Por qué deshacerme de ellas y quedarme tal cual?
> 
> Supongamos que estamos en Marzo del 2011 y a partir de aquí no es un suponer porque precisamente era lo que podías hacer tantas veces como quisieras (justo por un periodo de un par de meses)
> 
> ...




Excelente post. Gracias. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## electric0 (16 Feb 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> .............
> 
> Es más, también estoy dispuesto liberar a facial duros de plata (5 pesetas) que al cambio son 3 céntimos de euro (0,03€) y paquillos (monedas de 100pts de plata) que al cambio son 60 céntimos de euro (0,60€) aquí si puedo libraros bastante cantidad si es que os molesta tanto el que sean monedas que ya están desmonetizadas, no pueden circular y no tienen poder liberatorio.



No solo subo la oferta, no solo la doblo, no solo la triplico, si no que la cuadruplico y pago las birras, ... duros a 0.03€ X 4 = 0.12€ y monedas de 100pts a 0.60€ X 4 = 2.40€,............

Y *me la pela **el poder liberatorio *del lado oscuro, declarandome entonces mas estupido que el conforero Palasaca, como 4 veces mas estupido, y que sepais que es posible, forzandome, que me declare hasta 100 veces mas estupido..... dando 3€ por duro y 10 veces mas estupido con 6.0€ por cada moneda de 100pts.......

Correr conforeros¡¡¡ que regalo papelines de colores por mierda-plata...

(manda cojones despues de años del mismo tema)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2012)

Vuelve a subir la plata (los karlillos están ahora al spot a 13,65€) y ya están los intoxicadores de siempre con el "poder liberatorio". La moneda karlillera asusta mucho a los numis pues hay muchas y no pueden ellos manipular el precio como les gustaría (es decir, comprarlo a spot-30% y venderlo al spot). 

Primero: Cualquiera medianamente inteligente que quiera billetes vendería en el foro los karlillos por algo más de 12 euros en vez de gastárselos (que también se puede, y el que no se lo crea que haga la prueba).

Segundo: El facial tiene un doble valor. Por una parte es un seguro, y por otra es un colchón antibajadas con los valores actuales del spot. En efecto, el seguro del facial vale más cuanto más cerca del spot esté el facial. Ahora mismo, si al spot el karlillo bajase 1,65€ para que el spot y el facial coincidan, sabemos que se podrían vender por bastante más de 12,50€ como ya hemos visto (en el momento que al spot estaba por debajo del facial).

Tercero: Curiosamente los que más claman contra el poder liberatorio son siempre pomperolios y foreros que no se han distinguido precisamente haciendo aportaciones altruistas al foro ni a los foreros. ¿Qué les pasa? ¿De repente se han decidido a preocuparse por el prójimo?

A mamarla a Parla (o a Valdemoro y Fuenlabrada en memoria de nuestro querido y añorado trollaco)


----------



## gurrumino (16 Feb 2012)

Lo sabia , un par de mensajes de electric0 y adios trolls. 
Se agradece.


----------



## electric0 (16 Feb 2012)

gurrumino dijo:


> Lo sabia , un par de mensajes de electric0 y adios trolls.
> Se agradece.



¡Que va! ya mismo estan de vuelta.....
....................

Los temas recurrentes son los de siempre, a saber.....

Poder liberatorio (suena a la guerra de las galaxias y tal, ... lado oscuro, jejejeje)

Plata de baja calidad (sera que las compran en la tienda de los chinos)

Dudas sobre si el BdE las falsifica (esto nunca lo entendi)

No valen fuera de hispanistan (esta es clasica, cuando algunos solo salieron para ir de viaje de novios a punta cana)

Son feas (cierto, pero yo no melasfo, a lo mejor ellos si)

No son buena inversion (yo no invierto, solo guardo mi dinero)

Te las van a robar (que le echen güevos.....)

En fin..... y algunas mas que me dejare, ... pero son las clasicas, nada nuevo.
Algun dia ya hare un resumen de esos de los mios, de lo que sabemos y no sabemos, pero hoy no, que me canso...


Monster, cuanto tiempo........

-------------


Saludos


----------



## karlilatúnya (16 Feb 2012)

Que nos dejen en paz con nuestro tesoro,a mamarla por ahí...
El día que nos falten papelitos para comer veremos si la mierdaplata sirve o no sirve.
Mientras a amontonar los que podamos y que canten la misa que quieran.
¡Basura de ignorantes!


----------



## Surfer (16 Feb 2012)

De todas maneras la web que ha puesto: ¿Puedo pagar con una moneda de 12€? ~ Historia y Numismática


Lo deja todo muy claro.


1) Con las nuevas monedas de plata, NINGUN comercio tiene obligación de aceptarlas.

2) Solo tienen obligacion de aceptarlas si son las de 2004 (las monedas de la boda del Principe y Letizia) o anteriores, siempre que el pago no exceda los 120.

3) Por mas farruco que te pongas, si quieres pagar en ZARA (por decir una tienda) con monedas de plata de 20 euros, o con las de 12 (posteriores a 2004) si no les da la gana de aceptarlas, NO las aceptaran, y la ley les ampara.

4) Si te pones farruco con monedas de plata de 12 euros del 2004 y anteriores, o con monedas de 2000 pesetas (son anteriores a 2004 con lo cual cumplen) y quieres pagar y se niegan a aceptar el pago, llamas a la policia o te vas sin pagar por negarse el comerciante a aceptar una moneda que si tenia obligacion de aceptar.


Todo lo demas son discusiones y rabietas inutiles, entre defensores de una cosa y otra. Yo soy poseedor unicamente de estas monedas, pero no me ciega el hecho de tenerlas para no reconocer que con monedas posteriores a 2004 SOLO EL BDE tiene obligacion de cambiarlas en euros de nuevo. Ni los bancos/cajas estan obligados (aunque algunos lo hagan por cortesia, aunque vemos que en otros ponen pegas).

El hecho de que no dejen pagar con monedas de 12 euros igualmente es una absurdez, no creo que nadie quiera esas monedas de 12 para gastar en los comercios.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Feb 2012)

Surfer dijo:


> De todas maneras la web que ha puesto: ¿Puedo pagar con una moneda de 12€? ~ Historia y Numismática
> 
> 
> Lo deja todo muy claro.
> ...



Y la poli se sabe el BOE de memoria, no? ::


----------



## Palasaca (16 Feb 2012)

> 1) Con las nuevas monedas de plata, NINGUN comercio tiene obligación de aceptarlas.



*Falso*

Si el punto número uno falla todo le demás se cae.

¿Cuantas veces he de repetir que, llegado el momento, entrego en *un comercio conocido por todos* monedas de 12€ y *el comercio* me las cambia a 14€ por moneda? *A pasado con anterioridad* y volverá a pasar.

Si esto no lo veis claro 

Si no veis claro que el poder liberatorio es lo de menos, que no importa absolutamente nada. 

Si no sois capaces de ver que el metal siempre gana.

Si sois incapaces de comprender mi anterior mensaje y deducir que les pasa a las monedas de plata (tengan el facial que tengan) en comparación a la moneda fiat

Si no veis que solo hace falta tiempo y que nunca ese tiempo a superado los 40 años.

Mereceréis todo lo que os caiga encima un octubre de esos.


----------



## Surfer (16 Feb 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> *Falso*
> 
> Si el punto número uno falla todo le demás se cae.
> 
> ...



Palabrería barata. Monedas de 12 euros posteriores a 2004, las de 20, o las de 30, NO tienen obligacion de aceptarlas. (Ni obligacion de oirte hablar de las bondades de dichas monedas, cosa que yo creo que si las tiene por cierto).

Solo tienen obligacion de aceptar las de 2004 y anteriores (2000 pesetas).

El resto, es negar la mayor. Es buena opcion tener monedas de 12 euros, por supuesto. Falsificar la realidad, es mentir.


----------



## Surfer (16 Feb 2012)

Asi que recomiendo las monedas de 12, es lo mejor que he hecho en mucho tiempo. Pero que sepais que lo normal NO es usar estas monedas para comprar en comercios.

Algun forero te dira, "oyeeee, a mi en tal sitio si me la aceptaron ehhh" cosa que puede ser totalmente cierta, el comerciante PUEDE ... O NO .... en su decisión está.

Ahora, llegado el punto que quieras pagar con 12 euros, y el comerciante (hay miles de comercios xD) te diga que NO. Pues NO podrás pagar, y el comerciante está en su derecho. NO le da la gana y la ley le amparará (siempre que la moneda de 12 sea posterior a 2004). Ahora si la moneda es anterior a 2004, si el comerciante NO quiere, la ley no le ampara. TIENES EL DERECHO, y EL LA OBLIGACION. (pagos de maximo 120 euros).


----------



## Palasaca (16 Feb 2012)

Surfer dijo:


> Palabrería barata. Monedas de 12 euros posteriores a 2004, las de 20, o las de 30, NO tienen obligacion de aceptarlas. (Ni obligacion de oirte hablar de las bondades de dichas monedas, cosa que yo creo que si las tiene por cierto).
> 
> Solo tienen obligacion de aceptar las de 2004 y anteriores (2000 pesetas).
> 
> El resto, es negar la mayor. Es buena opcion tener monedas de 12 euros, por supuesto. Falsificar la realidad, es mentir.



¿Encima me llamas mentiroso?

Las monedas que yo entregué en su momento eran del 2010, supuestamanete, sin poder liberatorio y encima me dieron 2€ más por moneda, en realidad no entregaba monedas de 12€ (solo en ese espacio tiempo, que volverá a repetirse) en realidad entregaba plata que el comercio me la valoró ganándose él mismo su parte y todos contentos.

Además yo no fui a comprar nada con monedas de 12€. Fui a cambiar plata en forma de monedas de 12€ por dinero fiat.

A estas alturas ¿Quien es el guapo que va ha comprar con monedas de 12€? Que no, que nadie va ha soltar "su tesoro" hasta que se cumplan ciertas condiciones...y entonces tampoco compraran con ellas, las cambiarán por la moneda fiat que haya en ese momento.


Pero mira si además me llamas mentiroso que quieres que te diga....para ti la perra gorda.


----------



## Surfer (16 Feb 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> ¿Encima me llamas mentiroso?
> 
> Las monedas que yo entregué en su momento eran del 2010, supuestamanete, sin poder liberatorio y encima me dieron 2€ más por moneda, en realidad no entregaba monedas de 12€ (solo en ese espacio tiempo, que volverá a repetirse) en realidad entregaba plata que el comercio me la valoró ganándose él mismo su parte y todos contentos.
> 
> ...



¿ Que parte no entiende de "los comercios no tienen la OBLIGACION de" ?


----------



## Surfer (16 Feb 2012)

Si yo abro una tienda OBVIAMENTE le aceptaré gustosamente sus monedas, creo en ellas, y las aceptaría gustosamente.

Que yo comerciante, las acepte, no quiere decir que el RESTO tenga obligacion a ello. Y desgraciadamente la mayoria de gente de a pie el tema de monedas de 12 de plata como que no. Si me toca un comerciante de esos, y se pone erre que erre que NO quiere aceptarla, me tocará aguantarme.

salu2!


----------



## IvanRios (16 Feb 2012)

Surfer dijo:


> De todas maneras la web que ha puesto: ¿Puedo pagar con una moneda de 12€? ~ Historia y Numismática
> 
> 
> Lo deja todo muy claro.
> ...



Se agradece encontrar gente con sentido común y con la capacidad de distinguir entre lo que es más recomendable hacer (me parecen una buena opción) y temas legales que nada tienen que ver con lo anterior. 
Hay algunos que porque alguien comente que con las monedas posteriores al 2004 NADIE está obligado a aceptarlas, ni tan siquiera las entidades bancarias, se ponen farrucos y hasta faltones y se creen que somos una especie de demonio que les quiere joder algún negocio. El problema es suyo que no saben distinguir entre un debate sobre la idoneidad de estas monedas como reserva de valor o un debate sobre la legislación vigente, que visto lo visto y a los mensajes escritos me remito, hay algunos de los que tienen monedas que ni tan sólo la conocen y dan lecciones a los demás, al estilo:" vete a comprar con monedas a cualquier comercio y nos lo cuentas". Palabrería barata e intoxicación. Es una pena.


----------



## Palasaca (17 Feb 2012)

> Si yo abro una tienda OBVIAMENTE le aceptaré gustosamente sus monedas, creo en ellas, y las aceptaría gustosamente.



Pues yo va ha ser que no iré a comprar a su establecimiento con mis monedas de 12€ jajaja. Quizás si la plata que contiene la moneda de 12€ bajara a una cotización de 4€ (olvídese de ello) entonces podría ser que me acercara a su comercio y esta vez si sería a comprar, pero vamos ni así.

El único caso y no es comprar, es cambiar y es la última vez que lo digo, será cuando la moneda de plata sea intercambiable a partir de unos 14€-16€ 

Ale sigan con sus bobadas, hasta nunca.


----------



## lolillo82 (17 Feb 2012)

Saliendome un poco de la discusión de los últimos posts, esta mañana me he hecho con 3 nuevos karlillos de 12 euros, de los de isabel la catolica (¿estos puedo usarlos pa pagar?) y menos mal por que ultimamente se me acumulaban los de 2010 (que son de los que mas he conseguido)

Una semana de busqueda y ya tengo 123 k12 y aumentando.

Saludos


----------



## saile (17 Feb 2012)

No la quiero liar mas pero mira Surfer, Palasaca cuando habla del comercio en la que le aceptaban y cambiaban los k12 por 14€de dinero FIAT, se refiere a un comercio dedicado a la compra-venda de metales. No a un comercio "normal". Lo digo por que me da la sensación queda no queda claro del todo, al ver tus respuestas a sus post.

Por otro lado, y ahora si, para liarla un poco mas, quiero plantear una duda que tengo, referente al hecho de que ya no acepten las monedas de 12€ a partir del 2004.
Alguien tiene claro si lo del BOE se refiere a que a partir de esa fecha ya no se aceptan estas monedas, todas, incluídas las del 2002? O por otro lado la última aceptada són las Leticias, y las posteriores ya no? Por que la verdad, dudo mucho que el tendero se ponga a mirar la fecha de las monedas en cuestión...
Por supuesto yo no voy a pagar con ninguna de 12 a ningún sitio..., faltaría mas, XD
Ala, ahí dejo lo dicho, y no se calienten mucho discutiendo.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Surfer (17 Feb 2012)

lolillo82 dijo:


> Saliendome un poco de la discusión de los últimos posts, esta mañana me he hecho con 3 nuevos karlillos de 12 euros, de los de isabel la catolica (¿estos puedo usarlos pa pagar?) y menos mal por que ultimamente se me acumulaban los de 2010 (que son de los que mas he conseguido)
> 
> Una semana de busqueda y ya tengo 123 k12 y aumentando.
> 
> Saludos



SI, puedes usarlos para pagar y el comerciante QUIERA O NO (no dependes de su voluntad) tiene OBLIGACION de aceptarlos (maximo 120 euros).

El resto de tiradas posteriores a la de Letizia y el Principe, ya dependes de la VOLUNTAD del comerciante (habra comercios que si, si yo fuese el comercio los aceptaria jaja, pero otros NO, al no tener obligacion de ella con lo cual nada puedes hacer, bueno si, ir a otro sitio a ver si las aceptan xD).


----------



## Surfer (17 Feb 2012)

saile dijo:


> No la quiero liar mas pero mira Surfer, Palasaca cuando habla del comercio en la que le aceptaban y cambiaban los k12 por 14€de dinero FIAT, se refiere a un comercio dedicado a la compra-venda de metales. No a un comercio "normal". Lo digo por que me da la sensación queda no queda claro del todo, al ver tus respuestas a sus post.
> 
> Por otro lado, y ahora si, para liarla un poco mas, quiero plantear una duda que tengo, referente al hecho de que ya no acepten las monedas de 12€ a partir del 2004.
> Alguien tiene claro si lo del BOE se refiere a que a partir de esa fecha ya no se aceptan estas monedas, todas, incluídas las del 2002? O por otro lado la última aceptada són las Leticias, y las posteriores ya no? Por que la verdad, dudo mucho que el tendero se ponga a mirar la fecha de las monedas en cuestión...
> ...





> No la quiero liar mas pero mira Surfer, Palasaca cuando habla del comercio en la que le aceptaban y cambiaban los k12 por 14€de dinero FIAT, se refiere a un comercio dedicado a la compra-venda de metales. No a un comercio "normal". Lo digo por que me da la sensación queda no queda claro del todo, al ver tus respuestas a sus post.



Compañero! No pasa nada, no lias nada, esto es un foro jaja 

Claro, yo me refiero a comercios tiendas etc, tipo ZARA, cafeterias etc!


Respecto a tu duda, las de 2002 etc SI puedes usarlas y el comercio, tienda, cafeteria a aceptarlas. El BOE se refiere a las tiradas de 2005 y posteriores (desde IV Centenario de la publicación de El Quijote a las de ahora) esas ya dependes de la voluntad del comercio,tienda, cafeteria etc xD


----------



## saile (17 Feb 2012)

Surfer dijo:


> Compañero! No pasa nada, no lias nada, esto es un foro jaja
> 
> Claro, yo me refiero a comercios tiendas etc, tipo ZARA, cafeterias etc!
> 
> ...



Si..., ya me he dado cuenta que tu te referías, y con razón, al comercio convencional, y veía que palasaca no se refería a los normales (excepto trato expreso por ambas partes, claro).

Por otro lado, yo tengo serias dudas a que para empezar, conozcan la ley, y que para continuar, se pongan a mirar fechas y decir esta si, esta no... da la sensación que a partir del 2004, ya no sean aceptadas, sean cuales sean.


----------



## ryo (17 Feb 2012)

Recordaros que yo he pagado en un frankfurt con un karlillo, un bar de carretera y en un restaurante chino, y no me pusieron pegas. En general la gente se fía cuando ve a sus majestades y el númerito de 12 euros. Fijo que algunos se las quedarían sólo por su rareza..

Si el que os atiende tiene una cierta edad, es fácil que se acuerden de las monedas de 2000 pelas, así que tampoco les sorprende tanto. Pero vamos, que no hay sucursales del BDE en TODAS las grandes ciudades para poder cambiarlas por moneda fiat ?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Feb 2012)

Surfer dijo:


> Palabrería barata. Monedas de 12 euros posteriores a 2004, las de 20, o las de 30, NO tienen obligacion de aceptarlas. (Ni obligacion de oirte hablar de las bondades de dichas monedas, cosa que yo creo que si las tiene por cierto).
> 
> Solo tienen obligacion de aceptar las de 2004 y anteriores (2000 pesetas).
> 
> El resto, es negar la mayor. Es buena opcion tener monedas de 12 euros, por supuesto. Falsificar la realidad, es mentir.



Todo esto es una discusión estúpida, que ya se tuvo ampliamente en el foro, cuyo único objetivo es el de sembrar la duda. Si queréis enteraros, mejor que leer blogs de aficionados, os leéis los posts antiguos donde hasta encontraréis un análisis comparativo de las órdenes españolas y europeas.

"Palabrería barata"...Muchos comercios tampoco te aceptan los billetes de 500, ni de 200, ni de 100, por mucho poder liberatorio y obligación legal que tengan. Ya puedes andar llamando a la policía...:XX: 

Lo que está claro es que:

(1) Nadie es tan idiota de pagar con monedas de 12 euros cuando valen más en plata.

(2) Sólo un comerciante ignorante no las aceptaría.

(3) Siempre las podemos vender por más si queremos billetes.


----------



## electric0 (17 Feb 2012)

lolillo82 dijo:


> Saliendome un poco de la discusión de los últimos posts, esta mañana me he hecho con 3 nuevos karlillos de 12 euros, de los de isabel la catolica (¿estos puedo usarlos pa pagar?) y menos mal por que ultimamente se me acumulaban los de 2010 (que son de los que mas he conseguido)
> 
> Una semana de busqueda y ya tengo 123 k12 y aumentando.
> 
> Saludos



Esto es burbuja.info, aqui con menos de 30cm de nardo, 30.000€/año de sueldo, y menos de 30.000€ en k12 se lee y no se vacila de 123 piezas....(algunos perdimos la cuenta y las contamos por decenas de kilos)




ryo dijo:


> Recordaros que yo he pagado en un frankfurt con un karlillo, un bar de carretera y en un restaurante chino, y no me pusieron pegas. En general la gente se fía cuando ve a sus majestades y el númerito de 12 euros. Fijo que algunos se las quedarían sólo por su rareza..
> 
> Si el que os atiende tiene una cierta edad, es fácil que se acuerden de las monedas de 2000 pelas, así que tampoco les sorprende tanto. Pero vamos, que no hay sucursales del BDE en TODAS las grandes ciudades para poder cambiarlas por moneda fiat ?



No hay sucursales del BdE en todas las grandes ciudades, es mas las sucursales del BdE ya son casi una cosa rara..... (miedo dais con vuestro conocimiento ........ casi acojone)

---------------------

Y en cuanto al tema liberatorio ¿otra vez? que coñazo...............

A ver.... indiotas.... que hay bancos como setas en este put.o pais, que si no lo coje un banco, lo coje el siguiente, que tenemos uno jodio banco (sucursal/nido de sinverguenzas) en cada mierda esquina de este podrido pais


---------------------

¿Es mejor el poder liberatorio de las monedas del 2004 maestro yoda?,..... no, mi querido padawan, mas rapido, mas atractivo, pero no mejor.............

No lo creeras mi pequeño padawan, pero calles he visto con mas de 15 sucursales de bancos/cajas distintos.... por doquier campa el mal 
---------------------


----------



## Crisis Warrior (17 Feb 2012)




----------



## lolillo82 (17 Feb 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Esto es burbuja.info, aqui con menos de 30cm de nardo, 30.000€/año de sueldo, y menos de 30.000€ en k12 se lee y no se vacila de 123 piezas....(algunos perdimos la cuenta y las contamos por decenas de kilos)



Jajajaja...

Yo no vacilo de 123 piezas, simplemente que después de haber encontrado estos hilos la semana pasada, de enterarme que las moneditas de 2000 pelas que me regalaba mi abuelo valian su peso en plata (y que las de 12 euros iban por el mismo camino), después de leer y releer cienes y cienes de veces que no quedaba ni una en Ejpain, que ya las habiais pillado todas....

Pues entre el viernes, lunes y martes me hice con 120, no esta nada mal para no quedar ninguna.

El haber adquirido 30 000 euros de monedas hace 3 o 4 años cuando había bastantes, seguro que era más facil (dejando aparte el mérito del visionario que lo hizo, que no le quito ni una pizca)

Saludos


----------



## electric0 (17 Feb 2012)

lolillo82 dijo:


> Jajajaja...
> 
> Yo no vacilo de 123 piezas, simplemente que después de haber encontrado estos hilos la semana pasada, de enterarme que las moneditas de 2000 pelas que me regalaba mi abuelo valian su peso en plata (y que las de 12 euros iban por el mismo camino), después de leer y releer cienes y cienes de veces que no quedaba ni una en Ejpain, que ya las habiais pillado todas....
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver......

Le reto a que haga lo mismo en Cordoba capital, e incluso en Cordoba provincia..... a ver cuantas encuentra,........... hispanistan es demasiado grande para una liquidez limitada y unas pocas personas, de no ser asi no se encontraba ninguna en ninguna sucursal de ningun sitio....

Y de visionario nada, lo mismo que opinaba hace tres años lo sigo opinando ahora, lo unico que hace tres años la crisis todavia no se habia instaurado en la vida cotidiana y ahora si, por lo que se han acabado los mundos de yupi.

Hace tres años, y hay post que lo demuestran, yo dije lo mismo que ahora y me trataron de loco, hoy alguno me tiene odio (tipico hispanistani), y yo le digo que se joda, "aver estudiao"...........

Si seguimos en la tonica del "que trabaje otro" y del "que investige otro" luego no nos podremos quejar cuando nos comamos los mocos de primero y las legañas de segundo.

----------

Asi que de visionario nada, lector y razonador como mucho, y ya no digo lo que viene, y no porque luego me odien o me den la razon, si no porque el que quiera peces que se moje el culo, que si yo lo leo y lo razono los demas tambien pueden...

Ala¡¡ ahora seguir con "el poder liberatorio", y en "el extrajero no valen", discutiendo gilip.olleces mientras la vida pasa y os siguen robando vuestros amigos banqueros...


----------



## lolillo82 (17 Feb 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Vamos a ver......
> 
> Le reto a que haga lo mismo en Cordoba capital, e incluso en Cordoba provincia..... a ver cuantas encuentra,........... hispanistan es demasiado grande para una liquidez limitada y unas pocas personas, de no ser asi no se encontraba ninguna en ninguna sucursal de ningun sitio....
> 
> ...




Sr Electric0 no se me exalte que yo no le tengo culpa de que le tengan envidia 

Hace 3 años no andaba yo con estos menesteres ni había caido por el hilo de los karlillos, sino, posiblemente otro gallo cantaría. 

En cuanto a lo de que los demás razonen, ya sabe lo complicado que es abrir la mente de las personas, no se de que se extraña, solo hay que ver como sigue habiendo gente que se hipoteca de por vida para tener su zulo. 

Si no quiere compartir sus conclusiones con nosotros no pasa nada, pero no se pasee luego restregando sus hazañas, que tambien eso está muy feo 

Lo de irme a rebuscar a Cordoba lo dejaremos para otra vez, ya que seguramente salvo que busque en su casa no encontraré nada y además mucho tendría que revalorizarse la plata para que me saliese rentable tamaña cruzada. 

Tómese mi mensaje con un punto de ironía o incluso de humor que es lo que pretendo y no exaltarlo a usted todavía más.

Un saludo


----------



## Crisis Warrior (17 Feb 2012)

lolillo82 dijo:


> Si no quiere compartir sus conclusiones con nosotros no pasa nada, pero no se pasee luego restregando sus hazañas, que tambien eso está muy feo



Disculpe pero no podría estar mas en desacuerdo. El sr. Electric0 ha sido y es de gran ayuda para mi (y para muchos pienso), y puede compartir todas las conclusiones que desee, faltaría mas. 
Es uno de los responsables directos de haberme abierto los ojos, quizás ya sea un poco tarde de salvar los muebles para mí, pero al menos lo intento. 

Esta bien que la gente que hace tres años tenía razón nos lo pase por la cara, así sabes a quien debes seguir y a quien no, en cambio de aquellos que hace tres años decían que la plata y el oro no tenían futuro no se les ve el pelo... o bien aparecen solo en las correcciones haciendo de troll para decir que ellos tienen razón ::.

Lástima que haya ido desapareciendo del foro gente de gran valía, y con las ideas claras, esperemos que los que quedan no nos abandonen, es triste tener que hacer arqueología forera y ver las enormes diferencias de contenido entre los posts antiguos y los nuevos.


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Feb 2012)

lolillo82 dijo:


> Si no quiere compartir sus conclusiones con nosotros no pasa nada, pero no se pasee luego restregando sus hazañas, que tambien eso está muy feo



Electric0 es de los que más paciencia tiene repitiendo las mismas cosas para que los nuevos se enteren. 
A mí me ayudó en alguna de sus repeticiones.

En cuanto a lo que está por venir, puede empezar a recopilar info en mi firma.


----------



## electric0 (17 Feb 2012)

Solo unas preguntas retoricas que invitan a la reflexion...... sobre todo de cara a esta crisis sistemica que comienza....

¿Que vale mas hoy en dia, un duro de papel de alfonso XII o uno de plata?
¿porque no vale el dinero "de franco" y si cambian todavia en el BdE las ultimas pesetas?
¿que es mas valioso en Nueva Zelanda, un billete de 20€ o una moneda de 20€?
¿Sabeis despellejar un conejo? ¿y desplumar una gallina?
¿Que es mas util para un soldado, sus botas o su fusil?
¿cual seria vuestro regalo preferido, un buen juego de herramienta o una videoconsola?
¿sabeis distinguir el hierro del aluminio?
¿sabriais calcular el porcentaje de un desnivel con un metro y una manguera con agua?
¿Sabeis zurcir calcetines? ¿y lavar ropa a mano?
¿como se hace el jabon?

No son preguntas para responder, es mas, agradeceria que nadie las respondiera en el foro, pero son esas cosas (entre miles) que se pierden en el conocimiento especializado de hoy en dia y que en lo que nos espera seran mas utiles que configurar correctamente el ultimo movil, y tener el porche (cayenne) mas moderno.....

...........

Ala¡¡ ahora ya podeis decir de todo, pero luego no me lloreis dentro de 3 años otra vez, que entonces os dire aquello de "que os den"........

...........

Y por cierto, soy como soy porque me da la gana y puedo,... y ya que respetais asesinos, gitanos (propios y rumanos) , drogatas, politicos, abogados, yupis y banqueros,..... porque "son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas" , estan son las mias, y el que no quiera leerlas que me ponga en ignorados,.... al fin y al cabo solo escribo, que ni mato, ni robo, ni estafo, ni miento, ni me drogo...


----------



## montytorri (17 Feb 2012)

A los que no os acepten monedas de 12 euros, no preocuparos, mi padre por una de ellas os da 12 cañas y tapas, así que doy dirección por privado.......pedido mínimo 120 cañas, os hace un vale para otro día si no podeis con ellas, no preocuparse.


----------



## lolillo82 (17 Feb 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Disculpe pero no podría estar mas en desacuerdo. El sr. Electric0 ha sido y es de gran ayuda para mi (y para muchos pienso), y puede compartir todas las conclusiones que desee, faltaría mas.
> Es uno de los responsables directos de haberme abierto los ojos, quizás ya sea un poco tarde de salvar los muebles para mí, pero al menos lo intento.
> 
> Esta bien que la gente que hace tres años tenía razón nos lo pase por la cara, así sabes a quien debes seguir y a quien no, en cambio de aquellos que hace tres años decían que la plata y el oro no tenían futuro no se les ve el pelo... o bien aparecen solo en las correcciones haciendo de troll para decir que ellos tienen razón ::.
> ...



En ningun momento he escrito que no quiero que nos comente sus conclusiones, muy al contrario. En este foro he aprendido mucho en el tiempo que llevo, me ha abierto la mente y me ha cambiado la forma de pensar, no solo el señor Electric0 sino tambien otros foreros de renombre. Y no por que me fie de ellos a pies juntillas sino por que me han hecho razonar y pensar por mi mismo algunas cosas otrora impensables e inalterables.

Mira como es la cosa que leí este hilo por casualidad la semana pasada (nunca me habia pasado por el foro de inversión, solo había visitado el principal, la guardería y el consumo responsable) y ya me he lanzado a por los k12 que quedaban por mi zona.

A lo que me refiero es que si está tan quemado con las personas que ya no quiere compartir más sus conocimientos, me parece muy correcto por su parte, pero luego no debería venir a restregarnoslo por la cara. Desde mi punto de vista, ese privilegio queda reservado a quien SI comparte sus conocimientos o conclusiones y luego dice el "ya os lo adverti".

En el caso de los k12 (que es el caso que yo conozco) el señor electric0 tiene todo el derecho de restregarle por los morros a quien dudaba de el o de sus ideas y conclusiones. Pero si ahora el señor electric0 ha llegado a otras conclusiones que prefiere guardarse para si mismo sin iluminarnos al resto, luego estará feo que venga a restregarlo, que puede venir igualmente? por supuesto. Pero estará feo.

Vuelvo a reiterar una vez más que no estoy para nada en contra de este ilustre forero, como asi pueda parecer, sino que no me gusta que se meta a todo el mundo en el mismo saco. Yo sí he creido en Electric0 al igual que vosotros, aunque lo he hecho muy tarde.

Saludos


----------



## opilano (17 Feb 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Esta bien que la gente que hace tres años tenía razón nos lo pase por la cara, así sabes a quien debes seguir y a quien no, en cambio de aquellos que hace tres años decían que la plata y el oro no tenían futuro no se les ve el pelo... o bien aparecen solo en las correcciones haciendo de troll para decir que ellos tienen razón ::.



Trolls lo fueron en su dia, y los habia hasta buenos en lo suyo. Hoy no son mas que bufones y saltimbanquis que de vez en cuando se prestan a hacer el ridiculo para descojono del personal.


----------



## Josar (17 Feb 2012)

Sr. Electric0, le rogaría que no tire la piedra y esconda la mano, ya me ha dejado con ganas de saber que piensa que pasara con la crisis de aquí a unos años.

Cada uno es independiente de pensar lo que quiera, creo que se por donde van los tiros de lo que usted piensa que va a pasar, pero me gustaría escucharlo, desde su punto de vista que me parecen razonamientos buenos independientemente de que acierte todo o solo algunas partes.

Gracias y espero su aporte.


----------



## Drinito (17 Feb 2012)

Josar dijo:


> Sr. Electric0, le rogaría que no tire la piedra y esconda la mano, ya me ha dejado con ganas de saber que piensa que pasara con la crisis de aquí a unos años.
> 
> Cada uno es independiente de pensar lo que quiera, creo que se por donde van los tiros de lo que usted piensa que va a pasar, pero me gustaría escucharlo, desde su punto de vista que me parecen razonamientos buenos independientemente de que acierte todo o solo algunas partes.
> 
> Gracias y espero su aporte.



Yo no puedo aportar mucho, poca cosa se, pero leo todo lo que puedo y trato de aprender, que no es lo mismo que "aprovecharme".

También intento "evangelizar" en la doctrina burbujista en mi entorno, incluso en algunos casos con algún que otro éxito.

A mi también me gustaría mucho escuchar (leer) lo que tenga que decir Sr. Eléctric0.


----------



## gurrumino (17 Feb 2012)

Como dijo alguien , en la pregunta va incluida la respuesta . Creo que el forero electric0 deja claro lo que espera .
Yo espero lo mismo.


----------



## electric0 (17 Feb 2012)

Para que???? ¿para decir luego...... yo tambien lo sabia¡¡ ??

No soy profeta, y lo que yo veo puede verlo todo el mundo que lea y razone, es suficiente con no creer los mantras oficiales y buscar la realidad en la calle y leyendo entre lineas...

Al hilo del hilo si dire, que muy a mi pesar y ojala me equivoque, terminara por no existir diferencia ninguna entre los K12 y los K20, por los dos se dara lo mismo en euros, pesetas o neomortadelos, cuando este terminando la crisis y empezando la "recuperacion" , es posible que incluso se de mas por los k20 como valor numismatico que como plata, ya que solo hay 2 ediciones, pero todo dependera de la salida de la crisis,.... lo normal sera que se vendan al peso, todos mezclados k2000, k12, k20 e incluso k30....... pero todo esto no es nuevo, mas de la mitad de los conforeros que participan en el hilo lo saben, o al menos lo intuyen, incluidos trolls varios.....

AL hilo del foro, y ya que este nacio con motivo de la burbuja inmobiliaria, algunas viviendas no se venderan nunca, jamas nadie las comprara, y una vez terminadas, nunca seran habitadas siendo el tiempo y el clima quien termine por reducirlas a escombros,...... sera lastimoso ver como algunos ""ricos"" de ladrillo, terminan suicidandose, al menos socialmente, cuando descubran que le trabajo de toda una vida no les pertenece, y se convirtio en los caprichos tontos del niño de algun empresaurio que le vendio un monton de tierra cocida, graba, ceniza y loza..

Volveremos a comprar viviendas a letras de cambio, a llevar los "cascos" a la hora de comprar bebidas, y descubriremos un "nuevo mundo" viejo pero desconocido, de peltier, aerogeneradores caseros, stirling y algunas cosas mas, de bajo rendimiento y cuasi-eterna duracion...

Lo demas ya lo pensais/deducis vosotros...


----------



## lolillo82 (18 Feb 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Volveremos a comprar viviendas a letras de cambio, a llevar los "cascos" a la hora de comprar bebidas, y descubriremos un "nuevo mundo" viejo pero desconocido, de peltier, aerogeneradores caseros, stirling y algunas cosas mas, de bajo rendimiento y cuasi-eterna duracion...
> 
> Lo demas ya lo pensais/deducis vosotros...



Me encantaría que llegara este momento, aunque también tengo algo de miedo.

Me gustaría por que es un tipo de vida que en mi casa recuerda mi abuela, viviendo con menos necesidades que ahora pero mucho más felices, lo noto cuando me cuenta historias de antes y se le llenan los ojos de lágrimas.

Creo que nos costará mucho adaptarnos a esa nueva vida, a unos mas que a otros, pero a todos en definitiva, pero una vez adaptados creo que será mejor. Ahh, y utilizaremos los karlillos como moneda oficial 

Tengo miedo por que no se si la sociedad degradada en la que vivimos permitirá ese cambio, ¿cuanta gente no se querrá adaptar y hara lo que sea para no tener que hacerlo? Incluso cosas impensables en la época de mi abuela. En aquellos tiempos había otros valores, la palabra de las personas valía más que un contrato, la justicia era más justa que ahora, la solidaridad estaba a la orden del día y eso ya no existe.

Un saludo.


----------



## gurrumino (18 Feb 2012)

Toma , aqui te puedes informar un poco sobre la mierdaplata.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-junk-silver-hilo-oficial-de-mierdaplata.html


----------



## Pmontes (19 Feb 2012)

Perdonar una pregunta absurda: ¿Donde esta la rentabilidad de estas monedas (exceptuando razones de colección istmo?


----------



## Drinito (20 Feb 2012)

Pmontes dijo:


> Perdonar una pregunta *absurda*: ¿Donde esta la rentabilidad de estas monedas (exceptuando razones de colección istmo?




No se admiten preguntas absurdas.......... :no:


PD: Lee el hilo


----------



## electric0 (20 Feb 2012)

Pmontes dijo:


> Perdonar una pregunta absurda: ¿Donde esta la rentabilidad de estas monedas (exceptuando razones de colección istmo?



Para hacer negocios mejor nueva rumasa y tal, y tal....

Las monedas no tienen rentabilidad, no dan dividendos, y no son para inversores como Ud.,.... son una verdadera ruina para todos aquellos que no saben leer, y mas ruina todavia para los que no saben escribir,.... (y si se da Ud. por aludido ya sabe, se me va jodiendo)

(que gente mas vaga......)


----------



## Pmontes (20 Feb 2012)

*Comprar monedas de plata de 12 €*

Le he pedido a mi dtor. de oficina de banco que me consiga monedas de plata de 12 €.
Me pregunta si las quiero conmemorativas.
Antes de responderle, quisiera informarme un poco:
¿Tienen mayor valor las conmemorativas que las que no lo son?
Entiendo que valor numismático si, por la tirada. ¿Pero tienen una calidad o cantidad de plata diferente?

Por otro lado... ¿Que valor en plata hoy tiene una moneda de 12 € de plata?

Gracias


----------



## electric0 (20 Feb 2012)

Pmontes dijo:


> Le he pedido a mi dtor. de oficina de banco que me consiga monedas de plata de 12 €.
> 
> Muy bien, el director del banco siempre es y sera su amigo
> Me pregunta si las quiero conmemorativas.
> ...



A ver como se lo digo mas finamente............ ssssttt, porrompompero troll, a cag.ar a la via..... y si leemos un poquito como que mejor.... manda güebos en pleno siglo XXI y con lo que llueve.....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Feb 2012)

Pmontes dijo:


> Perdonar una pregunta absurda: ¿Donde esta la rentabilidad de estas monedas (exceptuando razones de colección istmo?



Bienvenido porrompompero.

¿Sabes cual es la rentabilidad de los duros a cuatro pesestas?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/197338-duros-a-cuatro-pesetas.html

Siento decirte que llegas más de un año tarde.


----------



## Pmontes (20 Feb 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bienvenido porrompompero.
> 
> ¿Sabes cual es la rentabilidad de los duros a cuatro pesestas?
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias.
Después de seguir el consejo de electricO he leído todos los post de este hilo. Y después de haber leído un montón de opiniones sobre si valen o no en las tiendas (cosa que me parece absurda), acompañado de una exaltación de los supuestos conocimientos de algún forero prepotente, este ultimo post es el mas útil de todos. Gracias Monsterespeculador.


----------



## sprinser (20 Feb 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> A ver como se lo digo mas finamente............ ssssttt, porrompompero troll, a cag.ar a la via..... y si leemos un poquito como que mejor.... manda güebos en pleno siglo XXI y con lo que llueve.....



jajaja que arte"!! Vaya paliza de Don Electrico.


----------



## irishdragon (21 Feb 2012)

Queda poco ya. 

Ayer me peiné Jaén, tenía que hacer tiempo durante toda la mañana antes de marchar, me he pateado casi todas las oficinas de Jaén capital, 19 monedas de K12. De 20 quedan bastantes, igual hay que empezar a pillar ya. 

¿A vosotros como os va? 

A los entendidos como Eléctrico y Monsterspeculator que os parece, os llevo leyendo mucho tiempo: ¿Qué os parece mejor pillar una eagles o otras bullions o pillar k20? 

Gracias de antemano hace años que sigo estos hilos.


----------



## olestalkyn (21 Feb 2012)

Mi humilde opinión: compra monedas de plata a valor facial. K12s, K20s. Doble seguro.
Opiniones en contra argumentadas bienvenidas


----------



## hornblower (22 Feb 2012)

*SEÑORES: el Andorrano ya compra los karlillos a 12,04 €
*
A precio de compra ya superamos el facial. 

Y las vende a 15,65 €

Lista de precios


----------



## electric0 (23 Feb 2012)

irishdragon dijo:


> Queda poco ya.
> 
> Ayer me peiné Jaén, tenía que hacer tiempo durante toda la mañana antes de marchar, me he pateado casi todas las oficinas de Jaén capital, 19 monedas de K12. De 20 quedan bastantes, igual hay que empezar a pillar ya.
> 
> ...



¿En una mañana todo Jaen? O Jaen es muy pequeño, o alguna sucursal se ha escapado, o bien entendemos como Jaen solo el centro y poco mas,.... en este Hispanistan nuestro de cada dia hay sucursales de banco/caja en casi cada esquina que no este ocupada por un bar, o tienda de ropa, o una de chinos,... seguiran existiendo monedas de 12€ muchos años despues, en la sucursal de villaparapanda del romeral de abajo, en una caja fuerte aherrumbrada por el tiempo, eso si, cada vez menos, muchas menos,...

No debiere existir duda alguna entre si "pillar" de 12 o de 20, esta claro que dan mas plata por las de 12 que por las de 20, empleando el mismo billetaje (papelines de colores) teniendo asegurado pues el facial, en cualquier caso y del banco mejor 12 que 20, y mejor de 20 que de 30,,....... (trolls abstenerse de discutir lo contrario, la fuerza de la gravedad empuja siempre hacia abajo, os joda o no)

En cuanto a si "pillar" ya de 20,... recurramos a la historia reciente, ....,,,.... cuando el BdE las subio de facial de 12 a 20, yo al menos tenia ya claro que era cuestion de tiempo, y no mucho, que la plata contenida se valorase por mas de 12€, en caso contrario ¿para que subir el facial?, en este caso y siguiendo la historia..... ahora las ponen a 30€,,,,, ¿hace falta explicar mas? si no se entiende quizas fuere necesario empezar por el pricipio de los principìos, creo que existen unos videos muy divulgativos, algo asi como "barrio sesamo" con el conde dracula enseñando a contar,.....

Lo de pillar aguilas, filarmonicas, o pandas, ya lo explicaremos otro dia,.... cuando sepais distinguir entre facial, metal, numismatico y sobrevalorado

Un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (23 Feb 2012)

¿Alguien alguna vez se ha preguntado cuanto valen sus monedas de 12€? (precio de spot logicamente, irreal en la vida ordinaria, pero aproximado)

Bueno, para no liarse con los calculos, y si aquello de que la plata es 925, y no 999.999, y que si cuanto pesa una moneda, y demas historias que hay que calcular, para saber el precio real de la plata de cada moneda, he hecho una aproximacion, (segun peso oficial) con la que podemos saber el precio de la plata contenida en una moneda con una simple multiplicacion; a saber....

(precio de la plata en €/Kg) X 0.01665 = precio de la plata contenida en una moneda 2000pts ó k12 ó k20 ó k30

El Ejemplo (para los mas torpes)

El valor de la plata segun Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices y en este mismo momento es de 852.40 €/k , (logicamente cambiara dentro de unos momentos) que multiplicado por nuestra "constante" nos da el valor instantaneo de la moneda (hablando siempre del spot) 
La operacion entonces es:

852.40 X 0.01665 = 14.19246 euros....

Logicamente nadie nos comprara la moneda a ese precio (¿o si?, no se sabe) pero es una forma facil de saber con rapidez el precio de cada pieza...

Un saludo.


----------



## irishdragon (23 Feb 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿En una mañana todo Jaen? O Jaen es muy pequeño, o alguna sucursal se ha escapado, o bien entendemos como Jaen solo el centro y poco mas,.... en este Hispanistan nuestro de cada dia hay sucursales de banco/caja en casi cada esquina que no este ocupada por un bar, o tienda de ropa, o una de chinos,... seguiran existiendo monedas de 12€ muchos años despues, en la sucursal de villaparapanda del romeral de abajo, en una caja fuerte aherrumbrada por el tiempo, eso si, cada vez menos, muchas menos,...
> 
> No debiere existir duda alguna entre si "pillar" de 12 o de 20, esta claro que dan mas plata por las de 12 que por las de 20, empleando el mismo billetaje (papelines de colores) teniendo asegurado pues el facial, en cualquier caso y del banco mejor 12 que 20, y mejor de 20 que de 30,,....... (trolls abstenerse de discutir lo contrario, la fuerza de la gravedad empuja siempre hacia abajo, os joda o no)
> 
> ...




Hombre Eléctrico, como buen andaluz soy un poco exagerado. Si bien es cierto que me he pateado la Avenida de Madrid, el gran eje entero y todo el centro y supongo que eso equivale (ahora sin exagerar) al menos al 60% de las sucursales de Jaen ciudad (es pequeñita).

Se te agradecen los comentarios, la verdad es que estoy pensando en "cambiar algunos cromos" por k20.

Como preferir prefiero los k12 (por los mismos cromos te dan mas platica) y sin pagar señoriaje y con seguro de facial, pero estan muy dificil de conseguir.
Si entro en una oficina SIEMPRE pregunto pero para "comprar" cantidades altas (200 ó 300-Aqui seguro que hay alguno que eso es calderilla) esta la cosa jodida.

De valor numismatico 0 asumidisimo, tengo claro que superaran los 20 Euros (valor de la plata). Preguntaba lo de comprar monedas bullion porque a los precios actuales comprarias mas plata por los "mismos papeles", pero claro sin seguro.

Creo que comprare unos k20 y me dejare de lios que a largo plazo son un seguro y se duerme mas tranquilo.

Agradeciendo de antemano tus comentarios y los de otros foreros,


----------



## saile (24 Feb 2012)

Hoy he cambiado algún k20 (los de 12 ni loco, XD) por papelitos de vuelta en la primera sucursal que he visto, para hacer la prueba del retorno de los billetes. La verdad no me han puesto ningún problema. Lo digo por que recuerdo haber leído a alguien que decía que en principio solo las cambiaban de vuelta en los BdE, así que bueno, he hecho la prueba y ningún problema. Ni DNIs ni nada.
Un saludo !


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿Alguien alguna vez se ha preguntado cuanto valen sus monedas de 12€? (precio de spot logicamente, irreal en la vida ordinaria, pero aproximado)
> 
> Bueno, para no liarse con los calculos, y si aquello de que la plata es 925, y no 999.999, y que si cuanto pesa una moneda, y demas historias que hay que calcular, para saber el precio real de la plata de cada moneda, he hecho una aproximacion, (segun peso oficial) con la que podemos saber el precio de la plata contenida en una moneda con una simple multiplicacion; a saber....
> 
> ...




Os doy un método para hacerlo de cabeza. 

*Basta dividir el spot del Kg de plata por 60. *

Ejemplo: 852/60=14,2...

Mejor...Todo buen karlillero sabe que el precio de equilibrio con el facial es con el spot a 720 euros. Así pues, para saber cuantos euros de plusvalía tenéis por k12, mirad cuantos sesentas hay entre el spot y 720. 

Ejemplo: 852-720=132=60 x 2 +12=60 x 2 + 0.02 x 60, luego el karlillo está a 14,2 euros...


----------



## electric0 (24 Feb 2012)

saile dijo:


> Hoy he cambiado algún k20 (los de 12 ni loco, XD) por papelitos de vuelta en la primera sucursal que he visto, para hacer la prueba del retorno de los billetes. La verdad no me han puesto ningún problema. Lo digo por que recuerdo haber leído a alguien que decía que en principio solo las cambiaban de vuelta en los BdE, así que bueno, he hecho la prueba y ningún problema. Ni DNIs ni nada.
> Un saludo !



Y si en esa sucursal ponen pegas y dicen gilipolleces no merece la pena ni discutir, se va uno a la siguiente esquina (suponiendo que no es un bar, una tienda-chinos, o una de ropa/zapatos) y en el siguiente banco se cambian y San Seacabo....

Un metodo rapido cuando dicen que no, es comentar en alto aquello de -- No se preocupe aqui en el banco XXXX, (el de al lado) si me los cambian, ya esta, gracias,... de verdad,... no importa,.... llevo prisa y aqui al lado no me ponen pegas,... -- rapidamente diran si ó no, ¿que es si? --pues aqui tiene tantas monedas, XXX euros me tiene que dar-- ¿que es que no? pues -- bah, no se preocupe, ya esta, no le molesto mas-- (con actitud de: tu eres tan tonto que no me merece la pena ni discutir contigo)

((((( Nunca entendi la discursion de besugos sobre el poder liberatorio, hay bancos/cajas como setas en este jodio pais ))))) (((((Lo del poder liberatorio me suena sobremanera a aquello del lado oscuro de la fuerza)))))



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Os doy un método para hacerlo de cabeza.
> 
> *Basta dividir el spot del Kg de plata por 60. *
> 
> ...



Es mas facil si,... con algo menos de precision ya que la pierde en las centesimas, pero,... la verdad, a efectos practicos es mas rapido y la precision tampoco importa tanto.. ((a ver si ahora vamos a discutir por 10 ó 20 euros por cada 14.000, no merece la pena))

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## saile (25 Feb 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Y si en esa sucursal ponen pegas y dicen gilipolleces no merece la pena ni discutir, se va uno a la siguiente esquina (suponiendo que no es un bar, una tienda-chinos, o una de ropa/zapatos) y en el siguiente banco se cambian y San Seacabo....
> 
> Un metodo rapido cuando dicen que no, es comentar en alto aquello de -- No se preocupe aqui en el banco XXXX, (el de al lado) si me los cambian, ya esta, gracias,... de verdad,... no importa,.... llevo prisa y aqui al lado no me ponen pegas,... -- rapidamente diran si ó no, ¿que es si? --pues aqui tiene tantas monedas, XXX euros me tiene que dar-- ¿que es que no? pues -- bah, no se preocupe, ya esta, no le molesto mas-- (con actitud de: tu eres tan tonto que no me merece la pena ni discutir contigo)
> 
> ((((( Nunca entendi la discursion de besugos sobre el poder liberatorio, hay bancos/cajas como setas en este jodio pais ))))) (((((Lo del poder liberatorio me suena sobremanera a aquello del lado oscuro de la fuerza)))))



Hola,

Si, la verdad que lo tenia muy claro, he pensado, mira, lo cambio aquí que me viene de paso, y si no lo cambio en alguna de donde voy que hay muchas. Además siempre que he cogido alguna he preguntado si cuando necesitara el dinero me los volverían a cambiar, y siempre me decían que sí. La verdad quería el money para cambiar por k12, que en una sucursal me los traían sobre pedido últimamente. Lástima que hoy precisamente resulta que no se los han traído. Probaré la semana que viene o la otra a que me pidan mas a ver si los traen, o ya se ha acabado el chollo...
Saludos !


----------



## ryo (25 Feb 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> No hay sucursales del BdE en todas las grandes ciudades, es mas las sucursales del BdE ya son casi una cosa rara..... (miedo dais con vuestro conocimiento ........ casi acojone)



A lo mejor exageré pero por lo pronto hay en

A CORUÑA, ALICANTE, BADAJOZ, BARCELONA, BILBAO, LAS PALMAS, MÁLAGA, MURCIA, OVIEDO, PALMA, SEVILLA, TENERIFE, VALENCIA, VALLADOLID, ZARAGOZA.


----------



## Ulisses (25 Feb 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Os doy un método para hacerlo de cabeza.
> 
> *Basta dividir el spot del Kg de plata por 60. *
> 
> ...




Pues mi forma de calcularlo es menos ortodoxa pero bastante más practica. Un karlillo es un poquito más de media onza de plata...::

El precio de compra/venta nunca debería ser inferior a la mitad de la cotización de la onza troy en ese momento, ni superior a la mitad del precio de una moneda de onza estandard, como por ejemplo la maple canadiense.

De ese modo, también le concedemos al Karlillo un premium razonable que es la mitad del premium de una moneda standard .999


----------



## Gallina (26 Feb 2012)

En Madrid Sur cada vez me cuesta más encontrar monedas de 12 y 20 €. Además de tener un buen número de sucursales peinadas, algunas de mis últimas esperanzas estaban en el banquito de papá (es cajero en un bbva) que tenía una reservilla de 50 K20. Como los K12 ya no salen, me lancé a por los K20 "de papá" y le encargué que me los apartara. La sorpresa viene cuando me dice que su jefe de área había dicho dias atrás que los mandasen de vuelta en el primer blindado que pasase.... :: ¡Maldita pata!

El hombre no es que se entere de mucho (no termina de parecerle que esté en mi sano juicio con lo de comprar tanta moneda fea y toda igual) y no me ha explicado más, pues en realidad está encantado de no tener que recontarlas más cada vez que le toca hacer el arqueo de la caja. Ahora yo me pregunto ¿Será algún tipo de movimiento del BdE dirigido a retirarlas para fundirlas en K30 o eso es imposible legalmente?
:cook:


----------



## electric0 (26 Feb 2012)

Resumen de lo acontecido hasta la fecha, y de lo que sabemos. (o certezas indiscutibles, que no dogmas de fe)

Moneda de 2000 pts, 12€, 20€, 30€,...

Historia:
Se empieza a acuñar en 1994 hasta el 2001, como moneda de 2000pts con 8 ediciones (una por año), continua desde el 2002 hasta el 2010 con 10 ediciones (2 ediciones el 2004, leticias e isabelas), en 2010 y 2011 aparecen dos ediciones mas con facial de 20€, en 2012 aparece una edicion mas con facial de 30€ (se supone en acuñacion/distribucion )

CAntidad/calidad:
Cantidad de plata fina 16,65 gr por pieza, el resto hasta el peso de la moneda es cobre para una aleacion .925, plata de ley, o plata sterling, es lo mismo, en caso de fundirse para joyeria no seria necesario agregar ningun metal en ninguna cantidad, solo calor, fundentes/desoxidantes.

Valor numismatico:
Posiblemente siempre muy poco, quizas en alguna tirada dentro de algunas centurias sea destacable, hoy por hoy, y posiblemente durante la vida de todos los lectores contemporaneos de este post, siempre poco.
No se conoce, al menos por ahora, ninguna variacion/error de acuñacion/otra circustancia que en alguna pieza pueda dar mas valor.

Valor facial:
En cada momento el de la acuñacion, las de 2000 pts son canjeables en el BdE, las otras por lo general en cualquier banco/caja sin ningun tipo de problema (y si en un banco hay problemas nos vamos al siguiente, que hay mas bancos que setas)

Valor metal:
En este momento y con la plata a 845.59€/k el valor de una moneda seria de 14.07900735 € (precio segun spot). Como es logico varia a cada instante, asi que no podemos decir precio con seguridad, ya que ademas el que las compre para fundicion, logicamente aparte de no decirlo, las pagara algo menos por el riesgo que tiene/tendria su fundicion.

Futuro:
Incierto, tal y como suba el valor del metal es previsible que vayan fundiendose en mayor cantidad, a fin de recuperar la plata contenida, principalmente para joyeria.

Previsible:
El aumento del valor de la plata contenida, para ello es suficiente con observar el comportamiento de BdE, que en practicamente en dos años a subido su acuñacion 2 veces (precio facial), ........( blanco y en botella )

Mas datos......

A dia de hoy y con la plata a 845.59€/k, de poder comprar en un banco monedas de 12€ y poderlas vender a precio de spot el beneficio seria de un 17.3256125 % (ningun banco/deposito/negocio da este rendimiento con riesgo 0)

Para que la plata contenida en una pieza valga mas de 20€ la plata debe de alcalzar el valor de mas de 1201.21€ /k (punto de equilibrio facial/metal de la moneda de 20€) y en este punto las piezas de 12€ obtendrian una revalorizacion del 66.6678875 % (rendimiento previsible de aqui a que termine la crisis) 

Si la plata alcanzara el punto de equilibrio para un facial de 30€ (1801.81€/k) las monedas de 12€ tendrian un revalorizacion del 150.001138 %

Un Cordial saludo.


----------



## Gallina (26 Feb 2012)

Obras son amores, sr Eléctrico,

Excelente post de resumen sobre lo que son los karlillos y lo que probablemente lleguen a ser.

A ver si con ésto dejan de intoxicar el foro, ya que está más claro que el agua y brilla como la plata pura.
:cook:


----------



## karlilatúnya (26 Feb 2012)

El viernes visité 5 bancos,resultado:16 k12.
Mañana voy a peinar otro trozo de ciudad.
un saludo y ánimo que todavía quedan.


----------



## platanoes (27 Feb 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> El valor de la plata segun Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices y en este mismo momento es de 852.40 €/k , (logicamente cambiara dentro de unos momentos) que multiplicado por nuestra "constante" nos da el valor instantaneo de la moneda (hablando siempre del spot)
> La operacion entonces es:
> 
> 852.40 X 0.01665 = 14.19246 euros....



Amigo Electrico, sin animo de excitarlo demasiado, queria hacerle una puntalización, ya que afinamos el precio del Karlillo:
Cotización del cobre 24/02/2012: 8441$/Tn = 6287 €/Tn.
Candidad de cobre en karlillo: 18 g * 0,075 = 1,35 g
Precio del cobre del karlillo = 0,00848745
Que sumado al precio de la plata: 14.19246 + 0,00848 =14.20094.

... y para otro dia dejaremos el precio del plastiquito.


----------



## Palasaca (27 Feb 2012)

Excelente resumen Electrico.

Yo voy a exponer sin cifras exactas, solo aproximadas, partidas ya jugadas por nuestros ancestros.

Como referencia un número asumible por casi cualquier ahorrador 300 piezas.

Un señor consigue ahorrar 300 piezas de a duro de plata que en su tiempo serían 300x5 peseteas= 1500 pesetas (eso en su tiempo era asumible y recordemos que hoy a facial serían unos 9€)

A día de hoy con esas mismas 300 piezas, aunque valgan en plata más de 19€, no le ofrecerán mucho más de 15€ por moneda, entonces: 

300x15€=4500€) bingo!!!



Un Señor empieza ha ahorrar monedas de 100 pesetas y consigue ahorrar 300 piezas, osea, 30.000 pesetas (eso era asumible en su tiempo y recordemos que a facial, hoy en euros, serían unos 180€)


A día de hoy con esas mismas 300 piezas, aunque valgan en plata más de 12,90€ casi 13€, no le ofrecerán mucho más de 11€ por moneda, entonces:

300x12€=3600€)bingo!!!


Un señor Ahorra en el 2007, 300 piezas en monedas de 12€ (3600€ algo asumible en su tiempo, hoy más difícil por la que está cayendo) 

En el 2012 siguen valiendo a facial 12€, pero en plata ya sube a unos 14€ aunque ya va ganado, la cosa está todavía muy verde, pero espera pacientemente su bingo...

Con esto quiero decir que hasta el muy pequeño ahorrador saldrá ganando si o si. ¿Donde estarán esos que pillaron cajas de 500 en 500 piezas?

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (27 Feb 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Amigo Electrico, sin animo de excitarlo demasiado, queria hacerle una puntalización, ya que afinamos el precio del Karlillo:
> Cotización del cobre 24/02/2012: 8441$/Tn = 6287 €/Tn.
> Candidad de cobre en karlillo: 18 g * 0,075 = 1,35 g
> Precio del cobre del karlillo = 0,00848745
> ...



NO me excita, mas bien es una sensacion entre asco, y lastima.

Asco por el contenido y lastima por la necesidad de hacerlo,,,,,. pero sin acritud.


----------



## electric0 (27 Feb 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Excelente resumen Electrico.
> 
> Yo voy a exponer sin cifras exactas solo aproximadas partidas ya jugadas por nuestros ancestros.
> 
> ...



Gracias....

Le propongo un reto, algo mas dificil y no por las operaciones matematicas, si no por el cambio en la forma de pensar que supone en si mismo el reto...

Haga lo mismo pero en vez de hacerlo desde el punto de vista del dinero como patron de medida, usando como patron de medida un gramo de plata (o 10g si le resulta incomoda la progresion de decimales, es lo mismo),.... asi de esa forma y cuando cambie el patron de medida de pts o € a 1gr de Ag, se dara cuenta en realidad de que es lo que esta pasando, y ha pasado durante la ultima centuria...

(un simple, doloroso y amargo ejercicio de realidad)

Un saludo.


----------



## Palasaca (27 Feb 2012)

Disculpa no se si lo he entendido bien:

Pongamos que un capataz en el año 1912, mediante su trabajo, al final de la jornada consigue 12 gramos de plata en forma de tres pesetas de plata.

Si alguien hoy en día quisiera conseguir 12 gramos de plata necesitaría unos 10€ o sea, unas 1663 pesetas (sin contar inflación).

3 pts en 1912 y 1663 en 2012 para obtener los mismos 12 gramos de plata. Hace falta poner encima de la mesa un 55.000% más de dinero fiat para conseguir la misma cantidad de plata. 

Pues vaya!! el dinero de 1912 era mucho más poderoso a nivel adquisitivo que el actual € y entonces a toda moneda le cuesta más adquirir el poder de comprar bienes...

Conclusión para conseguir la misma cantidad de plata hace falta un cantidad de dinero muy superior un 55.000% más y eso que hablamos de cantidades ínfimas de plata.

¿Lo he entendido bien?

P.D. Oh dios mio!!..acabo de hacer otra cuenta si "antes de ayer" para conseguir 16.65 gramos de plata hacían falta 12€ miserables, dentro de 100 años, si el euro sobrevive :XX: harían falta 6612€ para esos mismos 16.65 gramos de plata. Que lástima que no veré esa escena...


----------



## electric0 (28 Feb 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Disculpa no se si lo he entendido bien:
> 
> Pongamos que un capataz en el año 1912, mediante su trabajo, al final de la jornada consigue 12 gramos de plata en forma de tres pesetas de plata.
> 
> ...



¿Una burrada verdad? en cambio la plata no ha crecido, es decir 10 gramos de plata siguen siendo los mismos ahora que hace 2000 años, no hay mas plata en 10 gramos,..... por lo cual 10 gramos de plata siempre y a lo largo de toda la historia, siempre han costado lo mismo, 10 gramos de plata, ni uno mas ni uno menos,.... es el dinero fiat el que cada dia vale menos, y cuando ya se degrada del todo su valor, entramos en hiperdeflacion (tipo republica de weimar) o en una cruenta guerra (civil o no, es lo mismo) destruimos la moneda existente (en todos sus formatos) y volvemos a crear una nueva ¿¡? ojo¡¡¡ es de retrasados mentales, tontos de baba, crear una moneda para luego destruirla...

¿¿Y todo esto a quien favorece?? solo al que dandose cuenta transforma su dinero en algo indestructible antes del siguiente "reseteo" y ...¿que es lo indestructible? ¿que es lo realmente perdurable en el tiempo hasta despues del reset? pues solo tres cosas, tierra (de naturaleza indestructible) metales (ocultables e inalterables, oro, o de larga duracion con poca proteccion, plata) o medios de produccion (utiles antes y despues del reset)

¿Existe entonces alguna burbuja mas grande que el dinero fiat?
¿Y alguna moneda mas estable que el oro y la plata?

Preguntas para reflexionar...

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (28 Feb 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> P.D. Oh dios mio!!..acabo de hacer otra cuenta si "antes de ayer" para conseguir 16.65 gramos de plata hacían falta 12€ miserables, dentro de 100 años, si el euro sobrevive :XX: harían falta 6612€ para esos mismos 16.65 gramos de plata. Que lástima que no veré esa escena...



Pero aquí está aplicando una regla pasada, a un futuro que ya no esta regido por las mismas normas que antaño imperaban, este cálculo sería válido si la cantidad de divisa inyectada al sistema fuese la misma año tras año durante el próximo siglo (en porcentaje claro), y todos sabemos que ya no es así. (El BCE inyectará al mercado todo el dinero que necesite durante los próximos tres años).

Puede que sus previsiones se cumplan un poco antes de lo previsto, y muchos de los aquí presentes veamos esos 6612€ por 16.65gramos de plata, ahora que también veremos la barra de pan a 500€.

Si lo he entendido bien claro.


----------



## Palasaca (28 Feb 2012)

Atando cabos??? Con estas reflexiones se puede deducir el por qué una numismática que hubiera abierto sus puertas en el año 1912, en 2012 su tataranieto no es inmensamente rico con la plata y oro que tiene (en principio tiene en stock muchos más metales que su tatarabuelo) y es que le están robando mediante el intermediario que es el dinero fiat.

Seguimos tragando :: hace falta uno con un taco de billetes )


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Feb 2012)

Desde hace una hora está subiendo como la espuma... de moento está en record anual y mejor que el año pasado por estas fechas. Si se repite la tendencia a finales de abril pasamos los 33€/onza


----------



## electric0 (28 Feb 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Pero aquí está aplicando una regla pasada, a un futuro que ya no esta regido por las mismas normas que antaño imperaban, este cálculo sería válido si la cantidad de divisa inyectada al sistema fuese la misma año tras año durante el próximo siglo (en porcentaje claro), y todos sabemos que ya no es así. (El BCE inyectará al mercado todo el dinero que necesite durante los próximos tres años).
> 
> Puede que sus previsiones se cumplan un poco antes de lo previsto, y muchos de los aquí presentes veamos esos 6612€ por 16.65gramos de plata, ahora que también veremos la barra de pan a 500€.
> 
> Si lo he entendido bien claro.



A lo largo de toda la historia los periodos de expansion/contraccion no siempre han sido continuos/identicos, mas bien han tenido etapas muy movidas y etapas muy "sositas", no es posible aplicar siempre la misma progresion,..... en este caso y camino de la gran depresion 2.0 (o ya en ella) cualquier cosa puedo creerme.




Palasaca dijo:


> Atando cabos??? Con estas reflexiones se puede deducir el por qué una numismática que hubiera abierto sus puertas en el año 1912, en 2012 su tataranieto no es inmensamente rico con la plata y oro que tiene (en principio tiene en stock muchos más metales que su tatarabuelo) y es que le están robando mediante el intermediario que es el dinero fiat.
> 
> Seguimos tragando :: hace falta uno con un taco de billetes )



No ha terminado Ud. de entenderlo, aunque va camino de hacerlo,....

No se trata de ganar dinero, si no de no perderlo que no es lo mismo,..... las mismas monedas de plata a lo largo de toda la historia deberian de comprar cosas similares, sin necesidad de hacer rico al dueño,.. como ejemplo de lo que podria/deberia ser; si en la epoca romana una vivienda normal se podia pagar con 1000 onzas de plata, en la epoca actual la conversion debiera ser la misma, independientemente del dinero fiat que nos dieran en cada caso por la plata, siempre aproximadamente claro (hay factores como la oferta y demanda que alteran la conversion).

Las burbujas alteran la compra/venta con monedas de plata/oro, pero claro tambien alteran la compra de lo burbujeado independientemente de la moneda usada para el pago, es mas la burbujas lo alteran todo, pudiendo sumir en la mas misera ruina a los afectados/negacionistas.

La burbuja/perdida de valor del dinero fiat, el engaño de su creacion y distribucion es mas previsible y conocido, a la vez que lento, lo llamamos inflacion, y cuando se descontrola hiperinflacion.



cegador dijo:


> Desde hace una hora está subiendo como la espuma... de moento está en record anual y mejor que el año pasado por estas fechas. Si se repite la tendencia a finales de abril pasamos los 33€/onza



Ya mismo nos llenamos de trolls varios, en fin nada nuevo, como siempre.

---------

Un saludo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (28 Feb 2012)

Hoy en banca march 39 k12.
ayer 15 en el sabadell.
por supuesto que entre ellos muchos sin ninguna.
tengo los pies que me hechan humo.
un saludo.


----------



## musu19 (1 Mar 2012)

Yo voy a visitar un BdE mañana para conseguir unas cuantas de 12 euros y las nuevas de 30


----------



## skifi (1 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Yo voy a visitar un BdE mañana para conseguir unas cuantas de 12 euros y las nuevas de 30



Mucha suerte con las de 12€, porque creo que la cosa está cruda en los BdE desde hace tiempo...


----------



## musu19 (2 Mar 2012)

suerte?¿? 3monedas de casa año = 30 monedas de 12 euros +2 de 20 y 3 de 30 (destas ultimas tenia una caja llena)


----------



## saile (2 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> suerte?¿? 3monedas de casa año = 30 monedas de 12 euros +2 de 20 y 3 de 30 (destas ultimas tenia una caja llena)



En que ciudad esta ese BdE ??
Gracias.


----------



## electric0 (2 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> suerte?¿? 3monedas de casa año = 30 monedas de 12 euros +2 de 20 y 3 de 30 (destas ultimas tenia una caja llena)



Porrompompon porron ponporonpompero pero porompoporromponpon ...

No me gusta que a los toros te pongas la minifalda......


¡¡ que gran artista (en su epoca) Manuel Escobar ,..... y que grandes guitarristas sus hermanos.........


¿y porque no pedirle tambien de 2000 pts? ya puestos, y monedas de 100pts de Paco patas cortas, y algunos duros de Alfonso XIII...

---------------------------

Calopez, en este hilo revindicamos troles de calidad, los becarios que se queden en el principal..


----------



## seerkan (2 Mar 2012)

Yo he ido esta mañana al BDE de Madrid y, aparte de que el cajero era muy poco agradable, solo tenían monedas de 30.
Lo curioso es, que el que estaba en la cola delante de mi, le ha entregado unas 12 monedas, no se si de 12 o de 20 y cuando le he preguntado si tenía me ha dicho que nada de nada, solo lo que tiene en el listado.


----------



## musu19 (2 Mar 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Porrompompon porron ponporonpompero pero porompoporromponpon ...
> 
> No me gusta que a los toros te pongas la minifalda......
> 
> ...



Dudas de lo que acabo de decir???? :

Bueno en tus manos lo dejo, fui el martes a preguntar por las de trenta y le dige si se podian pedir y me las guardo para hoy!


----------



## karlilatúnya (2 Mar 2012)

Hoy,sa nostra: 8 k12,creo que voy a descansar unos días.
Ya me duelen de verdad los pies
Por curiosidad, la plata ¿cuánto tiempo tarda en estropearse bajo tierra en contacto con un cierto grado de humedad?


----------



## electric0 (2 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Dudas de lo que acabo de decir???? :
> 
> Bueno en tus manos lo dejo, fui el martes a preguntar por las de trenta y le dige si se podian pedir y me las guardo para hoy!



Por partes,....

En principio de Ud. , a lo mejor algun dia tenemos confianza, pero de momento no me falte al respeto si es posible...

Y no, no dudo de que sea mentira, tengo la certeza de que es mentira,...

¿quien se va a creer que recien salidas las de 30€, el BdE va a vender/cambiar todavia de 12€? 

POr dios¡¡ y con la que esta cayendo,.... y con la cantidad de listillos/caraduras que bobiernan este hispanistan, las de 12€ van directas a la casa de moneda y timbre para volver duplicando su beneficio, o como poco al bolsillo del cajero y a la fundicion al dia siguiente.....

Como dicen en mi pueblo "" no voy a comulgar con ruedas de molino "" y lo suyo es una noria.....


----------



## electric0 (2 Mar 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Hoy,sa nostra: 8 k12,creo que voy a descansar unos días.
> Ya me duelen de verdad los pies
> Por curiosidad, la plata ¿cuánto tiempo tarda en estropearse bajo tierra en contacto con un cierto grado de humedad?



Cada vez es mas complejo, ya solo quedan aquellas monedas perdidas, recopiadas en cada estadillo/arqueo de caja diario, que saben que estan en la caja pero que nadie solicito durante años (incluso hasta mas de una decada) cada vez cuesta mas un exiguo botin, tarde es ya, muy tarde.

-------------

Los factores son muy diversos y dependen de muchas variables, la primera el grado de humedad y el tipo de tierra, algunos minerales reaccionan mas rapidamente con la plata que otros, asi que la pregunta no tiene respuesta concreta.
Si lo que quiere es enterrar las monedas durante mucho tiempo, le aconsejo una primera capa de papel (al estilo antiguo) una segunda construida con un preservativo limpio, lavado (sin pringue original o añadida) anudado, una caja metalica,(caja cutre de caudales) y una ultima capa de plastico duro y rigido que cierre bien (tuperware) asi deberian de durar varias decadas bajo tierra sin ningun tipo de deterioro, ni por luz, ni por humedad, ni por presion...

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Gallina (2 Mar 2012)

*


electric0 dijo:



Cada vez es mas complejo, ya solo quedan aquellas monedas perdidas, recopiadas en cada estadillo/arqueo de caja diario, que saben que estan en la caja pero que nadie solicito durante años (incluso hasta mas de una decada) cada vez cuesta mas un exiguo botin, tarde es ya, muy tarde.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


electric0 dijo:


> Un cordial saludo.



¡Ya te digo! y éste baranda tiene suerte de que va encontrando algo, porque yo llevo una racha de quemar zapatos para nada.... vamos, que para algún rato suelto que encuentro en una mañana: cajeros mirándome sorprendidos y soltándome sus teorías sobre las monedas si les pillo algo ociosos (que ya no se hacen, que sólo se traían bajo pedido, que eso no sirve para pagar, que han oído que van a salir unas nosecuando... )
:cook:


----------



## electric0 (3 Mar 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> *
> 
> ¡Ya te digo! y éste baranda tiene suerte de que va encontrando algo, porque yo llevo una racha de quemar zapatos para nada.... vamos, que para algún rato suelto que encuentro en una mañana: cajeros mirándome sorprendidos y soltándome sus teorías sobre las monedas si les pillo algo ociosos (que ya no se hacen, que sólo se traían bajo pedido, que eso no sirve para pagar, que han oído que van a salir unas nosecuando... )
> :cook:*



*

Ciertamente y despues de "limpiar" una provincia entera (calculo que al 80% mas o menos) las versiones "cajeriles" son desde "a si, aqui las tengo" a "eso no existe" pasando por todas las posibles variantes intermedias, lo que nos lleva a pensar que en general ni idea, ya no solo de las monedas de plata, si no de todo lo referente al dinero, su creacion, distribucion y uso.

Y si, sera posible encontrar un banco que decadas mas tarde siga teniendo esas monedas en su arqueo de caja, al igual que encontre yo mismo monedas de 2000 pts en un banco 12 años despues del año de su emision, pero son "grajos bancos".

UN saludo*


----------



## musu19 (3 Mar 2012)

Usted electric0 deberia ir al oficina del BDE de A Coruña y comprobar que mi aseberacion es cierta... vamos recorer sucursales de lo que querais, pero el BDE de A coruña vende monedas de 12 aun.. de hecho afirmo y reitero dos cosas
- el viernes compre 30 (3 de cada una)
- Esta es la ultima vez que le trato de usted, quien pone en duda mi palabra no tiene mi respeto


----------



## Mk3 (3 Mar 2012)

Pues.... no sé, pero en el Bde de A Coruña hace tiempo que no tenían nada....pero vamos, que puedo creermelo, pero ....
El jueves 25 k12 en una oficina cerca de Santiago, ah, Sr Electrico, retomando sus viejos tiempos, yo preguntara la semana pasada y volví este jueves a buscarlas en el mismo medio de transporte: la montain bike...jeje... 55 km ida y vuelta


----------



## musu19 (3 Mar 2012)

pues yo fuy al bde y las escargue y el viernes me las tenian.. solo me dijeron que podia ser que alguna faltase, pero sin problema ninguno.. me las trajeron todas.


----------



## karlilatúnya (3 Mar 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Cada vez es mas complejo, ya solo quedan aquellas monedas perdidas, recopiadas en cada estadillo/arqueo de caja diario, que saben que estan en la caja pero que nadie solicito durante años (incluso hasta mas de una decada) cada vez cuesta mas un exiguo botin, tarde es ya, muy tarde.
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...



Se agradece su contestación,muy agradecido.
un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (3 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Usted electric0 deberia ir al oficina del BDE de A Coruña y comprobar que mi aseberacion es cierta... vamos recorer sucursales de lo que querais, pero el BDE de A coruña vende monedas de 12 aun.. de hecho afirmo y reitero dos cosas
> - el viernes compre 30 (3 de cada una)
> - Esta es la ultima vez que le trato de usted, quien pone en duda mi palabra no tiene mi respeto



No pongo en duda su palabra, afirmo que es mentira, que no es lo mismo, y no voy a ir a la coruña no voy a recorrer inutilmente 800km para darle el gusto, pero ya se encargara algun conforero de ir al BdE de la coruña y comentarnos, por publico o privado la cruda realidad,...

------------------

Las mentiras corren siempre menos que los cojos.


----------



## albayalde (3 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Usted electric0 deberia ir al oficina del BDE de A Coruña y comprobar que mi aseberacion es cierta... vamos recorer sucursales de lo que querais, pero el BDE de A coruña vende monedas de 12 aun.. de hecho afirmo y reitero dos cosas
> - el viernes compre 30 (3 de cada una)
> - Esta es la ultima vez que le trato de usted, quien pone en duda mi palabra no tiene mi respeto



Pregunte hace unas tres semanas en el BDE de A Coruña y prácticamente se descojonaron de mi, me dijeron que de 12 na de na,que si queria de 20 o 30 
Lo cual no quiere decir que no estes diciendo la verda,quizas a mi me toco el funcionario vago


----------



## Arraez (3 Mar 2012)

Venga chavales a seguir escarbando por ahí :


----------



## Drinito (4 Mar 2012)

Yo rapiñé unas cuantas en Oviedo y en La Coruña en 2010 y 2011........ pero ambos están secos de K12 desde hace mucho. La última vez que estuve en La Coruña fue en octubre del año pasado y na de na.....


----------



## aleg (4 Mar 2012)

De 12€ no suele haber nunca en los BdE, pero es posible que algunas personas que las adquirieron hace tiempo a modo de colección las devuelvan al BdE, por los siguientes motivos:
a) Que ignoren el valor superior que tienen en plata.
b) Es posible que no las acepten como medio de pago.
c) Necesidad real o psicologica de dinero "normal" debido a la crisis. 
d) Falsa percepción de que las monedas de plata no son dinero de verdad.

Asi van volviendo con cuentagotas algunas monedas usadas de 12€ al BdE, el cual las vuelve a ofrecer al público. Y ahí es cuando musa19 se hizo con ellas.
Es perfectamente posible que musa19 diga la verdad.


----------



## warezz (4 Mar 2012)

Puedo confirmar que en Coruña de 12€ ni una, salvo devoluciones, de 20€ y 30€ las que quieran.

Saludos.


----------



## seerkan (4 Mar 2012)

A mi me extraña que una vez que estén en manos del BDE este las vuelva a poner en curso, al menos el de Madrid ni en broma. Ya no da ni las de 20€.

Por cierto, aqui en Madrid no aceptan monedas (de las tradicionales, hasta 2€) el motivo es que han retirado la máquina de contarlas. No las cojen ni aunque esten metidas en los plastiquillos que dan en los bancos.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (4 Mar 2012)

*Y si España sale del euro?*

Cuantas pesetas te van a dar por un karlillo si Rajoy sigue en sus trece y nos envían a tomar pol sako?.

Es todavía el karlillo un seguro de valor facial?


----------



## Gallina (4 Mar 2012)

seerkan dijo:


> A mi me extraña que una vez que estén en manos del BDE este las vuelva a poner en curso, al menos el de Madrid ni en broma. Ya no da ni las de 20€.
> 
> Por cierto, aqui en Madrid no aceptan monedas (de las tradicionales, hasta 2€) el motivo es que han retirado la máquina de contarlas. No las cojen ni aunque esten metidas en los plastiquillos que dan en los bancos.



Pues mira, que me has ahorrado un viajecito a Cibeles... me estoy quedando sin pies de recorrer sucursales y había pensado acercarme al centro, pero nada, peinaré otra zona.
¡Gracias, hombre!
:cook:


----------



## musu19 (4 Mar 2012)

Este lunes me vuelvo a ir al BdE de A coruña... y como quereis que lo demuestre, una foto con el periodico del dia y el cajero entregandomelas.

Yo voy y me dicen que no tienen, pero las puedo reservar y me las traen... asi paso la semana pasada. De las de 30 tenia unas 40.

Sacare una foto a esa lista con fecha!


----------



## Gallina (4 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Este lunes me vuelvo a ir al BdE de A coruña... y como quereis que lo demuestre, una foto con el periodico del dia y el cajero entregandomelas.
> 
> Yo voy y me dicen que no tienen, pero las puedo reservar y me las traen... asi paso la semana pasada. De las de 30 tenia unas 40.
> 
> Sacare una foto a esa lista con fecha!



Las de 30 acaban de salir, nadie dice que no puedan conseguirse en un BdE. Lo que a todo el mundo como mínimo digamos que nos extraña es que consigas de 12 e incluso de 20€. Podría darse la casualidad de que hubiese en sucursales, pero en el BdE me atrevo a decir que no y no, seguro que de tener alguna o de que algún ciudadano se las cambie por estampitas, van directamente a la fundición para hacer monedas de 30.
Las monedas de 30€ mientras puedan conseguirse de 20 o de 12 en alguna sucursal de un rincón perdido de Ejpaña, se pueden ir al carallo como poco: Feas, más que feas!!
:cook:


----------



## musu19 (4 Mar 2012)

yo hablo de las de 12, este lunes vuelvo a ir, voy a preguntar y le pedire la lista y sacare una foto si me deja. y como me las reserven aviso aqui y puede vernir quien quiera conmigo! 

Solo una pregunta QUE GANO YO DICIENDO QUE ME LAS VENDIERON????


----------



## Gallina (4 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> yo hablo de las de 12, este lunes vuelvo a ir, voy a preguntar y le pedire la lista y sacare una foto si me deja. y como me las reserven aviso aqui y puede vernir quien quiera conmigo!
> 
> Solo una pregunta QUE GANO YO DICIENDO QUE ME LAS VENDIERON????



Pues nada, sea feliz con el trolleo en el BdE coruñés. Fin de la conversación.
:cook:


----------



## davitin (4 Mar 2012)

bufff, hace mil años que no entro a estos hilos desde que cambie mis monedas de 12 por cash...joder, y ya estan emitiendo las de 30...no, si estos del bde no son gilipoll.as...

Cuando sera rentable vender las de 30? a como esta la plata?


----------



## musu19 (4 Mar 2012)

Tienes razon fin de la conversacion, el sugus para vosotros... vosotros recorreis bancos y cajas y yo voy al BdE y listo. Os quedais vosotros con vuestra verdad absoluta!


----------



## davitin (4 Mar 2012)

Yo la verdad, de la peña que dice que se lleva las de 12 euros de 50 en 50 en la sucursal de su barrio no me creo una mierda, aqui hay mucho fantasma.

Monedas de 12 no quedan en ningun sitio.


----------



## karlilatúnya (4 Mar 2012)

davitin dijo:


> Yo la verdad, de la peña que dice que se lleva las de 12 euros de 50 en 50 en la sucursal de su barrio no me creo una mierda, aqui hay mucho fantasma.
> 
> Monedas de 12 no quedan en ningun sitio.



A mí me da absolutamente igual lo que piense una persona que para hablar tiene que emplear palabrotas y encima tratar de mentirosos a los demás.
Pero para que se entere de una vez "hay todavía k12",por supuesto que no en todos sitios,y menos en el banco de españa,pero en cajas y sucursales en baleares te aseguro que peinando cada día con paciencia encuentras pequeños tesoros.Además tengo amigos que por pueblos de granada llenan buenas bolsas.Seguramente las ciudades estan más vacias,como es natural.
un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (4 Mar 2012)

davitin dijo:


> Yo la verdad, de la peña que dice que se lleva las de 12 euros de 50 en 50 en la sucursal de su barrio no me creo una mierda, aqui hay mucho fantasma.
> 
> Monedas de 12 no quedan en ningun sitio.



Alguna queda davitin, alguna queda,... de la misma forma que encontre yo las de 2000pts 12 años mas tarde de su emision, podriamos extrapolar y encontrar todavia dentro de otros 10 monedas de 12,.... pero un hallazgo en una sucursal perdida en una aldea, o en la profundidad de un poligono industrial es un mirlo blanco...

Lo que si esta claro que "ir a por ellas" ya es perder el tiempo, otra cosa distinta es "pasar por alli" y preguntar por si suena la flauta, ... y de 50 en 50 en la sucursal nada de nada..

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (4 Mar 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Alguna queda davitin, alguna queda,... de la misma forma que encontre yo las de 2000pts 12 años mas tarde de su emision, podriamos extrapolar y encontrar todavia dentro de otros 10 monedas de 12,.... pero un hallazgo en una sucursal perdida en una aldea, o en la profundidad de un poligono industrial es un mirlo blanco...
> 
> Lo que si esta claro que "ir a por ellas" ya es perder el tiempo, otra cosa distinta es "pasar por alli" y preguntar por si suena la flauta, ... y de 50 en 50 en la sucursal nada de nada..
> 
> Un saludo.



Ya, eso lo entiendo, pero es que aqui hay peña posteando diciendo que encarga nosecuantas a su sucursal y se las traen como si nada, o que en un dia han encontrado 40, y la verdad, no se para que escriben esas chorradas, no se que sacaran mintiendo, aunque bueno, conozco a muchos fantasmones en la vida real que se inventan historias por invertar, lo que jode es que algunos se deben pensar que los demas somos tontitos o algo.


----------



## electric0 (4 Mar 2012)

davitin dijo:


> Ya, eso lo entiendo, pero es que aqui hay peña posteando diciendo que encarga nosecuantas a su sucursal y se las traen como si nada, o que en un dia han encontrado 40, y la verdad, no se para que escriben esas chorradas, no se que sacaran mintiendo, aunque bueno, conozco a muchos fantasmones en la vida real que se inventan historias por invertar, lo que jode es que algunos se deben pensar que los demas somos tontitos o algo.



BUeno, encontrar un dia 40 en Soria, Teruel, Cartagena, Sagunto, etc... (ciudades medias con pocas posibilidades de haber sido "expoliadas") y despues de dejar un par de zapatillas en el asfalto todavia es posible, de hecho de vez en cuando salen "tesoros" escondidos de hace varios siglos (caso reciente de famoso barco hundido),..... pero ya esta,... solo suerte.

Pedir 50 en la sucursal y que las traigan, pues como que no, ... es dificil de tragar, y mas dificil de digerir, del BdE pues como que menos todavia, cuando son carne de "desmonetizacion" y conversion a 30€ con un beneficio para el BdE de 18€ por pieza (menos gastos de fundicion y reacuñamiento)...

Pero bueno, asi son felices, vacilan como el paleta del audi y el "adobao" cuando compra en el lidl, y piensan que no llegaron tarde al "reparto" cuando nos criticaban hace tres años,(con otro nick) porque segun decian daban mas beneficios los pagares de nueva rumasa (que tampoco compraron claro)

Son sus costumbres y hay que "respetallas" no vayamos a "cabreallos".

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Mk3 (4 Mar 2012)

Lo de Coruña, no me extrañaría que fuese verdad, de las que le entran...ahora que estoy por ver si pides retirar 1000 euros, a ver cuantas traes. Igual eres nuevo, no te conocen, y como has traido surtido, no has pegado el cante y levantado la liebre.....

A mí me pasó en Octubre, llevo para pedir de 20, y veo pregunto por los k12, y que sí, que un banco les había ingresado una tacada de ellas, pues vale, ese dia me llevé el cupo, y reservé para los siguientes dias..... ya sabeis lo que me encontré al día siguiente: que no había ninguna, que estaban reservadas y se las habían llevado..pero cómo..si yo las ví y reservé ayer.....

hum... se siente, el cajero era nuevo, no estaba al tanto, supongo que al darme la vuelta, alguién le dijo algo y al día siguiente me volví de vacío....

Si el lunes traes 83 monedas de k12, me comeré un owned,


----------



## musu19 (4 Mar 2012)

haber, ser nuevo implica que no me conocen y no se crean mis palabras y desde que compre monedas solo una vez las vi en la desaparecida caixanova.
Pero llendo al BdE y paspán puedo confirmar esto si fue al de coruña... al pasar las 2 puertas e ir al cajero que esta al lado de la derecha.. si le pides monedas, al dartelas va restando de una hoja cutre cuantas monedas te da y de que año ¿verdad?.. pues en ella puedes ver cuantas tiene en caja [hablo de monedas como las de 12 o 20 o 30] asi como los billestas de 100-200y500


----------



## Mk3 (4 Mar 2012)

Lo de nuevo no iba por nuevo en el foro, si no en el BdE.

Lo que te quiero decir es que lo que nos cuentas, a mí me paso, tal cual, sólo que al ver al día siguiente, pues me dieron con las puertas en las narices. Si mañana traes 83 monedas,pues me comeré mis palabras, sin más, no dudo de tí.

Ah, tengo el BdE a 1,5 km, no es por perder el viaje... saludos


----------



## musu19 (4 Mar 2012)

pues te invito a venir conmigo cuando las valla a buscar!


----------



## saile (5 Mar 2012)

Cuanto mareo que le dais al asunto.
Yo por mi parte, de los BdE no puedo hablar, ya que no he visitado ninguno en busca de k12 (me quedan un poco lejos). Por otro lado, quiero confirmar el hecho de que quedan en algunas sucursales, alguna pieza, en mi ciudad bien poca cosa eso si. No se si seré el único que se las habrá pateado, me parece que no. Pero yo habré recorrido el 80% y no quedan apenas ya. 
También tengo que decir, que según la entidad me dan una respuesta u otra. Banesto que no dan cambio de ningún tipo si no eres cliente. La Caixa que si ni siquiera tienen la opción de pedirlas al BdE (tienen la opción desactivada en el pc). En la entidad de la cual yo soy cliente tampoco me las pueden pedir siquiera. Pero en cambio en otras 2 entidades si que he pedido y me las han traído, sin ser cliente, no las 50 que pedía pero si buenas cantidades. Al final, si pedían 25 no se las enviaban, pero de 5 en 5 sí, hasta el día que ya no (hace 2 semanas). Creo que va según la entidad, según como te vean, y según quien te atienda. Si tienen en otras sucursales de su mismo banco, se las piden entre ellos.
Lo que si que me parecería muy lógico es que los BdE, hayan pasado orden incluso de devolverlas a la central.
Por otro lado, creo que no es necesario decirle mentiroso a alguien directamente, basta con no responder y ya está (si es verdad mejor para él, y si es mentira pues entonces tiene un problema), no me sorprendería ninguna respuesta de ningún banco, ya sabemos como es la (des) organización en este país. Pero es que vaya, llevamos 2 paginas con lo del BdE de Coruña... 
También querría decir que al que le apetezca siga buscando, quiza encuentre alguna, pero poca cosa diría yo.
un saludo a todos y suerte en las búsquedas


----------



## karlilatúnya (5 Mar 2012)

saile dijo:


> Cuanto mareo que le dais al asunto.
> Yo por mi parte, de los BdE no puedo hablar, ya que no he visitado ninguno en busca de k12 (me quedan un poco lejos). Por otro lado, quiero confirmar el hecho de que quedan en algunas sucursales, alguna pieza, en mi ciudad bien poca cosa eso si. No se si seré el único que se las habrá pateado, me parece que no. Pero yo habré recorrido el 80% y no quedan apenas ya.
> También tengo que decir, que según la entidad me dan una respuesta u otra. Banesto que no dan cambio de ningún tipo si no eres cliente. La Caixa que si ni siquiera tienen la opción de pedirlas al BdE (tienen la opción desactivada en el pc). En la entidad de la cual yo soy cliente tampoco me las pueden pedir siquiera. Pero en cambio en otras 2 entidades si que he pedido y me las han traído, sin ser cliente, no las 50 que pedía pero si buenas cantidades. Al final, si pedían 25 no se las enviaban, pero de 5 en 5 sí, hasta el día que ya no (hace 2 semanas). Creo que va según la entidad, según como te vean, y según quien te atienda. Si tienen en otras sucursales de su mismo banco, se las piden entre ellos.
> Lo que si que me parecería muy lógico es que los BdE, hayan pasado orden incluso de devolverlas a la central.
> ...



Suerte a tí también,yo ya voy perdiendo las esperanzas de encontrar mucha cosa,pero como nunca se sabe y el no ya lo llevo encima pues me llevo un "binladen" en el bolsillo y a patear la calle.
Un día encuentro,otro no,y el día que menos lo espero encuentro un pequeño tesorillo,en la ultima semana cayeron 78 k12.Por supuesto si alguien no se lo cree es su problema,yo simplemente animo con ello a seguir buscando en los pueblos del interior,sucursales escondidas,etc.comprendo que quizas molesto a alguien que prefiere que no se sepa pero todos tenemos derecho a saber que todavía queda alguna.
suerte a todos y un saludo.


----------



## malibux (5 Mar 2012)

El otro día estuve dando vueltas por el centro de la ciudad y, para ser mi primera vez en esto de la búsqueda de monedas (es curioso, porque llega un momento que parece un videojuego, yendo de un banco a otro como si buscaras un tesoro), encontré 10 monedas.

Además en las dos cajas tenían las monedas guardadas cogiendo polvo desde hace años y años, osea que se creían que me hacían un favor. A todos los grandes bancos y sucursales centrales que fuí, no tenían nada. Así que os aconsejo que probéis en cajas más pequeñas.


----------



## enladrillador (5 Mar 2012)

Moviendo un poco este tema, he encontrado un banco donde tienen monedas de 12 euros de plata, muchas, realmente es tan rentable o valen tanto dicen?

es cierto que la plata de la moneda ya vale mas que el propio valor facial dela moneda?


----------



## opilano (5 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Cuantas pesetas te van a dar por un karlillo si Rajoy sigue en sus trece y nos envían a tomar pol sako?.



Mas que nunca 



Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Es todavía el karlillo un seguro de valor facial?



Claro, el euro continua vigente, ¿no? :rolleye:


----------



## electric0 (5 Mar 2012)

Me autocito, para los muy vagos que no quieren/saben leer, ... y el que se de por aludido, ya sabe,... que se joda... que no he dicho nombres.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lata-bde-hilo-oficial-3-a-12.html#post5875245



electric0 dijo:


> Resumen de lo acontecido hasta la fecha, y de lo que sabemos. (o certezas indiscutibles, que no dogmas de fe)
> 
> Moneda de 2000 pts, 12€, 20€, 30€,...
> 
> ...



Para calcular el valor instantaneo segun valor de la plata (valor segun spot)

€/k (spot) X 0.01665 = valor de la pieza en euros


Ejemplo.
852.40 X 0.01665 = 14.19246 euros....


----------



## electric0 (5 Mar 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> Moviendo un poco este tema, he encontrado un banco donde tienen monedas de 12 euros de plata, muchas, realmente es tan rentable o valen tanto dicen?
> 
> es cierto que la plata de la moneda ya vale mas que el propio valor facial dela moneda?



Que va¡¡¡¡ son una mierda pincha en un palo, solo dan un 15% de beneficio (aprox.) Ud siga poniendo ladrillos como su nick indica, que ahi si esta el negocio, .... un 1000% o mas saca Ud. con los tochos de barro malcocidos si los apila, eso frente a un 15% ,,..... bffff no hay color, enladrille enladrille.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (5 Mar 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Mas que nunca
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, el euro continua vigente, ¿no? :rolleye:



A lo primero es posible 

A lo segundo...ya veremos si nos dan patada al Morroano y a todos y nos enrocamos con los del 5.8 %


----------



## enladrillador (5 Mar 2012)

Queridos contertulios, no me toqueis los cojoninos como se suele decir en mi tierra 

valen o no valen? Encontre un cajastur, hasta ahí puedo decir, que tiene muchas de 12 euros, pero por alguna extraña razon solo me dan tiras de 5 al día ::

en todo caso, que hago? voy por ellas? realmente valen mas de 12 euros?


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (5 Mar 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> Queridos contertulios, no me toqueis los cojoninos como se suele decir en mi tierra
> 
> valen o no valen? Encontre un cajastur, hasta ahí puedo decir, que tiene muchas de 12 euros, pero por alguna extraña razon solo me dan tiras de 5 al día ::
> 
> en todo caso, que hago? voy por ellas? realmente valen mas de 12 euros?



Si sabes multiplicar, haz los cálculos tú.

Los datos en cuanto a las características físicas de las monedas los tienes más arriba gracias nunca suficientemente agradecido Electric0


----------



## saile (5 Mar 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> Queridos contertulios, no me toqueis los cojoninos como se suele decir en mi tierra
> 
> valen o no valen? Encontre un cajastur, hasta ahí puedo decir, que tiene muchas de 12 euros, pero por alguna extraña razon solo me dan tiras de 5 al día ::
> 
> en todo caso, que hago? voy por ellas? realmente valen mas de 12 euros?




Si te queda relativamente cerca, tienes tiempo (que no te suponga un gran esfuerzo vaya), y ellos te las van dando, aunque sea de 5 en 5, pues si, ves a por ellas.
Como dicen aquí, mica en mica s'omple la pica. Taducción, poco a poco se llena la pileta (de agua claro) XD
Y si, a día de hoy valen más de 12 euros, pero tienes que saber donde venderlos al precio justo.


----------



## electric0 (5 Mar 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> Queridos contertulios, no me toqueis los cojoninos como se suele decir en mi tierra
> 
> valen o no valen? Encontre un cajastur, hasta ahí puedo decir, que tiene muchas de 12 euros, pero por alguna extraña razon solo me dan tiras de 5 al día ::
> 
> en todo caso, que hago? voy por ellas? realmente valen mas de 12 euros?



Vamos a ver quien toca lo que toca a quien....

¿Sabe Ud. leer? ¿es Ud. tonto?,... supongamos que la respuesta a las preguntas es que NO y NO..... empecemos entonces,,,, la "M" con la "A" , "MA"....

Manda güebos en pleno siglo diecinu............. perdon XXI ..... y luego nos preguntamos todos como es posible que se firmaran hipotecas a 40 años, por 300.000€ por un zulo de 38 metros,.....

-------------

No vaya Ud. a comprarlas hombre de dios, que es una estafa, compre mejor pagares de nueva rumasa, sellos del forum filatelico, preferentes, o letras del tesoro a 40 años, o mejor 5 pisos que esta "zona va parriba" y la vivienda nunca baja.


----------



## enladrillador (5 Mar 2012)

Hombre perder nada, siempre son 12 euros, pero bueno estaría saber si hay algun sitio que te las compren a mejor precio ahora mismo ya.


----------



## saile (5 Mar 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> Hombre perder nada, siempre son 12 euros, pero bueno estaría saber si hay algun sitio que te las compren a mejor precio ahora mismo ya.



Justamente ahora mismo no. Me parece no conozco lugar físico donde las compren a mas de 12€. Hay es donde entra la habilidad de cada uno en buscarse la vida y comparar precios de compra para ver cual es el mas rentable. Tambien puede ofrecerlas en el hilo de compra venda de k12.
Esto es una especie de inversión especulativa, esperando a que suba la cotización de la plata para venderlas después a mas de 12 euros la unidad. 
En esta web, vera a que precio las pagan ellos. Si le queda cerca ya sabe donde venderlas, sino yo no le puedo ayudar. Lista de precios
Tiene que tener paciencia con esto, ir mirando la cotización y esperar. Perder no puede perder.
Eso si, lea el hilo de arriba a abajo, y el resto de hilos sobre el tema, que le ahorrará muchas preguntas, y a nosotros muchas respuestas.


----------



## electric0 (5 Mar 2012)

saile dijo:


> ...........
> 
> Eso si,* lea el hilo de arriba a abajo*, y el resto de hilos sobre el tema, que le ahorrará muchas preguntas, y a nosotros muchas respuestas.



Consejos doy que para mi no tengo.....

Esto no es una especie de inversion especulativa, ... aunque a veces los que todavia tenemos la cabeza bien colocada, no sabemos con individuos de que especie hablamos.

Tampoco esperamos que la plata suba, tenemos la certeza de que subira, aunque no sabemos el momento exacto ni como de rapido y brusco lo hara.

Mas importante que leer lo escrito, es entenderlo, es mas, a veces es importante leer menos y entenderlo todo.


----------



## montytorri (5 Mar 2012)

Por si sirve, si es posible que en algún BDE algún día les haya entrado una devolución y te suene la flauta, pero no me creo que te las "encarguen".
El año pasado entré por probar y me dijo el cajero" me acaban de devolver de un banco 90 monedas" pues me llevo 66 le dije que era el dinero que llevaba encima y ni por el putas pensé en salir de allí al cajero, lo mismo que en un banco de valencia por las mismas fechas del año pasado(octubre) pesqué 4 monedas de 2000 pesetas.

Y me cito para que veais que es verdad....



montytorri dijo:


> Si alguien me acepta el consejo, si alguno pasa por los BDE, que pase y pregunte, aunque no queden, de vez en cuando les entran monedas de 12, circuladas pero impolutas y te da una alegria...........


----------



## Drinito (5 Mar 2012)

Se ha dicho hasta la saciedad pero creo que conviene repetirlo: Los Karlillos son un SEGURO, por el que pagas una "prima" (coste de oportunidad) y te aseguras que en caso de catástrofe comerás..... como hicieron algunos "abuelos" en su día.

No creo que nadie pretenda hacerse "rico" con los Karlillos, salvo que tenga 10 ó 20.000 monedas, en cuyo caso ya era rico antes.

Un saludo


----------



## electric0 (5 Mar 2012)

Drinito dijo:


> Se ha dicho hasta la saciedad pero creo que conviene repetirlo: Los Karlillos son un SEGURO, por el que pagas una "prima" (coste de oportunidad) y te aseguras que en caso de catástrofe comerás..... como hicieron algunos "abuelos" en su día.
> 
> No creo que nadie pretenda hacerse "rico" con los Karlillos, salvo que tenga 10 ó 20.000 monedas, en cuyo caso ya era rico antes.
> 
> Un saludo



Pues fijese Ud. que ni aun diciendo "cienes" de veces lo mismo el presonal se entera,,...

Tenemos mas de uno por ahi que piensa que va a ir al banco de al lado de su casa, va a cambiar 1000€ en moneditas que van a estar ahi esperandole, se las va a llevar a casa, y que dentro de 1 mes, sus moneditas valdran tanto como su barrio entero junto con el parque del retiro...

¿Como era aquello? Ah si, la vivienda nunca baja, tu ya ni podrias comprar mi casa,.... lo llevan en los genes..

Un saludo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (5 Mar 2012)

Buenas noches,hoy me dio por pasear por un pueblo vecino y encontré 14 k12.
Entré en 6 o 7 bancos/cajas y solo encontré en uno,por cierto banca march.
Me voy dando cuenta de varias cosas:
1º-banesto son unos antipáticos(casi por hablar te exigen tener cuenta con ellos;paso por lo tanto de ellos,no vuelvo a entrar en ninguno.)
2º-donde más he encontrado es en banca march y en la cam.
3º-en es credit no tienen mucha idea de lo que son.
4º-los más simpáticos los de la caixa,aunque suelen tener una o ninguna.
5º-no quedan muchas de 20;cuando decidamos su adquisición creo que será demasiado tarde.
un saludo.


----------



## enladrillador (6 Mar 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Buenas noches,hoy me dio por pasear por un pueblo vecino y encontré 14 k12.
> Entré en 6 o 7 bancos/cajas y solo encontré en uno,por cierto banca march.
> Me voy dando cuenta de varias cosas:
> 1º-banesto son unos antipáticos(casi por hablar te exigen tener cuenta con ellos;paso por lo tanto de ellos,no vuelvo a entrar en ninguno.)
> ...



Entonces crees que las de 12 euros se seguirán revalorizando? vamos que seguirá subiendo la plata?


----------



## karlilatúnya (6 Mar 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> Entonces crees que las de 12 euros se seguirán revalorizando? vamos que seguirá subiendo la plata?



Por descontado que la plata subirá,la prueba es que por la misma moneda ya te estan pidiendo 30 €,aunque yo lo miro más que como inversión,como una doble seguridad,es decir la seguridad del € y la de la plata,por lo menos no son papelitos.Pienso que solo a largo plazo se puede ganar con la revalorización de la plata.
Bueno no me enrollo que si no pierdo el barco que hoy voy a otra isla a por más.
un saludo y suerte a todos con la busqueda del tesoro.


----------



## malibux (6 Mar 2012)

En una de Banca March también entré a preguntar pero me dió largas, no me debió ver cara de millonario con ganas de meterme en su banco.

Yo encontré en una Caja Madrid, otra Caixa Catalunya y sólo una moneda en La Caixa. 

De 20€ pregunté en BdE y quedaban a porrón todavía...


----------



## IzsI (6 Mar 2012)

malibux dijo:


> En una de Banca March también entré a preguntar pero me dió largas, no me debió ver cara de millonario con ganas de meterme en su banco.
> 
> Yo encontré en una Caja Madrid, otra Caixa Catalunya y sólo una moneda en La Caixa.
> 
> De 20€ pregunté en BdE y quedaban a porrón todavía...



en el BdE de que ciudad ? Madrid ?


----------



## seerkan (6 Mar 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> en el BdE de que ciudad ? Madrid ?




No creo, yo fui la semana pasada y me dijeron que solo de 30€.


----------



## xabitxabi (6 Mar 2012)

seerkan dijo:


> No creo, yo fui la semana pasada y me dijeron que solo de 30€.



Pues a mi tío le dijeron del BBV que cuantas quería de 20 que le traían...
No se, pero yo diría que todavía hay bastante...


----------



## malibux (6 Mar 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> en el BdE de que ciudad ? Madrid ?



Zaragoza... Veo hordas de burbujeros expoliándonos a los maños XD


----------



## karlilatúnya (6 Mar 2012)

Hoy no tuve suerte,mucho pasear para nada y encima colas interminables de jubilados yendo a cobrar la paga...:´(
A principio de més no se puede pasar por los bancos,creo que de momento lo dejo correr.8:
un saludo.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (6 Mar 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Hoy no tuve suerte,mucho pasear para nada y encima colas interminables de jubilados yendo a cobrar la paga...:´(
> A principio de més no se puede pasar por los bancos,creo que de momento lo dejo correr.8:
> un saludo.



Esto es lo normal, cada vez que os veo comentar que en tal caja habéis pillado tropecientas o que en el banco Pascual me traen las que quiera sin problemas me entra complejo de inútil, después de hacer una incursión un día por unos veinte bancos y solo pillar tres karlillos lo dejé correr, demasiado tiempo desperdiciado.:no:.
Y todo esto sin hablar de los comentarios del empleado de banca de turno.


----------



## karlilatúnya (7 Mar 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Esto es lo normal, cada vez que os veo comentar que en tal caja habéis pillado tropecientas o que en el banco Pascual me traen las que quiera sin problemas me entra complejo de inútil, después de hacer una incursión un día por unos veinte bancos y solo pillar tres karlillos lo dejé correr, demasiado tiempo desperdiciado.:no:.
> Y todo esto sin hablar de los comentarios del empleado de banca de turno.



Esto es como todo,si se persigue se consigue (o por lo menos es más facil)
¡la cara que se me debe poner, cuando cansado de hacer el payaso toda una mañana, al final encuentro un pequeño tesorillo tiene que ser de aupa!:Baile:
Pero me parece que esto se acaba.(o soy yo el que estoy ya demasiado cansado para seguir buscando):cook:
¿por cierto,alguien ha visto/tocado alguna de 30?:fiufiu:


----------



## musu19 (7 Mar 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> ¿por cierto,alguien ha visto/tocado alguna de 30?:fiufiu:



Yo tengo una para la coleccion oficial... pero es fea de narices... con el precio se lo podian haber currado mas!


----------



## karlilatúnya (8 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Yo tengo una para la coleccion oficial... pero es fea de narices... con el precio se lo podian haber currado mas!



Currar más:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## musu19 (8 Mar 2012)

Si el precio sube, deben ofrecer algo en contrapartida no?¿?


----------



## karlilatúnya (8 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Si el precio sube, deben ofrecer algo en contrapartida no?¿?



Lo único que está claro es que te dan 30 € en "un documento que dice que vale 30 €" y nosotros sabemos que vale más que un billete que dice que vale 20€ y otro que dice que vale 10€.por cierto el documento que dice que vale 30 está impreso en casi 20 gr de plata,por lo tanto no nos podemos quejar.la verdad es que no son bonitas pero su valor es (ha sido y será) el peso.
Yo mientras haya de doce paso:fiufiu:
un saludo


----------



## musu19 (8 Mar 2012)

+1 
yo tambien me quedo con las de 12... pero hay que tener de todo xDDD


----------



## karlilatúnya (8 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> +1
> yo tambien me quedo con las de 12... pero hay que tener de todo xDDD



Si las coleccionas si que tienes que tener de todas pero si vas a peso es mejor guardar las de 12.(+platax-€):


----------



## karlilatúnya (8 Mar 2012)

Por cierto eso me recuerda la cara que me hacen algunos cajeros cuando me sacan la bolsa y me preguntan qué serie quiero y yo les respondo que las quiero todas.jajaja


----------



## electric0 (8 Mar 2012)

La tremenda ventaja de tener todas las piezas desde la primera de 2000 pts hasta la ultima de 30€, puede ayudar muy "graficamente" a la demostracion de la caida del capitalismo (al menos tal y como lo conocemos)..

Curiosamente la moneda de 2000pts/12€ tiene 16 años de relativa estabilidad, en cambio la de 20€ solo representa una estabilidad de 2 años hasta la de 30€,...... (blanco y en botella) ..... el dinero fiat en poco mas de 2 años ha perdido la mitad de su valor efectivo (aprox.), hablando en relacion al patron plata-metal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Drinito (9 Mar 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> La tremenda ventaja de tener todas las piezas desde la primera de 2000 pts hasta la ultima de 30€, puede ayudar muy "graficamente" a la demostracion de la caida del capitalismo (al menos tal y como lo conocemos)..
> 
> Curiosamente la moneda de 2000pts/12€ tiene 16 años de relativa estabilidad, en cambio la de 20€ solo representa una estabilidad de 2 años hasta la de 30€,...... (blanco y en botella) ..... el dinero fiat en poco mas de 2 años ha perdido la mitad de su valor efectivo (aprox.), hablando en relacion al patron plata-metal.
> 
> Un saludo.




Ahí es nada !!!!!, y lo que te rondaré morena !!!!, ya estoy viendo a la peña "acaparando" las de 30.... :S


----------



## karlilatúnya (9 Mar 2012)

La que se avecina es de campeonato, y de campeonato es que todavía exista alguien que no lo vea:cook:
un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (9 Mar 2012)

Drinito dijo:


> Ahí es nada !!!!!, y lo que te rondaré morena !!!!, ya estoy viendo a la peña "acaparando" las de 30.... :S



BUeno, si las de 30 son unicas pasan basicamente dos cosas, a saber;

Tendran valor numismatico por raras, ya que las anteriores eran de 20€ y escasas, y las siguientes ¿¿¿de 50??? 

Y segundo y mas importante, no han sabido/podido retener/controlar/estabilizar la crisis sistemica, con lo cual terminaremos pagando en el super del barrio con plata, sea cual sea el facial de la moneda.....

Es lo que hay....

Un saludo.


----------



## Nexus (12 Mar 2012)

Esta mañana cayeron 50 k12, por pedido. Parece que aún quedan...


----------



## opilano (12 Mar 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Esta mañana cayeron 50 k12, por pedido. Parece que aún quedan...



¿Bajo pedido y te quedas solo con 50?. Que raro... ienso:


----------



## Nexus (12 Mar 2012)

opilano dijo:


> ¿Bajo pedido y te quedas solo con 50?. Que raro... ienso:



Era la primera vez que realizaba un pedido en dicha sucursal...pero en vista de la efectividad, caerán algunas más, espero.


----------



## opilano (12 Mar 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Era la primera vez que realizaba un pedido en dicha sucursal...pero en vista de la efectividad, caerán algunas más, espero.



¿Y de que ciudad y Banco hablamos?


----------



## karlilatúnya (12 Mar 2012)

Enseguida lo dirá,jajajaja


----------



## malibux (12 Mar 2012)

Curiosidad...¿estáis comprando ya monedas de 20 €? Los primeros días tuve suerte con las de 12, pero ahora parece que se esconden... 

Qué pena que mi "sueldo" de estudiante me de para tan pocas monedillas.


----------



## karlilatúnya (13 Mar 2012)

malibux dijo:


> Curiosidad...¿estáis comprando ya monedas de 20 €? Los primeros días tuve suerte con las de 12, pero ahora parece que se esconden...
> 
> Qué pena que mi "sueldo" de estudiante me de para tan pocas monedillas.



Yo en verano conseguí una buena cantidad de 20, pero en vista de que moviendote por los pueblos todavia se encuentran de 12, voy devolviendo las de 20 para financiar las de 12(cosas de la economia,no da para más:´()
En estos momentos me quedan muy pocas de 20,pero no estoy triste.
te doy un consejo:agarra las que puedas de 12,compra latunes y despues a estudiar tranquilo.
un saludo


----------



## musu19 (13 Mar 2012)

Hombre, comprar de 20 cuando aun puedes comprar de 12 es una tonteria... nadie en el foro te pide mas de 15leuros por una de 12... asique te sigues ahorrando 5lereles pa´ti!


----------



## Ulisses (13 Mar 2012)

Creo que no hay mejor lugar que éste para dejar constancia de que el forero Monsterspeculator ha sido y será siempre un elemento imprescindible para éste y otros hilos. 

Como muchos otros, se anticipó al vaticinar los efectos de una política monetaria descontrolada que obligaría a reconocer el valor intrínseco del metal por encima del valor facial (o al precio de venta) que el estado otorga a las monedas que emite. Con ese fin, abrió el hilo del bid ask de las monedas de 12 euros.

Hoy, por casualidad, he visto en el BOE una disposición en la que se aprobaba la emisión y puesta en circulación de una serie de monedas de colección de plata, con un valor facial de 5 euros y en la que el propio Estado se reserva el derecho de ofrecerlas a un precio superior si aumenta el valor del metal:



> Artículo 8. Precios de venta al público.
> El precio inicial de venta al público de cada moneda será de 30 euros, IVA excluido.
> Estas piezas podrán venderse individualmente o formando colecciones, en cuyo caso el precio será la suma de los precios individuales de las piezas que las formen.
> 
> *En el caso de que, una vez en vigor la presente disposición, las cotizaciones oficiales de los mercados correspondientes a los metales preciosos utilizados en su producción y acuñación, experimentaran fluctuaciones superiores al cuatro por ciento de la media aritmética de las cotizaciones diarias del mes anterior a dicha vigencia, modificando los valores de los metales utilizados y, por ello, el precio inicial de venta al público establecido, la Secretaría General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, de acuerdo con tales cotizaciones, podrá revisar el precio inicial de la moneda, al alza o a la baja, previo informe del Banco de España y de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda*.



Ni que decir tiene que, un dia cualquiera, el propio estado podría considerar la valoración de las monedas de 12 euros en función de la cotización del metal que contienen. Y eso podría ocurrir cuando necesite aumentar su reserva de metales preciosos, que no parece, dadas las circunstancias, ni descabellado ni lejano en el tiempo


----------



## musu19 (13 Mar 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Ni que decir tiene que, un dia cualquiera, el propio estado podría considerar la valoración de las monedas de 12 euros en función de la cotización del metal que contienen. Y eso podría ocurrir cuando necesite aumentar su reserva de metales preciosos, que no parece, dadas las circunstancias, ni descabellado ni lejano en el tiempo



Esto hara subir las k12 como la espuma!!?? 
(afirmo y pregunto a la vez):


----------



## Ulisses (13 Mar 2012)

Estas son las características de la moneda en cuestión:

Artículo 3. Características técnicas comunes a las monedas de colección que componen el programa.

Monedas de 5 euro de valor facial (4 reales, plata de 925 milésimas, siendo el resto cobre).

Tolerancia en ley: Mínima de 925 milésimas.

Peso: 13,50 g con una tolerancia en más o en menos de 0,20 g.

Diámetro: 33 mm.

Forma: Circular con canto estriado.

Calidad: Proof.

Y si las ponen a la venta a 30 euros...cuando su contenido en metal es menos de la mitad, diciendo que si sube el metal, las pueden vender más caras....pues imagina las de 12 euros....


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (13 Mar 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Creo que no hay mejor lugar que éste para dejar constancia de que el forero Monsterspeculator ha sido y será siempre un elemento imprescindible para éste y otros hilos.
> 
> Como muchos otros, se anticipó al vaticinar los efectos de una política monetaria descontrolada que obligaría a reconocer el valor intrínseco del metal por encima del valor facial (o al precio de venta) que el estado otorga a las monedas que emite. Con ese fin, abrió el hilo del bid ask de las monedas de 12 euros.
> 
> ...



El forero Monsterspeculator al igual que el forero PutinReloaded, fueron imprescindibles para montar el circo metalífero en burbuja.info (circo en el buenísimo sentido)...a ver si vuelven.

Si los k12 estuvieran más divulgados, en Europa serían cotizadísismos.

Hace un tiempillo los tenían en Anlagegold a 18,5€ y se agotaron...


----------



## opilano (13 Mar 2012)

Que GRANDE Monsterspeculator, que GRANDE. Se le echa de menos.


----------



## malibux (13 Mar 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Yo en verano conseguí una buena cantidad de 20, pero en vista de que moviendote por los pueblos todavia se encuentran de 12, voy devolviendo las de 20 para financiar las de 12(cosas de la economia,no da para más:´()
> En estos momentos me quedan muy pocas de 20,pero no estoy triste.
> te doy un consejo:agarra las que puedas de 12,compra latunes y despues a estudiar tranquilo.
> un saludo



xDD Joer, ya lo que me faltaba, empezar a hacer turismo financiero por los pueblos. Mi madre ya se creería que se me había ido la cabeza del todo; ya con lo de las monedas me mira escéptica..Pero gracias por decirlo, cuando vaya por algún pueblo probaré suerte!


----------



## electric0 (13 Mar 2012)

A lo largo y ancho de la historia muchas cosas se han usado de moneda, pero ningunas con tanta aceptacion durante tanto tiempo como el oro y la plata.

El oro y la plata no solo reflejan el valor de su extraccion, si no tambien el valor de todos aquellos que perdieron su tiempo, e incluso su vida sin extraer un solo gramo del suelo intentandolo.

El reconocimiento del papel-moneda como medio de intercambio es tan relativamente moderno como falso, tanto en cuanto no hay riqueza real (de ningun tipo) detras de ese papel moneda para respaldarlo ni total ni parcialmente,.... de los bits de los ordenadores mejor ni hablamos.

No hay motivo para que las cosas cambien despues de tantos siglos/milenios, el unico problema sigue siendo el tiempo,.., el oro y plata volveran a ser moneda de cambio ¿cuando? nadie lo sabe, pero a falta de otro sitema funcional mejor, mas tarde o mas temprano tendremos que volver a la moneda que mejor ha funcionado nunca.

La moneda fiat actual funciona bien "a corto", parece estar diseñada por politicos el dia que no estaban los estadistas, por lo que tarde o temprano termina siempre en lo mismo (vease republica de Weimar, o Zimbaue), ese es el momento entonces de la plata (junto con el oro) moneda universal entre sistemas monetarios de toda indole. Llegado este punto lo suyo es transformar toda la plata y oro en algo mas universal todavia, como es el terreno de cultivo con agua (lo unico imperecedero y productivo al tiempo, aun sin trabajarlo)

Todo va segun lo previsible y terminaremos pagando en plata (entre otras cosas) sin importar el facial de la pieza, el unico factor desconocido sigue siendo el tiempo,(ultimamente mas lento de lo esperado) cosa excelente por otra parte para los previsores.

UN cordial saludo.


----------



## Ulisses (13 Mar 2012)

Usted siempre tan brillante, Don Eléctrico. Le dejo un link y su traducción, para que vea que no estamos tan lejos como parece de pagar con oro y con plata:

Silver As Currency | Silver Investing News

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...69c3f44cc-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email


----------



## Nexus (13 Mar 2012)

opilano dijo:


> ¿Y de que ciudad y Banco hablamos?



Hablamos de Bankia, todas del 2005.


----------



## electric0 (13 Mar 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Usted siempre tan brillante, Don Eléctrico. Le dejo un link y su traducción, para que vea que no estamos tan lejos como parece de pagar con oro y con plata:
> 
> Silver As Currency | Silver Investing News
> 
> http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...69c3f44cc-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email



Tengo mas dominio de las lenguas del alto-Aragon y entiendo mejor el catalan (aun sin hablarlo) que el idioma de los hijos de la gran (en su version usana mas complejo todavia) y la traducion automatica hay que cojerla con muchas reservas, pero pese a todo se intuye, no un miedo a que el dolar quiebre, que eso lo dan ya por hecho, si no al momento de despues,.... una vez desaparecido el dolar si no hay un medio de intercambio valido y aceptado USA se veria abocada a una sucesion de guerras internas y posiblemente externas de todo tipo,... y ya sabemos lo que son las guerras (economicas y/o militares) , son la ruina de los paises y el hambre y miseria de sus habitantes, incluso aunque se ganen,....... siempre sera mejor una cesion que una pirrica victoria final.

Mi agradecimiento por traernos opiniones no solo hispanistanis,.... en breve sera el momento del yalodeciayoismo, y miles se apuntaran a cambiar la moneda, esos mismo que ahora defienden las maravillosas virtudes de los papelitos de colores,....¿les suena esto de algo? ¿en que foro estamos?....

Un saludo.


----------



## opilano (14 Mar 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Hablamos de Bankia, todas del 2005.



Claro, claro, ¿y de que ciudad y calle en concreto?.


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Mar 2012)

Aunque ya iba con inercia, si no fuese por la "tontería" de los duros a 4 pts. habría tardado mucho más en empezar con los karlillos y después con el bullión. De hecho, creo que los karlillos, aunque los conocía, ni me lo hubiese planteado sin los hilos de Monster.


----------



## Nexus (14 Mar 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Claro, claro, ¿y de que ciudad y calle en concreto?.



Claro hombre, y si quieres te doy también el número de teléfono jajaja.

Mañana me pasaré para encargar otro envío aunque dudo que lo traigan; de las 50 monedas, 45 vinieron con plástico pero 5 vinieron sin él y algo sucias; tal vez esas 5 son señal de que esa fuente ya se secó. Veremos...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Mar 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Tengo mas *dominio de las lenguas del alto-Aragon *y entiendo mejor el catalan (aun sin hablarlo) que el idioma de los hijos de la gran (en su version usana mas complejo todavia) y la traducion automatica hay que cojerla con muchas reservas, pero pese a todo se intuye, no un miedo a que el dolar quiebre, que eso lo dan ya por hecho, si no al momento de despues,.... una vez desaparecido el dolar si no hay un medio de intercambio valido y aceptado USA se veria abocada a una sucesion de guerras internas y posiblemente externas de todo tipo,... y ya sabemos lo que son las guerras (economicas y/o militares) , son la ruina de los paises y el hambre y miseria de sus habitantes, incluso aunque se ganen,....... siempre sera mejor una cesion que una pirrica victoria final.
> 
> Mi agradecimiento por traernos opiniones no solo hispanistanis,.... en breve sera el momento del yalodeciayoismo, y miles se apuntaran a cambiar la moneda, esos mismo que ahora defienden las maravillosas virtudes de los papelitos de colores,....¿les suena esto de algo? ¿en que foro estamos?....
> 
> Un saludo.



bastante de acuerdo, complicadillo lo de pagar en oro y plata. 

Por cierto, qué lenguas del alto Aragón? :


----------



## karlilatúnya (14 Mar 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Claro hombre, y si quieres te doy también el número de teléfono jajaja.
> 
> Mañana me pasaré para encargar otro envío aunque dudo que lo traigan; de las 50 monedas, 45 vinieron con plástico pero 5 vinieron sin él y algo sucias; tal vez esas 5 son señal de que esa fuente ya se secó. Veremos...



A mí también me dieron hace un tiémpo 3 con unas manchas alargadas,como negras,por supuesto sin plastico,que supuse que alguien quizas hizo alguna "prueba" con las monedas.¿Quizás con algún ácido?iensoor supuesto que como a mí me interesa el peso y no la cara pues pa la saca.:XX:
Supongo que de las "sin plastico" empezarán a salir, así como la crisis se vaya afianzando entre nosotros.Será como un termometro para medir la fiebre de nuestros bolsillos.Desde luego estas monedas están llamadas para servir en tiempos dificiles.GRACIAS BANCO DE ESPAÑA POR PENSAR EN LOS CIUDADANOS.:


----------



## electric0 (14 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> bastante de acuerdo, complicadillo lo de pagar en oro y plata.
> 
> Por cierto, qué lenguas del alto Aragón? :



¿ Complicado pagar en oro y plata? ¿Me esta intentando vacilar? Los romanos, griegos, arabes, fenicios, egipcios lo hacian,....y lo hicieron durante milenios ¿Tan subnormales somos ahora que ya hemos perdido esa facultad?

Como dicen en mi pueblo a cagar a la via.... vaciles los justos y hoy menos que estoy cansado....

---------------

¿Es Ud. Oscense? Si lo es algo le contare, por que de lo contrario ni me molesto.. Y si lo es demuestremelo con la imagen de mi avatar y digame a que reino pertenecio.


----------



## opilano (14 Mar 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Claro hombre, y *si quieres te doy también el número de teléfono* jajaja.
> 
> Mañana me pasaré para encargar otro envío aunque dudo que lo traigan; de las 50 monedas, 45 vinieron con plástico pero 5 vinieron sin él y algo sucias; tal vez esas 5 son señal de que esa fuente ya se secó. Veremos...



Conseguirías algo de credibilidad, pomperillo :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## bobolisto (14 Mar 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿Es Ud. Oscense? Si lo es algo le contare, por que de lo contrario ni me molesto.. Y si lo es demuestremelo con la imagen de mi avatar y digame a que reino pertenecio.



Esa pregunta está tirada, es de E.G.B., es el Reino de Monzón, creado por Sancho Ramírez (rey), padre del infante Don Pedro.


----------



## Nexus (14 Mar 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Conseguirías algo de credibilidad, pomperillo :XX: :XX: :XX:



Me haces reir...mira que preguntar la sucursal...sigue intentando, quizás alguien te cuente donde encuentra sus tesoros para que vayas tú a limpiarlos jajaja. Hay que ver...

Y te diré que el haber llegado más tarde que tú a este foro y el haber descubierto el mundo del verdadero dinero (plata y oro) relativamente hace poco no es ninguna deshonra, al contrario, aquí se viene a aprender, a compartir y a enseñar el que sepa, y a ti te queda por lo que veo mucho que aprender, si no de metales al menos sí de humildad.

Que te vaya bien maestro.


----------



## electric0 (15 Mar 2012)

bobolisto dijo:


> Esa pregunta está tirada, es de E.G.B., es el Reino de Monzón, creado por Sancho Ramírez (rey), padre del infante Don Pedro.



Muy bien,,,... Si la mitad de Hispanistan supiera mirar al menos en San Google en vez de caralibro y demas mierdas como ha hecho Ud. no existiria la burbuja inmobiliaria, y con un poco de suerte despreciaria la mierda de los papelines de colores, los cayennes, y los adobaos.


----------



## opilano (15 Mar 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Me haces reir...mira que preguntar la sucursal...sigue intentando, quizás alguien te cuente donde encuentra sus tesoros para que vayas tú a limpiarlos jajaja. Hay que ver...
> 
> Y te diré que el haber llegado más tarde que tú a este foro y el haber descubierto el mundo del verdadero dinero (plata y oro) relativamente hace poco no es ninguna deshonra, al contrario, aquí se viene a aprender, a compartir y a enseñar el que sepa, y a ti te queda por lo que veo mucho que aprender, si no de metales al menos sí de humildad.
> 
> Que te vaya bien maestro.



Es evidente que no eres mas que un cantamañanas que pretende hacer creer al personal que mataos como tu todavia tienen la posibilidad de conseguir k12s por encargo y en las cantidades que, mas o menos, puedas cambiar. Otros lo han intentado antes que tu, pomperillo. Y todos han acabado desapareciendo despues de haber hecho el ridiculo de manera singular.
¿Vas cargado de bullion que te es imposible colocar, quizas?.


----------



## musu19 (15 Mar 2012)

Opilano, yo ni defiendo ni ataco.. pero es cierto que se pueden encontrar a dia de hoy cosas asi, y si hay gente en oficinas y bancos que te las pueden encargar. No ha ni un par de semanas se reian de mi por decir que las compraba en un BdE y cuando volvi la chica de caja me dijo que no hacia mas que recibir llamadas para encargarlas... No hay como decir un sitio para que vallamos alli como moscas... por que creemos que es mentira, pero vamos por si acaso es verdad


----------



## electric0 (15 Mar 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Es evidente que no eres mas que un cantamañanas que pretende hacer creer al personal que mataos como tu todavia tienen la posibilidad de conseguir k12s por encargo y en las cantidades que, mas o menos, puedas cambiar. Otros lo han intentado antes que tu, pomperillo. Y todos han acabado desapareciendo despues de haber hecho el ridiculo de manera singular.
> ¿Vas cargado de bullion que te es imposible colocar, quizas?.



No, este no va cargado de bullion, este va cargado de karlillos, a los que pretende sacar al menos 2€ la pieza, ¿como? pues intentando convencer al personal de las bondades carlilleras, creando demanda. Y lo mejor es que seguramente antes andaba cargado de bullion.

¿Al final?... pues esta claro... ¿no? terminara tirandose de los pelos por no tener ni uno ni otro y solo un monton de numeritos en un ordenador....

Hispanistan is diferent


----------



## musu19 (15 Mar 2012)

Si es comprar plata (o oro) para cambiarla por papel... es toda una inversion. como los pisos! xD


----------



## electric0 (15 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Opilano, yo ni defiendo ni ataco.. pero es cierto que se pueden encontrar a dia de hoy cosas asi, y si hay gente en oficinas y bancos que te las pueden encargar. No ha ni un par de semanas se reian de mi por decir que las compraba en un BdE y cuando volvi la chica de caja me dijo que no hacia mas que recibir llamadas para encargarlas... No hay como decir un sitio para que *vallamos* alli como moscas... por que creemos que es mentira, pero vamos por si acaso es verdad



Yo tambien monto cercos en el huerto los fines de semana, pero los "jabalines" tienen mucha fuerza y me tiran las *vallas*

Sin acritud,.... pero corrijalo por dios¡¡ mis "hogos".

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:40 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:36 ----------




musu19 dijo:


> Si es comprar plata (o oro) para cambiarla por papel... es toda una inversion. como los pisos! xD



Lo mismito..... me voy a poner con el horno,.... que tengo que poner a cocer unos lingotillos de oro,,...... !A no¡,.... que el oro no son ladrillos....

Manda "güebos" otra vez con la burbuja....


----------



## musu19 (15 Mar 2012)

Puuuaff lo siento por herir sensibilidades, le meto patadas al diccionario cada dos por tres… pero a veces me resulta bastante difícil al escribirlo. Lo siento y pido perdón de antemano! (brazo) xDDD

Espero que me perdonen.. si no es asi: tengo colirios! 


PD: instalare un corrector ortográfico Web


----------



## electric0 (15 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Puuuaff lo siento por herir sensibilidades, le meto patadas al diccionario cada dos por tres… pero a veces me resulta bastante difícil al escribirlo. Lo siento y pido perdón de antemano! (brazo) xDDD
> 
> Espero que me perdonen.. si no es asi: tengo colirios!
> 
> ...



Yo tambien cometo fallos, todos cometemos fallos, pero en el caso de usar Y ó LL, a algunos que pronunciamos distinto una cosa y otra, (aunque sea con matices minimos) nos resulta particularmente doloso, ya que mentalmente al leer tambien pronunciamos de alguna manera.

UN saludo.


----------



## quaver (15 Mar 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Yo tambien cometo fallos, todos cometemos fallos, pero en el caso de usar Y ó LL, a algunos que pronunciamos distinto una cosa y otra, (aunque sea con matices minimos) nos resulta particularmente doloso _[doloroso]_, ya que mentalmente al leer tambien pronunciamos de alguna manera.
> 
> UN saludo.



Perdón por el offtopic.

En la wikipedia se dice que hoy en día el yeísmo está tan extendido que ha dejado de considerarse una variante dialectal (Yeísmo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)

Menos mal que le tenemos a usted, de los pocos faros (y no sólo en cultura económica),
que nos sirven de guía.

Por curiosidad, ¿cómo pronuncia la "d" final de Madrid?

Saludos.


----------



## electric0 (15 Mar 2012)

quaver dijo:


> Perdón por el offtopic.
> 
> En la wikipedia se dice que hoy en día el yeísmo está tan extendido que ha dejado de considerarse una variante dialectal (Yeísmo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)
> 
> ...



Cuidado "individuo" que a la mas minima intuicion de cinismo, por muy oculto que sea, le mando rapidamente a tomar por el sitio donde amargan los pepinos.

La D la pronuncio como lo que es; una simple D, "ande por donde ande" me da igual.

Mi antiguo profesor de EGB pronunciaba de forma distinta la B y la V, de forma que en un dictado, era posible segun la pronunciacion, escribir cada palabra correctamente solo de oido,,... a su lado soy y seguire siendo toda mi vida un humilde aprendiz...

Vamos a dejarlo ya, que nos estamos "cagando fuera del tiesto", offtopic para los modernos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Nexus (15 Mar 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Es evidente que no eres mas que un cantamañanas que pretende hacer creer al personal que mataos como tu todavia tienen la posibilidad de conseguir k12s por encargo y en las cantidades que, mas o menos, puedas cambiar. Otros lo han intentado antes que tu, pomperillo. Y todos han acabado desapareciendo despues de haber hecho el ridiculo de manera singular.
> ¿Vas cargado de bullion que te es imposible colocar, quizas?.



Relájate chaval, que te va a dar algo.

Que algunos no puedan realizar pedidos (tú por ejemplo) no significa que otros no lo podamos hacer, al menos a día de hoy.

Otro encargo realizado, va por ti maestro.


----------



## saile (15 Mar 2012)

Ciertamente aun se pueden encargar en algunos lugares, lo de las cantidades es relativo, a mi de últimas solo me traían de 5 en 5. Pero vete a saber, dependiendo con quien trates y según el banco o caja, pues quizá te traigan 25 o 50 (no a sido mi caso desde hace unos pocos meses). Hay entra la suerte y labia que tenga cada uno, pero sobretodo el lugar, ya que son muy pocos los sitios donde te permiten hacer el encargo.
Suerte a quien lo busque !


----------



## opilano (15 Mar 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> No, este no va cargado de bullion, este va cargado de karlillos, a los que pretende sacar al menos 2€ la pieza, ¿como? pues intentando convencer al personal de las bondades carlilleras, creando demanda. Y lo mejor es que seguramente antes andaba cargado de bullion.
> 
> ¿Al final?... pues esta claro... ¿no? terminara tirandose de los pelos por no tener ni uno ni otro y solo un monton de numeritos en un ordenador....
> 
> Hispanistan is diferent



Da usted en el clavo Sr. Eléctrico. Un placer saludarle y volver a leerle asiduamente.


----------



## padrino (15 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, viendo los últimos mensajes de este hilo me he decidido a intervenir aunque lo hago poco. Me dí de alta en el foro hace menos de un año, leí los razonamientos de los Karlilleros más veteranos y me convencieron absolutamente de la conveniencia de empezar a acumular plata y más con el facial asegurado, de hecho, a finales de julio del 2011 conseguí mis primeros K12, el primer día tuve una suerte tremenda y en dos sucursales conseguí 38 monedas, sólo visité esas dos sucursales y me fue bien. Hace tiempo que no participo en el foro, pero después de leer los últimos mensajes me he decidido a intervenir arriesgándome a los palos de los veteranos, pero bueno, al ser virtuales no duelen. A lo que voy:
yo confirmo como ha hecho otro forero que no recuerdo el nick que también he conseguido por encargo en una sucursal bancaria de la que NO soy cliente una cantidad de K12 que ni en mis mejores sueños soñaba en conseguir, de hecho antes de llegar a dicha sucursal tenía conseguidas sólo 92 K12 y ya decidí abandonar la búsqueda porque no me merecía la pena el esfuerzo porque encontraba cada vez menos cantidad y pateando más sucursales. Un buen día y viendo que no había clientes en la cola de caja en una caja de pueblo pequeño entré por probar, ya que iba a ser cosa rápida ( no había nadie) y pasaba por delante de la puerta, pero repito, ya había abandonado la búsqueda sistemática. Bien, llegó mi día de suerte y me tocó, me permitieron encargarles las monedas sin ser cliente, y empecé encargándoles 1000 euros y me las trajeron, después pedí otros 1000 euros y me los trajeron ( tenía que esperar más o menos una semana hasta que agotaban billetes y monedas en caja, pero me las traían ), pasé a pedir más cantidad y comencé a pedir de 2000 en 2000 euros y también vinieron, hasta que llegó un momento en el que se agotaron las K12 del bunker de la empresa de seguridad con quien trabaja esa entidad ( al menos el bunker que cubre esa zona y esa entidad), cuando se agotaron el director me dijo que esperara unos meses y que podría caber la posibilidad de que volvieran a entrar en la caja de seguridad y quien sabe... y en esas estoy. Bien, esta ha sido mi experiencia, así me ha pasado y así lo cuento. No puedo saber si lo que cuentan otros foreros sobre que consiguen por encargo o no es mentira o verdad, lo que sí digo es que sí es posible porque a mí me ha sucedido. Posible es, probable no sé en que porcentaje, puede que me haya tocado una lotería y aún no sepa apreciarla del todo.
Aclaro: ni tengo bullión (sólo compré una Haile Selassie de plata de 5$ de Etiopía), ni tengo intención de vender ni una sola K12 de las que tengo y que ya están a buen recáudo y espero que en un buen embalaje para que no se deterioren, es decir, el único interés que me mueve al escribir este mensaje es decir que poco probable encontrar un filón de K12 puede que sea poco probable, pero que sí es posible y muy posible, por lo tanto hay o puede haber verosimilitud en los mensajes que cuentan que han encontrado grandes cantidades e incluso por encargo.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## musu19 (15 Mar 2012)

es logico [padrino] encontrarlas... yo lo he hecho a dia de hoy... solo tienes que dar con el cajero educado de turno y que no este quemado o que le caigas en gracia... simplemente. Como dige en unos de mis primeros post´s en mano de ustedes esta creerme y con el tiempo veran que no era un farol.. aun asi alguno tambien se tira mucho a la piscina sin agua!


----------



## karlilatúnya (15 Mar 2012)

padrino dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, viendo los últimos mensajes de este hilo me he decidido a intervenir aunque lo hago poco. Me dí de alta en el foro hace menos de un año, leí los razonamientos de los Karlilleros más veteranos y me convencieron absolutamente de la conveniencia de empezar a acumular plata y más con el facial asegurado, de hecho, a finales de julio del 2011 conseguí mis primeros K12, el primer día tuve una suerte tremenda y en dos sucursales conseguí 38 monedas, sólo visité esas dos sucursales y me fue bien. Hace tiempo que no participo en el foro, pero después de leer los últimos mensajes me he decidido a intervenir arriesgándome a los palos de los veteranos, pero bueno, al ser virtuales no duelen. A lo que voy:
> yo confirmo como ha hecho otro forero que no recuerdo el nick que también he conseguido por encargo en una sucursal bancaria de la que NO soy cliente una cantidad de K12 que ni en mis mejores sueños soñaba en conseguir, de hecho antes de llegar a dicha sucursal tenía conseguidas sólo 92 K12 y ya decidí abandonar la búsqueda porque no me merecía la pena el esfuerzo porque encontraba cada vez menos cantidad y pateando más sucursales. Un buen día y viendo que no había clientes en la cola de caja en una caja de pueblo pequeño entré por probar, ya que iba a ser cosa rápida ( no había nadie) y pasaba por delante de la puerta, pero repito, ya había abandonado la búsqueda sistemática. Bien, llegó mi día de suerte y me tocó, me permitieron encargarles las monedas sin ser cliente, y empecé encargándoles 1000 euros y me las trajeron, después pedí otros 1000 euros y me los trajeron ( tenía que esperar más o menos una semana hasta que agotaban billetes y monedas en caja, pero me las traían ), pasé a pedir más cantidad y comencé a pedir de 2000 en 2000 euros y también vinieron, hasta que llegó un momento en el que se agotaron las K12 del bunker de la empresa de seguridad con quien trabaja esa entidad ( al menos el bunker que cubre esa zona y esa entidad), cuando se agotaron el director me dijo que esperara unos meses y que podría caber la posibilidad de que volvieran a entrar en la caja de seguridad y quien sabe... y en esas estoy. Bien, esta ha sido mi experiencia, así me ha pasado y así lo cuento. No puedo saber si lo que cuentan otros foreros sobre que consiguen por encargo o no es mentira o verdad, lo que sí digo es que sí es posible porque a mí me ha sucedido. Posible es, probable no sé en que porcentaje, puede que me haya tocado una lotería y aún no sepa apreciarla del todo.
> Aclaro: ni tengo bullión (sólo compré una Haile Selassie de plata de 5$ de Etiopía), ni tengo intención de vender ni una sola K12 de las que tengo y que ya están a buen recáudo y espero que en un buen embalaje para que no se deterioren, es decir, el único interés que me mueve al escribir este mensaje es decir que poco probable encontrar un filón de K12 puede que sea poco probable, pero que sí es posible y muy posible, por lo tanto hay o puede haber verosimilitud en los mensajes que cuentan que han encontrado grandes cantidades e incluso por encargo.
> Un saludo a todos.



Que suerte has tenido,por belcebú,¡debes tener una buena y gran caja de caudales!:
Ya solo te faltan unos cuántos palets de latunes y a esperar el mad max8:
un saludo y bién venido al club.


----------



## Ulisses (15 Mar 2012)

Pues a mi lo que me sorprende es que los que llevamos acumulando Karlillos desde hace más de dos años, cuando el facial superaba al spot, ya no somos capaces de encontrarlos en sitio alguno.

Sin embargo, hay una legión de pomperos que los consiguen sin problemas, sea en el BdE o cualquier sucursal bancaria.


Y yo me pregunto.....

¿Por qué no os vais ya a la mierda de una putísima vez?


----------



## malibux (15 Mar 2012)

padrino dijo:


> y empecé encargándoles 1000 euros y me las trajeron, después pedí otros 1000 euros y me los trajeron ( tenía que esperar más o menos una semana hasta que agotaban billetes y monedas en caja, pero me las traían ), pasé a pedir más cantidad y comencé a pedir de 2000 en 2000 euros y también vinieron, hasta que llegó un momento en el que se agotaron las K12 del bunker de la empresa de seguridad con quien trabaja esa entidad ( al menos el bunker que cubre esa zona y esa entidad), cuando se agotaron el director me dijo que esperara unos meses y que podría caber la posibilidad de que volvieran a entrar en la caja de seguridad y quien sabe... y en esas estoy.



Jodo, con semejante cantidad de metal podría usted fundarse un país independiente  A mí me daría cosilla tener tantísima moneda, espero que no las tenga en casa...


----------



## padrino (15 Mar 2012)

Evidentemente no las tengo en casa, tampoco fueron tantísimas las que me trajeron de la sucursal como después releyendo mi mensaje he podido dar a entender, dos pedidos de 1000 y dos de 2000, el último de ellos ya no fue completo pero casi llegó a los 2000.
Por otro lado para tener la suerte o casualidad de haber encontrado algún filón de K12 no es determinante o decisivo haber empezado antes o después a buscarlos, sólo que se presente la oportunidad. La suerte no entiende de "veteranías".
Me despido del foro ya que no comulgo nada con las faltas de respeto sin razón o con ella, en cualquier caso he recibido mucho más de los foreros que me descubrieron la cuestión de los K12 que lo que yo he aportado al foro, de modo que tampoco se notará nada mi ausencia. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Mar 2012)

Saludos a todos y gracias por vuestro aprecio en posts anteriores.

Confirmo lo que dice el padrino que durante una época algunos consiguieron hacer pedidos importantes. Que se pueda hacer ahora es otra historia, pero no me extrañaría que en algún lugar aún se pueda. La clave consistía en ligarse a las cajeras de turno...


----------



## electric0 (15 Mar 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues a mi lo que me sorprende es que los que llevamos acumulando Karlillos desde hace más de dos años, cuando el facial superaba al spot, ya no somos capaces de encontrarlos en sitio alguno.
> 
> Sin embargo, hay una legión de pomperos que los consiguen sin problemas, sea en el BdE o cualquier sucursal bancaria.
> 
> ...



Era de esperar,.... una de las causas de la burbuja fue la costumbre "hispanistani" del ""lomioeslomejorismo"" siguiendo la costumbre, es perfectamente creible la actitud.

En este caso seria --yo soy mas listo que tu, empece despues y ya tengo 200 piezas y tu solo 100--

No hay que mosquearse ulisses, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas, asi como tambien hay que respetar las mias cuando digo lo que me sale de la punta de la p....luma, en este caso que ojala se las gasten en medicamentos (si es que es mentira claro, pero como no lo es ¿verdad pomperos?)

Avancemos, sigamos cambiando cromos de colores por cosas utiles,....... que las hay y muchas,...... no todo debe ser plata,....... hay mas cosas polivalentes y aconsejables,....

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Nexus (16 Mar 2012)

padrino dijo:


> Evidentemente no las tengo en casa, tampoco fueron tantísimas las que me trajeron de la sucursal como después releyendo mi mensaje he podido dar a entender, dos pedidos de 1000 y dos de 2000, el último de ellos ya no fue completo pero casi llegó a los 2000.
> Por otro lado para tener la suerte o casualidad de haber encontrado algún filón de K12 no es determinante o decisivo haber empezado antes o después a buscarlos, sólo que se presente la oportunidad. La suerte no entiende de "veteranías".
> Me despido del foro ya que no comulgo nada con las faltas de respeto sin razón o con ella, en cualquier caso he recibido mucho más de los foreros que me descubrieron la cuestión de los K12 que lo que yo he aportado al foro, de modo que tampoco se notará nada mi ausencia. Saludos a todos.



Saludos compañero de aprendizajes.

Yo soy el forero que comentó que había recibido 50 monedas por encargo hace unos días en una sucursal bancaria, y lo digo porque es la verdad. 45 en bolsa y 5 sin ella, las monedas por cierto y como anécdota dentro de una bolsa de Loomis.

Y lo comenté no como vacile sino como dato de interés para compartir en el foro, pero ya ves tú como contestan; y es que algunos ya son incapaces de escribir un comentaro sin soltar algún menosprecio.

Y también en mi caso, he descubierto de lo altamente recomendable que es cambiar papel moneda por moneda de plata (Karlillos) gracias a este foro, y estoy agradecido a muchos que dejaron sus comentarios y nos hicieron ver a algunos que no es lo mismo una representación de un valor (papel moneda) que valor en sí (plata). 

Sí es una lástima, y estoy contigo: salgo del foro visto el panorama. 



Espero que puedas leer al menos este mensaje antes de abandonar este hilo.

Saludos también a todos.


----------



## tonypower (16 Mar 2012)

Unas fotillos no?


----------



## karlilatúnya (16 Mar 2012)

Al final como siempre ni unos tan listos ni otros tan tontos.
Conclusión:que cada uno guarde bién los que consiga y .


----------



## opilano (16 Mar 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues a mi lo que me sorprende es que los que llevamos acumulando Karlillos desde hace más de dos años, cuando el facial superaba al spot, ya no somos capaces de encontrarlos en sitio alguno.
> 
> Sin embargo, hay una legión de pomperos que los consiguen sin problemas, sea en el BdE o cualquier sucursal bancaria.
> 
> ...



Me recuerdan a aquel pomperillo que hace un tiempo se las daba de espabiladillo habiendo logrado un filon de k12s a la carta, por su cara bonita, cuando el resto trataba de convencerle de que no podía ser verdad, y cuando fue a recoger las 50 cochinas monedas se dio cuenta de que ni siquiera le llegaba la pasta, pues lo que le habian "conseguido" no era otra cosa que "mundialitos" k20. Hizo el negocio de su vida, y se comio un OWNED del tamaño de un bloque de 12 plantas y cuatro manos por piso.
Aquel, por lo menos, no mentía


----------



## albayalde (16 Mar 2012)

Pues voy a abrir la caja de los vientos,si alguno le interesa conseguir algunos k12 os diré que en el bce de una capital de provincia tienen unos cuantos disponibles,y a dia de ayer,se podian encargar hasta 83 por dia persona, digo hasta ayer porque ya ho he vuelto a encargar más
Al que le interese saber de que BCE se trata, que revise este mismo hilo, alguien comento haberlos encargado, y yo mismo puse en duda que se los entregaran, ya que me habia acercado al mismo BCE la semana anterior y solo me ofrecían k20 y k30
Comentar que ya no les quedan ni Leticias ni Isabeles ,pero creo que eso a muchos no les importa.
Supongo que la abundancia que demostró tener este BCE será debido al cierre de algunas cajas de ahorros.Y también os comentaré que durante el mes pasado he localizado un buen numero de k12 en entidades bancarias ,casi todas situadas en medios rurales
Corred insensatos, corred!!!


----------



## musu19 (16 Mar 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> pues voy a abrir la caja de los vientos,si alguno le interesa conseguir algunos k12 os diré que en el bce de una capital de provincia tienen unos cuantos disponibles,y a dia de ayer,se podian encargar hasta 83 por dia persona, digo hasta ayer porque ya ho he vuelto a encargar más
> al que le interese saber de que bce se trata, que revise este mismo hilo, alguien comento haberlos encargado, y yo mismo puse en duda que se los entregaran, ya que me habia acercado al mismo bce la semana anterior y solo me ofrecían k20 y k30
> comentar que ya no les quedan ni leticias ni isabeles ,pero creo que eso a muchos no les importa.
> Supongo que la abundancia que demostró tener este bce será debido al cierre de algunas cajas de ahorros.y también os comentaré que durante el mes pasado he localizado un buen numero de k12 en entidades bancarias ,casi todas situadas en medios rurales
> corred insensatos, corred!!!



*coruña!!!!*


----------



## FoSz2 (16 Mar 2012)

Las sedes del Banco de España sólo tienen k12 si algún ignorante las lleva para que le den cambio.
Podéis ir a preguntar y os dicen que no tienen y a los 5 minutos pasa alguien con k12 para descambiarlos y entonces sí tienen, hasta que se les acaben.

Al menos eso me explicó el cajero del BdE el otro día que fui a ver la nueva de k30 y resulta que me llevé también 3 k12.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (16 Mar 2012)

Señores confieso que he pecado.
Acabo de comprar un karlillo de 30€...o.

En mi defensa debo decir que lo he hecho para completar mi paupérrima colección y para en un futuro poder explicar a mi descendencia la inestabilidad del dinero FIAT.

Añadir que aunque la monedita de las narices es bastante fea la pobre (menuda novedad), me da la sensación que esta vez la FNMT está utilizando cuños mas pulidos que en versiones anteriores, alguno tiene la misma sensación, ¿o es culpa del trauma?.


----------



## albayalde (16 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> *coruña!!!!*



Premio , no se las que quedarán, pero al que le interesen , no pierde nada por ir o llamar,el primer dia que fuí parecían un poco reacios a desprenderse de las k12,pero al final pude retirar hasta satisfacer mis necesidades


----------



## malibux (16 Mar 2012)

Jaja un poco lejos me queda la Coruña...pero bueno, se agradece de todas las formas. Además ir de caja en caja también me gusta, parece que voy en la busca del tesoro.
Hoy he vuelto a probar y ha sido curioso porque he entrado en un porrón de bancos por la misma calle. Pues justo iba entrando más o menos a la par que yo un hombre que entraba con una bolsa a cada banco (no parecía ser de seguridad, igual era recogida de documentos o yo qué se...) y debía recoger algo en cada sucursal. Ha debido flipar bastante conmigo viéndome en las sucesivas sucursales, en plan a ver qué banco me gusta más para atracar )


----------



## musu19 (16 Mar 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Premio , no se las que quedarán, pero al que le interesen , no pierde nada por ir o llamar,el primer dia que fuí parecían un poco reacios a desprenderse de las k12,pero al final pude retirar hasta satisfacer mis necesidades



Gracias por demostrar que no soy un loco, cuando hace dos semanas lo comente!!.. tambien decir que fui otro dia y no tenian... y volvere para la semana!


----------



## plastic_age (16 Mar 2012)

He preguntado una cosa en sitio equivocado, la pongo aquí:

Que alguien me oriente:
Suelo comprar unas monedas de plata que el Banco de España emite cada año, paquillos y carlillos, últimamente pagando 20 €, me pareció carísimo para 16.65 grs de plata que llevan.

Pero ahora, llamo al banco y me suelta que la moneda de cada año cuesta 30 euracos, plata y peso igual.

Mi pregunta es:
¿quieren emitir plata ganando más dinero? o
¿Se huelen una subida importante de la plata?
Un saludo.

PD: Al final me compré la moneda en este sitio
Lista de precios
31.1 grs de plata 999 por 28.61 €, eligiendo la moneda de las Islas Cook, menos dinero, casi el doble de plata fina.
__________________


----------



## albayalde (16 Mar 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> He preguntado una cosa en sitio equivocado, la pongo aquí:
> 
> Que alguien me oriente:
> Suelo comprar unas monedas de plata que el Banco de España emite cada año, paquillos y carlillos, últimamente pagando 20 €, me pareció carísimo para 16.65 grs de plata que llevan.
> ...



Pero como las onzas bullion el problema que tienes es que si se devalue la plata y necesites liquidez,puedes palmar mucha pasta, con los Karlillos por mucho que baje la plata , el mínimo valor de la moneda será el facial, Más descompensadas estaban las monedas de 2000 cuando salieron, tienen la misma cantidad de plata que los karlillos, y por aquel entonces la plata estaba mucho más baja que ahora, si la plata sigue subiendo al mismo ritmo que cuando salieron las de 2000 pronto cubrirá el valor facial de 2oE y 30E , con todo si buscas encontrarás k12, es custión de buscar, creo que hasta ahora los Karlillos no se han presentado por sorpresa en casa de nadie, todo el mundo ha tenido que salir en su búsqueda


----------



## electric0 (22 Mar 2012)

Es curiosisima la "autoclasificacion" conforeril, ya que en cuanto sube el valor fiat, los "politicos a corto" desaparecen, buscando, como dicta su propia conciencia, una mayor rentabilidad,..... solo y de vez en cuando escribimos los "estadistas a largo", contentos por tener un valor universal indestructible de argentifera o aurea forma.

QUien quiera entender que entienda.

Un saludo para "estadistas", mi mas frofundo odio a los "politicos"


----------



## karlilatúnya (22 Mar 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Es curiosisima la "autoclasificacion" conforeril, ya que en cuanto sube el valor fiat, los "politicos a corto" desaparecen, buscando, como dicta su propia conciencia, una mayor rentabilidad,..... solo y de vez en cuando escribimos los "estadistas a largo", contentos por tener un valor universal indestructible de argentifera o aurea forma.
> 
> QUien quiera entender que entienda.
> 
> Un saludo para "estadistas", mi mas frofundo odio a los "politicos"



No hay ningún día que no piense en mis queridos karlillos,pobrecitos,tan apretados,tan encerrados,tan oscuros,tan solos entre su multitud,espero que se vuelvan viejos conmigo y que nunca tenga que sacarlos...
un saludo.:cook:


----------



## asqueado (22 Mar 2012)

sin comentarios, casi un 50% mas

http://www.filatelialopez.com/moneda-conmemorativa-euros-2012-aniv-euro-plata-p-13809.html






.


----------



## albayalde (22 Mar 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> sin comentarios, casi un 50% mas
> 
> Moneda conmemorativa 30 euros 2012. Xº Aniv. Euro. Plata., Tienda de Filatelia y Numismatica, venta de sellos, monedas, billetes, materiales, euros - Mayoristas de Filatelia: Leuchtturn - Anfil - Edifil - Pardo - Philos - Torres
> .



¿Como que casi?
Moneda conmemorativa 12 euros 2004., Tienda de Filatelia y Numismatica, venta de sellos, monedas, billetes, materiales, euros - Mayoristas de Filatelia: Leuchtturn - Anfil - Edifil - Pardo - Philos - Torres


----------



## fff (22 Mar 2012)

Con estos ejemplos, algunas numismáticas se labran una mala fama, qeu injustamente persigue al resto...


----------



## albayalde (22 Mar 2012)

fff dijo:


> Con estos ejemplos, algunas numismáticas se labran una mala fama, qeu injustamente persigue al resto...



Tampoco es eso,no se porque por un panda o cualquier otra moneda premium que no tiene valor facial asegurado, se puede pedir la pasta que se quiera y por un karlillo no,me lo explique


----------



## asqueado (22 Mar 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> ¿Como que casi?
> Moneda conmemorativa 12 euros 2004., Tienda de Filatelia y Numismatica, venta de sellos, monedas, billetes, materiales, euros - Mayoristas de Filatelia: Leuchtturn - Anfil - Edifil - Pardo - Philos - Torres



Poca cosa un 200%



.


----------



## fff (22 Mar 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Tampoco es eso,no se porque por un panda o cualquier otra moneda premium que no tiene valor facial asegurado, se puede pedir la pasta que se quiera y por un karlillo no,me lo explique



En las numismaticas hacen un pedido, y si suben, pues las suben, pero bajar por debajo de lo que han comprado no lo hacen. Aqui, si pides a las tiendas alemanas -por ejemplo- compras a ese precio que te marcan en el momento, y es un pedido personalizado para ti. En ese precio ya estan incluidas sus ganancias. No es de stock. Pero en una numismática pequeña... por lo general si es de stock... vamos digo yo


----------



## albayalde (22 Mar 2012)

fff dijo:


> En las numismaticas hacen un pedido, y si suben, pues las suben, pero bajar por debajo de lo que han comprado no lo hacen. Aqui, si pides a las tiendas alemanas -por ejemplo- compras a ese precio que te marcan en el momento, y es un pedido personalizado para ti. En ese precio ya estan incluidas sus ganancias. No es de stock. Pero en una numismática pequeña... por lo general si es de stock... vamos digo yo



A mi entender es mas sencillo, de hecho hace mucho que creo que funciona todo asi, oferta y demanda, si las consigue vender a ese precio tonto seria si les bajara el precio, al igual que si alguien consigue vender una onza de plata a mas de 400 euros alegando un diseño y tirada exclusiva y se lo pagan,tonto sería si la vendiera mas barata.Lo realmente interesante aqui sería saber si a ese precio les consiguen dar salida


----------



## skifi (22 Mar 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Tampoco es eso,no se porque por un panda o cualquier otra moneda premium que no tiene valor facial asegurado, se puede pedir la pasta que se quiera y por un karlillo no,me lo explique



Hombre, un karlillo de a 12, que ya son más escasos que los contratos de trabajo fijos, entiendo que cobres más que el facial, pero un karlillo de a 30, que acaban prácticamente de salir, y están aún calentitos y disponibles en BdEs, bancos y cajas.... ienso:


----------



## karlilatúnya (22 Mar 2012)

skifi dijo:


> Hombre, un karlillo de a 12, que ya son más escasos que los contratos de trabajo fijos, entiendo que cobres más que el facial, pero un karlillo de a 30, que acaban prácticamente de salir, y están aún calentitos y disponibles en BdEs, bancos y cajas.... ienso:



Como diría el doctor Iglesias:raro,raro,raro...(o algo así):XX::XX::XX:


----------



## quaver (23 Mar 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Tampoco es eso,no se porque por un panda o cualquier otra moneda premium que no tiene valor facial asegurado, se puede pedir la pasta que se quiera y por un karlillo no,me lo explique



Si no tienen valor facial no son monedas sino medallas, ¿no?


----------



## Gallina (23 Mar 2012)

quaver dijo:


> Si no tienen valor facial no son monedas sino medallas, ¿no?



No lo sé, pero yo me pregunto hasta qué punto pueden considerarse monedas emisiones como éstas que muestran los conforeros en éste hilo, aunque tengan valor facial.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/270404-dudas-acerca-de-comprar-oro-y-plata-que-comprar-chollos-etc-te-resolvemos-31.html
Es en la página 31 del hilo, en concreto en un post de Necho. A mí personalmente no me gustan esas "monedas fantasía" con colorines e incrustraciones, pero es que yo no soy el ombligo del mundo, claro.

Sobre las mis últimas experiencias karlilleras madrileñas: el frente está esquilmado. Desgaste de gomas para tan sólo algunos k20 y cuatro k12 sin bolsita. Tuve mucha suerte en una sucursal encontrando 30 k20 del mundial, por si el valor numismático que puedan tener cotiza bien antes de que me muera. Eso sí, en todas las sucursales me ofrecían encargarme las nuevas k30, de lo que deduzco que ésta vez el BdE sólo las sirve bajo pedido y así se asegura de que no queda stock en las sucursales por si hay que subir el precio ¡malditos, aprenden!
:cook:


----------



## malibux (23 Mar 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Sobre las mis últimas experiencias karlilleras madrileñas: el frente está esquilmado. Desgaste de gomas para tan sólo algunos k20 y cuatro k12 sin bolsita. Tuve mucha suerte en una sucursal encontrando 30 k20 del mundial, por si el valor numismático que puedan tener cotiza bien antes de que me muera. Eso sí, en todas las sucursales me ofrecían encargarme las nuevas k30, de lo que deduzco que ésta vez el BdE sólo las sirve bajo pedido y así se asegura de que no queda stock en las sucursales por si hay que subir el precio ¡malditos, aprenden!
> :cook:




Bua, pero es que Madrid es tan grande...ahí sí que os podéis desesperar con la cantidad de sucursales que hay. Yo en Zaragoza, al principio encontré unas cuantas. Pero ahora ya parece que cada vez quedan menos sorpresas


----------



## karlilatúnya (23 Mar 2012)

Al paso que vamos algún día podremos hacernos un ataud de plata.yo de momento creo que me daría para enterrar el gato,eso si apretandolo un poco...


----------



## musu19 (23 Mar 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Al paso que vamos algún día podremos hacernos un ataud de plata.yo de momento creo que me daría para enterrar el gato,eso si apretandolo un poco...



Calculalo en balas de plata para matar Vampiros!!


----------



## karlilatúnya (23 Mar 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Calculalo en balas de plata para matar Vampiros!!



Quita,quita,terminariamos con la especie.jajajajaja


----------



## onzaverde (27 Mar 2012)

bueno , queria preguntar como esta ahora mismo el tema en el BDE ??? se puede encontrar algo de plata?? k12 me imagino que nada verdad?? pero y k20 cabria alguna posibilidad?? o solamente te ofrecen ya directamente k30 ... vosotros habeis cogido algun k30 aunque sea por nostalgia??? todos tienen la misma plata verdad???


----------



## musu19 (27 Mar 2012)

k30 son fijas y manos llenas... las de k20 tambien caeran algunas o se las pides... k12 son de suerte... lo mejor es ir pasando de vex en cuando por BdE


----------



## onzaverde (27 Mar 2012)

bueno mañana creo que lo voy a intentar ..a ver que consigo .. otra cosa en el BDE se pueden conseguir carteras oficiales de euros ???


----------



## onzaverde (28 Mar 2012)

dos k30 y 4 k20 dos de cada edicion ... y tenian todas las k quisieras .. las de 12 me dijo el cajero k si entran algunas como no se las pidan en el mismo dia automaticamente las mandan pa madrid .


----------



## karlilatúnya (28 Mar 2012)

onzaverde dijo:


> dos k30 y 4 k20 dos de cada edicion ... y tenian todas las k quisieras .. las de 12 me dijo el cajero k si entran algunas como no se las pidan en el mismo dia automaticamente las mandan pa madrid .



No son listos ni nada;las funden y nuevas k30::abajo:


----------



## aet_78 (29 Mar 2012)

Esta mañana he conseguido 8 K12 sin funda con posibilidad de otras 7 K12. Se que el tema se ha tratado miles de veces pero al final no saco nada en claro....
Como conservarlas, mejor dejarlas pasar porque se estropean...
Un saludo a todos


----------



## malibux (29 Mar 2012)

aet_78 dijo:


> Esta mañana he conseguido 8 K12 sin funda con posibilidad de otras 7 K12. Se que el tema se ha tratado miles de veces pero al final no saco nada en claro....
> Como conservarlas, mejor dejarlas pasar porque se estropean...
> Un saludo a todos



Lo mejor son las cápsulas que venden en las tiendas de monedas. Yo lo que hice fue sacarlas de las bolsita de plástico donde te vienen, las limpias un poco con un paño bien limpio (de los de limpiar gafas, pero mira que no tengan grasilla ni nada : y ya pa dentro de la cápsula. 

También hay unos cartones con un plástico herméticos que también son buenos para guardarlas y algo más baratos también.


----------



## karlilatúnya (29 Mar 2012)

malibux dijo:


> Lo mejor son las cápsulas que venden en las tiendas de monedas. Yo lo que hice fue sacarlas de las bolsita de plástico donde te vienen, las limpias un poco con un paño bien limpio (de los de limpiar gafas, pero mira que no tengan grasilla ni nada : y ya pa dentro de la cápsula.
> 
> También hay unos cartones con un plástico herméticos que también son buenos para guardarlas y algo más baratos también.



Yo las guardo tal cual,total la plata cuanto más negra mejor.)


----------



## aet_78 (29 Mar 2012)

Entiendo entonces que aún así, interesa también las que no tienen la bolsa original.


----------



## fff (29 Mar 2012)

Puntualizaciones, que quizás no son tan obvias, pero vaya...

Si quereis coleccionar monedas de plata, que sepais que la plata ennegrece con el tiempo ... vulgarmente, se ensucia. Comprendo que un kookaburra del 96 querais limpiarlo para que quede impecable. Y un eagle del 2000... pero un K12 o K20, si los vais a coleccioanr ok, pero seguramente si los comprais a mansalva no los vais a coleccionar sino a guardar para invertir: en ese caso.. que más da? el dia que los vendais los vendereis a peso y poco importará su estado... sí, su peso.
Ahora imaginad que teneis unos 5 marcos nazis, por darle curiosidad al tema, que están asquerosos... bueno, la moneda histórica no se limpia. Agua y jabón a lo sumo. cualquier otra cosa resta valor, encanto y compradores (A mi incluido)


----------



## flgenciovelazquezmora (29 Mar 2012)

Se puede envasar en bolsas de plastico para que no se ennegrezca (una por una)


----------



## malibux (29 Mar 2012)

fff dijo:


> Puntualizaciones, que quizás no son tan obvias, pero vaya...
> 
> Si quereis coleccionar monedas de plata, que sepais que la plata ennegrece con el tiempo ... vulgarmente, se ensucia. Comprendo que un kookaburra del 96 querais limpiarlo para que quede impecable. Y un eagle del 2000... pero un K12 o K20, si los vais a coleccioanr ok, pero seguramente si los comprais a mansalva no los vais a coleccionar sino a guardar para invertir: en ese caso.. que más da? el dia que los vendais los vendereis a peso y poco importará su estado... sí, su peso.
> Ahora imaginad que teneis unos 5 marcos nazis, por darle curiosidad al tema, que están asquerosos... bueno, la moneda histórica no se limpia. Agua y jabón a lo sumo. cualquier otra cosa resta valor, encanto y compradores (A mi incluido)



Puede que guardar los k12 en cápsulas sea un gasto innecesario, pero qué quieres que te diga, las pocas que me han dado que están en peor estado (algo oxidadas, con alguna mota negra o así), hubiera preferido que estuvieran como nuevas. 

Así que intento que envejezcan lo mejor posible; además si en el futuro tengo que venderlas en lotes con la colección completa, creo que en ese caso el comprador sí que agradecería verlas todas bien conservadas o con la fina película que dicen que sale a las monedas de plata con el paso del tiempo.


----------



## filibustero (29 Mar 2012)

malibux dijo:


> Puede que guardar los k12 en cápsulas sea un gasto innecesario, pero qué quieres que te diga, las pocas que me han dado que están en peor estado (algo oxidadas, con alguna mota negra o así), hubiera preferido que estuvieran como nuevas.
> 
> Así que intento que envejezcan lo mejor posible; además si en el futuro tengo que venderlas en lotes con la colección completa, creo que en ese caso el comprador sí que agradecería verlas todas bien conservadas o con la fina película que dicen que sale a las monedas de plata con el paso del tiempo.



A una mala las llevas al BDE y te las cambian por papeles de colores¿NO?..-:vomito:


----------



## malibux (30 Mar 2012)

filibustero dijo:


> A una mala las llevas al BDE y te las cambian por papeles de colores¿NO?..-:vomito:



Claro, es que ese es el chollo de esta "inversión". Tal como están las cosas, mejor tener algo (aunque sea una birria) en valor seguro que dinero, que al final lo vas a acabar gastando.


----------



## Ulisses (30 Mar 2012)

Dondinero dijo:


> dales un poco de pulimento liquido, de los que contienen siliconas y quedan de maravilla.




Puf, menos mal que no hay numismáticos de guardia en el foro. Porque le iban a saltar a usted a la yugular.


----------



## electric0 (30 Mar 2012)

Ya estamos como siempre mezclando churras con merinas,....

Una cosa es guardar monedas en plan numismatico, que como la logica obliga, se deberia hacerse en las mejores condiciones posibles y conocidas, con el fin de no se`pierda en lo posible, ni un apice del brillo original,..... claro si lo deseado es que nuestros descendientes las hereden y se les vayan revalorizando..... (para este fin tengo unas pocas, 3 de cada, desde el año 94)

Y otra cosa distinta es guardarlas como reserva de valor, para cuando sean necesarias, y se puedan vender,.... digamos al peso,,,, para lo cual con que resulten reconocibles e identificables con facilidad sobra, por lo que mi grueso de piezas, simplemente estan "resguardadas" de la forma mas barata posible ¿como? como siempre se ha hecho,... un folio, de 50 en 50, enrrolladas y pegado el canuto con fixo,.... ¿para que mas? ya se que dentro de algunos años estaran algo negras,.... ¿pero, realmente le importara al futuro fundidor la negrura? ¿o mas bien el peso? ,.... con la certeza de que el "agujero" que las contiene esta seco y oscuro, duraran lo suficiente y en un estado decente para el momento de su siguiente conversion en otra cosa, sean neopesetas, mortadelos, latunes, polvora, semillas, o lo que pudiere necesitar...

Un saludo.


----------



## musu19 (30 Mar 2012)

pero tambien puedes tener el otro lado.... que todo pase y que no pase nada... que las tengas guardadas en capsulas, en perfecto estado (o el mejor posible_) y que cuando tus herederos den cuenta de tus ahorros, pues puedan sacarle tambien un buen valor añadido numismaticamente hablando ¿no?


----------



## takipa (30 Mar 2012)

¿Que opináis de guardarlas envasadas al vacío, como las legumbres, embutidos, etc?
¿Las sacáis de su funda de plástico original o las hacéis el vacío con ella?
Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 Mar 2012)

takipa dijo:


> ¿Que opináis de guardarlas envasadas al vacío, como las legumbres, embutidos, etc?
> ¿Las sacáis de su funda de plástico original o las hacéis el vacío con ella?
> Gracias por las respuestas



Yo compré hace muchos años un PAMPAMSIL que envasa al vacío todo. 

Lástima que ahora ya no lo venden en "La Tienda en Casa". 

Mode ironic off: 

Mira, en el plástico con el tiempo se deterioran, así que lo mejor es guardarlas en un tubo o en cartones, porque gastarse en cápsulas para lo que son no vale la pena.


----------



## karlilatúnya (30 Mar 2012)

A mi me da no se qué quitarles el envoltorio,¡es que me gusta casi más, que la misma moneda!


----------



## seerkan (31 Mar 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...0-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-ii.html


----------



## gurrumino (31 Mar 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> A mi me da no se qué quitarles el envoltorio,¡es que me gusta casi más, que la misma moneda!



Oye, a mi los plastiquillos no me gustan , te ofrezco 2 plastiquillos X 1 k12 

Y bueno , eso del valor numismatico que puedan adquirir, ¿ alguien sabe el total de minolles de carlillos que han sacado ?.


----------



## karlilatúnya (31 Mar 2012)

gurrumino dijo:


> Oye, a mi los plastiquillos no me gustan , te ofrezco 2 plastiquillos X 1 k12
> 
> Y bueno , eso del valor numismatico que puedan adquirir, ¿ alguien sabe el total de minolles de carlillos que han sacado ?.



Moneda que me entra a mí,moneda que guardo.Pero hay que decirlo:feas con cojo.es.:XX:


----------



## musu19 (31 Mar 2012)

Sus tiradas son:
2002 Presidencia Española -segundo semestre- de la Unión Europea 1.608.400
2003 XXV Aniversario de la Constitución Española de 1978 1.468.800
2004 Enlace Matrimonial de Su Alteza Real El Príncipe de Asturias 2.505.700
2004 V Centenario de la muerte de la reina Isabel I de Castilla 1.496.100
2005 IV Centenario de la publicación de la 1º parte de “El Quijote” 1.880.900
2006 V Centenario de la muerte de Cristóbal Colón 1.379.600
2007 50 aniversario del Tratado de Roma 1.002.500
2008 Año Internacional del Planeta Tierra 938.300
2009 X aniversario del Euro 875.800
2010 Presidencia de la Unión Europea 2.000.000


----------



## hablando_en_plata (1 Abr 2012)

15.156.100 monedas !!!
252.349,065 Kilos de Ag.

Cuantos habrán sido refundidos para la siguente edición ?
Cuantos quedan en el BdE?
Cuantos en las cajas y bancos?


----------



## electric0 (1 Abr 2012)

En el mismo formato de peso, diametro y calidad (anteriores y posteriores) (no se las cantidades)

1994 Madrid Asamblea del FMI-BM (2000 pts)
1995 Presidencia del Consejo U.E. (2000 pts)
1996 La Maja vestida (2000 pts)
1997 El Quijote y Sancho (2000 pts)
1998 Felipe II (2000 pts)
1999 Xacobeo 1999 (2000 pts)
2000 V Centenario Carlos V (2000 pts)
2001 Ultima emision de la peseta (2000 pts)

2002 Presidencia Española -segundo semestre- de la Unión Europea 1.608.400
2003 XXV Aniversario de la Constitución Española de 1978 1.468.800
2004 Enlace Matrimonial de Su Alteza Real El Príncipe de Asturias 2.505.700
2004 V Centenario de la muerte de la reina Isabel I de Castilla 1.496.100
2005 IV Centenario de la publicación de la 1º parte de “El Quijote” 1.880.900
2006 V Centenario de la muerte de Cristóbal Colón 1.379.600
2007 50 aniversario del Tratado de Roma 1.002.500
2008 Año Internacional del Planeta Tierra 938.300
2009 X aniversario del Euro 875.800
2010 Presidencia de la Unión Europea 2.000.000

2010 Mundiales de futbol (20€)
2011 Clara Campoamor (20€)

2012 Decimo aniversario del euro 2002-2012 (30€)

-----------------

Sorprende como del 2010 al 2012, se pasa de 12€ a 30€ (mas del doble) pasando previamente por 20€,.,.... el pensamiento logico a priori, siendo la cantidad de plata y la ley la misma, es que la moneda fiat vale hoy menos de la mitad que hace dos años,..... interesante punto para la reflexion ¿donde fue a parar todo el dinero creado/inyectado en la banca?.

Otro punto de reflexion,.... si todas las monedas fiat del mundo caen a la vez (las principales, euro, dolar, yen, yuan,....) ¿que ocurre realmente? ¿sale beneficiada la plata de esta situacion? ,.... y si realmente la plata sube de valor en comparacion con las monedas fiat.... ¿podriamos considerarla como moneda universal? (junto con el oro claro)

Sano ejercico mental, al menos mejor que ver a la Belen esteban, el furgol y otras hierbas por TV....

--------------------------------------




hablando_en_plata dijo:


> 15.156.100 monedas !!!
> 252.349,065 Kilos de Ag.
> 
> Cuantos habrán sido refundidos para la siguente edición ?
> ...



A la primera pregunta .---- nadie lo sabe --- (y los que lo saben no te lo diran, llevan en ello su robo/beneficio)

A la segunda, oficialmente ninguno, y los que existan seran para desmonetizar y refundir de nuevo, asi que son inaccesibles para pobres mortales como el que suscribe. (salvo gracia y favor del cajero de turno)

A la tercera, nadie puede ver "el fondo de caja" de todas las cajas fuertes de el pais, con seguridad y en sucursales remotas apareceran hasta dentro de una decada, eso si, en cantidades ridiculas.

--------------

Una moneda de 12€ recogida por el BdE, desmonetizada y "remonetizada" de nuevo en 30€, supone como poco despues de manipulacion y tal, otros 12€ de beneficio, lo que seria un "retorno de inversion" del 100% o superior,...... despues de esto ¿todavia hay alguien que crea que las va a pedir al BdE y se las van a suministrar "a sacos"? ,......., los reyes magos son los padres, el ratoncito perez tambien y el hombre del saco no existe,,,,........ ¡¡panfilos!! en pleno siglo diecinue........... perdon VEINTIUNO, ..


----------



## Desmodromico (4 Abr 2012)

davitin dijo:


> Yo la verdad, de la peña que dice que se lleva las de 12 euros de 50 en 50 en la sucursal de su barrio no me creo una mierda, aqui hay mucho fantasma.
> 
> Monedas de 12 no quedan en ningun sitio.



Hoy consegui 43. Están en el maletero del coche deseosas de llegar a su nuevo hogar :: Mañana seguire rastreando...


----------



## karlilatúnya (4 Abr 2012)

Desmodromico dijo:


> Hoy consegui 43. Están en el maletero del coche deseosas de llegar a su nuevo hogar :: Mañana seguire rastreando...



¿No tienes miedo de que te traten de fantasma? jajajajajaja
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Desmodromico (5 Abr 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> ¿No tienes miedo de que te traten de fantasma? jajajajajaja
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....:XX::XX::XX:



Uuuyyyy siiii....tengo el esfínter temblando miresuted ))))


----------



## karlilatúnya (5 Abr 2012)

Desmodromico dijo:


> Uuuyyyy siiii....tengo el esfínter temblando miresuted ))))



En uno de los últimos bancos que fuí, me pasó una anéctota, que no puedo dejar de contaros porque me dió mucho que pensar.Entré en el banco x en el pueblo x y pedí k12,me preguntó que cuántos quería y yo a su vez le pregunté que cuántos tenía.Me respondió que muchos y yo le dije que me los quedaba todos,me costó mucho convencerlo para que me diese la mitad de los que tenía.No había manera de bajarlo de la burra;tenía que quedarse para su clientela,cuando había de las primeras que salieron "ristras enteras"
para reir o para llorar.De ésto pasó más de un més y estoy pensando en volver a ver si me reconoce...
Quizas es mejor mandar un amigo jajajaja...


----------



## ChosLive (6 Abr 2012)

Hola:

¿Pero aún siguen vendiendo K12 en algún banco?¿Y por cuanto los venden por 12€?


----------



## karlilatúnya (6 Abr 2012)

ChosLive dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Pero aún siguen vendiendo K12 en algún banco?¿Y por cuanto los venden por 12€?



No los venden,los cambian.Igual que si vas a cambiar 10 € en monedas de €.
Lo que pasa es que te encuentras con situaciones surrealistas por un tubo.:
un saludo.


----------



## opilano (6 Abr 2012)

ChosLive dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Pero aún siguen vendiendo K12 en algún banco?¿Y por cuanto los venden por 12€?



A montones. Acercate a cualquier banco y te los llevaras por carretillas. Y no corras, que hay para todos


----------



## ChosLive (6 Abr 2012)

opilano dijo:


> A montones. Acercate a cualquier banco y te los llevaras por carretillas. Y no corras, que hay para todos



Vale vale! Pillo el sarcasmo. Lo comentaba porque me había sorprendido que gente del foro aseguraba haber conseguido decenas de ellas.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Gabriel78 (6 Abr 2012)

ChosLive dijo:


> Vale vale! Pillo el sarcasmo. Lo comentaba porque me había sorprendido que gente del foro aseguraba haber conseguido decenas de ellas.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.



Aun se encuentran algunos, pero son devoluciones de gente que necesita efectivo, por lo que nunca son muchos, y ademas lo mismo están en su funda de plástico, en perfecto estado, como sin ellas o rayadas y llenas de guano


----------



## karlilatúnya (6 Abr 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> Aun se encuentran algunos, pero son devoluciones de gente que necesita efectivo, por lo que nunca son muchos, y ademas lo mismo están en su funda de plástico, en perfecto estado, como sin ellas o rayadas y llenas de guano



Te doy la razón en todo y además, añado que en alguna sucursal(pocas)tienen casi el kg de monedas.¿por qué?no lo se, pero han envegecido allí.
Quizas antes pasaban de darles puerta y ahora con la crisis prefieren largarlas ...
pd. Lo se porque me ha pasado.
por cierto, si hay alguien interesado de ibiza, que me mande un privado y le digo donde puede encontrar,que yo ya paso de guardar más.
Un saludo.


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Abr 2012)

Me da a mí que entre los foreros karlilleros se cumple la ley de pareto.


----------



## Desmodromico (10 Abr 2012)

Hoy conseguí 5 K12. Mejor que nada.....


----------



## karlilatúnya (10 Abr 2012)

Desmodromico dijo:


> Hoy conseguí 5 K12. Mejor que nada.....



Caaaaaalla que oficialmente ya no hayyyyyyy:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Desmodromico (11 Abr 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Caaaaaalla que oficialmente ya no hayyyyyyy:XX::XX::XX:



Jajajja...pues tengo un severo trastorno de alucinaciones kadoceisticas....porque yo aún encuentro estos pequeños tesoros ::


----------



## Gusta-12 (11 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes. Dispongo de 200 monedas de 12 euros de plata (de todas las series, 2002 al 2010), entiendo que el valor en plata es de aproximadamente 15 euros y subiendo. Por si a alguien le interesa, las vendo en 13 euros cada una mas gastos de envio. Interesados pueden contactarme en el email gustavosedo@hotmail.es


----------



## Desmodromico (11 Abr 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Caaaaaalla que oficialmente ya no hayyyyyyy:XX::XX::XX:



Hoy consegui 20 k12,....aqui en Canarias aún se encuentran pequeños tesoros


----------



## karlilatúnya (11 Abr 2012)

Desmodromico dijo:


> Hoy consegui 20 k12,....aqui en Canarias aún se encuentran pequeños tesoros



Guardalos bién,(y algún latún) que algún día pueden salvarte de pasar hambre.Y no se lo digas a nadie.Acuerdate que el que hoy es amigo mañana puede ser un contrario...y el hambre es muy jodida.


----------



## electric0 (11 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Dispongo de 200 monedas de 12 euros de plata (de todas las series, 2002 al 2010), entiendo que el valor en plata es de aproximadamente 15 euros y subiendo. Por si a alguien le interesa, las vendo en 13 euros cada una mas gastos de envio. Interesados pueden contactarme en el email gustavosedo@hotmail.es



Pues estaba yo interesado en comprar, pero claro..... a vacilas como Ud. no....

¿Se ha pensado que es Ud. un listorro verdad? Mire Ud. aqui algunos tenemos mas de 2000 piezas y llevamos años cargando, sabemos donde, cuando, porque y muchas cosas mas sobre la plata, y ahora mismo no llega a los 13€ por pieza la plata contenida,..... incluso sabemos hasta donde venderla al peso, sin preguntas y en efectivo (por papelines de colores de esos que Ud. adora)

A estas alturas llega el tio y dice que estan a 15 y como favor nos las deja a 13, y todo eso con 11 mensajes.....

Ud. que se ha fumao????, pase el telefono del camello ¿no? que de esa mier.da tan buena todos queremos....


----------



## Gustavo34 (11 Abr 2012)

Si a alguien le interesa comprar de estas monedas, tengo 200 de 12 euros de todas las ediciones sin circular, y estoy pensando en deshacerme de ellas. No deseo hacerme rico con estas monedas, pero me gustaria sacarles algunpequeño eneficio, aunque mas no sea por las idas y venidas que me tire en los bancos para ir a buscarlas durante tantos años. Si alguien esta interesado, que me responda este mensaje y arreglamos


----------



## Gustavo34 (11 Abr 2012)

Hola, si a alguien le interesa comprar de estas monedas, tengo 200 de 12 euros de todas las ediciones sin circular, y estoy pensando en deshacerme de ellas. No deseo hacerme rico con estas monedas, pero me gustaria sacarles algunpequeño eneficio, aunque mas no sea por las idas y venidas que me tire en los bancos para ir a buscarlas durante tantos años. Si alguien esta interesado, que me responda este mensaje y arreglamos


----------



## ChosLive (11 Abr 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Pues estaba yo interesado en comprar, pero claro..... a vacilas como Ud. no....
> 
> ¿Se ha pensado que es Ud. un listorro verdad? Mire Ud. aqui algunos tenemos mas de 2000 piezas y llevamos años cargando, sabemos donde, cuando, porque y muchas cosas mas sobre la plata, y ahora mismo no llega a los 13€ por pieza la plata contenida,..... incluso sabemos hasta donde venderla al peso, sin preguntas y en efectivo (por papelines de colores de esos que Ud. adora)
> 
> ...



Impresionante respuesta! Un thanks!

Una pregunta, ¿Donde las venderían ustedes al peso? Estoy empezando en el mundo del Karlillo y ya voy aumentando el numero de piezas, no está de mas saber donde cambiarlas por papel en un momento determinado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gustavo34 (11 Abr 2012)

perdon, parece que hice io y quedo duplicado el mensaje, espero no lo tomen como spam porque no lo es


----------



## karlilatúnya (11 Abr 2012)

ChosLive dijo:


> Impresionante respuesta! Un thanks!
> 
> Una pregunta, ¿Donde las venderían ustedes al peso? Estoy empezando en el mundo del Karlillo y ya voy aumentando el numero de piezas, no está de mas saber donde cambiarlas por papel en un momento determinado.
> 
> Un saludo.



Las mías espero no cambiarlas nunca por papeles.
Si acaso por medicinas,aceite,chorizo,arroz,atún,azúcar.
Si, esas cosas que algún día, no te daran a cambio de papeles, pero si, quizas, a cambio de plata.
Espero por lo tanto que no las tenga que cambiar NUNCA.
un saludo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (12 Abr 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Pues estaba yo interesado en comprar, pero claro..... a vacilas como Ud. no....
> 
> ¿Se ha pensado que es Ud. un listorro verdad? Mire Ud. aqui algunos tenemos mas de 2000 piezas y llevamos años cargando, sabemos donde, cuando, porque y muchas cosas mas sobre la plata, y ahora mismo no llega a los 13€ por pieza la plata contenida,..... incluso sabemos hasta donde venderla al peso, sin preguntas y en efectivo (por papelines de colores de esos que Ud. adora)
> 
> ...



Pues pásese por el hilo de la mierdaplata a ver si los encuentra más baratos. Otra cosa es que se fíe o no de un desconocido (pompero).


----------



## f5inet (12 Abr 2012)

estoy interesado en comprar 13 karlillos (monedas de plata de 12€) para usarlas como unas 'arras' para una boda. me interesa la serie 2000-2012, una de cada año.

¿algun forero tendria a bien vendermelas?


----------



## lolillo82 (12 Abr 2012)

perdón por la pregunta que seguro que esta respondida muchas veces pero:

¿cual es la pagina web del "compraventa" ese que compra las monedas de plata?

¿Cual es su valor en plata actual?

Gracias


----------



## gurrumino (12 Abr 2012)

Si especificas quien es "ese" igual te lo dicen .


----------



## lolillo82 (12 Abr 2012)

jeje siento ser tan concreto 

Es la pagina web de un comporaventa que ya salio alguna vez en el foro, creo que es de madrid y compra los carlillos y tiene en su web el precio que paga por ellos.

Siento no poder dar mas datos.

Saludos


----------



## gurrumino (12 Abr 2012)

Lista de precios , se me ocurria este , pero no es de madrid.


----------



## electric0 (12 Abr 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues pásese por el hilo de la mierdaplata a ver si los encuentra más baratos. Otra cosa es que se fíe o no de un desconocido (pompero).



Vamos a ver..... me parece fantastico que los venda, es mas, he comprado a algunos foreros que pueden dar fe (si les apetece claro), pero que me vacile a estas alturas no lo soporto....

Todo esto me suena a aquello de ---vendo piso, vale 50 millones, pero por ser tu te lo dejo solo en 45 ---,,,,,... vaciles los justos, "el pisito" vale lo que yo pague por el, no lo que tu digas que vale, porque el dinero lo tengo yo, y es lo que hay, si no pago mas, es lo que vale, y si no me lo vendes ya sabes ::::::::
....... pues con la plata lo mismo ¿que vale que? vale lo que le pagen, en estos momentos sobre 13€ (a peso plata, precio oficial), ya con esa referencia que cada uno haga lo que quiera y suba o baje segun creencias, prespectivas y religiones.

Y que conste que el precio me parece justo, muy justo y proporcionado, incluso tirando a barato (al menos en estos momentos, en un futuro ya veremos), pero el vacile a la hora de vender me parece de un ""porqueyolovalguismo"" ""teperdonolavida"" ""tehagounfavor"" mas alla de la nausea y muy cercano al vomito.


----------



## lolillo82 (13 Abr 2012)

gurrumino dijo:


> Lista de precios , se me ocurria este , pero no es de madrid.



Pues va a resultar que era ese el link que buscaba, y no es de madrid, no.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Abr 2012)

f5inet dijo:


> estoy interesado en comprar 13 karlillos (monedas de plata de 12€) para usarlas como unas 'arras' para una boda. me interesa la serie 2000-2012, una de cada año.
> 
> ¿algun forero tendria a bien vendermelas?



jaaaaaajajaja!!! 

Y para monedas de arras tienen que ser series especiales???? :XX:


----------



## musu19 (14 Abr 2012)

f5inet dijo:


> estoy interesado en comprar 13 karlillos (monedas de plata de 12€) para usarlas como unas 'arras' para una boda. me interesa la serie 2000-2012, una de cada año.
> 
> ¿algun forero tendria a bien vendermelas?



Partiendo de la base de que monedas de 12euros, solo hay 10 (del 2002 -2010 con doble edición en 2004) va ser difícil que te vendan una de cada año, eso si puedes sumar 2 de 20leuros y una de 30leuros en total 190leuros faciales en arras!


----------



## apeche2000 (15 Abr 2012)

¿Esta decayendo el interes por los pakillos?


----------



## karlilatúnya (15 Abr 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> ¿Esta decayendo el interes por los pakillos?



Habiendo karlillos sí.


----------



## Rexter (15 Abr 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> ¿Esta decayendo el interes por los pakillos?



Hombre, es preferible los karlillos por su mayor contenido en plata ya que las de Franco no tienen más que 800 milésimas. Pero si encuentro una oferta buena en paquillos si que me los compro.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (15 Abr 2012)

Estos datos fueron puestos por musu19 y electric0, aprovecho para añadir las cantidades de las monedas emitidas entre 1994 y 2001.

1994 Madrid Asamblea del FMI-BM (2000 pts) 8.670.250
1995 Presidencia del Consejo U.E. (2000 pts) 6.151.000
1996 La Maja vestida (2000 pts) 3.781.150
1997 El Quijote y Sancho (2000 pts) 2.587.750
1998 Felipe II (2000 pts) 2.324.000
1999 Xacobeo 1999 (2000 pts) 2.043.800
2000 V Centenario Carlos V (2000 pts) 1.565.400
2001 Ultima emision de la peseta (2000 pts) 1.942.835

2002 Presidencia Española -segundo semestre- de la Unión Europea 1.608.400
2003 XXV Aniversario de la Constitución Española de 1978 1.468.800
2004 Enlace Matrimonial de Su Alteza Real El Príncipe de Asturias 2.505.700
2004 V Centenario de la muerte de la reina Isabel I de Castilla 1.496.100
2005 IV Centenario de la publicación de la 1º parte de “El Quijote” 1.880.900
2006 V Centenario de la muerte de Cristóbal Colón 1.379.600
2007 50 aniversario del Tratado de Roma 1.002.500
2008 Año Internacional del Planeta Tierra 938.300
2009 X aniversario del Euro 875.800
2010 Presidencia de la Unión Europea 2.000.000

2010 Mundiales de futbol (20€)
2011 Clara Campoamor (20€)

2012 Decimo aniversario del euro 2002-2012 (30€)

En total nos salen 44.222.285 moneditas.
Si nos volvemos optimistas y nos creemos que en las emisiones del 2010 y 2011 (que fea es la cabr...na) han fabricado 2millones mas de cada una nos salen 48.222.285, vamos un poco mas de una moneda de plata por ciudadano (algo mas de media onza). Todo esto contando que no hayan refundido ninguna, cosa difícil de creer.

Total en toneladas siendo optimistas 802,9Tn de plata .999

Llama mucho la atención las tiradas de las dos primeras emisiones, que fueron mas o menos la misma cantidad que del año 2002 al 2010. ¿Se volvieron locos o no sabían lo que tenían entre las manos?


----------



## karlilatúnya (15 Abr 2012)

Podrían hacer de 500 € en oro, (parecidas a las de 25 pesetas de alfonso XII).
¿Alguien sabe si piensan hacer alguna?


----------



## ToroSentado (16 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias,

A ver si alguien me puede recomendar. Estoy trabajando en una entidad bancaria, y en la oficina donde estoy actualmente (me han cambiado recientemente) tienen (aun) unas cuantas monedas de 12 euros (version del 2009).

Me recomendais que me las queda pa'mi??


----------



## fff (16 Abr 2012)

Si no sabes que hacer con ellas, para que las quieres? ienso:


----------



## karlilatúnya (16 Abr 2012)

ToroSentado dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> A ver si alguien me puede recomendar. Estoy trabajando en una entidad bancaria, y en la oficina donde estoy actualmente (me han cambiado recientemente) tienen (aun) unas cuantas monedas de 12 euros (version del 2009).
> 
> Me recomendais que me las queda pa'mi??



Claro que sí,a la vez de tener 12 €,tendrás también unos gramitos de plata.Haz la prueba:en un lado pon un billete de 10 € y una moneda de 2 €,y en el otro la moneda de plata de 12 €.¿qué vale doblemente?
¿el valor facial impreso en papel o en plata? y además,tienes una posición privilegiada para conseguir más, llamando, a otras sucursales, para que te manden las que tengan.
pd.no te conformes con pocas, ¡que vienen gordas!


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 Abr 2012)

ToroSentado dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> A ver si alguien me puede recomendar. Estoy trabajando en una entidad bancaria, y en la oficina donde estoy actualmente (me han cambiado recientemente) tienen (aun) unas cuantas monedas de 12 euros (version del 2009).
> 
> Me recomendais que me las queda pa'mi??



Un tio que trabaja en un banco preguntando sobre dinero en un foro... :XX: ¿aún hay gente que guarda dinero en el banco? ienso:


----------



## electric0 (16 Abr 2012)

cegador dijo:


> Un tio que trabaja en un banco preguntando sobre dinero en un foro... :XX: ¿aún hay gente que guarda dinero en el banco? ienso:



Siiii, mucha, creen que el el banco es donde esta mas seguro su dinero, ademas creen que pueden ir cuando quieran y pedir esos 15.000€ que llevan ahorrando 5 años o mas,.....

Obligacion de los cajeros es disuadirlos con aquello de "eso es muy peligroso, ir con xmil euros en el bolsillo es peligrosisimo, tenga un talon que es lo mismo".....

Veras cuando llegue el corralito,.... las colas en los bancos van a dar la vuelta a la manzana, y las hostias a los cajeros y directores de banco seran antologicas,..... ese dia cojere la camara de fotos y tendre el mejor reportaje que pudiera hacer en mi vida.

Un saludo.


----------



## lolillo82 (18 Abr 2012)

Está muy muerto este hilo.

Una pregunta: 

¿seguiis llendo por las sucursales bancarias buscando karlillos o ya lo dais por imposible? 

Aún tienen que quedar muchas monedas por ahí perdidas, de hecho yo tengo unas 5 o 6 localizadas, lo que me quedan un poco a desmano.

Saludos


----------



## karlilatúnya (18 Abr 2012)

lolillo82 dijo:


> Está muy muerto este hilo.
> 
> Una pregunta:
> 
> ...



Yo es que ya estoy sin liquidez,y además que mi mujer ya me empieza ha mirar mal.Eso sí,después del verano pienso atacar otra vez alguna sucursal,así disimuladamente y sin decir nada a nadie.


----------



## Moncho (18 Abr 2012)

Estais con las de 20 euros tambien?


----------



## lolillo82 (18 Abr 2012)

Bueno, pues ya he finalizado mi cupo de monedas de 12 euros por lo de ahora. Si acaso redondear las que tengo pero nada más, creo que son suficientes para ir cambiando por latunes cuando llegue lo chungo 

Yo por ahora de 20 euros no tengo ninguna.


----------



## Mazaldeck (18 Abr 2012)

Estando como está el panorama mundial ¿la plata no está demasiado barata?


----------



## karlilatúnya (18 Abr 2012)

Moncho dijo:


> Estais con las de 20 euros tambien?



Yo tengo más de 20 que de 12,porque pienso que cuándo la mayoría diga a "comprarlas"ya estarán todas "vendidas" y viéndo que de 12 no encontraba todas las que quería pues diversifiqué.Cuando ya no pensaba encontrar más de 12,este invierno, he conseguido unas cuántas más.las que no veo mucho futuro son las de 30.¿y vosotros?al final estoy sin moverme,ahorrando,al acecho y ya veremos.


----------



## Desmodromico (18 Abr 2012)

lolillo82 dijo:


> Está muy muerto este hilo.
> 
> Una pregunta:
> 
> ...



Hoy consegui 4, mejor que nada.
Y la buena noticia es que me acaba de llamar el cajero de una oficina a la que fui hace unos dias y me ha dicho que me ha conseguido unas cuantas, sobre las 50. Mañana ire por ahi a ver que hay. 
Moraleja: si se busca, aún se consigue algo. No grandes cantidades pero bueno, lo suficiente para darse una alegria.


----------



## Gusta-12 (19 Abr 2012)

Pues tengo un amiguete en un banco de un pueblo donde sigo comprando K12, ahora he encargado otras 250 y estoy a la espera de si me las traen o no. Lo que me estoy pensando, es si cuando se acaben en el banco comprarlas a mas de 12 euros en internet, o bien pasarme a los K20 de lleno (que piensan de esto?). 
Lo que me dijo mi amigo, es que la central es quien hace el pedido al BDE, y si la central tiene, entonces las sucursales pueden pedir, pero que primero estan 10 tios que quieren comprar 25 monedas, que yo que pido 250, lo cual me parece logico, ya que de la misma manera yo estare antes que alguien que quiere 2500.
El ultimo pedido que hice, fue de 100 k12 en ese banco, y me dieron de todas las series, incluso algunas sin bolsita y unas pocas manchadas, lo cual parece indicar que son restos de monedas y que el filon se va acabando


----------



## karlilatúnya (19 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Pues tengo un amiguete en un banco de un pueblo donde sigo comprando K12, ahora he encargado otras 250 y estoy a la espera de si me las traen o no. Lo que me estoy pensando, es si cuando se acaben en el banco comprarlas a mas de 12 euros en internet, o bien pasarme a los K20 de lleno (que piensan de esto?).
> Lo que me dijo mi amigo, es que la central es quien hace el pedido al BDE, y si la central tiene, entonces las sucursales pueden pedir, pero que primero estan 10 tios que quieren comprar 25 monedas, que yo que pido 250, lo cual me parece logico, ya que de la misma manera yo estare antes que alguien que quiere 2500.
> El ultimo pedido que hice, fue de 100 k12 en ese banco, y me dieron de todas las series, incluso algunas sin bolsita y unas pocas manchadas, lo cual parece indicar que son restos de monedas y que el filon se va acabando



250 no las tengo, ni las puedo conseguir yo, que ya es decir.
Mira, me voy ha poner en plan Davitin,lo sé,pero sabes lo que te digo:NO TRAGO.A otros perros con esos huesos chaval. :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Gusta-12 (20 Abr 2012)

250 son muchas?, mi coche vale mas.
Sabes?, tienes los humos muuy altos y mucho ego para tener tan poca pasta. La verdad es que despues de poco reflexionar, si no tienes 250 (3mil miseros pavos), es normal que en los bancos no puedas conseguirlas ya que no tienes credibilidad ninguna en los bancos....

... Chaval.


----------



## karlilatúnya (20 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> 250 son muchas?, mi coche vale mas.
> Sabes?, tienes los humos muuy altos y mucho ego para tener tan poca pasta. La verdad es que despues de poco reflexionar, si no tienes 250 (3mil miseros pavos), es normal que en los bancos no puedas conseguirlas ya que no tienes credibilidad ninguna en los bancos....
> 
> ... Chaval.



En ningún momento he dicho que fuera millonario,y para conseguir k12,más que dinero,lo que hay que tener es tiempo y ganas,pero aún así las cantidades que dices tú conseguir, se me hace que no las has visto ni las veras,porque seguramente solo dispones del dinero que te da tu madre para el desayuno de la escuela,niño.La credibilidad hay que ganarsela día a día y en esto,tú,me puedes ayudar bién poco,ala a trollear a otra parte mocoso.


----------



## alienhunter (20 Abr 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> En ningún momento he dicho que fuera millonario,y para conseguir k12,más que dinero,lo que hay que tener es tiempo y ganas,pero aún así las cantidades que dices tú conseguir, se me hace que no las has visto ni las veras,porque seguramente solo dispones del dinero que te da tu madre para el desayuno de la escuela,niño.La credibilidad hay que ganarsela día a día y en esto,tú,me puedes ayudar bién poco,ala a trollear a otra parte mocoso.



Yo no es por salir en defensa del otro forero, pero hace 1 año,(cuando ya los Bancos de España estaban secos) y en las oficinas alrrededor de mi localidad ya escaseaban le dije a mi madre que cuando fuera, en su pueblo, al banco con el más trabajan les preguntara si tenian alguna. El caso es que me llama y me dice que no, pero que pueden pedir las que quiera, yo pense que ni de coña y le dije: "Pues pide 300", pasaron dos semanas, yo ya casi me habia olvidado del asunto cuando me llama mi madre diciendome que ya estan en la oficina, que si pasaria yo por el pueblo en horario de oficina o me las cogia ella.
En un primer momento pense que se habian equivocado y que le habiran traido de 20, pero no, todas de 12€ y todas en su bolsita.


----------



## 123456 (20 Abr 2012)

Hace una semana pase por una oficina del BBVA y el cajero tenia pegadas con celo tres monedas a un lateral de su búnker, le pregunte si eran de 20 y me dijo que eran de 12 sobra decir que me lleve las tres y me fui mas contento que unas castañuelas.
Le pregunte si tendría mas y me dijo que no, que las tenia ahí para no confundirse con unas pocas que tenían de 20euros en la caja fuerte.
Yo creo que por cientos no se consiguen ya, pero de vez en cuando alguna suelta si se puede conseguir con algo de fortuna.


----------



## karlilatúnya (20 Abr 2012)

alienhunter dijo:


> Yo no es por salir en defensa del otro forero, pero hace 1 año,(cuando ya los Bancos de España estaban secos) y en las oficinas alrrededor de mi localidad ya escaseaban le dije a mi madre que cuando fuera, en su pueblo, al banco con el más trabajan les preguntara si tenian alguna. El caso es que me llama y me dice que no, pero que pueden pedir las que quiera, yo pense que ni de coña y le dije: "Pues pide 300", pasaron dos semanas, yo ya casi me habia olvidado del asunto cuando me llama mi madre diciendome que ya estan en la oficina, que si pasaria yo por el pueblo en horario de oficina o me las cogia ella.
> En un primer momento pense que se habian equivocado y que le habiran traido de 20, pero no, todas de 12€ y todas en su bolsita.



Tu lo dices:hace un año


----------



## juanan_rayo (20 Abr 2012)

Me podías aconsejar si es interesante coger monedas de 12 euros plata???las compraría por 13 espero vuestra ayuda gracias


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Abr 2012)

juanan_rayo dijo:


> Me podías aconsejar si es interesante coger monedas de 12 euros plata???las compraría por 13 espero vuestra ayuda gracias



Acerca del tema del precio (para otras consideraciones a tener en cuenta, léete los hilos anteriores):

Sabemos que 1 *onza troy* = 31.103 *gramos*
Una moneda tiene 16,65 gramos de plata pura. Pero como le echan cobre hasta llegar a los 18 gramos de peso total de cada moneda, pues la ley de la plata es de 925 milésimas, es decir, plata de 1ª ley (la que se usa en joyería).

Aquí puedes ver el precio de la plata en onzas y en S.I., en € y en $.

Comparemos:


La moneda de 1oz bullión más barata ahora mismo (*) está en 27.44 *€/oz* --> 27.44*€/oz* / 31.103*g/oz* = 0,8822*€/g*
La plata del k12 te sale a 13*€* / 16.65*g* = 0.78078*€/g*
El spot de la plata ahora mismo está en 775.57*€/kg* / 1000 --> 0.77557*€/g*

Tú decides: cuando el spot está en 0.7756*€/g*, puedes conseguir plata a un precio unitario de 0,8822*€/g* ó de 0,7808*€/g*.

(*) Por tomar un sitio y excluyendo gastos de envío.


----------



## lolillo82 (20 Abr 2012)

Hola:

Ya se dijo en este hilo y puedo confirmar que aun queda por lo menos una sucursal del banco de españa donde hay k12, o había hasta el martes.

El pasado viernes cogí 83 (limite permitido por persona y dia) k12 de 2007 todas ellas y este martes 83 k12 de 2005, el lunes tenían preparadas otras 83 para algún conforero que las tenía encargadas, me lo dijo la cajera.

Saludos


----------



## juanan_rayo (20 Abr 2012)

Es que me las ofrecen a 13 euros y estoy mirando en cojerlas por eso pregunto...otra cosa la fundición de las monedas es ilegal no??? Aconsejarme por favor michas gracias y encantado de leeros gracias


----------



## karlilatúnya (20 Abr 2012)

juanan_rayo dijo:


> Es que me las ofrecen a 13 euros y estoy mirando en cojerlas por eso pregunto...otra cosa la fundición de las monedas es ilegal no??? Aconsejarme por favor michas gracias y encantado de leeros gracias



Si las compras a 13 € estas perdiendo 1 € de valor facial,eso es lo unico seguro en esta operación.Lo demás es especular con la plata y lo que hay que tener muy claro es que la destrucción de moneda está penado con carcel.Si vamos por la ley la plata que contienen es del estado,igual que del estado es el papel de un billete de 10 €,lo nuestro es el valor de ese dinero,no el dinero en si.Ahora bién,cada uno en su casa y dios en la de todos.Por lo tanto sabiendo esto cada uno que actue segun su conciencia.
Es mejor guardar unas cuantas por lo que pueda venir,pero sin pasarse y sin obsesionarse; que será en octubre, y queda todavía mucho sol de verano por pasar. :


----------



## juanan_rayo (20 Abr 2012)

Vale gracias creo que las comprare aun perdiendo un euro perro cobarde no folla jajaa y ya se vera como evoluciona la cosa michas gracias


----------



## fff (20 Abr 2012)

Realmente no estas perdiendo un euro, puesto que la plata que lleva es la que pagas. Perdiste la oportunidad de comprarlas mas baratas, pero solo eso.
Cuando perderas o ganaras será cuando las vendas...


----------



## Chila (20 Abr 2012)

Yo hoy he cazado 5.
3 en bolsita, y dos a su libre albedrío.

Pero vamos, que cuesta mucho encontrarlas.


----------



## Mazaldeck (20 Abr 2012)

lolillo82 dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Ya se dijo en este hilo y puedo confirmar que aun queda por lo menos una sucursal del banco de españa donde hay k12, o había hasta el martes.
> 
> ...



Pero di la sucursal, machote :XX::XX:


----------



## lolillo82 (20 Abr 2012)

cegador dijo:


> Pero di la sucursal, machote :XX::XX:



No se de que te ries.

Que haya algunos que cuenten milongas no significa que todos las contemos. Ya te he escrito que en este mismo hilo se dijo de que sucursal se trataba (no hace muchos posts y en letras bien grandes) por eso se me ocurrió volver a llamarlos a ver si les quedaban.

Hace un mes que los llame por primera vez y estaban secos, debe ser que ahora todas las entidades bancarias se deshicieron de las pocas que les quedaban y se las mandaron a ellos. Te puedo decir a ciencia cierta que esta semana pasada al menos otro comprador (¿forero?) y yo nos hemos hecho con unas cuantas, lo se por que el primer día que llamé, el jueves, el cajero me dijo que ya tenia anotado mi nombre del día anterior, lo cual me hace pensar que me confundió con el otro comprador.

Ese viernes 83 k12 de 2007. 

El <strike>lunes</strike> martes, despues de pensarmelo todo el finde (si seguir comprando o no, ya que algo de liquidez necesitaré hasta que la cosa se ponga chunga y pueda hacer uso de mis reservas de plata) decidí volver a llamar para ver si quedaban, y me atendió una señorita novata, que estaba en el sitio del cajero, que me dijo que no sabía a ciencia cierta si quedaban más, pero que tenía alli en el carro una bolsa con 83, y no sabía si reservadas por alguien.

El caso es que seguramente serían para el forero misterioso, ya que la primera vez me informaron que solo las sacan por la mañana a primera hora de la camara blindada según pedido, por eso hay que llamar el día anterior.

Yo le dije que si les quedaban que me guardasen 83 para el miercoles, y que llamaría a primera hora para confirmar que les quedaban. Y efectivamente, el miercoles por la mañana me hice con otras 83 de 2005.

Ya tengo una cantidad aceptable para mi bolsillo, asi que no tengo en mente seguir comprando.

Solo me dedico a relatar unos hechos, si no quieres creer no creas, es lo que hay.

Saludos


----------



## Gustavo34 (20 Abr 2012)

Claro que aun hay, el caso es que no se las dan a todo el mundo porque hay pocas (y de ahi la gente que dice no encontrarlas). Yo tengo encargadas 250, y no es la primera vez que hago un pedido asi y me las traen. 
Por lo demas, si me creen o no, me la suda, tampoco voy a llenar la bañera de mi casa de monedas para que me crean


----------



## malibux (20 Abr 2012)

Esas cantidades me imagino que se encuentran más por los pueblos...

Yo de todas formas tanta tanta plata no estaría seguro teniéndola en casa, y ahora meterme en cajas fuertes, paso... Pero en un futuro quién sabe.


----------



## Gustavo34 (20 Abr 2012)

Las mias las cuida muy bien mi gatito, que por cierto murio hace 15 años. El problem es la humedad, pero estan bien selladas, jeje


----------



## Chila (21 Abr 2012)

Sin ánimo de tocar las gónadas, lolillo, en ningún post de las últimas 10 páginas has citado ninguna sucursal.


No sé tú, yo me he recorrido media provincia de Barcelona y Girona, y encuentras 2 en una, 3 en otra, 1 en otra...

Vamos, residuales. Y si tienes suerte y conoces al jefe de la oficina, muchas veces los de atención al público ponen el mode "no tenemos de eso".


----------



## Chila (21 Abr 2012)

malibux dijo:


> Lo mejor son las cápsulas que venden en las tiendas de monedas. Yo lo que hice fue sacarlas de las bolsita de plástico donde te vienen, las limpias un poco con un paño bien limpio (de los de limpiar gafas, pero mira que no tengan grasilla ni nada : y ya pa dentro de la cápsula.
> 
> También hay unos cartones con un plástico herméticos que también son buenos para guardarlas y algo más baratos también.




Yo para todo mi monedurrio, uso los cartoncitos.
Salvo las muy buenas, o que estén preciosas que ya puedes tirar a las cápsulas.


----------



## malibux (21 Abr 2012)

Sí, la verdad que los cartones son la opción más rentables. Las próximas que tenga también irán a cartones ,me parece a mi...


----------



## karlilatúnya (21 Abr 2012)

malibux dijo:


> Esas cantidades me imagino que se encuentran más por los pueblos...
> 
> Yo de todas formas tanta tanta plata no estaría seguro teniéndola en casa, y ahora meterme en cajas fuertes, paso... Pero en un futuro quién sabe.



En un futuro agradeceras lo que guardes hoy,tanto en una caja fuerte como en otro sitio,suerte.


----------



## Gusta-12 (24 Abr 2012)

que muerto esta este hilo, es que nadie compra k12 ya?, bajo la plata un pokillo y todo el mundo a perder interes?


----------



## alienhunter (25 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> que muerto esta este hilo, es que nadie compra k12 ya?, bajo la plata un pokillo y todo el mundo a perder interes?



Mas bien es que apenas quedan y por lo tanto son mas dificiles de cazar


----------



## Chila (25 Abr 2012)

Como tengo el día libre, me voy a patear unas oficinas bancarias a ver si hay algo...


----------



## lolillo82 (25 Abr 2012)

Chila dijo:


> Sin ánimo de tocar las gónadas, lolillo, en ningún post de las últimas 10 páginas has citado ninguna sucursal.
> 
> 
> No sé tú, yo me he recorrido media provincia de Barcelona y Girona, y encuentras 2 en una, 3 en otra, 1 en otra...
> ...



Hola:

Para nada tocas las gónadas ni mucho menos, jeje, siempre tengo tiempo para este foro.

Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que fuese yo el que habló de dicha sucursal. Además creo que no has leído bien mi post, conclusión que extraigo de tus palabras anteriores, ya que o bien en barcelona y girona sois muy importantes y teneis varias sucursales del BANCO DE ESPAÑA, o lo que has hecho es recorrer oficinas de entidades bancarias (como hice yo antes) en las que efectivamente quedan 1, 2, 5 monedas sueltas con suerte.



lolillo82 dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Ya se dijo en este hilo y puedo confirmar que aun queda por lo menos una sucursal del *banco de españa* donde hay k12, o había hasta el martes.
> 
> ...



Y lo otro que me hace pensar que no has leido bien ni mi post es que justamente en la página 27 aparece la SUCURSAL DEL BANCO DE ESPAÑA donde he conseguido yo mis últimas 166 monedas k12.



musu19 dijo:


> *coruña!!!!*



Jejeje.

Un saludo y que nadie se ofenda.


----------



## Chila (25 Abr 2012)

Entendido...pero Coruña me pilla lejos.
Tengo que pasarme un día por la oficina del Banco de España de Barcelona.
Hoy, una leticia ha caído.


----------



## Gusta-12 (26 Abr 2012)

pues yo aun consigo y muchas, incluso el otro dia compre algunos 300 k12 a 11,50€, eran de una promocion especial que venian con plata 999/1000


----------



## Smeentkin (26 Abr 2012)

explica esa promocion, por favor...y de paso la ciudad.


----------



## albayalde (26 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> pues yo aun consigo y muchas, incluso el otro dia compre algunos 300 k12 a 11,50€, eran de una promocion especial que venian con plata 999/1000



Supongo que tambien irán rellenos de chocolate,y te las habrás fumado para decir tal sandez


----------



## gurrumino (26 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> pues yo aun consigo y muchas, incluso el otro dia compre algunos 300 k12 a 11,50€, eran de una promocion especial que venian con plata 999/1000



Endi luego, este chabal no sabe lo que dice la mitad de las veces , o se le va la pinza.


----------



## chak4l (26 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> pues yo aun consigo y muchas, incluso el otro dia compre algunos 300 k12 a 11,50€, eran de una promocion especial que venian con plata 999/1000


----------



## Gusta-12 (26 Abr 2012)

Pues para quien le interese, aun quedan muchas. Puede que la semana próxima me pille otra partida de ellas, aun me lo estoy pensando


----------



## chak4l (26 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Pues para quien le interese, aun quedan muchas. Puede que la semana próxima me pille otra partida de ellas, aun me lo estoy pensando




Pues ya que las ofreces, todo el foro estamos esperando su descripcion, su tamaño, su valor y alguna foto de la misma.


----------



## karlilatúnya (26 Abr 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> Pues ya que las ofreces, todo el foro estamos esperando su descripcion, su tamaño, su valor y alguna foto de la misma.



Por dioooooos,¡que fantasmaaaaaa!
Este Gusta-12...


----------



## Gusta-12 (26 Abr 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> Pues ya que las ofreces, todo el foro estamos esperando su descripcion, su tamaño, su valor y alguna foto de la misma.



no, no confundas, yo no he dicho que las ofreciese, solo he dicho que las he comprado, y que voy a comprar mas (posiblemente)


----------



## IvanRios (26 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> no, no confundas, yo no he dicho que las ofreciese, solo he dicho que las he comprado, y que voy a comprar mas (posiblemente)



¿No hay ningún administrador que eche a este furullo al wc y tire de la cadena?


----------



## Gusta-12 (26 Abr 2012)

Yo te respondo ...

¿No hay ningún administrador *(pos parece que no)* que eche a este furullo* (tu abuela) *al wc y tire de la cadena *(tirame la goma)*?

Ya le he pasado el dato a mas de uno tontin, no es coña, es en mano y en una sucursal bancaria furullo


----------



## IvanRios (26 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Yo te respondo ...
> 
> ¿No hay ningún administrador *(pos parece que no)* que eche a este furullo* (tu abuela) *al wc y tire de la cadena *(tirame la goma)*?
> 
> Ya le he pasado el dato a mas de uno tontin, no es coña, es en mano y en una sucursal bancaria furullo



La coña eres tú y tus fantasías. Anda furullo, vuelve a la alcantarilla con tu familia.


----------



## Gusta-12 (26 Abr 2012)

ke te den marikon, a ti y a tu abuela furulla. Muerete de la envidia pero no voy a pasarte el dato en privado, asi que no insistas con mas mensajitos


----------



## Gabriel78 (27 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> ke te den marikon, a ti y a tu abuela furulla. Muerete de la envidia pero no voy a pasarte el dato en privado, asi que no insistas con mas mensajitos



pero enséñanos esas fotos hombre!!
así no te podrán poner en duda :no:


----------



## Drinito (27 Abr 2012)

A 11,50 ?? ::

:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Gusta-12 (27 Abr 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> pero enséñanos esas fotos hombre!!
> así no te podrán poner en duda :no:



Que no voy a poner fotos, y la verdad es que si alguien me cree o no, me la suda. Incluso me arrepiento de haberles pasado el dato en privado a los que me escribieron ayer, a ver si cuando vuelva yo ya no quedan para mi


----------



## electric0 (27 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> pues yo aun consigo y muchas, incluso el otro dia compre algunos 300 *k12 a 11,50€, *eran de una promocion especial que venian con *plata 999/1000*





Gusta-12 dijo:


> Pues para quien le interese, aun quedan muchas. Puede que la semana próxima me pille otra partida de ellas, aun me lo estoy pensando





Gusta-12 dijo:


> no, no confundas, yo no he dicho que las ofreciese, solo he dicho que las he comprado, y que voy a comprar mas (posiblemente)





Gusta-12 dijo:


> Yo te respondo ...
> 
> ¿No hay ningún administrador *(pos parece que no)* que eche a este furullo* (tu abuela) *al wc y tire de la cadena *(tirame la goma)*?
> 
> Ya le he pasado el dato a mas de uno tontin, no es coña, es en mano y en una sucursal bancaria furullo





Gusta-12 dijo:


> ke te den marikon, a ti y a tu abuela furulla. Muerete de la envidia pero no voy a pasarte el dato en privado, asi que no insistas con mas mensajitos



Algunos agradeceriamos que los vaciles se redujeran a lo justo, ya que despues de el "reventon" de la burbuja inmobiliaria, el personal no se cree absolutamente nada (o casi nada) que no pueda mediocertificarse.

El uso gratuito de la mentira y el insulto califica automaticamente y a la baja (ccc-) la credibilidad del individuo que esta detras del nick, y como muestra pregunte Ud. por animosa y kierevelos, miticos ex-foreros (ya casi no participantes) a causa de su agonia patologica por las mentiras en contra de la abrumadora realidad.

Despues de esta crisis, posiblemente y como norma general, lo normal es que los mentirosos interesados (como el 99% de politicos) tengan una credibilidad rozando la nulidad, lo que inevitablemente los convertira en "parias" sociales, pasando de ser admirados a odiados, junto con todos aquellos poseedores y vaciladores, de "audises", "cayenneses", "adobados" y demas estatus demostrantes del "tueresunmierdayyonoismo"

¿De verdad que tiene Ud. ganas de estar a la altura de los politicos hispanistanis? Sepa entonces a lo que se arriesga, despues de los insultos se suele pasar a las pedradas y mayores...


----------



## Ulisses (27 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> pues yo aun consigo y muchas, incluso el otro dia compre algunos 300 k12 a 11,50€, eran de una promocion especial que venian con plata 999/1000




Eso lo puedo corroborar. De hecho, cuando hace años fui a por las primeras, me dieron una de un kilo, como las kookaburras...además de una palangana de plata de la FNMT para hacer baños de asiento.


----------



## electric0 (27 Abr 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Eso lo puedo corroborar. De hecho, cuando hace años fui a por las primeras, me dieron una de un kilo, como las kookaburras...además de una *palangana de plata de la FNMT para hacer baños de asiento*.



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Gracias por alegrarme el dia,....

Genial lo de la palangana para lavarse del fin de la espalda hacia abajo (mas conocido como putoculo, portapedos, trasero, bullate, etc, etc....)

:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Gusta-12 (27 Abr 2012)

Despues de tantas chorradas, y para alegrar un poco el dia, os dejo un video de como deben manipularse las monedas de plata con los pies (El secreto son los calcetines de algodón)

Silver Carpet - My Silver Collection Update - YouTube


----------



## electric0 (27 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Despues de tantas chorradas, y para alegrar un poco el dia, os dejo un video de como deben manipularse las monedas de plata con los pies (El secreto son los calcetines de algodón)



¿¿Es Ud. tonto?? ¿¿esta Ud. parado o "muerto-hambre"?? ¿¿intenta estafar conforeros con sus monedas??

En un post anterior intente explicarle con buenas palabras que su actitud no le llevaria a buen puerto, incluso poniendo ejemplos de lo que les paso a algunos conforeros conocidos por sus tonterias reincidentes.

Ulises de una forma mucho mas indirecta, discreta y respetuosa que yo, le dijo que se pasaba sus monedas de *12€, 999. milesimas a 11.50€* por el mismisimo culo lleno mierda, por ser un vacile estupido de niñato, o una burda maniobra para vender alpaca como ganga, anunciando algo que no existe.

¿¿Donde se cree Ud. que ha aterrizado??

La mayoria de los presentes y mas o menos asiduos, llevamos muchos años por aqui y hemos aprendido a distinguir verdades de mentiras, y mas cuando las mentiras son tan burdas como las suyas.

Debiera leer mas, y escribir menos en beneficio suyo y de los demas, y recuerde que mas vale parecer tonto que abrir la boca y confirmarlo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (27 Abr 2012)

Lo más seguro es que sea un niñato con ganas de vacilarnos y que realmente no sepa ni lo que dice.


----------



## musu19 (27 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Despues de tantas chorradas, y para alegrar un poco el dia, os dejo un video de como deben manipularse las monedas de plata con los pies (El secreto son los calcetines de algodón)
> 
> Silver Carpet - My Silver Collection Update - YouTube



Lo raro es que te lleves tan mal con todos los foreros
te banen 2 veces
y aun asi... sigas insistiendo con esos videos del youtube y esa m**rda que dices tener de monedas... centrate en lo que dices.... Este hilo dice: compra de monedas de plata en BDE, donde BDE es el BANCO DE ESPAÑA... cosa que en LUGO y menos donde tu vives teneis... ahora que sea en una sucursal cualquiera... puedes encontrar alguna... pero MUY MUY MUY pocas... y menos .999


----------



## Dekalogo10 (27 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> pues yo aun consigo y muchas, incluso el otro dia compre algunos 300 k12 a 11,50€, eran de una promocion especial que venian con plata 999/1000



Y un cuerno. Los k12 son mierdaplata, no plata 99 %, y menos 99,9%. 

Y a 11,5...vamos, como los DUROS A 4 PESETAS :no:


----------



## Gusta-12 (27 Abr 2012)

Vamos a ver, yo no vendo nada, ni quiero vender (y si quiero, no lo haré en este foro), por lo que no comprendo por que me intentan llamar estafador, y ya no hablemos de otras cosas que me han dicho por aqui, pero cae de maduro que lo unico que consiguen ante mis ojos, es hacer brillar vuestra envidia.

Por cierto, yo no he dicho que las consiguiese en Lugo, no se de donde has sacado eso musu19
Lo que he dicho, es que compre hace unos dias, y volveré a comprar k12 porque he visto una oportunidad de negocio que para mi es interesante, adquiriendo monedas del BDE de una edicion especial y a precios por debajo de los 12 euros.

Ahora bien, si piensan que solo existen los k12/k20/k30, si no se han informado en su sucursal bancaria o simplemente les gusta mas escribir que leer pues alla ustedes. Yo por mi parte, ya tengo reservaditas unas 200 para el miércoles próximo, jejeje, no veo la hora de ir a buscarlas y que me comenten lo de los K500 de oro que me han dicho por teléfono


----------



## onzaverde (27 Abr 2012)

k500 de oro???? este se pincha... o yo me me he perdido algooo.


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Abr 2012)

Conseguir k12 a 11,50 es de pobres, yo por menos de 10€ ni me molesto en contestar :

Y los míos son de 1000/1000 con la nueva técnica de depurado de metales preciosos por láser, las maples están obsoletas.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Abr 2012)

::::::


----------



## Mazaldeck (27 Abr 2012)

Lo mejor que podemos hacer es pasar de él. Que le den el colacao y que se vaya a la cama que ya es tarde. ::


----------



## karlilatúnya (27 Abr 2012)

¿Colacao? ¡yo creo que se bebe el orujo del padre!.
Cuando papi te pille...
:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## electric0 (27 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo no vendo nada, ni quiero vender (y si quiero, no lo haré en este foro), por lo que no comprendo por que me intentan llamar estafador, y ya no hablemos de otras cosas que me han dicho por aqui, pero cae de maduro que lo unico que consiguen ante mis ojos, es hacer brillar vuestra *envidia.* hace años que algunos las almacenamos, y ahora las contamos por kilos, con varios miles.... ¿envidia de que?
> Por cierto, yo no he dicho que las consiguiese en Lugo, no se de donde has sacado eso musu19
> Lo que he dicho, es que compre hace unos dias, y volveré a comprar k12 porque he visto una oportunidad de negocio que para mi es interesante, adquiriendo monedas del BDE de una edicion especial y a precios *por debajo de los 12 euros.*............ya, hasta aqui



Seria de retrasados mentales profundos (sin animo de ofender al colectivo) vender monedas a menos de 12 cuando el BdE las "recompra" por 12€, y cualquier anticuario daria 13 ó 14 (segun el año) por lo cual lamento decirle que su proveedor es ligeramente subnormal ¿o es Ud. el subnormal por pensar que nos lo vamos a tragar?.

Las cosas que no se demuestran cuando resultan ser como menos excesivamente llamativas, desprestigian sobremanera al que las mantiene, y en su caso resulta ser especialmente penoso mantener gilipolleces sin la mas minima prueba, y precisamente mas en este foro con la solera que ya tiene.

Dejelo ya, aporte algo o se va a cagar a la via, que ya peor no se puede quedar, en serio, empieza Ud. a dar verdadera lastima...


----------



## musu19 (27 Abr 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Las cosas que no se demuestran cuando resultan ser como menos excesivamente llamativas, desprestigian sobremanera al que las mantiene



Llamativas??? increíbles diría yo!!!

y a mi me llamaron loco! Jesús!


----------



## Gusta-12 (28 Abr 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Conseguir k12 a 11,50 es de pobres, yo por menos de 10€ ni me molesto en contestar :
> 
> Y los míos son de 1000/1000 con la nueva técnica de depurado de metales preciosos por láser, las maples están obsoletas.



jajajaj, muy bueno, ahora vas a ver como te mandan privados preguntandote donde las has conseguido!!, incluso de esos que dicen juntarlas durante años y que hoy las cuentan en kilos, jajajaj, Deberian ver el de musu19, me pone a parir en los fors y despues me manda privados para que quedemos y le venda k12 de plata pura, jajaja
Un dia voy a copiar todos los privados que me mandan en plan desesperado para ver donde las he conseguido y nos vamos a reir un rato.
Si esto fuese el resultado de una tesis sobre algun estudio sociologico, podriamos concluir que la avaricia, la envidia y la "gula metalicopreciosa" llegan a intrigar tanto a una persona al punto del "insomnio especulativo", incluso dejando de lado la cordura y el orgullo, para anteponer la necesidad de satisfacer su coleccion de (en este caso) k12


----------



## Dekalogo10 (28 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> jajajaj, muy bueno, ahora vas a ver como te mandan privados preguntandote donde las has conseguido!!, incluso de esos que dicen juntarlas durante años y que hoy las cuentan en kilos, jajajaj, Deberian ver el de musu19, me pone a parir en los fors y despues me manda privados para que quedemos y le venda k12 de plata pura, jajaja
> Un dia voy a copiar todos los privados que me mandan en plan desesperado para ver donde las he conseguido y nos vamos a reir un rato.
> Si esto fuese el resultado de una tesis sobre algun estudio sociologico, podriamos concluir que la avaricia, la envidia y la "gula metalicopreciosa" llegan a intrigar tanto a una persona al punto del "insomnio especulativo", incluso dejando de lado la cordura y el orgullo, para anteponer la necesidad de satisfacer su coleccion de (en este caso) k12



Chavalín, vete a ver al psiquiatra. No carburas bien.


----------



## Gusta-12 (28 Abr 2012)

Pues bien, en respuesta a las reiteradas preguntas sobre como conseguir los K12, he abierto un nuevo hilo donde prodran informarse de este asunto...
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/304332-manual-k12-12-euros.html

Recordad las palabras de nuestro amigo Descartes ... Espabilo, luego existo


----------



## electric0 (28 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> jajajaj, muy bueno, ahora vas a ver como te mandan privados preguntandote donde las has conseguido!!, incluso de esos que dicen juntarlas durante años y que hoy las cuentan en kilos, jajajaj, Deberian ver el de musu19, me pone a parir en los fors y despues me manda privados para que quedemos y le venda k12 de plata pura, jajaja
> Un dia voy a copiar todos los privados que me mandan en plan desesperado para ver donde las he conseguido y nos vamos a reir un rato.
> Si esto fuese el resultado de una tesis sobre algun estudio sociologico, podriamos concluir que la avaricia, la envidia y la "gula metalicopreciosa" llegan a intrigar tanto a una persona al punto del "insomnio especulativo", incluso dejando de lado la cordura y el orgullo, para anteponer la necesidad de satisfacer su coleccion de (en este caso) k12





Gusta-12 dijo:


> Pues bien, en respuesta a las reiteradas preguntas sobre como conseguir los K12, he abierto un nuevo hilo donde prodran informarse de este asunto...
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/304332-manual-k12-12-euros.html
> 
> Recordad las palabras de nuestro amigo Descartes ... Espabilo, luego existo



No sere yo el que pierda el tiempo y mande privados, ni a Ud. ni a nadie.

Ni el que vuelva a contestar a uno de sus post, ya cuando aterrice Ud. de nuevo en la tierra ya hablamos si eso, mientras tanto a ignorados.

Visite Ud. a un buen psiquiatra, con suerte a lo mejor lo trae de nuevo a la triste realidad o lo ingresa en la planta de psiquiatria, tambien es posible que le den una paguita por no dar siquiera un CI de 30 (minusvalia bastante seria)

Pienso que es Ud. bastante tonto, pero no como insulto, sino tristemente como realidad, ya que incluso siendo cierto lo que cuenta en el enlace (que tengo certeza que no es) seria como una raya en el agua, tan irrepetible como subrealista,... es de personas sensatas no pensar que el premio grodo puede tocar dos veces consecutivas.

Bueno lo dicho.... ala..... agur


----------



## Gabriel78 (28 Abr 2012)

Pero como seguís perdiendo el tiempo ::
que se estará partiendo el culo a nuestra costa

" Don´t feed the troll" 
para eso está ese fantástico botón de ignorar


----------



## electric0 (28 Abr 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> Pero como seguís perdiendo el tiempo ::
> que se estará partiendo el culo a nuestra costa
> 
> " Don´t feed the troll"
> para eso está ese fantástico botón de ignorar



BUeno, con salvar a uno de caer en las garras de un estafador de estos, que ademas no sabes si quiere vender monedas de alpaca, preferentes, o planes de pensiones, solo con salvar a uno por "apertura de ojos" , con eso basta,.... pero claro tambien llega el momento que te cansas....

Un saludo.


----------



## musu19 (28 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> [....]Deberian ver el de musu19, me pone a parir en los fors y despues me manda privados para que quedemos y le venda k12 de plata pura, jajaja[...]



copio yo aqui el privado que te envié:


> Iniciado por musu19
> 
> En ningun sitio pone que exista ninguna edicion de los k12 en pura plata....
> 
> Yo tambien soy de lugo ¿donde puedes conseguirlos? y por cierto... puedes asegurar q sean de pura plata



en ningun lugar te dije que quedásemos, o que te los compraba.. solo si de verdad estabas seguro de tu aseveración de ser de .999.

Asique no seas fantasma que Sarria es muy pequeña!


----------



## Gusta-12 (28 Abr 2012)

Gabriel78 dijo:


> Pero como seguís perdiendo el tiempo ::
> que se estará partiendo el culo a nuestra costa
> 
> " Don´t feed the troll"
> para eso está ese fantástico botón de ignorar



Acaso tienes alguna duda?


----------



## Gallina (28 Abr 2012)

No soy quien para dar lecciones a los compañeros del foro, pero yo a éste y sus nicks les tengo ignorados desde el primer mensaje. 

Que le estáis haciendo protagonista de los hilos y no merece la pena ni resulta creíble nada de lo que cuenta. Es un spam que aún no entiendo porqué no le banean directamente la ip.

Saludos.
:cook:


----------



## Palasaca (9 May 2012)

El bono patriótico en acciones de 12€ de plata saca su músculo a relucir una vez más y siempre funciona al llegar a este punto de equilibrio rebota...felicidades a los plateados:


----------



## Fairbanks (14 May 2012)

Pregunté en mi sucursal y después de consultar con la central me han dicho que tienen 100 de 2002, 124 de 2003, 133 de 2004 y 30 del Príncipe (supongo que será de la boda).

Soy inexperto en el tema, he leído algo por curiosidad. Confieso que me atrae la idea de alejarme de los papelitos de colores y hacerme con dinero real. Me tranquiliza el poder cambiarlo en el BE.

Alguien podría aconsejarme sobre la conveniencia de poseer una cantidad pequeña-moderada de karlillos12? En caso de que la crisis se acentúe (amagos de salida del euro, etc...) cuánto podría revalorizarse la plata, es fácil venderla? Si el precio es global no debería influir la situación económica de España, no? cómo se comporta la plata en caso de que se dispare la inflación?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 May 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> El bono patriótico en acciones de 12€ de plata saca su músculo a relucir una vez más y siempre funciona al llegar a este punto de equilibrio rebota...felicidades a los plateados:




La plata baja? Llegados a estos niveles así estamos los poseedores de karlillos:







Donde andará TioGilipeto?


----------



## electric0 (15 May 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La plata baja? Llegados a estos niveles así estamos los poseedores de karlillos:
> 
> Donde andará TioGilipeto?



Un saludo MOnster...

SI baja, bueno, ha bajado un poco, lo normal, hasta 705€/k o asi, y ahora sube de nuevo a 711€/k....

Para los poseedores de karlillos de a 12 como tu has dicho con esa fantastica imagen, preocupacion nula, a unas malas y si hiciere falta liquidez automatica se llevan al BdE o al mejor postor, y mientras tanto bancolchon.

Para los esporculadores nerviosos es una pvtada, ya que compraron hace dos dias, y hoy deberian de tener beneficios de al menos un 20%, si no ya no son tan buen negocio,... y yo lo siento señores, los karlillos de a 12 nunca fueron un buen negocio, solo una buena forma de guardar valor, y los que los compraron para hacerse ricos son como los que compraron pisitos para lo mismo.... 4 tontos con deseos de grandeza, cuando la grandeza normalmente esta en las cosas que no se compran ni venden.

Un saludo y buen descanso hamaquil.


----------



## electric0 (18 May 2012)

Andamos casi en estos momentos en "escalada libre de pared" y no hay ni un comentario de burbuja, ni troleando, ni alegrandose, ni nada......

Como decia algun forero, "me encanta el olor a napal por las mañanas", bromas aparte,,,, muy jodida esta la cosa cuando nadie piensa en comprar/vender para negociar y sacarse unas pelas, especular a corto que se llama,,,, me temo que esta ya "to el pescao vendio" puede ser cuestion de horas o de dias, o de semanas, o de meses,,, en cualquier caso es un compas de espera, la antesala, el ""estate quieto coño, a ver que pasa""

Todo el mundo debajo de su pellejo lo tiene claro, y por supuesto no lo dice, pero lo piensa, esto esta llegando a su fin..... por fin sabremos en breve quien se come el owned correspondiente... si los aurifices argentos, o los papeliferos colorineros.

Ciertamente el precio de la vivienda ya deja de tener valor, ya es lo que menos importa...

Un lamentable saludo.


----------



## electric0 (18 May 2012)

Ferraun dijo:


> Pues yo tenía una inquietud en relación a los 12k (y al resto de karlillos, en general). En un caso de salida del €, por parte de España, ¿cómo actuamos? El Gobierno, BdE o quien sea, fijara un cambio de € a neopesetas, 166, 255 o lo que sea. Es obvio que después del abandono del € habrá inflación y devaluaciones de la peseta, con lo que, si esperáramos, por ejemplo, 2 años después del abandono del € para cambiar al BdE los karlillos, nos darían el cambio oficial inicial (por ejemplo, 255 pesetas), con lo cual nos comemos la inflación o, por el contrario, irán actualizando la relación neopesetas-€ y, por tanto, nos cambiaran 12€ al cambio del día. Si fuese el primer caso, entonces tenemos que ver si,los k12 tienen salida fácil al mercado no bancario, es decir, compra venta entre foreros, joyerías a peso plata, tiendas como el Andorrano... ¿En resum, el seguro facial de los karlillos es siempre y cuando España no salga del €? Si saliese, ¿Cómo actuamos?



Ya no tiene mucho sentido el valor facial en K12, si en K20 y en K30....

K12 nunca se vendera ya por lo que costo, puesto que el valor numismatico el metal basicamente superan el facial (y si no lo superan casi) ademas de la venta particular en tiempos precorralito hace que sea valorado a mas de 12

En cuanto a k20, es posible que se valore mas dentro de poco por numis, ya que la edicion es "corta y rara"

De K30 todavia no podemos concretar nada.... es muy temprano....

un saludo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (18 May 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Andamos casi en estos momentos en "escalada libre de pared" y no hay ni un comentario de burbuja, ni troleando, ni alegrandose, ni nada......
> 
> Como decia algun forero, "me encanta el olor a napal por las mañanas", bromas aparte,,,, muy jodida esta la cosa cuando nadie piensa en comprar/vender para negociar y sacarse unas pelas, especular a corto que se llama,,,, me temo que esta ya "to el pescao vendio" puede ser cuestion de horas o de dias, o de semanas, o de meses,,, en cualquier caso es un compas de espera, la antesala, el ""estate quieto coño, a ver que pasa""
> 
> ...



En mi opinión es un poco precipitado decir nada, por 24 horas que lleva de subida (fuerte, ok) pero sólo con que compares con hace un mes la gráfica ya es de bajada de un -7%. Si la semana que viene sigue manteniendo esta fuerza de escalada entonces hablamos de napalm por la mañana y tal 

Un saludo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (18 May 2012)

Los K30 se los comerán los del bde con patatas.


----------



## electric0 (18 May 2012)

cegador dijo:


> En mi opinión es un poco precipitado decir nada, por 24 horas que lleva de subida (fuerte, ok) pero sólo con que compares con hace un mes la gráfica ya es de bajada de un -7%. Si la semana que viene sigue manteniendo esta fuerza de escalada entonces hablamos de napalm por la mañana y tal
> 
> Un saludo.



No importa el porcentaje, yo me referia a la actitud,..... hace un año o dos, casi se adelantaban a la subida, y aparecian por estos y otros lares, rapidamente hablando bien o mal, pero hablando, compra/vendiendo o preparando sus estrategias,...... muy mal van las cosas cuando ahora callan.



karlilatúnya dijo:


> Los K30 se los comerán los del bde con patatas.



¿¡? no se sabe.... si sacan los k50 (o k40) en la segunda mitad de año o al año que viene, los k30 seran raros, y por lo tanto buscados y desaparecidos a la mayor brevedad posible, incluso si no sacan mas monedas (que pudiere ser tambien) tambien seran raros....

NO hay forma de saberlo, quizas dentro de unos meses se intuya..... pero solo quizas.



Un saludo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (18 May 2012)

La subida de la plata está bien... pero yo ahora mismo con lo que flipo es con el oro: ha subido 52€/onza en 24 horas ::


----------



## Gusta-12 (18 May 2012)

Hoy me han llamado de uno de los bancos donde tengo cuenta desde hace años y me han dicho que me consiguieron 1500 euros en K12 de los 3000€ que tenia encargados hace un mes y ya daba por perdidos. 
Os aconsejo que sigan buscando, aun no se pasen a los K20 que a pesar de dificiles, aun se consiguen algunos lotes pequeños como este


----------



## arckan69 (21 May 2012)

perdonad mi ignorancia, por esto pregunto: 

Los k12 valen 12 euros en cualquier banco, a encargo.
Cuánto pesan o qué valor tendrían en plata? y los k20? 

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## LamaTibetano (22 May 2012)

BdeE, sucursal de provincias:

Siguen entregando K12 a demanda, con el habitual límite de 1000 ecus.

Intuyo que los bancos comerciales se están deshaciendo de existencias para generar liquidez.

Operativa: llamar por telefono a sucursales que nos pillen a mano y preguntar si tienen.

Todavía se puede cargar.


----------



## Ulisses (22 May 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Hoy me han llamado de uno de los bancos donde tengo cuenta desde hace años y me han dicho que me consiguieron 1500 euros en K12 de los 3000€ que tenia encargados hace un mes y ya daba por perdidos.
> Os aconsejo que sigan buscando, aun no se pasen a los K20 que a pesar de dificiles, aun se consiguen algunos lotes pequeños como este



Yo sigo cambiando cada mes unos 12.000 euros en monedas de K12. Es más, incluso me regalan algunos K20 por quitárselos de encima. 

Además de la palangana de plata .925 para baños de asiento que me dieron el mes pasado ahora, en mi entidad bancaria, me ofrecen un juego de cacerolas de plata de primera ley y una cubertería de estilo victoriano por domiciliar la nómina.

Les he dicho que no. Que lo que necesito es una bacinilla de plata para aliviarme por las noches sin tener que levantarme.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (22 May 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> *Falso*
> 
> Si el punto número uno falla todo le demás se cae.
> 
> ...



Soy novata en esto asi que, por favor, alguien puede decirme cual es ese comercio conocido por todos menos por mí?


----------



## karlilatúnya (22 May 2012)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Soy novata en esto asi que, por favor, alguien puede decirme cual es ese comercio conocido por todos menos por mí?



El que vas a comprar cada día,semana,y te conocen de toda la vida,¿y sabes porque?porque estarán hartos de apuntar-ya te pagaré-ahora no tengo y tú le darás plata a cambio de alimentos,además te digo que cuándo entreis juntos el "apúntame" y tú, te atenderá a tí con mucho más gusto que a el, ya que cobrará seguro, cosa que con el de "apúntame",por mucho que lo conozca nunca estará completamente tranquilo de cobrar algún día.
Cuándo hay mucha crisis los tenderos temen más al conocido de toda la vida que siémpre compró en su tiénda y ahora no puede pagar(no lo va a dejar morir de hambre)que al posible cliente que no entra por falta de dinero.
Después del verano, me juego un owned a que los k12 pasarán de los 20 € de valor
Posiblemente los k12 salven a mucha gente de pasar hambre y si no llega el caso pues para los nietos.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (22 May 2012)

Me refiero que hoy en día te den 14 euros por el k12, no si en futuro te lo cambien por alimentos. Es un negocio de compraventa de metales al por mayor en concreto?


----------



## opilano (22 May 2012)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Me refiero que hoy en día te den 14 euros por el k12, no si en futuro te lo cambien por alimentos. Es un negocio de compraventa de metales al por mayor en concreto?



Usa el buscador y leete la infinidad de hilos que tratan el tema de los karlillos.
De nada


----------



## Hastael2020nada (22 May 2012)

Ya lo he hecho, mucho y no lo tengo claro, salen multitud de webs online que no sé si fiarme... por eso si no es mucha molestia me podeis decir si ese comercio que le dieron 14 euros era físico o online por favor?
Es que no veo por ningún lado información precisa acerca de la VENTA al precio más cercano al valor real, físicamente, tiendas, comerciales a mano... todo es acerca de la compra.


----------



## montytorri (22 May 2012)

Muy interesante:

Entrevista a Francisco Llinares sobre el crack económico y corralito



> Recomiendo comprar monedas de plata de 20 euros en el Banco de España. Si no pasara nada, cosa poco probable, sigues teniendo los 20 euros del valor de la moneda, pero, si pasa algo de lo dicho arriba, tienes 18 gramos de plata de ley con la que puedes comerciar cuando nadie acepte papelitos de colores sin valor, vulgarmente llamados papel moneda.
> 
> Además de esa gran ventaja, el tener esas monedas te protege de una posible oleada de quiebras de bancos. Hay que tener en cuenta que, si quiebran un par de bancos medianos, el estado no podrá hacer frente para garantizar los depósitos de la gente. El estado ya no puede garantizar ni la recogida de basuras.
> 
> Si hay corralito o devaluación, esas monedas quedarán al margen de esos riesgos.



Las de 12 no las nombra, se las queda el jojo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 May 2012)

Fairbanks dijo:


> Pregunté en mi sucursal y después de consultar con la central me han dicho que tienen 100 de 2002, 124 de 2003, 133 de 2004 y 30 del Príncipe (supongo que será de la boda).
> 
> Soy inexperto en el tema, he leído algo por curiosidad. Confieso que me atrae la idea de alejarme de los papelitos de colores y hacerme con dinero real. Me tranquiliza el poder cambiarlo en el BE.
> 
> Alguien podría aconsejarme sobre la conveniencia de poseer una cantidad pequeña-moderada de karlillos12? En caso de que la crisis se acentúe (amagos de salida del euro, etc...) cuánto podría revalorizarse la plata, es fácil venderla? Si el precio es global no debería influir la situación económica de España, no? cómo se comporta la plata en caso de que se dispare la inflación?




Aunque hace cierta gracia hacer se con los karlillos, no lo tengo yo claro. 

Es mierdaplata (plata sterling). De los 18 gramos, debe haber unos 15 gr de plata? ( a ojo). Ahora mismo la onza de plata se cotiza a 22 €. Una Oz tiene 31 gramos. 

O sea, dos karlillos valen (en plata unos 21 euros) menos que su valor facial (24 €). 

En el caso de que España se saliera del euro, los karlillos los recompraía el Banco de España en neopesetas, neoeuros o lo que fuera. En definitiva, con una moneda devaluada el 50 %. Por dos karlillos el BdE daría (si fuera este momento) 11,5 € pero en la nueva moneda. O sea, a 5,75 € el karlillo. 

Te quedaría el consuelo de pasarlo o venderlo como plata que tendría más futuro (ahora debe equivaler a 11 € el karlillo si lo tasamos por su valor en plata). 

De manera que ante una posible salida del Euro no le veo tan buen futuro como a comprar onzas de plata directamente. De seguro no tiene nada en la actualidad. De ventajas sobre la plata en moneda bullion, tampoco. 

Que se queden sus karlillos, k20 o k30 el BdE y la madre que los....


----------



## j.w.pepper (22 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> En el caso de que España se saliera del euro, los karlillos los recompraía el Banco de España en neopesetas, neoeuros o lo que fuera. En definitiva, con una moneda devaluada el 50 %. Por dos karlillos el BdE daría (si fuera este momento) 11,5 € pero en la nueva moneda. O sea, a 5,75 € el karlillo.
> 
> Que se queden sus karlillos, k20 o k30 el BdE y la madre que los....



Pues viéndolo así prefiero las monedas bullion 999. Ya sé que es ilegal fundir monedas de curso legal, si fuese legal incluso tendrían la ventaja de no tener que afinarlas como sí habría que hacer con la plata 925 y la "junk" silver, lo cual tiene un coste.


----------



## Junior666 (22 May 2012)

Tienen 16,65 gramos de plata pura y no tienes que pagar ningún iva, sólo el facial que son 12 euros. Si no se sale del euro y la plata baja con estas no pierdes. No es tan mala compra


----------



## electric0 (23 May 2012)

5,4,3,2,1,0.......... ya mismo....

Mitos y leyendas,,.... el k12 no vale para nada,.... almas de cantaro...

¿cuanto vale un pakillo? (una moneda de franco de 100 pts) (en plata of course) ¿y en euros? ¿cual es la revalorizacion del pakillo desde su emision hasta ahora? Cuidado con la respuesta,....

NO HAY REVALORIZACION NINGUNA , la moneda sigue pesando y midiendo lo mismo que el en 60 y tantos.... OJO, yo pienso en plata, ¿y Uds.? ¿siguen pensando en mierda-euros o en papelines de colores?

La plata contenida en un k12 es la misma que la de un k20 y la misma que la de un k30, exactamente la misma, mismo peso, mismo diametro, misma calidad .925 ¿entonces que coñ.o es lo que vale menos que antes? los ultimos k12 son del 2010, y los primeros (y quien sabe si unicos) k30 del 2012........ ¿no se dan cuenta? el euro vale la mitad (quizas algo menos) ahora en el 2012, que en el 2010, en solamente dos años la moneda se ha devaluado a la mitad.... ¿que porque no se nota? porque todas las monedas estan haciendo lo mismo al mismo tiempo, es lo que tiene una economia globalizada, que cuando se va, se va, pero todo, todo se hunde,.... como siempre alguno nos hundiremos mas que otros... 

La plata no se ha revalorizado, porque es imposible revalorizar algo fisico de valor intrinseco, es la moneda fiat la que ha tenido una cuasi hiperiflacion...

Dicho esto,,,, los que quieran especular con k12 van de culo, mejor especular con aborronchos zamuequiles, los que quieran salvar un valor perdurable en el tiempo estan en el hilo correcto...

Para los que odian a los que acaparamos monedas, pregunten en casa, a abuelos, padres, tios,... como comio y gracias a que, alguna que otra familia durante la guerra....

-------------

Y sin acritud.... lean, lean, lean, esta todo escrito...

Moneda en 12€ / plata en 720.73 €/k
Moneda en 13€ / plata en 780.79 
Moneda en 14€ / plata en 840,85 
Moneda en 15€ / plata en 900,91 
Moneda en 16€ / plata en 960,97 
Moneda en 17€ / plata en 1021,03 
Moneda en 18€ / plata en 1081,09 
Moneda en 19€ / plata en 1141,15
Moneda en 20€ / plata en 1201,21 
Moneda en 30€ / plata en 1801.81

Lean, lean, lean,.............
El euro (yuan, yen, dolar, etc...) son mierda-moneda virtual, fiducidaria, basada en la confianza, osea puro humo...

El oro y la plata son moneda real, de valor intrinseco, y de un gran trabajo en su extracion, ademas de escasos en la naturaleza y ademas no creables a voluntad...

EL billete es deuda, una promesa de trabajo, la moneda de plata es en si mismo un trabajo terminado,..... el billete de euros compromete a alguien a trabajar en algun sitio alguno vez por el valor del billete, la moneda de plata demuestra que alguien en algun sitio busco la plata, la fundio, refino, acuño y distribuyo ... ¿mejor el billete?

Queda poco...... ya no hay k12 a "espuertas"..... cuidado,... esta todo escrito....

Un saludo.


----------



## opilano (23 May 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Pues viéndolo así prefiero las monedas bullion 999. Ya sé que es ilegal fundir monedas de curso legal, si fuese legal incluso tendrían la ventaja de no tener que afinarlas como sí habría que hacer con la plata 925 y la "junk" silver, lo cual tiene un coste.



¿Afinar, para qué?. Pregunta en alguna joyería el tipo de plata que utilizan, anda...


----------



## LamaTibetano (23 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> ...De seguro no tiene nada en la actualidad. De ventajas sobre la plata en moneda bullion, tampoco.
> ....




El seguro son los 12 euros que te garantiza el BdeE cuando lo lleves a ventanilla.

La moneda bullion no tiene ese seguro.

Cuando ese seguro desaparezca (el euro se hunde en la miseria) se revalorizará igual el karlillo que las monedas bullion por la plata que tengan.

El karlillo es una opción conservadora, pagando ahora un leve sobreprecio por garantizarse una recompra en un mínimo de euros.

Por supuesto que lo ideal es diversificar, no hay que desdeñar ninguna opción.

-.-
Edito, en honor al mensaje que sigue:

Pagando, a día de hoy, *por debajo del precio* de las monedas bullion.


----------



## FoSz2 (23 May 2012)

LamaTibetano dijo:


> pagando ahora un leve sobreprecio



Ein?
Es más barato que el bullion.


----------



## macalu (23 May 2012)

Sobre la futura escasez de la plata


----------



## montytorri (23 May 2012)

Cuando el mierdapapel





no vale para nada...

[YOUTUBE]7ubJp6rmUYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Galirafa (23 May 2012)

veo que hablan mucho de comprar monedas de oro, de plata, y muchos de los amigos foreros lo hacen a diario. ¿Esto significa que tienen tantas de estas monedas?.
Se me vencen dos plazos fijo en breve y como no me fio de la situacion actual del pais, y en vista de que hasta los premio novel de economia ven un corralito en España dentro de nada, se me ocurrió comprar algunas monedas de oro y de plata, pero realmente no es tanto dinero lo que tengo como para comprar 300 onzas de oro (que por lo que he leido hay gente en este foro que las tiene), 
¿es que para comenzar hay que empezar por mucho?. Mas que nada, lo digo porque seguramente se consiga mejor precio comprarndo 10 monedas o 20 que por una sola suelta


----------



## electric0 (23 May 2012)

Galirafa dijo:


> veo que hablan mucho de comprar monedas de oro, de plata, y *muchos de los amigos foreros lo hacen a diario*. ¿Esto significa que tienen tantas de estas monedas?.
> Se me vencen dos plazos fijo en breve y como no me fio de la situacion actual del pais, y en vista de que hasta los premio novel de economia ven un corralito en España dentro de nada, se me ocurrió comprar algunas monedas de oro y de plata, pero realmente no es tanto dinero lo que tengo como para comprar 300 onzas de oro (que por lo que he leido hay gente en este foro que las tiene),
> ¿es que para comenzar hay que empezar por mucho?. Mas que nada, lo digo porque seguramente se consiga mejor precio comprarndo 10 monedas o 20 que por una sola suelta



Muchos lo hacen a diario???? Mire Ud, yo a diario como, duermo, bebo, cago y en fin todas esas cosa fisiologicas (coitar no, que no coito a diario, aunque todavia podria) ¿porque no mide ud lo que dice? segun se dicen las cosas asi se gana credibilidad o puntos para troll... y no creo que mas de dos o tres en todo el foro compren/vendan a diario, si dos, tres o cuatro, son muchos, entonces tiene Ud. razon.

Y por otro lado ¿porque no leen un poquito? puedo asegurar y aseguro que nunca nadie murio por leer, es mas todos lo que leyeron ahora saben mas.

Todo esta escrito, solo es necesario tirar hacia atras en el foro ¿tan dificil es?


----------



## Galirafa (24 May 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Muchos lo hacen a diario???? Mire Ud, yo a diario como, duermo, bebo, cago y en fin todas esas cosa fisiologicas (coitar no, que no coito a diario, aunque todavia podria) ¿porque no mide ud lo que dice? segun se dicen las cosas asi se gana credibilidad o puntos para troll... y no creo que mas de dos o tres en todo el foro compren/vendan a diario, si dos, tres o cuatro, son muchos, entonces tiene Ud. razon.
> 
> Y por otro lado ¿porque no leen un poquito? puedo asegurar y aseguro que nunca nadie murio por leer, es mas todos lo que leyeron ahora saben mas.
> 
> Todo esta escrito, solo es necesario tirar hacia atras en el foro ¿tan dificil es?




No se a que te refieres con credibilidad, ya que yo no vendo nada, y sinceramente no se que es un troll, pero me suena a insulto asi que tal vez deberias frenarte un poco porque no he insultado yo a nadie (y si lo he hecho me disculpo, pero no lo creo). Entendido esto, podemos seguir conversando
Solo intento informarme porque estoy comenzando en esto, no veo que hay de malo en preguntar, y si me equivoco en algo, pues tampoco creo que sea un pecado sin solución alguna.


----------



## Euler (24 May 2012)

Hola todos. Muchas gracias a todos por este hilo, es espectacular y muy didáctico.

Asomo la cabeza para contaros algo. 

Hasta ahora no he podido invertir nada en plata, más que nada porque en mi familia hay como cinco personas en paro (entre hijos y sobrinos). Me he dedicado solo a los latunes.
El caso es que he contado con la inestimable ayuda de una sobrina que se ha prestado a ir a veinte oficinas bancarias por el centro de Mandril.
Os cuento el resultado:

Solo le han ofrecido monedas de 30€ en dos oficinas, donde había 5 y 6 monedas respectivamente.

Como en quince sitios le han dicho que si no era cliente que nanay. Mi sobrina les ha dicho que en el BDE le habían comentado que estaban obligados a vendérselas, que lo ponía en el BOE, pero como no queríamos comprar (por falta de liquidez) pues no ha insistido mucho. La parte contraria de repente empezaba a sudar.

Ni rastro de las de 12 o de las de 20.

Lo gracioso es que en una entidad, un cajero de unos 45 años le ha hecho ojitos a mi sobrina (que es guapa y de buen ver, pero nada de fotos ¿eh?) y le ha prometido que si se pasa mañana le vende cuatro k12 que tiene en su casa. ¿Qué pensáis? ¿será un forero de burbuja?


----------



## musu19 (24 May 2012)

Euler dijo:


> Hola todos. Muchas gracias a todos por este hilo, es espectacular y muy didáctico.
> 
> Asomo la cabeza para contaros algo.
> 
> ...



Que los compres, pero vete tu con ella!!!


----------



## das kind (24 May 2012)

Euler dijo:


> Hola todos. Muchas gracias a todos por este hilo, es espectacular y muy didáctico.
> 
> Asomo la cabeza para contaros algo.
> 
> ...



Obvio: que se la quiere trasquilar. :XX::XX:


----------



## electric0 (24 May 2012)

Galirafa dijo:


> No se a que te refieres con credibilidad, ya que yo no vendo nada, y sinceramente no se que es un troll, pero me suena a insulto asi que tal vez deberias frenarte un poco porque no he insultado yo a nadie (y si lo he hecho me disculpo, pero no lo creo). Entendido esto, podemos seguir conversando
> Solo *intento informarme porque estoy comenzando en esto, no veo que hay de malo en preguntar*, y si me equivoco en algo, pues tampoco creo que sea un pecado sin solución alguna.



Aprenda Ud. del forero que cito despues de esta frase.... y luego ya si eso pregunta o mejor aporta, para perder el tiempo mejor el bar...




Euler dijo:


> Hola todos. Muchas gracias a todos por *este hilo, es espectacular y muy didáctico.*Asomo la cabeza para contaros algo.
> 
> Hasta ahora no he podido invertir nada en plata, más que nada porque en mi familia hay como cinco personas en paro (entre hijos y sobrinos). Me he dedicado solo a los latunes.
> El caso es que he contado con la inestimable ayuda de una sobrina que se ha prestado a ir a veinte oficinas bancarias por el centro de Mandril.
> ...



Me ha pasado que un bancario, despues de preguntar por K12, me ha ofrecido las de 2000 pts, y k12 que tenia en su casa,,.... logicamente ignora su valor y posibilidades, y no le importa desacerse de ellas,.... son pequeñas oportunidades de pocas monedas, pero no por eso despreciables, le hacen el favor a uno de conseguir algunas piezas generalmente algo antiguas, y uno le hace el "favor" al bancario, de pagarle las cervezas o cubatas de la tarde... en buen intercambio.....

Si el bancario se da cuenta luego del error, se tirara de los pelos, pero....... "a ber estudiau"

Un saludo.


----------



## Euler (24 May 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Aprenda Ud. del forero que cito despues de esta frase.... y luego ya si eso pregunta o mejor aporta, para perder el tiempo mejor el bar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sr. Eléctrico, gracias por responder y por orientarnos en un tema que yo encuentro tan difícil.
Un saludo.

Edito para decir que me he leído todo el hilo y se me ha abierto un mundo nuevo, jeje.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (24 May 2012)

Pregunta tonta: en el BDE o sucursal bancaria de turno, te dan las monedas tal cual o en un sobre de papel mierdoso? o te las dan ya encapsuladas?

No creo que ellos las tuvieran almacenadas tal cual.


----------



## gusta (24 May 2012)

hoy he ido a recojer otros 100 k12 en otra sucursal que me los estaban guardando


----------



## karlilatúnya (24 May 2012)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Pregunta tonta: en el BDE o sucursal bancaria de turno, te dan las monedas tal cual o en un sobre de papel mierdoso? o te las dan ya encapsuladas?
> 
> No creo que ellos las tuvieran almacenadas tal cual.



Normalmente en sus bolsitas de plastico transparente en tiras de varias monedas a no ser que sean de vuelta, que pueden estar de cualquier manera.


----------



## karlilatúnya (24 May 2012)

gusta dijo:


> hoy he ido a recojer otros 100 k12 en otra sucursal que me los estaban guardando



Deja algúna para los pobres:no:


----------



## ChosLive (24 May 2012)

gusta dijo:


> hoy he ido a recojer otros 100 k12 en otra sucursal que me los estaban guardando



Otra vez reportado. A ver si te banean de una p.uta vez que nos tienes hasta la p.olla con tus gilipolleces.


----------



## electric0 (25 May 2012)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Pregunta tonta: en el BDE o sucursal bancaria de turno, te dan las monedas tal cual o en un sobre de papel mierdoso? o te las dan ya encapsuladas?
> 
> No creo que ellos las tuvieran almacenadas tal cual.



Ellos consideran la moneda casi como una moneda mas, si se cae y se abolla da igual, por lo tanto las puedes encontrar en cualquier estado...

Originalmente del BdE salen en tiras de plastico de a 10 (indistintamente sean k12, k20 ó k30) hasta el año 2004 (creo recordar de memoria, tendria que confirmarlo) el plastico tenia una calidad media, no era gran cosa, pero bueno, a partir de ese año bajo la calidad del plastico, siendo bastante mas fino, malo y algo mas rigido...

EN cualquier caso el plastico termina amarilleando la moneda, supongo que algun compuesto del plastico termina aleandose/oxidando/recombinandose con la plata, que por otro lado se oxida y se alea con casi todo lo que pilla.

Como moneda de coleccion pues es lastimoso, pero como moneda/plata a "granel" casi que te da igual, de hecho y como ejemplo las monedas de franco de 100 pts en plata se pagan lo mismo esten como esten, incluso bolladas y taladradas.

Yo tengo guardadas algunas series completas desde el 1994 (2000pts) hasta el 2012 (30€) en perfecto estado, encapsuladas y demas, como coleccion,.... seleccionadas entre muchas, el resto como que casi al peso, encartuchadas en papel reciclado de 50 en 50 durmiendo el sueño de la reserva de valor, hasta que me sea necesaria...

Un saludo.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (25 May 2012)

Gracias por enrollarte en el mensaje, un detalle. 
Ya ni una mierda bolsa plastico XDD
Llevaba un tiempo buscando info acerca de conservación de las monedas, que parece que cualquier cosa las vaya a oxidar en "dos días"

Así que si no te entendí mal, las monedas de "reserva" las tienes envueltas en papel sin más, interesante.


----------



## FoSz2 (25 May 2012)

Electric0, lo del papel reciclado ¿es por el cloro?


----------



## bric (25 May 2012)

Aviso sobre conservación de los karlillos.

Evitad en la medida de los posible el apretar las tiras de monedas entre sí. El plástico que las envuelve es una mierda y las amarillea. *Evitad usar gomas *para atar "paquetes", las ennegrece. 

Precisamente ahora estaba preparando unas cuantas para un intercambio de karlillos por cromos que tengo con un forero esta tarde y al deshacer un paquete las cuatro monedas más cercanas a la goma estaban totalmente ennegrecidas por el canto y amarillas alrededor.

Por suerte las he visto, y las he cambiado por otras en buen estado, un error así puede provocar que la otra parte piense que le has intentado colar algo en mal estado, aunque no fuese la intencion, ojo. Las dejaré en un rincón esperando tiempos mejores cuando las vuelvan a pagar a buen precio para "hacer zumo" 

Si no fuese porque todo el mundo que compra las quiere con plástico (no entiendo porque) no tendría ni una con plástico. Pero bueno, quien paga manda.


----------



## Euler (25 May 2012)

Os comento lo que ha pasado. Mi sobrina ha ido esta mañana y el cajero le había conseguido 3 k30 y 4 k12 (dos del Quijote y dos de Colón). Me ha comentado que ha sido muy majo. Al final le ha pedido el teléfono, para avisarla en el caso de que encontrara más...pero mi sobrina no ha querido dárselo, jeje.

Lo mismo un día que pueda escaparme me paso por allí.

Gracias a todos por sus consejos. Y por este magnífico hilo.


----------



## musu19 (25 May 2012)

Yo las he comprado en el Bde sueltas, ni plasticucho ni nada, incluso amarilleadas; eso si, me pregunto si las queria asi!


----------



## Hastael2020nada (25 May 2012)

Hoy en mi sucursal me dieron mis 2 primeras moneditas, muy monas.
Luego fui a otro banco al lado y me dijeron que tenían "bastantes" pero que un chico hacía poco se las llevó todas.
Cagúendios.


----------



## Chila (25 May 2012)

bric dijo:


> Aviso sobre conservación de los karlillos.
> 
> Evitad en la medida de los posible el apretar las tiras de monedas entre sí. El plástico que las envuelve es una mierda y las amarillea. *Evitad usar gomas *para atar "paquetes", las ennegrece.
> 
> ...




El plástico, rotulado con la FNMT, garantiza en cierto modo la autenticidad.
Imagino que por eso la gente las prefiere en el plástico.
Yo tengo las que son para mí encapsuladas, y el resto en el plástico.


----------



## Chila (25 May 2012)

Una duda, de las serie de Isabel la Católica, ¿tenéis?
Es que no hay manera de encontrarlas...


----------



## electric0 (25 May 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Electric0, lo del papel reciclado ¿es por el cloro?



De siempre las monedas se conservaron en tubitos de carton, recuerdo todavia a mi padre "rompiendo" los tubitos para sacar las monedas... 
Mal lochafinista es Ud. el papel reciclado es por barato..... se podria abaratar mas todavia usando el papel de la pescaderia, pero huele enseguida a podrido....



Euler dijo:


> Os comento lo que ha pasado. Mi sobrina ha ido esta mañana y el cajero le había conseguido 3 k30 y 4 k12 (dos del Quijote y dos de Colón). Me ha comentado que ha sido muy majo. Al final le ha pedido el teléfono, para avisarla en el caso de que encontrara más...pero mi sobrina no ha querido dárselo, jeje.
> 
> Lo mismo un día que pueda escaparme me paso por allí.
> 
> Gracias a todos por sus consejos. Y por este magnífico hilo.



ALguna se va encontrando... pero pocas ya...



bric dijo:


> Aviso sobre conservación de los karlillos.
> 
> Evitad en la medida de los posible el apretar las tiras de monedas entre sí. El plástico que las envuelve es una mierda y las amarillea. *Evitad usar gomas *para atar "paquetes", las ennegrece.
> 
> ...



El ultimo fin de la mayoria de estas monedas sera similar a los pakillos,..... candelon,.... ¿que mas daran bollos y manchas?,... mientras sean reconocibles y "autentificables" seran buenas,...



musu19 dijo:


> Yo las he comprado en el Bde sueltas, ni plasticucho ni nada, incluso amarilleadas; eso si, me pregunto si las queria asi!



Remitase a la respuesta anterior en este mismo post



Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Hoy en mi sucursal me dieron mis 2 primeras moneditas, muy monas.
> Luego fui a otro banco al lado y me dijeron que tenían "bastantes" pero que un chico hacía poco se las llevó todas.
> Cagúendios.



Tarde, tarde, tarde, y mira que se aviso,....



Chila dijo:


> Una duda, de las serie de Isabel la Católica, ¿tenéis?
> Es que no hay manera de encontrarlas...



A mi tambien me costaron bastante, me temo que seran unas de las candidatas en cuanto a la posible revalorizacion numismatica, pero como yo ya no lo vere..... casi que me da igual.

Un saludo.


----------



## capiano (26 May 2012)

Hola. He calculado el precio de la moneda de 30 euros y apenas vale 13 euros con el valor de la plata a 28.37$/oz. Perdería mas de 16 euros por moneda. ¿Sigue siendo rentable esto?
¿Que opináis, confiáis en este?: Francisco Llinares Coloma


----------



## IvanRios (26 May 2012)

capiano dijo:


> Hola. He calculado el precio de la moneda de 30 euros y apenas vale 13 euros con el valor de la plata a 28.37$/oz. Perdería mas de 16 euros por moneda. ¿Sigue siendo rentable esto?
> ¿Que opináis, confiáis en este?: Francisco Llinares Coloma



¿Tampoco quedan de 20?


----------



## Junior666 (26 May 2012)

capiano dijo:


> Hola. He calculado el precio de la moneda de 30 euros y apenas vale 13 euros con el valor de la plata a 28.37$/oz. Perdería mas de 16 euros por moneda. ¿Sigue siendo rentable esto?
> ¿Que opináis, confiáis en este?: Francisco Llinares Coloma



A día de hoy sólo son rentables las de 12 euros. Si confías en que la plata no bajará mucho más compra bullion. Si no te fías intenta buscar k20 que algunas quedarán.


----------



## Ulisses (26 May 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> ¿Tampoco quedan de 20?




Yo creo que sí; pero en las sucursales. En el Banco de España sería bueno que algún forero nos lo confirmase.


----------



## musu19 (26 May 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Yo creo que sí; pero en las sucursales. En el Banco de España sería bueno que algún forero nos lo confirmase.



mi ultima visita al BdE, solo me dio 2k12, k20 me daba poquitas y k30 las que quisiera

edito: las k12 estaban sueltas y amarilleadas!


----------



## FoSz2 (26 May 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Mal lochafinista es Ud. el papel reciclado es por barato..... se podria abaratar mas todavia usando el papel de la pescaderia, pero huele enseguida a podrido....



Papel de cocina blanquito como la nieve...


----------



## electric0 (26 May 2012)

Verdades inamobibles y no opinables, basadas en la cruda realidad...

Con el formato del K12;

de 2000 pts .... años 1994-2001
1994	Madrid Asamblea del FMI-BM (2000 pts)
1995	Presidencia del Consejo U.E. (2000 pts)
1996	La Maja vestida (2000pts)
1997	El Quijote y Sancho (2000 pts)
1998	Felipe II (2000 pts)
1999	Xacobeo 1999 (2000 pts)
2000	V Centenario Carlos V (2000 pts)
2001	Ultima emision de la peseta (2000 pts)

de 12 € .... años 2002-2010
2002	Presidencia española de la UE
2003	XXV Aniversario constitucion Española
2004	Felipe y Letizia
2004	V Centenario de Isabel I de Castilla
2005	IV Centenario publicacion del Qujote
2006	V Centenario de Cristobal Colon
2007	50 Aniversario Tratado de Roma
2008	Año internacional Planeta Tierra
2009	X Aniversario Union economica monetaria
2010	Presidencia española de la UE

de 20 € .... años 2010-2011
2010	Mundiales de futbol (20€)
2011	Clara Campoamor (20€)

de 30 € .... año 2012
2012 X Aniversario del Euro (30€)


Todos los años tienen una edicion, con dos excepciones:
2004, con dos ediciones (isabelas y leticias)
Y el año 2010, con una moneda de 12€ y otra de 20€, indistinguibles por el lado de la cara, y soprendentes por el lado de la cruz, puesto que una tiene un facial de 12 y otra de 20.

Durante 17 años y medio (aprox.) y 18 ediciones se mantiene el mismo valor facial 2000pts/12€, el facial de 20€ solo se mantiene durante un año y medio (siempre aprox.) y durante 2 ediciones. Facial actual 30€. en todos los casos la calidad y cantidad de la plata no varia (+/- porcentaje de error 18gr de plata .925).

Sorprende la poca duracion del facial 20€ solo año y medio, y tambien las tiradas de monedas son sensiblemente mas cortas de la media.

.........

Valores; (3, facial, metal y numismatico )

Facial, el impreso por acuñacion en la moneda 2000pts, 12€, 20€, 30€, (segun la relacion anterior)

Metal, en todos casos el mismo 18gr plata .925 o plata de ley (como la de las joyerias,..... la plata 999.999 no sirve para joyeria, ni monedas de uso ordinario, por demasiado "blanda") (ver tabla siguiente)

Numismatico, incierto, segun quien compre y venda, y segun estado de la pieza, tipicamente hoy, y en buen estado sobre 14€, pero como cada numismatico y año es distinto, dar precios numismaticos "cerrados" es tonteria. Es el valor mas variable y menos confiable, aunque tambien puede dar sorpresas con algunas piezas, por raras o escasas.


Valor segun cotizacion de la plata....

Valor metal / valor cotizacion en €/k

Moneda en 12€ / plata en 720.73
Moneda en 13€ / plata en 780.79 
Moneda en 14€ / plata en 840,85 
Moneda en 15€ / plata en 900,91 
Moneda en 16€ / plata en 960,97 
Moneda en 17€ / plata en 1021,03 
Moneda en 18€ / plata en 1081,09 
Moneda en 19€ / plata en 1141,15	
Moneda de 20€ / plata en 1201,21 
Moneda de 30€ / plata en 1801,81 

Es lo que hay.... le joda a quien le joda..

-------------------------------------------------------

Apreciaciones personales (estas no son inamobibles y/o pueden estar equivocadas)

Estoy hasta los mismos de "yalodeciayoistas" que se apuntan al carro años mas tarde, pregonando a viva voz la bondad de estas piezas como reserva de valor, vaya con ellos mi mas profundo desprecio, junto con los mismos que se apunta ahora a pregonar la existencia de la burbuja inmobiliaria cuando antes la negaban.

Posiblemente las unicas piezas que tengan valor numismatico claro en el futuro sean los k20, y algun k12 por extraño, las leticias tan valoradas ahora numismaticamente son un camelo, ya que las hay por miles mas que otras, en cualquier caso como no lo vere en vida, casi que me la pela.

Los que piensan hacerse ricos con las monedas son unos ilusos, eso no ocurrira nunca, la unica funcion de recojerlas y guardarlas es la de poder comer caliente si las cosas se ponen feas hasta el punto de la escasez tipo posguerra. (escasez que por otra parte pienso que llegara en breve 1/2 años)

Los que dicen que todavia las encuentran por cientos, k12 entendemos, mienten, de hecho ya mismo resultaran dificiles de encontrar hasta las k20, en favor de las k30, que como es logico interesan mas al BdE.

El que no se busco la vida con antelacion, ya llega tarde, conseguira unas pocas con mucho esfuerzo, y ya esta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Buscape (28 May 2012)

El que busca en los pueblecillos termina encontrando...


----------



## electric0 (29 May 2012)

Buscape dijo:


> El que busca en los pueblecillos termina encontrando...



En cordoba provincia a 70km de la capital no hay nada, o casi nada (siempre algo se puede escapar) no merece la pena, creame...

En otras provincias ya no se, pero me temo que el algunas como coruña poco quedara...

Un saludo.


----------



## Buscape (29 May 2012)

Mi objetivo es reunir 2000 euros en k12´s o k20´s. Llevo 300 de momento. 

A ver en que me quedo.


----------



## Drinito (29 May 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> En cordoba provincia a 70km de la capital no hay nada, o casi nada (siempre algo se puede escapar) no merece la pena, creame...
> 
> En otras provincias ya no se, pero me temo que el algunas como coruña poco quedara...
> 
> Un saludo.



En Asturias te aseguro que no queda ni una en ningún sitio 

Me consta que hace poco quedaban en Baleares, en oficinas de Banca March, ahora ya no lo se.

Un saludo


----------



## wolker (29 May 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Verdades inamobibles y no opinables, basadas en la cruda realidad...



Muy buen resumen.


*"Los que dicen que todavia las encuentran por cientos, k12 entendemos, mienten..."*

Mentira.


----------



## karlilatúnya (29 May 2012)

El tiempo de almacenar plata y oro terminó,ahora llega el del plomo;sin olvidarnos de un buén acopio de latunes.


----------



## electric0 (29 May 2012)

wolker dijo:


> Muy buen resumen.
> 
> 
> *"Los que dicen que todavia las encuentran por cientos, k12 entendemos, mienten..."*
> ...



Si miento.....

Informenos entonces paqueño padawan, que algunos tenemos mas de 12.000€ ociosos en busca de plata k12, a 12€ la pieza por supuesto.....

Y si no va a informar callese...

Los buenos negocios rara vez se publicitan,... pero como se vacila... eh..?


----------



## electric0 (29 May 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> El tiempo de almacenar plata y oro terminó,ahora llega el del plomo;sin olvidarnos de un buén acopio de latunes.



La verdad es que si,... ya el acopio de plata y oro debe de estar hecho, ahora toca gasoil (gasolina nunca) pozo y huerto,.... con accesorios, motocultor, bomba, mini-industria-conservera, bodega, frutales, gallinitas, marranete, en fin,.... vuelta al campo como mi abuelo E.P.D. ,, y a poner cara de bobo cuando a uno le pregunten lo que sea, el interlocutor desconocido tiene que convencerse en menos de 2 minutos, que uno apenas sabe leer y suma con dificultad, y a partir de aqui a reirse de todos los triunfadores de la gran empresa, brokers, banqueros y demas hierbas de ciudad, que pasaran en breve mas hambre que un caracol en un espejo.

Un saludo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (29 May 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> La verdad es que si,... ya el acopio de plata y oro debe de estar hecho, ahora toca gasoil (gasolina nunca) pozo y huerto,.... con accesorios, motocultor, bomba, mini-industria-conservera, bodega, frutales, gallinitas, marranete, en fin,.... vuelta al campo como mi abuelo E.P.D. ,, y a poner cara de bobo cuando a uno le pregunten lo que sea, el interlocutor desconocido tiene que convencerse en menos de 2 minutos, que uno apenas sabe leer y suma con dificultad, y a partir de aqui a reirse de todos los triunfadores de la gran empresa, brokers, banqueros y demas hierbas de ciudad, que pasaran en breve mas hambre que un caracol en un espejo.
> 
> Un saludo.



jajajajajajajajaaaaaaa.....ahora mismo estoy llorando de tanto reirme jajajjjj lo del caracoljajajjj
Esto de hacer cara de tonto no lo tenía previsto,buena idea.
Para conservar gasoil hay que ponerle un aditivo contra las algas.
un saludo y un placer como siémpre leerle,Sr.Electrico.
:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## electric0 (29 May 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> jajajajajajajajaaaaaaa.....ahora mismo estoy llorando de tanto reirme jajajjjj lo del caracoljajajjj
> Esto de hacer cara de tonto no lo tenía previsto,buena idea.
> Para conservar gasoil hay que ponerle un aditivo contra las algas.
> un saludo y un placer como siémpre leerle,Sr.Electrico.
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Lo de poner cara de tonto lo aprendi de mi abuelo, que lejos de serlo lo aparentaba,.. asi le daba de comer el pan de hace tres dias y de beber el vino casi avinagrado a guardia civiles y makis, mientras el comia pan de hoy, jamon y vino del bueno,.... como ""era tonto y pobre"" no sabia y no molestaba, y mientras otros pasaban penurias el comia, bebia y otras cosas muy a gusto....

Pues esto es lo mismo, monedicas, gallinitas, huerto, ""pobre y bobo"" a ver quien es mas feliz.... y eso si, dentro de casa, sauna, hidromasaje y lo que fuera menester, con el riñon bien cubierto y amonedado, que sean otros los que se peleen por "papelicos de colores".

Un saludo.

Edito.. gracias por decirme lo del aditivo, lo ignoraba, y me va a ser util ya que en breve voya reorganizarme mi propio taller/gasolinera.

Manda huevos las algas, capaces de vivir en aceite contaminado.


----------



## Kid (29 May 2012)

El comentario de electric0 sobre su abuelo, me recuerda, y confío que a los que como yo ya tenemos una edad, una serie televisiva: "Yo Claudio".
Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (29 May 2012)

Al paso que vamos, el que no esté preparado ya lo tiene claro.La época de los billetes de colores se está terminando;empieza la de sobrevivir con poco.De repente la gente se dará cuenta que el agua es la mejor bebida (sobretodo cuando no hay otra) y unas patatas hervidas de tu tierra juntamente con una gallina de las tuyas y unas zanahorias estarán de muerte,al lado de lo que no comerán los que en vez de estar preparados ya,todavía están en las terrazas, bebiéndo cervezas y tapitas...¡venga despierten ya collons que esto va en serio!:vuelve la época de los 40 y esta vez el que quiera se puede preparar...pero nadie se prepara,esto será una carnicería y ni con cara de tontos nos salvaremos,porque la gente en ese caso quitará lo que sea y a quién sea para comer,es por eso que yo defiéndo que en vez de ayudar tanto a los bancos lo que deberíamos hacer son gigantescos bancos de alimentos por toda la geografía española y prepararnos todos a la vez,si no nadie se salvará,hay demasiada gente y demasiada de ella ignorante por desgracia.
Al final será lo que dios quiera,porque el hombre está demostrado que no sirve ni para luchar por su propia subsistencia,lástima de niños, que por su inocencia no tienen culpa de nada.
El que no tenga por lo menos las ideas claras ya no hace falta que se levante de la terraza del bar,que beba cerveza que el mundo se acaba.
El que lo tenga medio claro(en este foro hay mucha información y buena,además de en otros sitios,incluso si miras fuera de tu casa y te fijas un poco en la gente de la calle te darás cuénta )no esperes más y actúa de una vez,hazlo por tu familia aúnque no te lo creas esto ya está mas que jodido,aprovecha que en los supermercados todavía dan comida a cambio de papeles,que esto no puede ser por mucho tiémpo.


----------



## MOUSTRO (29 May 2012)

60, si 60 me han dado hoy, por supuesto de 12€
Juja y me han dicho que en 1 mes casi segura que hay mas
Flipo


----------



## wolker (29 May 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> algunos tenemos mas de 12.000€ ociosos en busca de plata k12...
> Y si no va a informar callese...



Algunos otros, tenemos bastante menos dinero.

Nunca dije que iba a facilitar información. Simplemente, es igual de fácil decir que no hay por cientos, a afirmarlo. Aun así, facilitaré la información de la que dispongo:

_*"…poner cara de bobo cuando a uno le pregunten lo que sea, el interlocutor desconocido tiene que convencerse en menos de 2 minutos, que uno apenas sabe leer y suma con dificultad.."*_


----------



## karlilatúnya (29 May 2012)

MOUSTRO dijo:


> 60, si 60 me han dado hoy, por supuesto de 12€
> Juja y me han dicho que en 1 mes casi segura que hay mas
> Flipo



La explicación puede ser muy sencilla y a la vez desoladora,la gente se empieza a desprender de los karlillos por falta de liquidez para el sustento básico.También pueden ser los bancos, en busca de esa liquidez,que tampoco es buena noticia.


----------



## electric0 (29 May 2012)

MOUSTRO dijo:


> 60, si 60 me han dado hoy, por supuesto de 12€
> Juja y me han dicho que en 1 mes casi segura que hay mas
> Flipo



Corra, corra, que se las quitan de las manos.




wolker dijo:


> Algunos otros, tenemos bastante menos dinero.
> 
> Nunca dije que iba a facilitar información. Simplemente, es igual de fácil decir que no hay por cientos, a afirmarlo. Aun así, facilitaré la información de la que dispongo:
> 
> _*"…poner cara de bobo cuando a uno le pregunten lo que sea, el interlocutor desconocido tiene que convencerse en menos de 2 minutos, que uno apenas sabe leer y suma con dificultad.."*_



Debo reconocer que es bueno descontextualizando, la pena es que ya lo conocemos todos, y entonces pues como que ya no tiene gracia...

______________________-

Esto lo que tiene de bueno es aquello de 5,4,3,2,1.......... y sin mirar la cotizacion siquiera, ¿para que? ¿como era aquello de nietzsche y el espejo? ¿o era de kant? ¿o no se que de las endivias y los mondos? me hago viejo, pierdo la memoria por momentos.... si es que ya uno va teniendo una edad.... menos mal que aun puedo amar de vez en diario (de momento, aunque durara poco ya)... perdon que esto no es veteranos

Comprad malditos ¡¡¡ comprad ¡¡¡... pero a mi no, que no vendo.... ni doy, ni regalo, ¿sere avaro? ¿o previsor? debe ser el calor,.... 45 a la sombra.

Ya mismo se queda todo como ciertos desiertos desiertos, es lo que tienen las crisis sitemicas...


----------



## malibux (29 May 2012)

Yo, por si sirve de algo, en estos meses donde más he encontrado ha sido en oficinas de:

- Catalunya Caixa
- Alguna de Bantierra
- Unas pocas sueltas en CAI/Ibercaja
- Un buen filón en una oficina de Santander
- Caja Laboral (bastantes)

Pero me imagino que será simplemente casualidad, igual no tiene nada que ver el banco en sí, sino las condiciones particulares de cada sucursal y su zona.

Lo mejor es ir por sucursales de barrios "obreros", donde antes solían tener monedas de plata para los aweletes.


----------



## wolker (29 May 2012)

> "…poner cara de bobo cuando a uno le pregunten lo que sea, el interlocutor desconocido tiene que convencerse en menos de 2 minutos, que uno apenas sabe leer y suma con dificultad.."
> 
> ...*la pena es que ya lo conocemos todos, y entonces pues como que ya no tiene gracia*...



*electric0*, la La frase era suya. Lo que no comprendí en su momento es que fuera un chiste. 

Pensé que era un post serio, lo siento. Post de humor. La verdad, que nos viene bien.

Al hilo, concreto que, las más de cien monedas de las sucursales, no son de plata. Son las últimas de Alpaca (aleación), que ya no las quiere nadie…


----------



## IvanRios (29 May 2012)

wolker dijo:


> Al hilo, concreto que, las más de cien monedas de las sucursales, no son de plata. Son las últimas de Alpaca (aleación), que ya no las quiere nadie…



Eing? Comor?


----------



## electric0 (29 May 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Eing? Comor?



No se me preocupe, es que va a subir la plata, yo ni miro ya la cotizacion, ¿para que?


----------



## guscrack (29 May 2012)

la plata se va a poner a 5 , en las sucursales que frecuento me puede guardar los k12 de 100 en 100 , por que lo saben y la peña las devuelve a puñados


----------



## karlilatúnya (29 May 2012)

guscrack dijo:


> la plata se va a poner a 5 , en las sucursales que frecuento me puede guardar los k12 de 100 en 100 , por que lo saben y la peña las devuelve a puñados



Si,si, las ganas de pillarlos,pero llegas tarde,gustavo.:bla::bla:


----------



## ChosLive (30 May 2012)

MOUSTRO dijo:


> 60, si 60 me han dado hoy, por supuesto de 12€
> Juja y me han dicho que en 1 mes casi segura que hay mas
> Flipo



Que envidia, ¿No nos dices donde?


----------



## Darthor (30 May 2012)

guscrack dijo:


> la plata se va a poner a 5 , en las sucursales que frecuento me puede guardar los k12 de 100 en 100 , por que lo saben y la peña las devuelve a puñados



Dime que surcursales son esas, porque yo me he pateado más de una localidad y ya no queda absolutamente nada, eso sí, de 20 las que quieras. Parece ser que el verano pasado los chinos arrasaron con todo ::

Por otra parte, en Unnim me han comentado que están pelados, según el cajero no les quedan ni en la central. A saber.


----------



## electric0 (30 May 2012)

Si, el personal esta muy revuelto, supongo que son aquellos mismos que cuando hace lo menos 3 años colge la primera referencia a estas monedas como reserva de valor me trataron de loco, y andan ahora rebuscando a ultima hora....

Trabajar, pensar y funcionar en corto, nos ha traido hasta aqui, y ya no se trata de 1, 10, 100 ó 1000 piezas, se trata de una actitud erronea.

Se nace desnudo, y se muere desnudo. (y no hablo de ropa)

Cuando ya se tranquilize esto,... ya si eso vuelvo


----------



## MOUSTRO (30 May 2012)

ChosLive dijo:


> Que envidia, ¿No nos dices donde?



Si hombre, no hay secretos....
Desde mi localización que lo pone arriba a la derecha hasta la capital donde estan hay exactamente


10200.75 Km :8:


----------



## musu19 (30 May 2012)

guscrack dijo:


> la plata se va a poner a 5 , en las sucursales que frecuento me puede guardar los k12 de 100 en 100 , por que lo saben y la peña las devuelve a puñados



Calopez por aqui preguntan por Usted!


----------



## albayalde (30 May 2012)

guscrack dijo:


> la plata se va a poner a 5 , en las sucursales que frecuento me puede guardar los k12 de 100 en 100 , por que lo saben y la peña las devuelve a puñados



Y en que maniconmio dice usted que se l guardan?


----------



## IvanRios (30 May 2012)

guscrack dijo:


> la plata se va a poner a 5 , en las sucursales que frecuento me puede guardar los k12 de 100 en 100 , por que lo saben y la peña las devuelve a puñados



Ya tenemos aquí al rey de la mentira y el engaño, el troll multinick gustavo. Tu psiquiatra te anda buscando...


----------



## wolker (30 May 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Se nace desnudo, y se muere desnudo...
> 
> Cuando ya se tranquilize esto,... ya si eso vuelvo



Empezaré por su final.
Vuelva cuando quiera, de hecho, en el hilo ha sido de los que más ha aportado, por supuesto. Agradecido por su trabajo.

Efectivamente, desnudo seguirá aferrándose a su posición. Sabedor omnipotente. 

Post atrás dijo “verdades inamovibles” (la primera con v) cierto es. Pero cada vez que algún forero encuentra una sola moneda en una Sucursal. Ya no digo dos, ni por supuesto una cantidad “intolerable” digamos, 12. Lo niega rotundamente con su sabiduría… No lo comprendo. ¿Actitud errónea?

El sumun. Usted, solamente usted, era conocedor, y “creador” de esas monedas. Nadie más sobre la Faz de la tierra conocía “su poder”. Ahora, *desprecia a cualquiera *que a día de hoy, puedan conseguirlas… ¿Actitud errónea? ¿Qué tiene en contra de todos ellos?. Habla de desprecio. Desprecio profundo…Son sus palabras. ¿Actitud errónea? Abra su mente, no muera desnudo… A caso tiene una mentalidad avariciosa, que no logra ver que los demás también pueden “poseer” k12… Hoy.

Cierto es que hay personas, foreros… Uno de los últimos en este hilo, parece ser que tiene varios, muchos nick y predice que la plata estará a 5. Da igual $ que €, eso es lo único que ni él, ni nadie sabe. Y si pasará, ¿Cuándo sería…?. Lo demás, porque no va a ser cierto. Quizás se pueda dudar, usted y muchos… pero de ahí, a desvirtuarle por catecismo… tampoco lo entiendo. 

Además, si sabemos que “habla por hablar” porque recibe respuesta…


----------



## Chila (30 May 2012)

Hoy me han puesto trabas de todo tipo en una caixa para darme 12ks.

Que si los clientes, que si estoy acaparando...
"¿perdone?. ¿El libro de reclamaciones?"

Me han dado 4, igual tenían más, no lo descarto.


----------



## electric0 (30 May 2012)

wolker dijo:


> Empezaré por su final.
> Vuelva cuando quiera, de hecho, en el hilo ha sido de los que más ha aportado, por supuesto. Agradecido por su trabajo.
> 
> Efectivamente, desnudo seguirá aferrándose a su posición. Sabedor omnipotente.
> ...



Nada, nada, ni se preocupe, no mas problemas... nos vemos en los bares, si yo ya he terminado y para los tres meses que le quedan a esto.....

NO sera necesario esperar demasiado, desde tochovista, (nuestro serenisimo profeta) pasando por MM, JCB, y por otros muchos e insignes, todos estan donde deben, y ya queda poco por hacer, quizas solo el ultimo IK si es que llega... 

(( recordando a aquellos argentinos inmortales, contando la vida de warren, --------la oracion tiene sujeto y predicado ¿que por que digo esto? porque nunca me he sentido mas sujeto que cuando he estado predicando,------ yo ya no necesito ni sujetos ni predicados, ni siquiera oraciones))

MAFO corre cual rata, el "gallego" sigue poniendo herraduras redondas a su borrico, culo feo sigue apretando, el heleno viviendo la vida mientras mendiga cual perroflauta, nos quedan menos telediarios que a SAR-leti, y todo el mundo se empeña en mirarme a la punta de..l... dedo y una tipografia quizas erratica....
La livertad siempre muere con un gran estruendo (y livertad esta escrito con V a proposito, aunque se que casi nadie lo entendera)

No pensaba tener que volver despues de casi 20 años a escribirlo, y me duele no por lo que dice si no por lo que representa, pero lo dicho...

не више проблема, Лаку ноћ, срећа


----------



## wolker (30 May 2012)

Soy de los que se hacen el café en casa... pero hay que ser coherentes y saber que hasta aquí hemos llegado. Las cuestiones “políticas”… su de ambulación por el foro cual Mesías, conocedor de todos los peregrinos y sabedor de su futuro. .. No ha lugar.

Yo también le deseo que sea feliz, que no tenga problemas, y que los pocos días que nos quedan, los disfrute. En español, si lo acepta.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 May 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Si, el personal esta muy revuelto, supongo que son aquellos mismos que *cuando hace lo menos 3 años colge la primera referencia a estas monedas* como reserva de valor me trataron de loco, y andan ahora rebuscando a ultima hora....



Perdona Electric0, pero antes de que te registrases algunos teníamos el culo pelado de comprar karlillos. En aquella época te los podías llevar por cajas de 500 del BdE...Aquí tienes el primer hilo oficial abierto en el 2008 :

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-comprar-monedas-plata-bde-hilo-oficial.html

No me parece correcto acusar de mentirosos a aquellos que siguen consiguiendo k12. Hay algún trollaco, pero seguro que aún se encuentran...aunque cada vez menos.

Saludos


----------



## Aferro (31 May 2012)

Yo ya llevo en este foro muchos años.
Aun se puede encontar k12. Ayer sin ir mas lejos encontre 8 k12 en la sucursal del banco de valencia en Mislata. Si b ien lo normal en las sucursales no tengan ni ide de lo que pides y en algunas de ofrezcan algun k20 o k30.

Salut


----------



## karlilatúnya (31 May 2012)

Aferro dijo:


> Yo ya llevo en este foro muchos años.
> Aun se puede encontar k12. Ayer sin ir mas lejos encontre 8 k12 en la sucursal del banco de valencia en Mislata. Si b ien lo normal en las sucursales no tengan ni ide de lo que pides y en algunas de ofrezcan algun k20 o k30.
> 
> Salut



Yo ya no busco más;pero me temo que si esto sigue así,la gente los devolverá antes de hora al banco, y al que le sobre liquidez, podrá seguir acaparando a voluntad.
Al decir antes de hora,quiero que se comprenda lo siguiente:todo lo que sea deshacerse de los karlillos para comprar cualquier cosa que no sea pura y dura subsistencia es de locos,seguro que alguno los cambia para comprarse el nuevo "iphone":vomito:
Cada cuál con sus cuéntas y que le salgan.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (31 May 2012)

Hoy en una sucursal tenían 27, todavía no me lo creo.. eso sí 10 de esas estaban sucias y el resto como nuevas aun en su envoltorio (del 2010, presidencia europea)


----------



## Chila (31 May 2012)

Yo encuentro, pero como decís casi todos, 3 aquí, 4 allí...


----------



## platanoes (31 May 2012)

Al leer el enlace de Monster del 2008, me gustaría partir una lanza por aquellos "locos" foreros que en el año 2008 tuvieron "la ocurrencia" de cambiar sus altamente valorados "billetes de curso legal" por "moneduchas" de 12 euros, que entonces valian poco más de 4 euros en plata (curiosamente la misma proporción que ahora el K30), y como se generaban discusiones por aquellos tiempos de que si era más rentable comprar pakillos, que si el mercado de los pakillos no era el de la plata, etc... 
Sin embargo los que por aquel entonces compraron, y los que algunos años más tarde tambien pudimos adquirir algunos sin demasiados problemas, pueden estar tranquilo de que hicieron lo adecuado en ese momento, ya que la mayoria que estamos aqui no queremos mercadear con la plata, sino que simplemente queremos dejarle algo a los nietos, para que nos recuerden con cariño. (y de paso protegernos ante madmaxes futuros).
Y con la referencia al k30, quiero decir que aunque se agoten los k12, no esta todo perdido, quien cambie ahora papelitos por k30, puede que dentro de otros 5 años, valoren en ese momento su "loca inversión". Para refrendar esto solo tenemos que recordar que la ratio historica del oro/plata es de 16, con lo cual una onza de plata debería valer unos 80 euros, y por tanto un k30 (media onza) bien podría cotizarse a 40 euros... Y todo esto sin tener que comprar nada: Simplemente cambiando el formato del efectivo.


----------



## KyL (31 May 2012)

No tengo ninguna, pero estoy pensando en buscar por aquí y la verdad, me da un poco de cosa entrar en una sucursal preguntando por ellas :o ¿como voy? en plan, tengo 12 euros feuchos que pesan mucho ¿tienes alguna de esas bonitas monedas de 12 euros? y si tienen más me las llevo :cook: : ¿si no tienen pueden pedirlas? : ¿tengo que ser cliente de la entidad? : ¿si me ofrecen de más valor pillo o lo mejor es seguir buscando de 12?

Os agradezco la ayuda ^__^


----------



## Aferro (31 May 2012)

Yo simplemente entro. hago cola en la caja y pregunto si tienen monedas de 12 euros.
Si me dicen que no , les doy las gracias y me voy.
Otras veces dudan, nomsaben si son k12 o k20 y tengo quen esperar 10-15 minutos a que abran la caja. Otras veces saben que solo tiene k30.
No te montes peliculas y simpelmente pregunta por ellas.

Salut


----------



## Hastael2020nada (31 May 2012)

A mi muchas me han mirado con extrañeza, una no sabía que las de 12 euros eran de plata. Por si acaso, ya digo de 12 euros a secas.


----------



## seerkan (31 May 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Y con la referencia al k30, quiero decir que aunque se agoten los k12, no esta todo perdido, quien cambie ahora papelitos por k30, puede que dentro de otros 5 años, valoren en ese momento su "loca inversión". Para refrendar esto solo tenemos que recordar que la ratio historica del oro/plata es de 16, con lo cual una onza de plata debería valer unos 80 euros, y por tanto un k30 (media onza) bien podría cotizarse a 40 euros... Y todo esto sin tener que comprar nada: Simplemente cambiando el formato del efectivo.



Pero, si miramos el valor que tienen/tendrán en plata, no sería mejor comprar k12 por 13,XX o 14€, que k20 o k30?


----------



## KyL (31 May 2012)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> A mi muchas me han mirado con extrañeza, una no sabía que las de 12 euros eran de plata. Por si acaso, ya digo de 12 euros a secas.



jeje, sip, es que yo vivo en una zona de pueblos pequeños y me da un poco de cosa que los "bancarios" me miren raro (ya no te digo los "veteranos" del lugar cuando me oigan preguntando :XX::XX pero haré lo que dices, no mencionaré la plata


----------



## vigobay (1 Jun 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Al leer el enlace de Monster del 2008, me gustaría partir una lanza por aquellos "locos" foreros que en el año 2008 tuvieron "la ocurrencia" de cambiar sus altamente valorados "billetes de curso legal" por "moneduchas" de 12 euros, que entonces valian poco más de 4 euros en plata (curiosamente la misma proporción que ahora el K30), y como se generaban discusiones por aquellos tiempos de que si era más rentable comprar pakillos, que si el mercado de los pakillos no era el de la plata, etc...
> Sin embargo los que por aquel entonces compraron, y los que algunos años más tarde tambien pudimos adquirir algunos sin demasiados problemas, pueden estar tranquilo de que hicieron lo adecuado en ese momento, ya que la mayoria que estamos aqui no queremos mercadear con la plata, sino que simplemente queremos dejarle algo a los nietos, para que nos recuerden con cariño. (y de paso protegernos ante madmaxes futuros).
> Y con la referencia al k30, quiero decir que aunque se agoten los k12, no esta todo perdido, quien cambie ahora papelitos por k30, puede que dentro de otros 5 años, valoren en ese momento su "loca inversión". Para refrendar esto solo tenemos que recordar que la ratio historica del oro/plata es de 16, con lo cual una onza de plata debería valer unos 80 euros, y por tanto un k30 (media onza) bien podría cotizarse a 40 euros... Y todo esto sin tener que comprar nada: Simplemente cambiando el formato del efectivo.



El 2008 no era el momento de comprar karlillos sino de comprar onzas de plata con casi el doble de plata por los 12 euros. Al subir la plata posteriormente se hicieron más interesantes. Fíjate lo que vale una onza de plata ahora y fíjate lo que vale un karlillo. Aún así está claro que mejor karlillos que papelitos.


----------



## ALVIN (3 Jun 2012)

Tengo una duda, las monedas de 12 euros te las dan en las oficinas de un banco suponiendo que tengan, a cambio de 12 euros? lo digo porque hay paginas en internet donde se pueden comprar pero la más económica es la del 2010 por 18 euros. gracias de antemano, sé que es una duda un poco tonta


----------



## albayalde (3 Jun 2012)

ALVIN dijo:


> Tengo una duda, las monedas de 12 euros te las dan en las oficinas de un banco suponiendo que tengan, a cambio de 12 euros? lo digo porque hay paginas en internet donde se pueden comprar pero la más económica es la del 2010 por 18 euros. gracias de antemano, sé que es una duda un poco tonta



Todo funciona igual, oferta y demanda, como en los bancos ya no las hay el, precio de venta es el precio por el cual uno esta dispuesto a pagar, en este mismo foro tienes el hilo de BID-ASK donde los compradores dicen cuanto están dispuestos a pagar y los vendedores por cuanto están dispuestos a vender


----------



## ALVIN (3 Jun 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Todo funciona igual, oferta y demanda, como en los bancos ya no las hay el, precio de venta es el precio por el cual uno esta dispuesto a pagar, en este mismo foro tienes el hilo de BID-ASK donde los compradores dicen cuanto están dispuestos a pagar y los vendedores por cuanto están dispuestos a vender



Gracias por la respuesta tan rápida. Entonces miraré en las sucursales primero. Pero entonces 18 euros es mucho pagar por una moneda de 12 euros actualmente?


----------



## karlilatúnya (3 Jun 2012)

ALVIN dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta tan rápida. Entonces miraré en las sucursales primero. Pero entonces 18 euros es mucho pagar por una moneda de 12 euros actualmente?



Si,porque por 2 € + tienes la de 20 € que te garantiza al devolverla al banco 20 €;en cambio la de 12 comprada por 18 solo te garantiza 12.De 20 todavía hay y si no de 30.Todas tienen la misma cantidad de plata.


----------



## montytorri (12 Jun 2012)

Le hago un up a este hilo para dar las gracias a todos los que en su momento nos "iluminaron" con su sabiduría, no voy a nombrar a nadie, pues yo ya llegué con el segundo hilo y se me olvidará gente, pero en estos momentos en que parece que va a petar todo, lo menos que puedo hacer, es subirlo y decir GRACIAS


----------



## karlilatúnya (13 Jun 2012)

montytorri dijo:


> Le hago un up a este hilo para dar las gracias a todos los que en su momento nos "iluminaron" con su sabiduría, no voy a nombrar a nadie, pues yo ya llegué con el segundo hilo y se me olvidará gente, pero en estos momentos en que parece que va a petar todo, lo menos que puedo hacer, es subirlo y decir GRACIAS



Aparte de los k12 no te olvides de los latunes.:
un saludo.


----------



## Rafacoins (14 Jun 2012)

que es un latun?


----------



## alienhunter (14 Jun 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> que es un latun?



Latun= lata de atun.

Es un alimento que aguanta muchisimos años y segun teorias madmaxistas en caso de catastrofe se podria usar como alimento y moneda de cambio


----------



## Kid (14 Jun 2012)

Lee en el foro y si no tienes paciencia, utiliza el buscador.
No pretendo ser descortés, sólo te propongo una tarea enriquecedora.
Saludos.


----------



## Kid (14 Jun 2012)

Bueno, un forero más condescendiente que yo se ha adelantado y te ha dado la respuesta que buscabas.


----------



## Garrafón (14 Jun 2012)

Yo todavía consigo K20 sin problemas pero para las k12 tal vez sería más apropiado acudir a una delegación del Banco de España que es al fin y al cabo donde acaban casi todas las devueltas, creo que solo quedan 17 delegaciones en España, aunque estén negras por estar mal conservadas o circuladas no importa, se limpian y se guardan en cápsulas de 33mm que podéis comprar en tiendas numismáticas, allí también os explicarán como limpiarlas sin dañarlas.


----------



## karlilatúnya (14 Jun 2012)

Garrafón dijo:


> Yo todavía consigo K20 sin problemas pero para las k12 tal vez sería más apropiado acudir a una delegación del Banco de España que es al fin y al cabo donde acaban casi todas las devueltas, creo que solo quedan 17 delegaciones en España, aunque estén negras por estar mal conservadas o circuladas no importa, se limpian y se guardan en cápsulas de 33mm que podéis comprar en tiendas numismáticas, allí también os explicarán como limpiarlas sin dañarlas.



No hace falta limpiarlas ni encapsularlas para nada,la plata al peso se paga igual limpia que sucia,y en el banco te devuelven los 12€ igual si está limpia como si está sucia o rayada.No olvidemos que ésta moneda,numismaticamente poca salida tendrá,a no ser que los engendros se revaloricen con el tiempo:XX::XX::XX:
Guardarlas, simplemente guardarlas.
un saludo.


----------



## spam (14 Jun 2012)

Hola, perdonad la ignorancia pero, sabéis si aún quedan monedas de 12€ o ya se han liquidado todas? Porque en la web de la FNMT solo venden de 20€... Las de 12€ se pueden pedir en tu entidad bancaria, o mejor en el BdE, por si queda algo de stock en algún lugar? El problema es que soy de provincias y no tengo ninguna sucursal a mano.
Saludos.


----------



## jjsuamar (14 Jun 2012)

Ayer fuí a dos bancos y solicite monedas de k12. En una de las entidades me han contestado hoy que ya me las tienen en le banco. Ningún problema.
Ya me contestado del otro, que nasti de plasti.


----------



## karlilatúnya (14 Jun 2012)

spam dijo:


> Hola, perdonad la ignorancia pero, sabéis si aún quedan monedas de 12€ o ya se han liquidado todas? Porque en la web de la FNMT solo venden de 20€... Las de 12€ se pueden pedir en tu entidad bancaria, o mejor en el BdE, por si queda algo de stock en algún lugar? El problema es que soy de provincias y no tengo ninguna sucursal a mano.
> Saludos.



Yo practico "turismok12" en invierno,que consiste en hacer visitas a bancos en los pueblos vecinos y pillar lo que puedo,pero ya va siendo tarde,muy tarde...


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Jun 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Yo practico "turismok12" en invierno,que consiste en hacer visitas a bancos en los pueblos vecinos y pillar lo que puedo,pero ya va siendo tarde,muy tarde...



A mí ya no me merece la pena el esfuerzo, es una pérdida de tiempo, prefiero pagar más.


----------



## karlilatúnya (15 Jun 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> A mí ya no me merece la pena el esfuerzo, es una pérdida de tiempo, prefiero pagar más.[/QUO
> 
> Pues yo prefiero dejar de comprar plata y volver a comprar oro,para diversificar un poco,ya sabes:oro,plata,latunes+palomitas...


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Jun 2012)

alienhunter dijo:


> Latun= lata de atun.
> 
> Es un alimento que aguanta muchisimos años y segun teorias madmaxistas en caso de catastrofe se podria usar como alimento y moneda de cambio



Gracias por la respuesta. Creen que llegaremos a ese extremo?, me gustaria pensar que no


----------



## jjsuamar (15 Jun 2012)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Ayer fuí a dos bancos y solicite monedas de k12. En una de las entidades me han contestado hoy que ya me las tienen en el banco. Ningún problema.
> Ya me contestado del otro, que nasti de plasti.



Ya están recogidas son del 2009, todas precintadas y sin usar. He vuelto a encargar mas, ningún problema en esta entidad. Total normalidad por mi petición.


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Jun 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> FoSz2 dijo:
> 
> 
> > A mí ya no me merece la pena el esfuerzo, es una pérdida de tiempo, prefiero pagar más.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Garrafón (15 Jun 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> No hace falta limpiarlas ni encapsularlas para nada,la plata al peso se paga igual limpia que sucia,y en el banco te devuelven los 12€ igual si está limpia como si está sucia o rayada.No olvidemos que ésta moneda,numismaticamente poca salida tendrá,a no ser que los engendros se revaloricen con el tiempo:XX::XX::XX:
> Guardarlas, simplemente guardarlas.
> un saludo.



No está de más contemplar todas las posibilidades.
En Alemania las k12 españolas se venden bien si están bien conservadas, nunca se sabe dónde puedes acabar vendiendo tus monedas.
También existe la posibilidad muy real de que el euro en el futuro no sea como lo conocemos ahora, incluso puede que permanezcamos en él o no, en ese caso el valor numismático superaría de largo el valor de su contenido en plata.
No cuesta nada molestarse un poco en conservarlas en buenas condiciones.


----------



## albayalde (15 Jun 2012)

Garrafón dijo:


> No está de más contemplar todas las posibilidades.
> En Alemania las k12 españolas se venden bien si están bien conservadas, nunca se sabe dónde puedes acabar vendiendo tus monedas.
> También existe la posibilidad muy real de que el euro en el futuro no sea como lo conocemos ahora, incluso puede que permanezcamos en él o no, en ese caso el valor numismático superaría de largo el valor de su contenido en plata.
> No cuesta nada molestarse un poco en conservarlas en buenas condiciones.



¿De verdad crees lo que estas diciendo? has visto alguna vez un karlillo, si son feos a raviar?
Si un Soberano que es una moneda bonita,no se que tirada tendrá, 
pero no creo que sea mucho mas que kiarlillos que andan por los 20 millones de unidades, pagan a precio de spot del oro ¿Como va a tener valor numismático un Karlillo?


----------



## Garrafón (15 Jun 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> ¿De verdad crees lo que estas diciendo? has visto alguna vez un karlillo, si son feos a raviar?
> Si un Soberano que es una moneda bonita,no se que tirada tendrá,
> pero no creo que sea mucho mas que kiarlillos que andan por los 20 millones de unidades, pagan a precio de spot del oro ¿Como va a tener valor numismático un Karlillo?



Tengo varias cajas de 500, fui uno de los zumbaos que en su día hizo caso a Monster, y le doy las gracias por ello.
Ojalá supiera donde postea ahora.


----------



## opilano (15 Jun 2012)

Garrafón dijo:


> Tengo varias cajas de 500, fui uno de los zumbaos que en su día hizo caso a Monster, y le doy las gracias por ello.
> Ojalá supiera donde postea ahora.



Continía posteando en este foro, de vez en cuando se deja ver por los hilos metaleros :rolleye:


----------



## superinsider (15 Jun 2012)

LLamé ayer al BDE de BIlbao y me dicen que las de 20 Euros están agotadas. Que sólo tienen de 30.......Menos mal que coji unas cuantas de 20 hace tiempo....de 12 imposible en ningún sitio de los que yo haya preguntado, pero flipo al ver a foreros que aún las consiguen...sois unos máquinas


----------



## albayalde (15 Jun 2012)

Garrafón dijo:


> Tengo varias cajas de 500, fui uno de los zumbaos que en su día hizo caso a Monster, y le doy las gracias por ello.
> Ojalá supiera donde postea ahora.



Pues en ese caso admiro tu fe, a mi ntender el único karlillo que pudiera revalorizarsse a lo largo del tiempo como moneda de coleccion,y no por su valor en plata, son los k20 del mundial, porque sinceramente, cuantos seguidores hay hoy en dia de Isabel la Catolica, o de Felipe y Leticia, si los diseños ademas son feos como avaricia.Ahora que el futbol es algo que trasciende más alla de nuestras fronteras, seguirodes de la roja hay en todo el mundo , por eso pienso que esos serán los únicos que quizas puedan tener algo de valor como moneda de coleccion , el resto valdran lo que se cotice la plata que llevan


----------



## musu19 (15 Jun 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> ¿De verdad crees lo que estas diciendo? has visto alguna vez un karlillo, si son feos a raviar?
> Si un Soberano que es una moneda bonita,no se que tirada tendrá,
> pero no creo que sea mucho mas que kiarlillos que andan por los 20 millones de unidades, pagan a precio de spot del oro ¿Como va a tener valor numismático un Karlillo?



su edición ronda los 2.000.000 , vamos que sobra un cero... y si puede revalorizarse.. no creo que todas, ni mucho, pero si están bien conservadas por que no... a saber la cantidad de ellas que se han fundido ya... y fuera de españa se venden por unos 15 y 16 lereles...


----------



## albayalde (15 Jun 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> su edición ronda los 2.000.000 , vamos que sobra un cero... y si puede revalorizarse.. no creo que todas, ni mucho, pero si están bien conservadas por que no... a saber la cantidad de ellas que se han fundido ya... y fuera de españa se venden por unos 15 y 16 lereles...



Pero si multiplicas por 10 emisiones de k12 tienes los 20 millones , es lo que tienen las matemáticas,pero vamos que no voy a ser yo el que le quite la ilusion a nadie de que un karlillo pueda tener algun valor numismático,si estuvieran hechas de pongamos cobre no hubiera comprado mas de una unidad de cada una , pero al estar hechas de plata la cosa cambia, y creo que como yo el 95% de los que tenemos cierta catidad.En Europa los qeu la han comprado lo han hecho mas como moneda bullion que como moseda bonita o de cierto valor numismatico
Un pakillo , y se han fundido muchos más que karlillos , el unico valor que tiene es su peso en plata, excepto alguna estrella concreta o moneda con algun defecto o tara de fabrica, y lo mismo pasa con los amadeos , pelones ....


----------



## Chila (15 Jun 2012)

superinsider dijo:


> LLamé ayer al BDE de BIlbao y me dicen que las de 20 Euros están agotadas. Que sólo tienen de 30.......Menos mal que coji unas cuantas de 20 hace tiempo....de 12 imposible en ningún sitio de los que yo haya preguntado, pero flipo al ver a foreros que aún las consiguen...sois unos máquinas



Patear macho...

REspecto a las tiradas, creo recordar que la más alta, que era la del 2002 rondaba los 2000000, y la de menos, las de Isabel La Católica de 1994 no llegaban al 1.000.000.


----------



## albayalde (15 Jun 2012)

Pongo un poco de informacion util respecto a emisiones y tiradas, creo recordar que los datos los recopile de la página de la propia Fábrica de Moneda y Timbre

2002	Presidencia española del Consejo de la Unión 1608400	
2003	XXV Aniversario de la Constitución Española 1468800	
2004	V Centenario de la muerte de Isabel I de Castilla[ 1496100	
2004	Enlace de Felipe y Letizia 2505700	
2005	IV Centenario de la publicación de El Quijote 1880900	
2006	V Centenario de la muerte de Cristóbal Colón 1379600	
2007	50º Aniversario del Tratado de Roma  1002500	
2008	Año Internacional del Planeta Tierra[ 938300	
2009	X Aniversario de la Unión Económica y Monetaria 875800	
2010	Presidencia española de la UE[ 2000000	
total 15156100	

Tambien informo al que le pueda interesar, que en el BDE de A Coruña, ya no quedan k12 pero si k20


----------



## musu19 (16 Jun 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> total 15156100



Solo digo, que pongamos unos 10, 15 años... si estan en buen estado y el precio de la plata sigue subiendo... puede haber gente que les pueda interesar.. yo no las guardo para eso... pero si por suerte tiene una contrapartida mas. eso que ganamos!


----------



## gurrumino (16 Jun 2012)

Hoy he soñado que en un futuro proximo , todo aficionado a las monedas de plata querra hacerse con un K-12-20-30.... , como icono del pais que desencadeno' la debacle economica mundial ::::::, su valor numismatico llegara' a la estratosfera ::::::


----------



## Rafacoins (16 Jun 2012)

Caja de 500 K12?, son como las MonsterBox de Maples o Filarmonicas?. La verdad es que nunca he visto una, alguien se anima a colgar una foto de como vienen presentadas?


----------



## Rafacoins (16 Jun 2012)

gurrumino dijo:


> Hoy he soñado que en un futuro proximo , todo aficionado a las monedas de plata querra hacerse con un K-12-20-30.... , como icono del pais que desencadeno' la debacle economica mundial ::::::, su valor numismatico llegara' a la estratosfera ::::::



Voy a citarte una frase del forero "Eléctrico" que escribio hace mucho tiempo sobre los K12, y que a pesar de que ya ha sido copiada en muchos post en este foro, vale la pena recordar de vez en cuando ...

"Advertencias.... es muy dificil hacerse rico con 100/200/500 monedas, asi que nadie se vaya a preparar el cuento de la lechera, el que tiene 1000/2000/5000 ganara algo de dinero sin arriesgar absolutamente nada, pero tampoco sera rico, y el que tenga 10.000/20.000/50.000 monedas ya era rico antes de empezar la historia, asi que ahora simplemente sera algo mas rico."


----------



## Ulisses (16 Jun 2012)

Muy bien traida la cita de "Eléctrico". 

Es uno de los foreros que puede ser considerado como miembro de la "Patrística" metalera.


----------



## Chila (17 Jun 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Pongo un poco de informacion util respecto a emisiones y tiradas, creo recordar que los datos los recopile de la página de la propia Fábrica de Moneda y Timbre
> 
> 2002	Presidencia española del Consejo de la Unión 1608400
> 2003	XXV Aniversario de la Constitución Española 1468800
> ...



Las letizias sí que son las que más se ven en las entidades bancarias.
¿las que menos hay del 2008/9/10? Yo pensaba que eran las isabeles del 2004.


----------



## electric0 (17 Jun 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Muy bien traida la cita de "Eléctrico".
> 
> Es uno de los foreros que puede ser considerado como miembro de la "Patrística" metalera.



Disculpe Ud. yo solo soy miembro de mi propio club, un club de solo un miembro, yo, si quiere pertenecer a mi club tendra que convencer o sobornar a cuantos mas miembros posibles pueda, porque yo soy insobornable, otros socios no se...

Me acabo de autoconceder unas preferentes, posiblemente no cobre bonus, ni recupere el capital, pero como me robo a mi mismo, siempre tengo el mismo dinero en caja.


----------



## gurrumino (17 Jun 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Voy a citarte una frase del forero "Eléctrico" que escribio hace mucho tiempo sobre los K12, y que a pesar de que ya ha sido copiada en muchos post en este foro, vale la pena recordar de vez en cuando ...
> 
> "Advertencias.... es muy dificil hacerse rico con 100/200/500 monedas, asi que nadie se vaya a preparar el cuento de la lechera, el que tiene 1000/2000/5000 ganara algo de dinero sin arriesgar absolutamente nada, pero tampoco sera rico, y el que tenga 10.000/20.000/50.000 monedas ya era rico antes de empezar la historia, asi que ahora simplemente sera algo mas rico."



Gracias por citar tan acertado comentario del señor Electrico , pero no es necesario , lo tengo bien presente por su lucidez intrinseca .

Lo de mi sueño intentaba ser una chufla , no mas.


----------



## jjbas74 (19 Jun 2012)

Hola.
Una pregunta.
Posiblemente ya este contestada pero no lo encuentro.
Si compramos las monedas de plata del bde. España sale del Euro. Quien me garantiza que las monedas que tenemos son de 12€? La plata de la moneda posiblemente valdrá más que el nuevo valor que tendrá. 
Estas monedas del bde sirven en alemania? por ejemplo.
Es que no me queda claro del todo el futuro de estas moendas de plata que ya tengo unas pocas.
Grácias por la ayuda y perdón por las molestias.


----------



## Surfer (19 Jun 2012)

jjbas74 dijo:


> Hola.
> Una pregunta.
> Posiblemente ya este contestada pero no lo encuentro.
> Si compramos las monedas de plata del bde. España sale del Euro. Quien me garantiza que las monedas que tenemos son de 12€? La plata de la moneda posiblemente valdrá más que el nuevo valor que tendrá.
> ...




Esa opción yo también me la he planteado, solo hay un riesgo con estas monedas, y es que la plata de desplomase (poco probable) y que España salga del Euro y no admitan luego en el banco de España el reimporte de esas monedas de plata de 12,20,30 euros por la nueva moneda que se imponga en España, pero sería muy poco probable.

Piensa que aún el banco de España te acepta monedas en pesetas y todo! No tienen porque no volver a reaceptarlas en un futuro aunque nos saliesemos del euro.

No sirven en Alemania, solo en España.


----------



## gugueta (19 Jun 2012)

Hace unos quince días me trajeron-del bde en Valencia,supongo- unas pocas que pedí de 20, 30 y 12 euros.
Y hace una semana en una sucursal también encontré algunas de 12 euros de varios años.


----------



## yuriapc (19 Jun 2012)

Me parece recordar que el que el Bde aun acepte pesetas fue una imposicion de la UE que aqui querian poner una fecha tope y luego quedarse con todo el dinero que no se habia cambiado, pero la Union Europea lo prohibio expresamente.


----------



## Kid (20 Jun 2012)

Con el objetivo de completar colecciones, me interesaría intercambiar K12 de diferentes años. Quizás algún forero se encuentre en una situación complementaria a la mía.
Me SOBRAN del 2002 y 2010 y me FALTAN del 2003, 2005, 2006 y 2007.
(Puedo considera peticiones concretas)
Para reducir costes, prefiero intercambio en mano (zona Barcelona)
Salut.


----------



## Rafacoins (20 Jun 2012)

Kid dijo:


> Con el objetivo de completar colecciones, me interesaría intercambiar K12 de diferentes años. Quizás algún forero se encuentre en una situación complementaria a la mía.
> Me SOBRAN del 2002 y 2010 y me FALTAN del 2003, 2005, 2006 y 2007.
> (Puedo considera peticiones concretas)
> Para reducir costes, prefiero intercambio en mano (zona Barcelona)
> Salut.



Una pena que estemos lejos, sino te ayudaba porque a mi me da igual una que otra


----------



## yippi (20 Jun 2012)

Kid dijo:


> me FALTAN del 2003, 2005, 2006 y 2007.



El lunes pasado (18/06/12) en el BdE de BCN tenían bastantes del 2005

Saludos!


----------



## IvanRios (20 Jun 2012)

jjbas74 dijo:


> Hola.
> Una pregunta.
> Posiblemente ya este contestada pero no lo encuentro.
> Si compramos las monedas de plata del bde. España sale del Euro. Quien me garantiza que las monedas que tenemos son de 12€? La plata de la moneda posiblemente valdrá más que el nuevo valor que tendrá.
> ...



Algunas opiniones al respecto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...html?highlight=la+salida+de+espa%F1a+del+euro


----------



## electric0 (25 Jun 2012)

En terminos cristianos se dice que el mayor logro de satanas es el convencimiento general de su no existencia.

En terminos economicos el mayor logro de los banqueros es la moneda fiducidaria y el convencimiento general de su valor intrinseco casi "por mandato divino"

El problema es doble, medir con algo fiable, y reprogramar de nuevo el concepto de valor intrinseco.

Las monedas fiducidarias no son fiables,,,, porque "encogen", ... mi abuela DEP hacia la compra semanal con 3 pesetas en la cara tienda de un pueblo de 150 habitantes, hoy con 3 pesetas en la tienda lo normal es provocar hilaridad o pena,... ¿porque seguimos entonces midiendo con un *""metro""* tan falso?

A mi tambien me producen una mezcla de pena y risa algunos comentarios sobre el *""valor""* de un karlillo, ... y un karlillo vale 18gr de plata .925, ni mas ni menos, y siempre valdra lo mismo, incluso aunque se funda *literalmente*

Para desgracia de keinesianos y otras hierbas, la plata (y el oro) no pueden perder valor nunca, frente a un billete de banco, que algun dia valdra 0, *literalmente 0*

UN saludo.

--------------------------------

Ejercicio mental/contable/historico ¿cual era el precio de un buen traje romano? ¿y actual? solo sirve pensar en plata/oro, otra moneda no puede ser aplicada en el ejemplo....


----------



## Le Fanu (26 Jun 2012)

Una pregunta: ¿por que el banco de españa te obliga a firmar un papel con todos tus datos cada vez que compras monedas de plata de los de karlillos? Segun he leido unas veces te lo piden y otras no, segun la cantidad que compres.

Tambien he visto que algunas de las que estan en el plastiquito del 2008 estan amarillentas y otras que tienen mas tiempo, no. ¿Sabe alguien a que se debe? Supongo que habra alguna forma de guardarlas para evitar ese deterioro. SI alguien puede aportarla seria interesante. ¿Conviene sacarlas del plastico?

Gracias.


----------



## musu19 (26 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿por que el banco de españa te obliga a firmar un papel con todos tus datos cada vez que compras monedas de plata de los de karlillos? Segun he leido unas veces te lo piden y otras no, segun la cantidad que compres.
> 
> Tambien he visto que algunas de las que estan en el plastiquito del 2008 estan amarillentas y otras que tienen mas tiempo, no. ¿Sabe alguien a que se debe? Supongo que habra alguna forma de guardarlas para evitar ese deterioro. SI alguien puede aportarla seria interesante. ¿Conviene sacarlas del plastico?
> 
> Gracias.



Nunca me hicieron firmar nada....


Para su conservación hay varios hilos en el foro para ello


----------



## karlilatúnya (26 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿por que el banco de españa te obliga a firmar un papel con todos tus datos cada vez que compras monedas de plata de los de karlillos? Segun he leido unas veces te lo piden y otras no, segun la cantidad que compres.
> 
> Tambien he visto que algunas de las que estan en el plastiquito del 2008 estan amarillentas y otras que tienen mas tiempo, no. ¿Sabe alguien a que se debe? Supongo que habra alguna forma de guardarlas para evitar ese deterioro. SI alguien puede aportarla seria interesante. ¿Conviene sacarlas del plastico?
> 
> Gracias.



La obligación del estado es velar por la legalidad,por lo tanto,menos rasgarse las vestiduras ante una actuación más que comprensiva,si no se actúa fuera de la ley.
¿Que más da como se conserven los karlillos si numismáticamente nunca valdran más de su valor facial?


----------



## Chila (27 Jun 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Nunca me hicieron firmar nada....
> 
> 
> Para su conservación hay varios hilos en el foro para ello




Yo los karlillos no los sacaría de la bolsa.
Su valor entre particulares es mayor enbolsaditos que sueltos.


----------



## Le Fanu (27 Jun 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Nunca me hicieron firmar nada....
> 
> 
> Para su conservación hay varios hilos en el foro para ello



Pues ahora si te hacen firmar... pero no se porque lo hacen. Que mas le da al banco de españa quien se las lleve?

Puedes decirme el nombre de alguno de esos hilos? he buscado en el foro y lo mas que he encontrado es este hilo y sus partes anteriores, pero no encuentro nada del tema en ellos.




Chila dijo:


> Yo los karlillos no los sacaría de la bolsa.
> Su valor entre particulares es mayor enbolsaditos que sueltos.



Esa es mi intencion en principio, no sacarlos de los plastiquitos, pero aún así algunos están más amarillentos que otros. Como no quiero sacarlos de las bolsitas, me interesaría conocer alguna fórmula para conservarlos y que no se amarillen de esa manera...

Algún método debe haber, ya que tengo k12 del 2004 con su color original plateado, y otros del 2009 muy amarillentos. Los he adquirido todos juntos y no sé en que condiciones de conservación los han tenido, pero lo que está claro es que esto influye en su apariencia.

Ya se que el aspecto de la moneda debería de dar igual, ya que no tienen ningún valor numismatico, y lo importante es su valor en plata. Pero esto es igual que con las mujeres, si te tienes que zumbar a una mejor que tenga buena apariencia, no? Pues eso.

P.D. Y no, no me voy a zumbar ningun k12.


----------



## electric0 (27 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues ahora si te hacen firmar... pero no se porque lo hacen. Que mas le da al banco de españa quien se las lleve?
> 
> Puedes decirme el nombre de alguno de esos hilos? he buscado en el foro y lo mas que he encontrado es este hilo y sus partes anteriores, pero no encuentro nada del tema en ellos.
> 
> ...



La firma y los datos son por normativa, normativa inutil por otra parte, ya que se le dice al señor juez que sin ser putero ni drogadicto, el dinero ha sido gastado en meretrices y medicamentos que no se dispensan en farmacia legal, lo cual su señoria entiende perfectamente y no indaga mas. Al resto de indagadores se les manda cortesmente a la mierda con algo asi como "" eso a Ud. no debe de importarle, puesto que el dinero es mio y no debo explicaciones a nadie de lo que hago con el, como si soy un vicioso y me lo meto por el culo "" (queda uno mal, pero el indagador tampoco indaga mas, ya que entre otras cosas, subjetivamente imagina monedas llenas de mierda)

A mi particularmente me la pela que tengan mis datos, no van a encontrar nada por mucho que busquen... bueno si... encontraran alguna palabra de contenido ofensivo y/o malsonante y una actitud de desprecio sin parangon.

UN saludo


----------



## musu19 (27 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues ahora si te hacen firmar... pero no se porque lo hacen. Que mas le da al banco de españa quien se las lleve?
> 
> Esa es mi intencion en principio, no sacarlos de los plastiquitos, pero aún así algunos están más amarillentos que otros. Como no quiero sacarlos de las bolsitas, me interesaría conocer alguna fórmula para conservarlos y que no se amarillen de esa manera...
> .



El peor enemigo de los k12 es la propia bolsilla, que reacciona con la plata y la amarillea.

esto te puede ayudar


----------



## Chila (27 Jun 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> El peor enemigo de los k12 es la propia bolsilla, que reacciona con la plata y la amarillea.
> 
> esto te puede ayudar



Vamos, que las encapsulemos, ¿verdad?


----------



## malibux (27 Jun 2012)

O, como dicen por aquí, las envuelves a granel con un poco de papel de cocina y a funcionar. Yo tengo encapsuladas unas cuantas, más que nada para tener alguna colección completa de todos los años en buen estado, pero otras ya directamente envueltas en papel.


----------



## DanielFaraday (27 Jun 2012)

¿¿Merece la pena los K30 ??

Tengo casi todas mis monedas en K12 y K20 pero estas son difíciles de encontrar y quiero aumentar mi inversión en plata.


----------



## GoldSilver (27 Jun 2012)

compra bullion


----------



## Rafacoins (27 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> compra bullion



Bullion es pringar pasta, se que te gustan GoldSilver, siempre lo estas posteando. A mi tambien me gustan incluso tengo unas pocas, pero como coleccion, como inversion, me parece que comprar bullion es un desproposito. Más aún, habiendo otras alternativas para invertir en plata, pero en fin, supongo que ese es un tema que da para abrir un hilo nuevo ya que hay mucho para debatir


----------



## Le Fanu (27 Jun 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> El peor enemigo de los k12 es la propia bolsilla, que reacciona con la plata y la amarillea.
> 
> esto te puede ayudar



Estoy planteandome entonces sacarlas de las putas bolsitas... La verdad es que mola como suenan cuando chocan :baba: y con las bolsitas no es lo mismo :XX:

Y sabeis como puedo limpiar las amarillentas para restaurarlas un poco y que recuperen su color original??

En cuanto a lo de envolverlas en papel... Como lo estais haciendo, envolveis 10 o 15 juntas en un mismo papel y lo precintais de alguna manera (con celofan o algo asi)?

Y en cuanto a temperatura y humedad, que es lo mejor?


----------



## electric0 (28 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Estoy planteandome entonces sacarlas de las putas bolsitas... La verdad es que mola como suenan cuando chocan :baba: y con las bolsitas no es lo mismo :XX:
> 
> Y sabeis como puedo limpiar las amarillentas para restaurarlas un poco y que recuperen su color original??
> 
> ...



De 50 en 50 con un folio de papel reciclado (papel con poca quimica activa y barato) fijado en su cierre con fixo de los chinos, en sitio fresco, seco y oscuro, a poder ser de hierro bien pintado y estanco,,, mano de santo,, dentro de 50 años estaran igual que el primer dia, y primero se tendra que deteriorar la caja de hierro antes de estropearse alguna moneda...

Si se prevee humedad, despues del papel un preservativo, limpio, nuevo y lavado, convenientemente anudado y otra capa de papel por fuera para eliminar la luz del preservativo..... mas barato no se puede, eso si, no se puede vacilar de """mira que monedas mas bonitas"""

Un saludo.


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Jun 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> De 50 en 50 con un folio de papel reciclado (papel con poca quimica activa y barato) fijado en su cierre con fixo de los chinos, en sitio fresco, seco y oscuro, a poder ser de hierro bien pintado y estanco,,, mano de santo,, dentro de 50 años estaran igual que el primer dia, y primero se tendra que deteriorar la caja de hierro antes de estropearse alguna moneda...
> 
> Si se prevee humedad, despues del papel un preservativo, limpio, nuevo y lavado, convenientemente anudado y otra capa de papel por fuera para eliminar la luz del preservativo..... mas barato no se puede, eso si, no se puede vacilar de """mira que monedas mas bonitas"""
> 
> Un saludo.




Mira, el sistema que propone nuestro amigo electric0 no me parece del todo acertado ya que a través del látex, pueden colarse microorganismos que dañen la moneda. Ten en cuenta tambien que ese tipo de profilaxis no existia hace 50 años, por lo que no se conocen aún los resultados del experimento a largo plazo.
No obstante, si tienes a bien publicarnos una foto del preservativo con las monedas dentro, estoy seguro de que mas de un forero querrá darte su valiosa opinión sobre éste asunto. XXDD


----------



## 123456 (28 Jun 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Mira, el sistema que propone nuestro amigo electric0 no me parece del todo acertado ya que a través del látex, pueden colarse microorganismos que dañen la moneda. Ten en cuenta tambien que ese tipo de profilaxis no existia hace 50 años, por lo que no se conocen aún los resultados del experimento a largo plazo.
> No obstante, si tienes a bien publicarnos una foto del preservativo con las monedas dentro, estoy seguro de que mas de un forero querrá darte su valiosa opinión sobre éste asunto. XXDD



Como bien dices, el látex es orgánico y sus propiedades no duran mas de 5 años, tras lo que pasara a descomponerse formando otros elementos que quizás podrían dañar la moneda y bastante ademas.


----------



## Kennedy (28 Jun 2012)

Las bolsitas amarillean los k12s.

Mejor sacarlos y meterlos en tubos (los tubos #4041, de Air-Tites.com, van fenomenal)

Los preservativos los reservo para otros menesteres....


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Jun 2012)

Sin muchas vueltas ...

VID-20120407-00016.3GP - YouTube


----------



## electric0 (28 Jun 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Mira, el sistema que propone nuestro amigo electric0 no me parece del todo acertado ya que a través del látex, pueden colarse microorganismos que dañen la moneda. Ten en cuenta tambien que ese tipo de profilaxis no existia hace 50 años, por lo que no se conocen aún los resultados del experimento a largo plazo.
> No obstante, si tienes a bien publicarnos una foto del preservativo con las monedas dentro, estoy seguro de que mas de un forero querrá darte su valiosa opinión sobre éste asunto. XXDD



Estamos hablando de conservacion como plata en cantidades grandes, olvidandonos del valor numismatico (para eso ya existen envoltorios mejores) por lo cual si se ponen algo negras como que nos da igual mientras sean reconocibles por el fundidor que al fin y al cabo las va a meter en un crisol a "granel" por lo tanto su conservacion es relativa, en principio con el papel y un sitio seco, oscuro y relativamente frio sobra, el preservativo solo es para un sitio humedo (preferible cambiar de sitio, pero si no hay mas remedio...), aparte de que nunca toca la moneda, que hay papel por medio, y de que solo preserva de la humedad, por lo cual es conveniente una segunda envoltura de papel encima del preservativo...

Es un metodo barato, con una conservacion relativa, la justa para "dormir" 5, 10, 20 años como mucho, aunque pierdan todo el lustre antes del crisol nos da igual, y al fundidor tambien, solo con que resulten reconocibles fuera de toda duda nos sobra....

En todo momento hablamos de prevervar el valor plata de forma barata y sin mermas sustanciales.

En algunos naufragios se recuperan monedas de plata convertidas en bloques inseparables, de plata negra, muy oxidada y deteriorada, y aun asi se reconocen las monedas (tipo) aunque mermadas, por el metodo descrito y no debajo del mar, nuestras monedas no "luciran" lustrosas y brillantes dentro de 20 años, pero debajo de la envoltura se reconoceran monedas negras, del mismo peso que cuando se guardaron, que al fin y al cabo es lo que valora el fundidor...

Guardarlas con el plastico original 20 años tambien las pondra amarillas o negras (da igual) pero ocuparan mucho mas sitio, seran mas incomodas de manejar, e incluso mas incomodas de contar (los plasticos se terminan rompiendo solos y se caen las monedas) que por paquetes de 50 convenientemente etiquetados (a boligrafo sin mas)

La seccion de numismatica esta en otro lado y tal... de hecho yo tambien tengo algunas numismaticamente guardadas y no tiene nada que ver con el metodo descrito, ni en forma ni en volumen tampoco.

Un saludo.


----------



## opilano (28 Jun 2012)

Kennedy dijo:


> Las bolsitas amarillean los k12s.
> 
> Mejor sacarlos y meterlos en tubos (los tubos #4041, de Air-Tites.com, van fenomenal)
> 
> Los preservativos los reservo para otros menesteres....



¿Te refieres a estos?. No encuentro la referencia que mencionas.

Cap-Tube Air-Tite Coin Tubes

Si es así, ¿en que medida?.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ulisses (28 Jun 2012)

Pues a mi, particularmente, me gusta ese tono amarillo que cogen las monedas de plata; siempre que sea uniforme, claro está. 

Algunos numismáticos le llaman "pátina dulce" y yo lo que hago es esperar a que la monedas esté bonitas, con ese tono semidorado y a continuación las meto en cápsulas para que el aire no las oscurezca.


----------



## Ulisses (28 Jun 2012)

el-andorrano dijo:


> Yo nunca he visto esa pátina, porque en la joyería no me duran una semana.
> 
> Y no es que tenga pocas, tengo más monedas en mi casa que Mike Malone!



Es curioso, pero me ocurre desde que vivo en Madrid. La plata no reacciona igual en todos los ambientes y tampoco con todas las monedas. Recuerdo que las monedas que tenía cuando vivía en A Coruña se ponían negrísimas,casi directamente, sin pasar por estados intermedios.

A las últimas que les ha ocurrido ésto ha sido a un lote que he comprado de "Pakillos alemanes" (monedas de 5 marcos de ley .900) las he puesto en agua tibia y las he lavado muy suavemente con jabón neutro. A los dos días de secarlas en una zona de ambiente cerrado, muy cálido y seco, que tengo en casa ya han empezado a coger el tono amarillo.

Por cierto. En un lote que compré de Karlillos de 12 euros, los que traen la efigie de Isabel de Castilla, venían en su bolsa original, todas cerradas y unidas. Y todas tienen ese tono amarillo precioso, muy propio de la plata. Pregunté por curiosidad de dónde habían salido...por la tonalidad y me dijeron que eran del BDE de Toledo.

He dado en pensar que los climas muy secos favorecen esas pátinas "dulces" tan bonitas.


----------



## musu19 (28 Jun 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Es curioso, pero me ocurre desde que vivo en Madrid. La plata no reacciona igual en todos los ambientes y tampoco con todas las monedas. Recuerdo que las monedas que tenía cuando vivía en A Coruña se ponían negrísimas,casi directamente, sin pasar por estados intermedios.
> 
> A las últimas que les ha ocurrido ésto ha sido a un lote que he comprado de "Pakillos alemanes" (monedas de 5 marcos de ley .900) las he puesto en agua tibia y las he lavado muy suavemente con jabón neutro. A los dos días de secarlas en una zona de ambiente cerrado, muy cálido y seco, que tengo en casa ya han empezado a coger el tono amarillo.
> 
> ...



Pues el 90% de las mías estan impolutas, salvo las que ya venían con esas "patina"... y algunas (no k12) con "manchas de leche".. eso en lugar seco y encapsuladas


----------



## Ulisses (28 Jun 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Pues el 90% de las mías estan impolutas, salvo las que ya venían con esas "patina"... y algunas (no k12) *con "manchas de leche".. *eso en lugar seco y encapsuladas



Menos mal que no estamos en la guardería....


----------



## musu19 (28 Jun 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Menos mal que no estamos en la guardería....



bueno ya sabes a que me refiero, son unas maple...


----------



## Ulisses (28 Jun 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> bueno ya sabes a que me refiero, son unas maple...



Sí, claro. Era una broma. 

A mi lo más curioso que me ha pasado es que una kookaburra se me ha puesto de color violaceo dentro de la capsula.


----------



## musu19 (28 Jun 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Sí, claro. Era una broma.
> 
> A mi lo más curioso que me ha pasado es que una kookaburra se me ha puesto de color violaceo dentro de la capsula.



Todo depende de como toques la moneda para meterla en la capsula... hay que tener mucho cuidado, la plata puede reaccionar con todo... producctos de limpieza, el sudor, la grasa y acidos de la mano etct etc...

mira esto, da unas ideas del cuidado


----------



## Kennedy (29 Jun 2012)

opilano dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a estos?. No encuentro la referencia que mencionas.
> 
> Cap-Tube Air-Tite Coin Tubes
> 
> ...



Creo recordar que compre los tubos de eagles de oro.
(1 oz. Gold Eagle Tube - 32mm (holds 20 coins)).

Con envío vienen a costar un leuro, y una vez entubados los karlillos ocupan mucho menos sitio y son mucho más manejables.


----------



## Kennedy (29 Jun 2012)

opilano dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a estos?. No encuentro la referencia que mencionas.
> 
> Cap-Tube Air-Tite Coin Tubes
> 
> ...



No, esa dirección es para tubos en los que meter monedas encapsuladas.

Yo compré los tubos para las monedas "desnudas":
Square Coin Tubes


----------



## Kennedy (29 Jun 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Es curioso, pero me ocurre desde que vivo en Madrid. La plata no reacciona igual en todos los ambientes y tampoco con todas las monedas. Recuerdo que las monedas que tenía cuando vivía en A Coruña se ponían negrísimas,casi directamente, sin pasar por estados intermedios.
> 
> A las últimas que les ha ocurrido ésto ha sido a un lote que he comprado de "Pakillos alemanes" (monedas de 5 marcos de ley .900) las he puesto en agua tibia y las he lavado muy suavemente con jabón neutro. A los dos días de secarlas en una zona de ambiente cerrado, muy cálido y seco, que tengo en casa ya han empezado a coger el tono amarillo.
> 
> ...



La patina oscura-negra aparece porque la plata se ha sulfatado. 
P.e. el olor de la cebolla (no es coña).
Se quita con agua salada muy caliente y un papel de plata dentro (y no se raya).
También va bien bicarbonato sódico y un cepillo de dientes (aunque salen unas mini rayas).

Laa patina amarilla no se por qué aparece, pero desde luego que aparece en clima húmedo si la dejas al sol.


----------



## electric0 (29 Jun 2012)

Para el conocimiento del respetable conforerio...

En conversacion privada hoy a niveles de manejo de muuuuchos kilos de plata.

La plata escasea; hace un par de años era posible pedir "sobre la marcha" 100 kilos de plata fina 999.999, y tenerla en cuestion de horas en el taller tranformandose en muchas piezas (sortijas, pendientes, etc....)
Hoy eso ya no es posible, si bien se siguen pudiendo pedir esas cantidades, ya no se suministran en horas, mas bien el suministro es a "pellizcos" y en lapsos de 15 dias a un mes.

Esta circustancia reunida con la poca venta de manufactura de plata (las ventas han bajado una barbaridad, y muchos han cerrado) da idea general de escasez por inexistencia y no por una sobredemanda, ni puntual ni permanente.

POr otro lado, parace ser que la mayor parte del oro recogido por los compro oros, termina en italia, (se supone que para el refine) lo que no hay forma de saber es el destino posterior...

Un saludo.


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Jun 2012)

Hoy se han reido de mi en una sucursal de La Caixa por preguntar por K12 o k20. 

La puta cajera me ha respondido riendose (literal) que las unicas monedas que tiene son las de 2 eurps pa abajo (me ha tomado por un pirado fijo). 

Me he quedado con cara de tonto y me he ido. Tendre que volver otro dia, porque lo mismo tienen y la visillera esta ni se ha enterado.


----------



## Chila (29 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Hoy se han reido de mi en una sucursal de La Caixa por preguntar por K12 o k20.
> 
> La puta cajera me ha respondido riendose (literal) que las unicas monedas que tiene son las de 2 eurps pa abajo (me ha tomado por un pirado fijo).
> 
> Me he quedado con cara de tonto y me he ido. Tendre que volver otro dia, porque lo mismo tienen y la visillera esta ni se ha enterado.




Desde luegop...


----------



## musu19 (29 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Hoy se han reido de mi en una sucursal de La Caixa por preguntar por K12 o k20.
> 
> La puta cajera me ha respondido riendose (literal) que las unicas monedas que tiene son las de 2 eurps pa abajo (me ha tomado por un pirado fijo).
> 
> Me he quedado con cara de tonto y me he ido. Tendre que volver otro dia, porque lo mismo tienen y la visillera esta ni se ha enterado.



Peor ella que demuestra lo "altamente capacitada" que esta para su trabajo.

Modo ironia: off


----------



## electric0 (29 Jun 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Hoy se han reido de mi en una sucursal de La Caixa por preguntar por K12 o k20.
> 
> La puta cajera me ha respondido riendose (literal) que las unicas monedas que tiene son las de 2 eurps pa abajo (me ha tomado por un pirado fijo).
> 
> Me he quedado con cara de tonto y me he ido. Tendre que volver otro dia, porque lo mismo tienen y la visillera esta ni se ha enterado.



Para ir a por monedas en conveniente llevar en el bolsillo una moneda de 12, otra de 20, y por ultimo una de 30,,,.... ocurre de vez en cuando que el cajero ni conoce la moneda, ni nunca la ha conocido, entonces se le enseñan la moneda, o monedas que procedan,,... es una forma de demostrarle lo inutil que es, sin necesidad de decirselo directamente,... ya a partir de ahi, y segun venga la convesacion, se le puede decir desde pidalas Ud. a la central amablemente, o vayase Ud. a la mierda con su dinero deuda escrito en papelines de colores,,..... eso ya segun el interes del cajero, si solo esta interesado en vender preferentes, y pisitos embargados, usese la segunda opcion a la mayor brevedad posible.

UN saludo.


----------



## Rafacoins (1 Jul 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Hoy se han reido de mi en una sucursal de La Caixa por preguntar por K12 o k20.
> 
> La puta cajera me ha respondido riendose (literal) que las unicas monedas que tiene son las de 2 eurps pa abajo (me ha tomado por un pirado fijo).
> 
> Me he quedado con cara de tonto y me he ido. Tendre que volver otro dia, porque lo mismo tienen y la visillera esta ni se ha enterado.




A mi me tiene pasado algo similar alguna vez, no conocían la existencia de estas monedas e incluso me negaron la existencia de ellas. Vale que no las conozcan, pero lo de haberse reido de ti, sobraba. En cualquier caso si te sirve de algo saberlo amigo Fanu, te diré que el hecho de que te hayas ido sin discutir, habla muy bien de ti.

Yo le pregunté a un cajero amigo del banco Popular de éstas monetas, y me dijo que habia dos problemas para traerlas a la sucursal ...
1) Que las haya, 
2) Que por cuestiones de cobertura del seguro, les exigian tener poco dinero en efectivo y estas monedas, son dinero en efectivo. Ademas me dijo que antes venia el camión a recoger el dinero todos los dias, y ahora con esto de la crisis, solo pasaba dos veces por semana, por lo que se llenaban de dinero mas rapidamente.
Por todo esto, si pedian a la sucursal monedas, era una forma "gratuita" de aumentar la cantidad de dinero que tienen en efectivo en la caja fuerte.


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Jul 2012)

Sé que hya se ha posteado más de una vez, pero ¿donde puedo ver el precio de la onza de plata actualizado cada poco tiempo?

Gracias.


----------



## Sauron1972 (3 Jul 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sé que hya se ha posteado más de una vez, pero ¿donde puedo ver el precio de la onza de plata actualizado cada poco tiempo?
> 
> Gracias.



Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices


----------



## Chila (3 Jul 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Hoy se han reido de mi en una sucursal de La Caixa por preguntar por K12 o k20.
> 
> La puta cajera me ha respondido riendose (literal) que las unicas monedas que tiene son las de 2 eurps pa abajo (me ha tomado por un pirado fijo).
> 
> Me he quedado con cara de tonto y me he ido. Tendre que volver otro dia, porque lo mismo tienen y la visillera esta ni se ha enterado.




Y le llevas, de paso, unas cuantas para que las vea...


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Jul 2012)

Viendo el precio actual de la plata según el enlace de arriba, ¿el valor facial de los k12 sigue siendo mayor que su valor en plata?

Me salen 11,9981565 € como valor en plata por cada k12. 

¿Estoy haciendo bien las cuentas? 8:


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Jul 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Viendo el precio actual de la plata según el enlace de arriba, ¿el valor facial de los k12 sigue siendo mayor que su valor en plata?
> 
> Me salen 11,9981565 € como valor en plata por cada k12.
> 
> ¿Estoy haciendo bien las cuentas? 8:




Yo creo que si, por ahí le anda


----------



## pulopure (4 Jul 2012)

Hola, leyendo el post he preguntado en mi oficina y tienen de 30eur. Posiblemente está contestado pero.... esas no compensan verdad? las recibieron a principio de año


----------



## FoSz2 (4 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Yo creo que si, por ahí le anda



Ahora mismito cada moneda cuesta en plata 11.95 €

Es muy fácil: 
te vas a 24hgold y miras la cotización en kg o en gramos,
sabes que cada moneda tiene 16,65 gramos de plata pura,
multiplicas y yastá.


----------



## musu19 (4 Jul 2012)

pulopure dijo:


> Hola, leyendo el post he preguntado en mi oficina y tienen de 30eur. Posiblemente está contestado pero.... esas no compensan verdad? las recibieron a principio de año



Por que crees que no compensan??? tu siempres tendran una moneda de 30lereles cueste lo que cueste la plata. 

Lo que tienen los k12 es que estan llegando a costar mas en plata que su valor facial...


----------



## pulopure (4 Jul 2012)

cierto compañero, lo unico me gustaria conocer el coste en plata (por peso), por saber si sale mejor en 30eur de moneda o lingote de kilo. He visto ahora el peso de plata por moneda. Es igual de peso k12 que 30?


----------



## Chila (4 Jul 2012)

pulopure dijo:


> cierto compañero, lo unico me gustaria conocer el coste en plata (por peso), por saber si sale mejor en 30eur de moneda o lingote de kilo. He visto ahora el peso de plata por moneda. Es igual de peso k12 que 30?




Pesan lo mismo.


----------



## Junior666 (4 Jul 2012)

pulopure dijo:


> cierto compañero, lo unico me gustaria conocer el coste en plata (por peso), por saber si sale mejor en 30eur de moneda o lingote de kilo. He visto ahora el peso de plata por moneda. Es igual de peso k12 que 30?



Te sale mucho mejor comprar onzas de plata o lingotes si lo que quieres es mas plata por menos dinero. La ventaja de las de 30 euros es el facial, un seguro de 30 euros. La plata que contiene esa moneda ahora mismo ronda los 12 euros.
Tú mismo...


----------



## electric0 (4 Jul 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Viendo el precio actual de la plata según el enlace de arriba, ¿el valor facial de los k12 sigue siendo mayor que su valor en plata?
> 
> Me salen 11,9981565 € como valor en plata por cada k12.
> 
> ¿Estoy haciendo bien las cuentas? 8:





Rafacoins dijo:


> Yo creo que si, por ahí le anda





pulopure dijo:


> Hola, leyendo el post he preguntado en mi oficina y tienen de 30eur. Posiblemente está contestado pero.... esas no compensan verdad? las recibieron a principio de año





pulopure dijo:


> cierto compañero, lo unico me gustaria conocer el coste en plata (por peso), por saber si sale mejor en 30eur de moneda o lingote de kilo. He visto ahora el peso de plata por moneda. Es igual de peso k12 que 30?





Junior666 dijo:


> Te sale mucho mejor comprar onzas de plata o lingotes si lo que quieres es mas plata por menos dinero. La ventaja de las de 30 euros es el facial, un seguro de 30 euros. La plata que contiene esa moneda ahora mismo ronda los 12 euros.
> Tú mismo...




Hay cosas que tardan en aprenderse, pero luego reconforta y mucho su conocimiento, por ejemplo, tocar el piano, es imprescindible para ello leer dos partituras en dos idiomas distintos (clave de sol, y de fa) simultaneamente, o disparar un arma con los dos ojos abiertos, analizando con uno la punteria y con otro el entorno todo al mismo tiempo.

En el caso que nos ocupa, es muy conveniente aprender a funcionar con dos monedas, euro y plata, simultaneamente claro, ya que es la unica forma de apreciar/depreciar una moneda como el euro, desde una prespectiva mas estable, la plata,... si lo he dicho bien, la plata es totalmente estable, inamobible, la cantidad de plata de la moneda es siempre la misma, a diferencia del euro, una moneda totalmente "flotante" que engorda/adelgaza en segundos... y a conveniencia de unos pocos.

En esta tesitura, antes de ponerse a lanzar preguntas a diestro y siniestro, que por cierto ya estan respondidas en su mayoria a lo largo del hilo, es mas conveniente leer y afianzar conceptos, y mantener unas ideas y objetivos claros.

Leer es el concepto clave, si nuestros pepitos patrios hubieran leido en su momento, ahora no irian como hetaira por campo de mies recien segado, y la verdad es que esta ya escrito mas del 99% en paginas anteriores.

La informacion sesgada, incompleta y/o desordenada, puede producir y casi seguro que producira tantos errores como la mentira, abocandonos a un nuevo mantra (la vivienda nunca baja) falso, pero aceptado por todos,... hasta que sea otra vez demasiado tarde....

Un saludo.

Pd. ojo que cada uno vende la plata como quiere Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos (estos concretamente un "pelin" cara....)


----------



## karlilatúnya (5 Jul 2012)

Que les pregunten a los abueletes que en los años 40 tenían duros de plata si valían para algo.Sobre todo del 39 al 42.Lo único que valían 25 ptas alfonso XII( y 20 ptas alfonso XIII) de oro y 5 ptas de plata.A parte de "eso" lo único que valía más: los alimentos (hoy llamados entre nosotros latunes)
un saludo


----------



## Rafacoins (6 Jul 2012)

Veamos, esto de los latunes, almacenar alimentos, "MadMax", es muy bonito como concepto, pero ...
¿Realmente creen que pueda suceder en España?, que tengamos que llegar a esos extremos para sobrevivir?
Realmente me cuesta (o me niego) a creerlo _por el bien de muchos, dios quiera que no me equivoque_


----------



## gurrumino (6 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Veamos, esto de los latunes, almacenar alimentos, "MadMax", es muy bonito como concepto, pero ...
> ¿Realmente creen que pueda suceder en España?, que tengamos que llegar a esos extremos para sobrevivir?
> Realmente me cuesta (o me niego) a creerlo _por el bien de muchos, dios quiera que no me equivoque_



.

Vi esta operacion el otro dia y creo que te da una respuesta aproximada. 
España debe 10, ingresa 2 , y se gasta 4 ¿ resultado ?, ::


----------



## karlilatúnya (6 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Veamos, esto de los latunes, almacenar alimentos, "MadMax", es muy bonito como concepto, pero ...
> ¿Realmente creen que pueda suceder en España?, que tengamos que llegar a esos extremos para sobrevivir?
> Realmente me cuesta (o me niego) a creerlo _por el bien de muchos, dios quiera que no me equivoque_



Yo hace tiémpo que lo tengo claro,la fecha exacta no la se,la intensidad tampoco,pero lo tengo claro.Pasará,y el que se prepare se salvará.


----------



## Palimpsecto (16 Jul 2012)

Unos amigos no españoles me piden información para invertir en monedas de plata españolas. Les interesan emisiones con tiradas por debajo de las 3.000 unidades.

¿Se les ocurre cuál podía ser la mejor inversión? :


----------



## Rafacoins (16 Jul 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Yo hace tiémpo que lo tengo claro,la fecha exacta no la se,la intensidad tampoco,pero lo tengo claro.Pasará,y el que se prepare se salvará.





A veces pienso que este foro es una secta XXXDDD


----------



## Chila (16 Jul 2012)

Palimpsecto dijo:


> Unos amigos no españoles me piden información para invertir en monedas de plata españolas. Les interesan emisiones con tiradas por debajo de las 3.000 unidades.
> 
> ¿Se les ocurre cuál podía ser la mejor inversión? :



¿inversión? ienso:

Esta es bonita, Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre > Coleccionista > Moneda de colección > Bicentenario de la Constitución, pero la tirada es de 10000, y creo que no hay tiradas menores.
Que compren duros de Alfonso XIII de Puerto Rico, que hay muy pocas.


----------



## fff (16 Jul 2012)

Palimpsecto dijo:


> Unos amigos no españoles me piden información para invertir en monedas de plata españolas. Les interesan emisiones con tiradas por debajo de las 3.000 unidades.
> 
> ¿Se les ocurre cuál podía ser la mejor inversión? :



Danos el perfil... porque se necesita una cartera muy llena :

PD: Y seguimos con las mismas... :bla:


----------



## karlilatúnya (16 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> A veces pienso que este foro es una secta XXXDDD



Jajajajaja una secta sin crucifijos pero con latas de atún y karlillos jajajaaaaaa
la verdad es que algún tornillo nos falta a alguno:XX::XX::XX:




o no


----------



## electric0 (17 Jul 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Jajajajaja una secta sin crucifijos pero con latas de atún y karlillos jajajaaaaaa
> la verdad es que algún tornillo nos falta a alguno:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, locos, pero no tontos...

Aparte de eso, yo no sufro de locura, yo la locura la disfruto en todos los momentos del dia....


----------



## karlilatúnya (17 Jul 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Efectivamente, locos, pero no tontos...
> 
> Aparte de eso, yo no sufro de locura, yo la locura la disfruto en todos los momentos del dia....



Cuando los acontecimientos pasan tan rapido,son tan variados y en su mayoría nocivos y apuntando todos hacia un mismo fin,solo queda creer en dios o en su defecto en tí mismo.
No te defraudes,todas tus celulas creen y dependen de tí.
No pierdas el tiempo gritando,metete en tu propio futuro y adelantate a los acontecimientos,diversifica en soluciones y ahorrarás en problemas.
Piensa en lo que realmente puede ayudarte en un futuro,y consiguelo ahora.
pd.yo no creo en dios,pero creo en algo superior que TODOS tenemos dentro.
Solo las personas que hablan, consiguen entenderse a sí mismas.
Por un momento pensemos realmente que nos hace falta de verdad:el dinero ¿o lo que se consigue con él?
Yo creo que la mejor moneda es lo que sueñan los vagabundos todas las noches...


----------



## Rafacoins (19 Jul 2012)

Hace tiempo que nadie postea que ha conseguido K12 en los bancos (ex-columna vertebral de este mítico hilo). 
Hoy pregunté en una sucursal del BBVA y me dijeron literalmente "el que las tiene, no las suelta, son monedas muy buscadas, y al no haber devoluciones, no hay en caja"


----------



## karlilatúnya (19 Jul 2012)

Mejor que no aparezcan,señal de que nadie tuvo que sacarlas ¿no?


----------



## musu19 (19 Jul 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Mejor que no aparezcan,señal de que nadie tuvo que sacarlas ¿no?



Yo directamente he dejado de preguntar.. pero volveré en breve por lo que podamos cazar... después del verano creo que la gente necesitara mas liquido!


----------



## karlilatúnya (19 Jul 2012)

¿Bajarán nuestros karlillos después de encontrarse 200Toneladas de plata en el fondo del mar?
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dissey-explorer-encuentra-200-t-de-plata.html


----------



## El cid (20 Jul 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> ¿Bajarán nuestros karlillos después de encontrarse 200Toneladas de plata en el fondo del mar?
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dissey-explorer-encuentra-200-t-de-plata.html



Claro, ahora los venderemos a 10 €... o menos ::


----------



## karlilatúnya (20 Jul 2012)

El cid dijo:


> Claro, ahora los venderemos a 10 €... o menos ::



Me refiero al valor en plata,no al facial.De todas maneras ¿cuántos dices que tienes a 10€?:baba:
Un saludo.


----------



## musu19 (20 Jul 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> ¿Bajarán nuestros karlillos después de encontrarse 200Toneladas de plata en el fondo del mar?
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dissey-explorer-encuentra-200-t-de-plata.html



En ese hilo ya se habla de cuanto representa 200t con respeto a la plata extraída anualmente , asi que respondido de sobra!


----------



## LOLEANTE (20 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hace tiempo que nadie postea que ha conseguido K12 en los bancos (ex-columna vertebral de este mítico hilo).
> Hoy pregunté en una sucursal del BBVA y me dijeron literalmente "el que las tiene, no las suelta, son monedas muy buscadas, y al no haber devoluciones, no hay en caja"



Hoy he pasado por el BBVA y quería aprovechar el viaje cogiendo algunas de 20€ y el tipo de la caja me dice que solo quedan de 30€ ::

Creo que quería quitarme de en medio para seguir jugando al buscaminas.


----------



## karlilatúnya (20 Jul 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> En ese hilo ya se habla de cuanto representa 200t con respeto a la plata extraída anualmente , asi que respondido de sobra!



Tienes toda la razón:en ese hilo hay una respuesta.


----------



## xmax (21 Jul 2012)

Buenas tardes!!!

Me interesa comprar unos k12 en Madrid, ¿alguien me puede decir que vendedor en Madrid es fiable?

Gracias


----------



## Kid (21 Jul 2012)

Creo que si vas a comprar "en mano", lo importante no es el vendedor, si no el precio.
Salut.


----------



## xmax (21 Jul 2012)

Gracias por la respuesta Kid, pero lo que quiero ante todo es fiabilidad, prefiero pagar un poco más y dormir tranquilo.


----------



## Kid (21 Jul 2012)

Estamos hablando de K12, no de monedas de oro ni de monedas históricas de plata.
¿Crees posible que alguien "en mano" te pueda colar "chocolatinas" en lugar de monedas de 12 € de plata?
Sólo tienes que quedar en un bar, tomarte tu tiempo para contar los K12 y comprobar que son redondos y plateados, y si estas de acuerdo, pagarle con tus "papelitos de colores" ¿De que tienes miedo?
Por supuesto, es muy diferente un trato que no sea "en mano", pero en el caso que nos ocupa, no has de tener ningún tipo de recelo. Si alguna no te gusta por lo que sea (rallada, con golpes, con oxido, ...) pues ésa no se la compras, como en el Corte Inglés.
Salut.


----------



## xmax (22 Jul 2012)

Buenas Kid!!!

Te he enviado un privado para no ensuciar el hilo, ya que veo que nadie se anima...


----------



## hablando_en_plata (22 Jul 2012)

Xmax, tienes un MP...

Saludos


xmax dijo:


> Buenas Kid!!!
> 
> Te he enviado un privado para no ensuciar el hilo, ya que veo que nadie se anima...


----------



## electric0 (22 Jul 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Buenas tardes!!!
> 
> Me interesa comprar unos k12 en Madrid, ¿alguien me puede decir que vendedor en Madrid es fiable?
> 
> Gracias



Los K12 ni tienen previsto ser monedas de coleccion, ni su valor hace que sean deseo de falsificadores, asique por la autenticidad, al menos de momento, no hay que preocuparse en exceso.
QUizas en un futuro si, y quizas las de 20€ que si son mas extrañas, ya que solo hay dos ediciones (a cual mas fea).
Asi pues me preocuparia mas al comprar k20 que k12 (en un futuro, ahora mismo ni eso)

Ya han comentado que en mano no debe existir ningun problema, se ven, se tocan, se "valoran",. y si interesa se compran y si no se rechazan... no hay mas...

EN cualquier caso pienso que vender ahora es un gran error (excepto si se empieza a pasar hambre claro) y ya no es por el valor en mierda-papeles-de-colores, que nunca volvera a ser menos de 12€, es por la seguridad que aportan al tenedor de las mismas en esta epoca oscura que comenzamos.

La vida es larga, y una reserva "intemporal" de valor puede prefectamente hacer falta a lo largo de una vida para no pasar mucha hambre y privaciones de lo basico (los vicios son prescindibles)

Mis felicitaciones al comprador, mi pesame al vendedor.

Bienvenidos al inicio de la *epoca oscura*.

Saludos.


----------



## xmax (22 Jul 2012)

Bueno, quizás muchos de los que venden las de 12€, es porque les interesa pasar parte a monedas de 20€, ya que como bien dices solo existen 2 ediciones. No obstante compraré alguna de 12€....

Gracias por la info...


----------



## electric0 (22 Jul 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Bueno, quizás muchos de los que venden las de 12€, es porque les interesa pasar parte a monedas de 20€, ya que como bien dices solo existen 2 ediciones. No obstante compraré alguna de 12€....
> 
> Gracias por la info...



Depende en el valor en el que se confie...

COmo valor facial, ... bueno, todos sabemos que el euro esta muerto, y aun no estando muerto vale la mitad que hace tres años.... mejor no confiar en "valor euro"...

Como valor numismatico mejor k20 que k12, pero al ser un valor a muy largo plazo cuando eso ocurra lo mas normal es que lo disfruten nuestros nietos..

Como valor metal, no cabe posible duda, mejor k12 que k20 (ya de k30 ni hablamos)

Cada uno que confie en el valor que mas le interese, o que crea mas "revalorizable", aunque en realidad seria en el valor menos "devaluable"

Un saludo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (22 Jul 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Depende en el valor en el que se confie...
> 
> COmo valor facial, ... bueno, todos sabemos que el euro esta muerto, y aun no estando muerto vale la mitad que hace tres años.... mejor no confiar en "valor euro"...
> 
> ...



Al paso que vamos la mejor moneda será el latún:cook:


----------



## xmax (25 Jul 2012)

Buenas tardes!!!

Comentaros que el martes me decidí a ir a los dos bancos donde tengo los papelitos a preguntar por monedas de 12€ y 20€, las respuestas fueron las siguientes:

- La Caixa: Perdone, quería saber si tienen monedas de 12€ o 20€ del BDE;;; pues no lo se, lo tendría que consultar, pero debe usted solicitarlo en su entidad (la señora quería seguir jugando al buscaminas);;; esta es mi entidad (la verdad que me dejo ver poco por el banco...);;; ah!! entonces déjeme su DNI y un telf y dígame de que año las quiere;;; muchas gracias, si puede dígame si puede conseguirme 100 unidades de 12 o de 20 €, independientemente del año;;; la señora apunta 100 €;;; perdone señora le he dicho 100 unidades, no 100 euros;;; casi se la caen las gafas, jajaja!!! y la pica la curiosidad;;; 100 unidades?, pero las quiere para usted verdad?;;; por educación la conteste que sí que eran para mí. Al día siguiente me llama y me dicen que tienen solo 2 o 3 uds en la caja de 12 o de 20 € que no sabe pero que me puede pedir al BDE de 30 €. Así que me pasaré a por esas 2 o 3.

- En San BBVA, me dicen que solo tienen de 30€ y que si quiero de 12 o de 20€ que tengo que ir al BDE a solicitarlas...

Mi última pregunta en ambos fue si podían solicitar de 12 o de 20 a otras sucursales de sus propias firmas o decirme en que sucursales podía encontrarlas (vamos, lo mismo que cuando vas al ZARA y te gusta una camisa y no tienen tu talla...), la respuesta fue que no es posible...

Joder!!! Sabía que era difícil conseguir las de 12, pero las de 20...? de 2 cero éxito...

Antes de ir pensé que que me iban a decir de 12 no tenemos pero de 20 tenemos unas 500 en la caja...
*
Alguien sabe que sucursales de Madrid pueden tener casi seguro de 20 €? o tengo que ir mendigando por las sucursales haciéndome en el mejor de los casos con 5 unidades?*

Gracias


----------



## electric0 (26 Jul 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Buenas tardes!!!
> 
> Comentaros que el martes me decidí a ir a los dos bancos donde tengo los papelitos a preguntar por monedas de 12€ y 20€, las respuestas fueron las siguientes:
> 
> ...



SI, ya es tarde, muy tarde, ya hay que mendigar lo poco que quede, y rogar que el cajero no entienda nada de economia, o que no haya pasado un burbujero/metalero antes a "limpiar" la sucursal.

AHora ya no es el momento de eso, ahora tocan otras cosas, es el momento de "invertir" en futuro, cosas como un hacha, un rollo de tubo de riego, una buena cajade herramientas (no de los chinorris) un buen deposito de gasoil, unas placas solares, baterias, un buen huerto con agua abundante, semillas no transgenicas, jaula para gallinas, molino de grano manual,,, en fin,,, esas cosas,,,, 

Un saludo.


----------



## begginer (28 Jul 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Buenas tardes!!!
> 
> Comentaros que el martes me decidí a ir a los dos bancos donde tengo los papelitos a preguntar por monedas de 12€ y 20€, las respuestas fueron las siguientes:
> 
> ...



Cuando en el BBVA me decia la directora que solo habia de 30 euros, cargaba 3.000 € en monedas de 20 en la CAM, siendo cliente.

No se enteran de nada


----------



## karlilatúnya (28 Jul 2012)

Donde también te hacen sentir mal es en el santander;te miran de arriba abajo con cara asco y si no tienes cuenta con ellos ni agua,yo no vuelvo entrar ni loco,a mamarla.


----------



## electric0 (29 Jul 2012)

POr motivos familiares (que a nadie importan, ni van a ser publicados ni aqui ni en ningun lado) me veo obligado a vender parte de mis k12,,, si hay algun interesado que me mande un privado.. abstenerse, idio.tas, imbe.ciles, retrasados mentales y demas gili.po.llas picaflores..

Gracias.

EDito:

Gracias a todos los que os habeis interesado.

Vendo 80 piezas de 20€
50 piezas de 2000pts
2300 piezas de 12€

No quiero hacer muchas transacciones, y prefiero que sea todo en mano, aunque supongo que nadie saldra con el capital necesario como para comprarlo todo,,,, asi que,,,, de la disponibilidad de años (tengo de todos en distintas cantidades) el primero que llege dinero en mano elige año...

El precio,,,,, a mas cantidad menos precio, en plan mayorista..
Escucho cualquier oferta por privado...

Pongo aqui cantidades y demas condiciones por no contestar uno a uno por privado, aunque las ventas si vayan por privado para que nadie sepa nada.

Reiteraos mi agradecimiento.


----------



## opilano (29 Jul 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> POr motivos familiares (que a nadie importan, ni van a ser publicados ni aqui ni en ningun lado) me veo obligado a vender parte de mis k12,,, si hay algun interesado que me mande un privado.. abstenerse, idio.tas, imbe.ciles, retrasados mentales y demas gili.po.llas picaflores..
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii-17.html


----------



## Josar (29 Jul 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> POr motivos familiares (que a nadie importan, ni van a ser publicados ni aqui ni en ningun lado) me veo obligado a vender parte de mis k12,,, si hay algun interesado que me mande un privado.. abstenerse, idio.tas, imbe.ciles, retrasados mentales y demas gili.po.llas picaflores..
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> ...



Arriesgandome a una respuesta grosera por su parte, llevo leyendo hace mucho el foro y usted era el fiel defensor del guano y como esas monedas nos iban a salvar de la quema en el futuro del madmax.

Por la venta tan radical presupongo que ya piensa o tiene información de que la inversión no va a ser tan rentable, pues la cantidad que quiere usted vender de golpe, sirve para algo más que una ayuda pues son cerca de los 30.000€, esto me da que pensar dos cosas o piensa comprar con ese dinero alguna inversión mejor, piso barato o similar, o simplemente quiere deshacer posiciones en k12 porque piensa que la plata va a caer.


----------



## karlilatúnya (29 Jul 2012)

Josar dijo:


> Arriesgandome a una respuesta grosera por su parte, llevo leyendo hace mucho el foro y usted era el fiel defensor del guano y como esas monedas nos iban a salvar de la quema en el futuro del madmax.
> 
> Por la venta tan radical presupongo que ya piensa o tiene información de que la inversión no va a ser tan rentable, pues la cantidad que quiere usted vender de golpe, sirve para algo más que una ayuda pues son cerca de los 30.000€, esto me da que pensar dos cosas o piensa comprar con ese dinero alguna inversión mejor, piso barato o similar, o simplemente quiere deshacer posiciones en k12 porque piensa que la plata va a caer.



Lo dejó muy claro: motivos familiares.
Si yo pudiera le compraría,pero mi situación no es mucho mejor.
un saludo.


----------



## Josar (29 Jul 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Lo dejó muy claro: motivos familiares.
> Si yo pudiera le compraría,pero mi situación no es mucho mejor.
> un saludo.



Ya, pero yo soy un hombre que no se cree todo lo que dicen y siempre aplico la lógica.

Puede haber un familiar que no puede afrontar la hipoteca o que no llega a fin de mes, se pueden vender algunas monedas para conseguir efectivo, este mes te presto 1.000 otro 2.000 lo que haga falta, pero desprenderse de 30.000€ no tiene nada que ver con una ayuda familiar, más bien es una desinversión en toda regla, por lo que deduzco de mis razonamientos.

Igual que cuando dicen que los recortes nos van a salvar y mi razonamiento dice que no. Pienso que 30.000 no es una ayuda familiar, tiene más pinta de pensar que va a perder dinero con las monedas u opción 2 le ha salido una inversión más suculenta y saca su dinero del k12 para comprar o invertir en otra cosa.


----------



## electric0 (29 Jul 2012)

Josar dijo:


> Arriesgandome a una respuesta grosera por su parte, llevo leyendo hace mucho el foro y usted era el fiel defensor del guano y como esas monedas nos iban a salvar de la quema en el futuro del madmax.
> 
> Por la venta tan radical presupongo que ya piensa o tiene información de que la inversión no va a ser tan rentable, pues la cantidad que quiere usted vender de golpe, sirve para algo más que una ayuda pues son cerca de los 30.000€, esto me da que pensar dos cosas o piensa comprar con ese dinero alguna inversión mejor, piso barato o similar, o simplemente quiere deshacer posiciones en k12 porque piensa que la plata va a caer.



Y nada ha cambiado,... sigo pensando lo mismo en cuanto a las monedas, y en cuanto a mi opinion sobre Ud. tambien sigo pensando lo mismo,... limitada capacidad lectora y por tanto gran capacidad de hacer el ridiculo.


----------



## IvanRios (29 Jul 2012)

Los madmaxistas están de luto porque el apocalipsis económico no se va a producir: eléctrico vende su plata.:XX:


----------



## electric0 (29 Jul 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Los madmaxistas están de luto porque el apocalipsis económico no se va a producir: eléctrico vende su plata.:XX:




A ver............ me autocito remarcando algunas cosas, mas que nada, para los *lentos* (en mi pueblo los llaman "estalentaos")



electric0 dijo:


> *POr motivos familiares *(que a nadie importan, ni van a ser publicados ni aqui ni en ningun lado) me veo obligado a *vender parte *de mis k12,,, si hay algun interesado que me mande un privado.. *abstenerse, idio.tas, imbe.ciles, retrasados mentales y demas gili.po.llas picaflores..*


----------



## IvanRios (29 Jul 2012)

No se me mosquee señor eléctrico, y a pesar de su mal genio, no pierda usted el sentido el humor...


----------



## electric0 (29 Jul 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> No se me mosquee señor eléctrico, y a pesar de su mal genio, no pierda usted el sentido el humor...



Pues nada.... con humor... (con voz de Fernando Tejero, haciendo de Emilio en aqui no hay quien viva, cuando decia lo de "un poquito de por favor") pues lo mismo,,,... vayase Ud. un poquito a la mierda....

Si es que no se ni para que contesto... de donde no hay no se puede sacar...


----------



## Rafacoins (29 Jul 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> POr motivos familiares (que a nadie importan, ni van a ser publicados ni aqui ni en ningun lado) me veo obligado a vender parte de mis k12,,, si hay algun interesado que me mande un privado.. abstenerse, idio.tas, imbe.ciles, retrasados mentales y demas gili.po.llas picaflores..
> Gracias.
> EDito:
> Gracias a todos los que os habeis interesado.
> ...



electric0, ¿qué necesidad tienes de insultar de ésta forma a los foreros para vender unas monedas?, ¿acaso crees que hablando así a la gente vas a conseguir mas compradores?
Además como bien sabes y ya te han informado antes, hay otro hilo especializado en la compra-venta de monedas de 12€ dónde puedes ofertar a gusto sin necesidad de ensuciar éste hilo.
Muchas gracias


----------



## IvanRios (29 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> electric0, ¿qué necesidad tienes de insultar de ésta forma a los foreros para vender unas monedas?,



...y es lo que suele pasar cuando un cascarrabias se cree superior a los demás...


----------



## Josar (29 Jul 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> ...y es lo que suele pasar cuando un cascarrabias se cree superior a los demás...



Este señor al cual respeto tiene un claro problema de salud mental, tiene un problema bastante común en mentes inteligentes, cae en la soberbia depresiva y ataca a todo el mundo que no le de la razón.

En esta vida hay tres cosas importantes y van en este orden: Salud, dinero y amor. Como decía la canción )

Cuando falla alguna, sobre todo la primera, todo lo demás no sirve para nada, tu salud ya sea física o mental, si estas depresivo o con dolores, todo el oro del mundo y las mujeres mas guapas, no conseguirán que consigas disfrutar de la vida.

En el caso de este hombre y posiblemente de muchos, yo intentaría arreglar las cosas por ese orden, no al revés, si siempre has sido depresivo, tener dinero o ligar mucho, no te harán feliz más de un breve espacio de tiempo.

Bueno que me pongo filosófico y me salgo del hilo, mande un saquito de k12 para llevar!!!!!!!!! que sean letizias plastificadas plz jejeje


----------



## electric0 (29 Jul 2012)

Son mis costumbres y hay que respetarlas....

No me jodas, un monton de castuzos robando, un monton de gitanos y gentes de mal vivir, viviendo de pvta madre a costa de todos en las carceles/hoteles de esta repubvlica monarquica bananaria, inmobiliarios, constructores, bancos,.. "to dios robando" y chuleando de hacerlo y ahora resulta que el que jode el pais soy yo...

Claro, Claro,,,... ¿y cuando van Uds. al banco que tal?... porque si dicen que yo soy desagradable el banquero debe de estar a la altura de la mierda mas asquerosa,,,,... ah, no, que son amigos...

¿y el mariano? ¿ y zp? ¿y la burracalva? ¿con esos que hacen cuando los ven? ¿se mean Uds. en lo alto? ¿o les dan patadas como a los perros?

¿o es que hay que hacer leña del arbol caido? Yo no quiero vender, me veo obligado a ello por necesidad y por necedad de los que me rodean, podria llevarlas a fundicion y me darian mas o menos lo mismo, ¿sera entonces de agradecer que no las destruya?


La biblia decia algo asi como;,,,,,
Hipocritas, que por fuera vais engalanados por fuera, y por dentro sois sepulcros llenos de podredumbre.


Manda guevos, cuando hace mas tres años decia de comprarlas se me trato de loco, ahora que no me queda mas remedio que vender se me trata de loco tambien..... ¿que coño quieren? ¿quehaydelomioismo?

Pues nada, Uds sigan,,.. pero luego no se quejen, que no sera la primera vez que despues de años han venido en busca de consejo y los he mandado al sitio de nunca debian de haber salido...


EDITO;...

No debo ser tan loco ni tan desagradable cuando he vendido ya casi la mitad, a lo mejor no debria de escuchar a cuasi porrompomperos ni quizas contestarles, despues de tener los güevos quemados por el humo de 1000 batallas,....

Ya el tiempo pondra las cosas en su sitio


----------



## Josar (29 Jul 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Son mis costumbres y hay que respetarlas....
> 
> No me jodas, un monton de castuzos robando, un monton de gitanos y gentes de mal vivir, viviendo de pvta madre a costa de todos en las carceles/hoteles de esta repubvlica monarquica bananaria, inmobiliarios, constructores, bancos,.. "to dios robando" y chuleando de hacerlo y ahora resulta que el que jode el pais soy yo...
> 
> ...



Tranquilo señor electrico, tuvo usted muy buena visión con las k12, yo particularmente ni siquiera sabia de su existencia o sea que ni me planteaba si era buena inversión o no.

De hecho a día de hoy tengo también algunas k12, no es una inversión tan grande como la suya, pero si me hice con algunas por si acaso. 

De todas maneras no quiero subir mi colchon de k12 aunque me lo puedo permitir, porque pienso que la plata va a caer y seguramente termine cambiando esas monedas por los mismo euros que inverti en el BDE. 

En cuanto pueda comprar un piso que tengo visto a tocateja por 40.000 o 50.000€, tendré que desinvertir mi apuesta de k12 también.


----------



## Rafacoins (29 Jul 2012)

Son mis costumbres y hay que respetarlas....
*No hay que respetar tus costumbres, eres tu quien debe respetar a los demás*

No me jodas, un monton de castuzos robando, un monton de gitanos y gentes de mal vivir, viviendo de pvta madre a costa de todos en las carceles/hoteles de esta repubvlica monarquica bananaria, inmobiliarios, constructores, bancos,.. "to dios robando" y chuleando de hacerlo y ahora resulta que el que jode el pais soy yo...
*Ofrecer para la venta hoy 80 K20, acaso no es intentar timar a alguien que no separa que aún se consiguen en cualquier banco? *

Claro, Claro,,,... ¿y cuando van Uds. al banco que tal?... porque si dicen que yo soy desagradable el banquero debe de estar a la altura de la mierda mas asquerosa,,,,... ah, no, que son amigos...
*Si el banquero nos insulta, le pedimos respeto con educación*

¿y el mariano? ¿ y zp? ¿y la burracalva? ¿con esos que hacen cuando los ven? ¿se mean Uds. en lo alto? ¿o les dan patadas como a los perros?
*Que remedio?*

¿o es que hay que hacer leña del arbol caido? Yo no quiero vender, me veo obligado a ello por necesidad y por necedad de los que me rodean
*De corazón te deseo que puedas vnerlas y solucionar tus problemas, podria llevarlas a fundicion y me darian mas o menos lo mismo, Eso no te lo crees ni tu *
¿sera entonces de agradecer que no las destruya? *Si el precio es ser insultado, pues prefiero que las tires al río ¿Realmente pretendes recibir gracias por no mandar a fundir monedas?*


La biblia decia algo asi como;,,,,,
Hipocritas, que por fuera vais engalanados por fuera, y por dentro sois sepulcros llenos de podredumbre. *Pues ahi te va un tango de principios de los 50 "Con guita, cualquiera es vivo, son anzuelos los canarios. La cuestión es ser un seco y que te llamen señor"*

Manda guevos, cuando hace mas tres años decia de comprarlas se me trato de loco, ahora que no me queda mas remedio que vender se me trata de loco tambien..... ¿que coño quieren? ¿quehaydelomioismo?
*sólo te hemos pedido respeto*

Pues nada, Uds sigan,,.. pero luego no se quejen, que no sera la primera vez que despues de años han venido en busca de consejo y los he mandado al sitio de nunca debian de haber salido...
*Muchas gracias por tus consejos*

EDITO;...

No debo ser tan loco ni tan desagradable cuando he vendido ya casi la mitad, a lo mejor no debria de escuchar a cuasi porrompomperos ni quizas contestarles, despues de tener los güevos quemados por el humo de 1000 batallas,....
*Enhorabuena por tus tantas conquistas del pasado, ya iba siendo hora de que alguien te gane la primera*

Ya el tiempo pondra las cosas en su sitio *Si claro, pero de momento tendrás que esperar a que suba el precio de la plata para que puedas hacer negocio con tus K20*

*
Cordiales saludos*


----------



## electric0 (29 Jul 2012)

No voy a responder...... a ignorados directamente.




Rafacoins dijo:


> Son mis costumbres y hay que respetarlas....
> _No hay que respetar tus costumbres, eres tu quien debe respetar a los demás_
> 
> No me jodas, un monton de castuzos robando, un monton de gitanos y gentes de mal vivir, viviendo de pvta madre a costa de todos en las carceles/hoteles de esta repubvlica monarquica bananaria, inmobiliarios, constructores, bancos,.. "to dios robando" y chuleando de hacerlo y ahora resulta que el que jode el pais soy yo...
> ...


----------



## Rafacoins (29 Jul 2012)

Odio hablarle asi a las personas, pero éste tío se cree dios y cree que todos los demás foreros que estamos aqui somos idiotas. Y no sólo lo cree, sino que además alardea de ello.

Gente de baja educación como ésta, es la que desanima en éste y en otros foros a postear, haciéndonos perder la posibilidad de conocer a gente maja y que comparta nuestras mismas inquietudes


----------



## Nexus (30 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Odio hablarle asi a las personas, pero éste tío se cree dios y cree que todos los demás foreros que estamos aqui somos idiotas. Y no sólo lo cree, sino que además alardea de ello.
> 
> Gente de baja educación como ésta, es la que desanima en éste y en otros foros a postear, haciéndonos perder la posibilidad de conocer a gente maja y que comparta nuestras mismas inquietudes



Totalmente, y se creen que por llevar más tiempo en el foro poseen más sabiduría o algo así y les da derechos sobre los demás. Me consta que algunos foreros por temas como éste abandonaron el hilo sino el foro. Una pena.

Saludos.


----------



## taurus (30 Jul 2012)

Animo electrico,me di de alta en el foro después de leer mucho tiémpo, expresamente para darte un saludo,agradecerte tus consejos y desearte que los problemas que puedas tener ahora se solucionen satisfactoriamente en un tiempo breve.


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Jul 2012)

Josar dijo:


> Tranquilo señor electrico, tuvo usted muy buena visión con las k12, yo particularmente ni siquiera sabia de su existencia o sea que ni me planteaba si era buena inversión o no.
> 
> De hecho a día de hoy tengo también algunas k12, no es una inversión tan grande como la suya, pero si me hice con algunas por si acaso.
> 
> ...



Acojonante lo de este foro, da igual que el oso guanoso se lo haga encima en prime time, la gente sigue despistadísima, hablando de que la mierda-plata va a bajar y tal y tal.

Los que no hicieron los deberes en su día tienen en esa oferta una buena oportunidad, las oportunidades están para no perderlas, pero cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera.

Si yo no hubiese hecho los deberes ya estaría enviando un mp. al forero Electric0, pero por suerte no es mi caso.


----------



## electric0 (31 Jul 2012)

Ante la avalancha de MP pididendo cantidades "pequeñas"...

No puedo contestar a todos, y por eso lo hago en plan publico, no voy a enviar, repito *no voy a enviar monedas a nadie* las monedas son en mano previo pago en "papelines de colores", en Cordoba capital o alrrededores, el precio a convenir segun la cantidad, lo que no se venda esta semana o al menos se apalabre en firme ira a parar al banco o a la fundicion (el que mas me de) es lo que hay...

(ayer vendi 742 piezas, en mano, sin problemas si el comprador quiere manifestarse que lo haga, si no, yo mantendre el anonimato)

Gracias a todos de cualquier manera por vuestro interes.


----------



## IvanRios (31 Jul 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Ante la avalancha de MP pididendo cantidades "pequeñas"...
> 
> No puedo contestar a todos, y por eso lo hago en plan publico, no voy a enviar, repito *no voy a enviar monedas a nadie* las monedas son en mano previo pago en "papelines de colores", en Cordoba capital o alrrededores, el precio a convenir segun la cantidad, lo que no se venda esta semana o al menos se apalabre en firme ira a parar al banco o a la fundicion (el que mas me de) es lo que hay...
> 
> ...



Tio, después de leer tu mensaje en el que haces mención a citas religiosas (mensaje que ya no veo, lo habrás debido borrar), saco como conclusión que eres un tipo fundamentalista y peligroso. ¿Acaso eres judio?
¿Y qué es eso de que nadie te entenderá? ¿Acaso tienes contacto con tu dios y él te ordena los pasos a seguir? ¿Y qué es eso de que todos somos escoria? ¿Qué te pasa chaval?


----------



## electric0 (31 Jul 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Tio, después de leer tu mensaje en el que haces mención a citas religiosas (mensaje que ya no veo, lo habrás debido borrar), saco como conclusión que eres un tipo fundamentalista y peligroso. ¿Acaso eres judio?
> ¿Y qué es eso de que nadie te entenderá? ¿Acaso tienes contacto con tu dios y él te ordena los pasos a seguir? ¿Y qué es eso de que todos somos escoria? ¿Qué te pasa chaval?



Fundamentalista del todo, pastifari para ser mas exacto, y seguidor del unicornio rosa invisible al que estoy unido por un hilo irrompible e imaginario...

Gracias por lo de chaval, pero podria ser por edad su padre....

En pleno siglo diecinuev..... perdon XXI (21, paralos que no saben leer numeros romanos)

Otro a ignorados..... que mes llevo¡¡¡


----------



## Rafacoins (31 Jul 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> Soy ... Fundamentalista del todo, pastifari para ser mas exacto, y seguidor del unicornio rosa invisible al que estoy unido por un hilo irrompible e imaginario...



Vamos, lo que se conoce como un payaso


----------



## IvanRios (31 Jul 2012)

"Tio, después de leer tu mensaje en el que haces mención a citas religiosas (mensaje que ya no veo, lo habrás debido borrar), saco como conclusión que eres un tipo fundamentalista y peligroso. ¿Acaso eres judio?
¿Y qué es eso de que nadie te entenderá? ¿Acaso tienes contacto con tu dios y él te ordena los pasos a seguir? ¿Y qué es eso de que todos somos escoria? ¿Qué te pasa chaval?"

Me autocito porque creo que debo pedir disculpas por este mensaje al forero electric0. Y es que me parece a mí que le acaba de pasar lo mismo que me pasó a mí, que fue que un troll se creó una cuenta con el nick casi idéntico al mio en venganza por haberle llamado subnormal (con mi máximo respeto por los subnormales, que sin duda nada tienen que ver con este tipejo), y se dedicó a crear hilos que supuestamente eran mios. El forero en cuestión era un tal Gusta12, gusta, guscrack y no sé cuántos nicks más. Pues creo que este anormal sigue por aquí con distinto nick y lo ha vuelto a hacer (u otro anormal de su misma calaña), pero me la jugaría a que es el mismo y creo que sé qué nick viene ahora utilizando.
Cuando escribí esta respuesta (la de arriba entrecomillada) no me había percatado de que el nick de electric0 no era el mismo y que el forero era pompero, además de que el escudo es más pequeño. Lo dicho, y a falta de confirmación por parte del propietario del nick original, mis disculpas por ello.

P.D: ¿Alguien me puede explicar qué es eso de las etiquetas que aparece debajo de los mensajes y quién o cómo se generan?


----------



## electric0 (2 Ago 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> "Tio, después de leer tu mensaje en el que haces mención a citas religiosas (mensaje que ya no veo, lo habrás debido borrar), saco como conclusión que eres un tipo fundamentalista y peligroso. ¿Acaso eres judio?
> ¿Y qué es eso de que nadie te entenderá? ¿Acaso tienes contacto con tu dios y él te ordena los pasos a seguir? ¿Y qué es eso de que todos somos escoria? ¿Qué te pasa chaval?"
> 
> Me autocito porque creo que debo pedir disculpas por este mensaje al forero electric0. Y es que me parece a mí que le acaba de pasar lo mismo que me pasó a mí, que fue que un troll se creó una cuenta con el nick casi idéntico al mio en venganza por haberle llamado subnormal (con mi máximo respeto por los subnormales, que sin duda nada tienen que ver con este tipejo), y se dedicó a crear hilos que supuestamente eran mios. El forero en cuestión era un tal Gusta12, gusta, guscrack y no sé cuántos nicks más. Pues creo que este anormal sigue por aquí con distinto nick y lo ha vuelto a hacer (u otro anormal de su misma calaña), pero me la jugaría a que es el mismo y creo que sé qué nick viene ahora utilizando.
> ...



Es importante leer bien, y fijarse en los detalles a veces, ya que podre ser desagradable, nunca lo nege, pero no subnormal (mis disculpas al colectivo) le honrra la disculpa, aunque deberia leer mas y mejor..

En cuanto a las monedas ya estan todas vendidas/apalabradas, solo me quedan algunas de 20€ que llevare al banco, y otras pocas de 2000pts, que llevare a la numismatica a falta de mejor oferta.

Pidan Uds. nunca tener que usarlas, y si las usan alguna vez que no sea por enfermedad, hambre u otras tristes circustancias, como en mi caso.

Un cordial saludo y agradecimieinto para casi todos.


----------



## Márquez (3 Ago 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, despues de leer las ultimas paginas de este hilo creo que se ha desvirtuado un poco, así que voi a preguntar a riesgo de que me mandeis a leerme las 71 paginas del mismo.

¿Aun se pueden encontrar monedas de 12 euros en los bancos?

Se que de 20 euros si se pueden encontrar, pero por lo que tengo entendido al ser su valor facial bastante superior al valor actualo de su peso en plata no seria rentable compralas ¿esto es así o me equivoco?

Espero no estar preguntando algo muy obvio o repetido, gracias de antemano.


----------



## karlilatúnya (3 Ago 2012)

La oportunidad la tuviste con electrico,ahora ya es tarde,en los bancos solo hay telarañas y deudas, que si no vamos con cuidado con los depositos, acabaremos pagando nosotros(quién si no).No es tiémpo de comprar k12;es la hora de acaparar latunes.
Lo siento pero el tiémpo se acabó...


----------



## Nexus (3 Ago 2012)

Márquez dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, despues de leer las ultimas paginas de este hilo creo que se ha desvirtuado un poco, así que voi a preguntar a riesgo de que me mandeis a leerme las 71 paginas del mismo.
> 
> ¿Aun se pueden encontrar monedas de 12 euros en los bancos?
> 
> ...



En las sucursales no suelen haber pero quizás sí en algunas tesorerías (hace un par de semanas me trajeron unas cuantas, y como anécdota contaré que dos monedas estaban encapsuladas de forma artesanal y con el nombre de sus expropietarios escrito en bolígrafo, es decir, que están habiendo devoluciones).
Acércate a la sucursal de la que seas cliente y diles que te las intenten traer a ver si hay suerte.


----------



## karlilatúnya (3 Ago 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> En las sucursales no suelen haber pero quizás sí en algunas tesorerías (hace un par de semanas me trajeron unas cuantas, y como anécdota contaré que dos monedas estaban encapsuladas de forma artesanal y con el nombre de sus expropietarios escrito en bolígrafo, es decir, que están habiendo devoluciones).
> Acércate a la sucursal de la que seas cliente y diles que te las intenten traer a ver si hay suerte.



Mal vamos si hay devoluciones,la gente empieza a ver las orejas al lobo.:


----------



## guscrack (4 Ago 2012)

El borde se ha dado cuenta de que la a cagao con los k12 y se los quita de encima , como muchos sabeis en cualquier banco a los buenos clientes nos los dan de 1000 en 1000 si los pedimos.


----------



## IvanRios (4 Ago 2012)

guscrack dijo:


> El borde se ha dado cuenta de que la a cagao con los k12 y se los quita de encima , como muchos sabeis en cualquier banco a los buenos clientes nos los dan de 1000 en 1000 si los pedimos.



Baneo para este farsante, guscrack alias "furullo".


----------



## guscrack (4 Ago 2012)

que pasa que te has quedao pillao con tu plata u oro y te jode que te recuerden la realidad?
No insultes o te tendre que reportar


----------



## IvanRios (4 Ago 2012)

guscrack dijo:


> que pasa que te has quedao pillao con tu plata u oro y te jode que te recuerden la realidad?
> No insultes o te tendre que reportar



No, pero a la calaña como tú que solo sabe mentir y engañar por diversión se la tiene que mantener lejos.


----------



## Le Fanu (5 Ago 2012)

Seguro que estos temas se han abordado ya más de una vez, pero trás buscar en el hilo no he encontrado una respuesta clara y feaciente a ellos, así que voy a preguntarlos por aquí por si acaso:

¿Que saca el FNMT emitiendo estas monedas? En principio está claro, colocan plata por un valor mucho mayor al del mercado, pero eso se les fue de las manos con los k12 al final de la decada del 2010. ¿Es que nadie de la FNMT se dio cuenta de que aquello ya no era un negocio?

¿Por que pedian el DNI cuando las adquirias en el BDE? No se me ocurre para que pueden querer allí esos datos... De hecho me suena que habia gente que decía que pasaba de comprarlas allí por el tema de los datos...

Otra pregunta. ¿Es el valor facial y el valor fiat lo mismo? ¿Y el valor spot es el valor en plata?

Ultima pregunta. ¿Fuera del plastico te las valoran igual en el bde y cualquier particular que esté interesado?

Gracias.


----------



## IvanRios (5 Ago 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Seguro que estos temas se han abordado ya más de una vez, pero trás buscar en el hilo no he encontrado una respuesta clara y feaciente a ellos, así que voy a preguntarlos por aquí por si acaso:
> 
> ¿Que saca el FNMT emitiendo estas monedas? En principio está claro, colocan plata por un valor mucho mayor al del mercado, pero eso se les fue de las manos con los k12 al final de la decada del 2010. ¿Es que nadie de la FNMT se dio cuenta de que aquello ya no era un negocio?



Claro que se dieron cuenta, por eso las cambiaron por las 20 y 30 euros, para seguir vendiendo plata muy por encima de su precio.


----------



## electric0 (5 Ago 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Seguro que estos temas se han abordado ya más de una vez, pero trás buscar en el hilo no he encontrado una respuesta clara y feaciente a ellos, así que voy a preguntarlos por aquí por si acaso:
> 
> ¿Que saca el FNMT emitiendo estas monedas? En principio está claro, colocan plata por un valor mucho mayor al del mercado, pero eso se les fue de las manos con los k12 al final de la decada del 2010. ¿Es que nadie de la FNMT se dio cuenta de que aquello ya no era un negocio?
> 
> ...



La FMNT emite estas monedas desde el año 1994, entonces eran de 2000 pts, y la plata contenida era evidentemente la misma que hasta el dia de hoy, 18gr de plata .925

Desde el 1994 al 2010 (mediados de año) les fue bien, compraban la plata por poco dinero y la vendian por mucho (si pensamos en pesetas, euros, o cualquier otra moneda fiducidaria)

Antes de que la plata contenida en la moneda se pagase con 20€ "de papel" , bastante antes siquiera que llegara a maximos, dejaron de acuñar de 12€ y pasaron a acuñarlas de 20€, puesto que las monedas llevan cierto trabajo de acuñacion, etc... nunca venderan la moneda a precio de plata, puesto que perderian dinero, Actualmente se acuñan con un facial de 30€.... (blanco y en botella....)

Existe un segundo negocio para la FNMT desconocido por casi todo el mundo, la desmonetizacion de las monedas recogidas, para su venta a metal, o nueva acuñacion,.... es una maniobra curiosisma, por la cual la plata se revaloriza con el tiempo sin necesidad de guardarla en ninguna caja fuerte, la guarda el pueblo en monedas que luego vuelven a la FNMT, al menos en parte.

Piden el DNI por metodo, dando igual la maniobra realizada, no tiene nada que ver con las monedas de plata.

El valor "facial" viene de "faz", cara, es decir lo escrito en la cara acuñada de la moneda, el valor "fiat" viene de fiducidario, moneda basada en la confianza, aunque en este caso coinciden el significado es bastante distinto,,,, como ejemplo el valor facial de una moneda de 1996 es de 2000 pts, su valor fiat para el BdE es de 12€, puesto que ya no usamos la peseta.

El valor spot es el valor de la plata como metal (medido en fiat claro)

El plastico es un estorbo por ejemplo para la fundicion, hay que quitarlo para no añadir impurezas "malsanas" al crisol. EL BdE las reconoce igual con plastico que sin el, y entre coleccionistas parece ser que con el plastico se estan valorando mas, a la larga el plastico estropea antes las monedas, ya que se empeña en reaccionar con la plata amarilleandola.

Usar el plastico como prueba de autenticidad es una solemne tonteria, primero porque no hay falsificacion de estas monedas que se sepa (al menos todavia) ya que de momento no resulta demasiado rentable, y porque el falsificador tambien falsificaria la bolsita en caso de falsificacion, seria lo menos complicado y mas facil, y ademas dificultaria comprobar la moneda en "directo".

A mi modo de ver, mantener el plastico es perder el tiempo, pero ya alli cada cual.

UN saludo.


----------



## Drinito (5 Ago 2012)

Pues vaya..... no sabía yo eso de que reaccionaban con el plástico...... me voy a tener que poner las pilas para "desembalarlas" ahora que estoy de vacaciones.


----------



## karlilatúnya (5 Ago 2012)

Amarillas o verdes pesan lo mismo.


----------



## electric0 (6 Ago 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Amarillas o verdes pesan lo mismo.



La plata, aparte de bactericida natural, se empeña en reaccionar con casi todo lo que tiene alrrededor, y en alearse con plomo, estaño, oro, cobre, etc... es un metal bastante activo (a la contra que el oro).... por supuesto la bolsita que las recubre no se salva, tambien tiende a reaccionar con ella, ademas de ser un plastico bastante malo y poco fiable, rompiendose con facilidad, es decir, proteccion poca, molestias muchas.

Si la moneda se oxida, se pone verde o reacciona con algo, lo normal es que algo de peso gane, por adicion de oxigeno en la oxidacion, o de otros elementos, pero es tan poco que resulta insignificante y hasta de dificil medida, y por tanto despreciable,.... otra cosa distinta seria que la llevaramos en el bolsillo del pantalon durante lustros, en este caso perderia peso por desgaste, y aun oxidada pesaria menos,, (el oro es mas insensible, puesto que no se oxida facilmente, aunque tambien puede sufrir desgaste)

Un saludo.


----------



## albayalde (6 Ago 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> La FMNT emite estas monedas desde el año 1994, entonces eran de 2000 pts, y la plata contenida era evidentemente la misma que hasta el dia de hoy, 18gr de plata .925
> 
> Desde el 1994 al 2010 (mediados de año) les fue bien, compraban la plata por poco dinero y la vendian por mucho (si pensamos en pesetas, euros, o cualquier otra moneda fiducidaria)
> 
> ...



En algún lote de los que he adquirido en el propio BCE, me he encontrado con alguna ristra de 10 con el plástico original,a la que le habían hecho a alguna de las monedas la prueba del ácido sin sacarla de la bolsa o_0.También creo que es más facil comprobar la autenticidad de las monedas si están sin la funda


----------



## alienhunter (6 Ago 2012)

guscrack dijo:


> El borde se ha dado cuenta de que la a cagao con los k12 y se los quita de encima , como muchos sabeis en cualquier banco a los buenos clientes nos los dan de 1000 en 1000 si los pedimos.



Sin acritud, pero o eres un troll o eres tonto.
Si las puedes conseguir de 1000 en 1000 no se porque no las cojes a 12 euros y las vendes rápidamente a 12,50 ( a ese precio te las quitarían de las manos).

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nexus (6 Ago 2012)

alienhunter dijo:


> Sin acritud, pero o eres un troll o eres tonto.



Es ambas cosas.


----------



## alienhunter (7 Ago 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Es ambas cosas.



Que va!!! Si es buena persona, podia cogerlas de 1000 en 1000 en el banco, para revenderlas y sacarse un buen pico todos los dias, pero prefiere poner un anuncio comprandolas a 12,10 a otros usuarios.....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-66.html#post6928930


----------



## electric0 (7 Ago 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> En algún lote de los que he adquirido en el propio BCE, me he encontrado con alguna ristra de 10 con el plástico original,a la que le habían hecho a alguna de las monedas la prueba del ácido sin sacarla de la bolsa o_0.También creo que es más facil comprobar la autenticidad de las monedas si están sin la funda



¿Seguro? 

¿como es posible introducir acido en una bolsa cerrada sin romperla? ¿con una jeringuilla acaso?
¿es posible introducir acido sin que termine afectando al plastico?
¿como se limpia luego la moneda sin terminar por romper el plastico?
¿seguro que la autenticidad de la plata y su calidad se determina con acido?

Eso tengo yo que verlo.. debe ser espectacular a la vez que inutil, cuando lo mejor es romper la mierda-bolsa y acaso luego meterla en una capsulita, de las que se venden para ese fin...

Un saludo.


----------



## MOUSTRO (7 Ago 2012)

La cosa está muy malita..........

Hoy me han ofrecido en mi sucursal 10 karlillos

"Hola moustro, es que tengo 10 monedas de las que tu quieres. Ayer vino uno y pago los recibos con ellas"

Evidentemente, ahora están en mi bolsillo


----------



## karlilatúnya (7 Ago 2012)

MOUSTRO dijo:


> La cosa está muy malita..........
> 
> Hoy me han ofrecido en mi sucursal 10 karlillos
> 
> ...



Y mientras no nos toque a nosotros hacer lo mismo, podremos estar contentos.:


----------



## albayalde (7 Ago 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> ¿Seguro?
> 
> ¿como es posible introducir acido en una bolsa cerrada sin romperla? ¿con una jeringuilla acaso?
> ¿es posible introducir acido sin que termine afectando al plastico?
> ...



Supongo que seria con una jeringuilla,se analiza la pureza con ácido nitrico igual que con el oro y no, no la limpiaron  ,por eso lo vi,es una gota de color café,como de 5mm
La proxima vez que saque las monedas de su escondrijo , trato de localizarla y hacerle una foto
Biblioteca de Joyeria - Valuacion de la plata ley


----------



## Moncho (7 Ago 2012)

Hay alguien comprando las de 20e? Estan ya muy dificiles de conseguir ? Acabaremos con un BID-ASK de estas tambien ?


----------



## señor eko (7 Ago 2012)

Yo tengo una sucursal localizada en la que tienen 3 k20 y 2 k30, pero no se si adquirirlas, por que ahora mismo no parece que valga mucho la pena...


----------



## Ulisses (7 Ago 2012)

Moncho dijo:


> Hay alguien comprando las de 20e? Estan ya muy dificiles de conseguir ? Acabaremos con un BID-ASK de estas tambien ?



Difíciles, no sé. Hace algún tiempo un forero dijo que en el BdE ya no las había 

En cuanto deje de haberlas en las sucursales, en cantidades grandes, es decir de 10 en 10, quizá se pueda abrir el hilo.


----------



## malibux (7 Ago 2012)

De 20€ tenían a montones en el BdE de Zaragoza, por ejemplo.


----------



## Moncho (7 Ago 2012)

y por experiencia las del mundial se siguen viendo o ya desaparecieron ?


----------



## Dev-em (7 Ago 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Y mientras no nos toque a nosotros hacer lo mismo, podremos estar contentos.:



Pero a fin de cuentas para eso están, lo que pasa es que a algunos les llega la necesidad de usarlas antes, por que de seguro que se hubiese desecho de los papelillos de colores antes que de las monedas de plata, si era madmaxista al menos......

¿ Alguién a pensado en ir a un "Compro Oro" de esos a ver si tienen Carlillos ?, aunque claro, estos de tenerlos , los querrán vender bastante por encima del facial......


----------



## karlilatúnya (7 Ago 2012)

Dev-em dijo:


> Pero a fin de cuentas para eso están, lo que pasa es que a algunos les llega la necesidad de usarlas antes, por que de seguro que se hubiese desecho de los papelillos de colores antes que de las monedas de plata, si era madmaxista al menos......
> 
> ¿ Alguién a pensado en ir a un "Compro Oro" de esos a ver si tienen Carlillos ?, aunque claro, estos de tenerlos , los querrán vender bastante por encima del facial......



Para eso están,pero mejor dejarlas a nuestros hijos ¿no?


----------



## taipan (7 Ago 2012)

Dev-em dijo:


> ¿ Alguién a pensado en ir a un "Compro Oro" de esos a ver si tienen Carlillos ?, aunque claro, estos de tenerlos , los querrán vender bastante por encima del facial......



Ya se me ha ocurrido a mí  

Evidentemente no tenian porque, aunque han tenido gente que han ido a venderlos, los muy "listos" prentenden comprar las monedas al peso y claro... pagan por debajo del valor facial :XX: :XX: :XX:

:: :: :: La gente estará necesitada, pero tonta no es: se van al banco.


----------



## Dev-em (7 Ago 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Para eso están,pero mejor dejarlas a nuestros hijos ¿no?



Si hay opción, si. Pero la vida es muy perra, a veces hay que hacer lo que se puede no lo que se quiere.


----------



## Dev-em (7 Ago 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Ya se me ha ocurrido a mí
> 
> Evidentemente no tenian porque, aunque han tenido gente que han ido a venderlos, los muy "listos" prentenden comprar las monedas al peso y claro... pagan por debajo del valor facial :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> :: :: :: La gente estará necesitada, pero tonta no es: se van al banco.



Pues los del compro oro son bobos, o al menos unos vagos, por que si le llegan monedas de 18 gramos del BdE, y si encima estan en buen estado ( en su bolsita , impolutos, o con algo de amarillo es igual), se estan perdiendo un negocio, plata con seguro de facial más cierto valor numismatico no se encuentra todos los días......... 

P.S.

Lo que quería decir es que hay un nicho, que no se si se podrá cubrir....lo que sería una pena es que pasasen por la trituradora del BdE.....:´(


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2012)

yo hace una semana consegui las últimas de Huesca, de 12 euros muy muy pocas, y de 20 muy pocas, ahora ya ninguna. Peiné a conciencia.


----------



## Chila (7 Ago 2012)

Vosotros dejad que los pasen por la fundidora de BdE, que más valdrán los nuestros.

Y hoy, ya vale más la plata que el facial.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2012)

Hola chila eso pienso yo también. La gente no valora lo suficiente los k12 y k20 ya que los venden muy bajos sin pensar que pronto no habra ninguno por sucursal bancaria. Y encima de ser tiradas cortas el BDE destruye y reconstruye con un facial más caro. En un par de años pronostico que los k-12 y k-20 empezaran a subir de precio de forma prolongada.
Considero que estamos en época de adquirir en plata lo que nos permita nuestra maltrecha economía.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2012)

señor eko dijo:


> Yo tengo una sucursal localizada en la que tienen 3 k20 y 2 k30, pero no se si adquirirlas, por que ahora mismo no parece que valga mucho la pena...



Pilla las 3 k-20 y las de 30 que se las metan por el culo.


----------



## Chila (7 Ago 2012)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Hola chila eso pienso yo también. La gente no valora lo suficiente los k12 y k20 ya que los venden muy bajos sin pensar que pronto no habra ninguno por sucursal bancaria. Y encima de ser tiradas cortas el BDE destruye y reconstruye con un facial más caro. En un par de años pronostico que los k-12 y k-20 empezaran a subir de precio de forma prolongada.
> *Considero que estamos en época de adquirir en plata lo que nos permita nuestra maltrecha economía*.



Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## IvanRios_ (8 Ago 2012)

Hay que ser gilipollas o un muerto de hambre para acertar en el momento de comprar y luego liquidar la inversion por faltade liquidez

Todavia se encuentran k12 a montones en muchas sucursales pero solo para clientes vip


----------



## albayalde (8 Ago 2012)

IvanRios_ dijo:


> Hay que ser gilipollas o un muerto de hambre para acertar en el momento de comprar y luego liquidar la inversion por faltade liquidez
> 
> Todavia se encuentran k12 a montones en muchas sucursales pero solo para clientes vip



El problema Gustavo Rafael, es que tu no eres V.I.P pero si el otro calificativo que empleas en tu mensaje, en el Bid Ask, se te olvido poner que mejor en Lugo...


----------



## IvanRios (8 Ago 2012)

IvanRios_ dijo:


> Hay que ser gilipollas o un muerto de hambre para acertar en el momento de comprar y luego liquidar la inversion por faltade liquidez
> 
> Todavia se encuentran k12 a montones en muchas sucursales pero solo para clientes vip



Ya tenemos al psicópata de rafa gusta por aquí de nuevo, y esta vez con un nick parecido al mio (de nuevo) y ensuciando el foro con sus subnormalidades, subnormal.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (8 Ago 2012)

IvanRios_ dijo:


> ......
> Todavia se encuentran k12 a montones en muchas sucursales pero solo para clientes vip



Y para los clientes mega vips como yo todavía se encuentran monedas de 5 pesetas de plata y de 25 de oro, a valor facial por supuesto.
Pregunte por ellas y descubrirá que clase de cliente es, a lo mejor asciende de categoría.


----------



## albayalde (8 Ago 2012)

Habria que plantearse la posibilidad de abrir los hilos metaleros , en la sección de veteranos,creo que sería la única manera de poder librarnos de esta lacra de gentuza


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Ago 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Habria que plantearse la posibilidad de abrir los hilos metaleros , en la sección de veteranos,creo que sería la única manera de poder librarnos de esta lacra de gentuza



Estamos con lo de siempre. Por un gili.po a los que vienen a aprender y/o comprar/vender se les margina. Ninguno de nosotros empezamos siendo veteranos. No secundo la moción ienso: :Baile:


----------



## fff (8 Ago 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Habria que plantearse la posibilidad de abrir los hilos metaleros , en la sección de veteranos,creo que sería la única manera de poder librarnos de esta lacra de gentuza



Deberian ser baneados y reportados... Todos hemos sido noveles, y se ve la intención clara en cada uno de los mensajes que escribes. 

Los trolls son unos camorristas muy cansinos...


----------



## karlilatúnya (8 Ago 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Habria que plantearse la posibilidad de abrir los hilos metaleros , en la sección de veteranos,creo que sería la única manera de poder librarnos de esta lacra de gentuza



Muy buena idea,apoyo la medida.
edito,que lo que se dice después también es verdad que la gente no podría seguir el hilo.
Por lo tanto,lo mejor pasar totalmente de el y que Calopez actúe como convenga.


----------



## platavieja (28 Ago 2012)

desde el dia 8 de agosto, no hay nada ?¿ se ha abierto otro hilo ??


----------



## karlilatúnya (28 Ago 2012)

No,es que estamos descansando:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## irishdragon (1 Sep 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> No,es que estamos descansando:XX::XX::XX:



¿Descansaís en algún sitio libre de mamporreros trolles? :XX:

Para pasarme por allí y tal. Sobretodo ahora que se anima la cosa


----------



## karlilatúnya (1 Sep 2012)

irishdragon dijo:


> ¿Descansaís en algún sitio libre de mamporreros trolles? :XX:
> 
> Para pasarme por allí y tal. Sobretodo ahora que se anima la cosa



El hilo del oro está más animado,por cierto,el que pueda cargar que no pierda el tiémpo.otanto da oro que plata,porque esto se va al garete ya.
pd.y latunes,por supuesto,muchos latunes.:rolleye:
Después palomitas y que sea lo que Dios o el diablo diga.:cook:


----------



## Junior666 (1 Sep 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> El hilo del oro está más animado,por cierto,el que pueda cargar que no pierda el tiémpo.otanto da oro que plata,porque esto se va al garete ya.
> pd.y latunes,por supuesto,muchos latunes.:rolleye:
> Después palomitas y que sea lo que Dios o el diablo diga.:cook:



Este lunes voy a por unos pocos karlillos que me están esperando. 
Sí que está esto un poco parado. Se ve que está cada vez más difícil conseguir k12 e incluso k20. Cuando empiecen a ser rentables los k30 seguro que empieza a coger movimiento.


----------



## irishdragon (14 Oct 2012)

¿Por qué está el hilo tan parado? Se ve que ya no es fácil encontrar Karlillos de 12 en mi ultima busqueda ni uno


----------



## karlilatúnya (14 Oct 2012)

El andorrano hace aproximadamente 20 o 30 dias tenía k12 pero rapidamente se vendieron;desapareció de la venta.Supongo que realmente ya es dificil conseguir.Dentro de un mes quiero hacer un viaje karlillero y ya contaré si encuentro.
Un saludo.
PD.Esta vez no haré ascos a los travelos de 20.jajajaaaa


----------



## Junior666 (19 Oct 2012)

Parece que el andorrano a subido su precio de compra de k12 a 14,5€. Al final no van a ser tan mala compra estas monedas...


----------



## Palasaca (19 Oct 2012)

Junior666 dijo:


> Parece que el andorrano a subido su precio de compra de k12 a 14,5€. Al final no van a ser tan mala compra estas monedas...



Cierto, no hace falta decir más:fiufiu:


----------



## Rafacoins (22 Oct 2012)

Ya no hablemos de K12, es casi como querer conseguir pakillos en el banco.
¿y los K20?, se estan volviendo dificiles de conseguir, al menos para mi ya que ni encargándolos. Yo ya opté por pillar K30, a ver si el año que viene tenemos suerte y siguen saliendo


----------



## gugueta (6 Nov 2012)

Hoy he estado en un banco y he preguntado si me podían pedir monedas de 12 €, al rato me han llamado por teléfono para decirme que las monedas de 12 € ya no existen-en el banco de España, se supone que querían decir-. Hace unas semanas pregunte en otro banco y el empleado llamó a un superior y este le dió una respuesta tajante: que no se podían pedir ya, pero no le dijo el motivo. En el banco en que tengo cuenta también las pedí y me dijo la chica que lo preguntaría pero que tenía un encargo anterior al mio y no lo mandaban nunca.

Mi pregunta es-es fácil que ya esté respondida pero no lo he visto-: ¿están fundiendo los karlillos de 12 € par hacer de 30?. En cualquier caso ¿lo pueden hacer legalmente?, me refiero a que es dinero y no está en mal estado, ¿hay alguna ley que prohíba o incluso permita hacerlo?

Si alguien sabe algo....


----------



## Dev-em (6 Nov 2012)

gugueta dijo:


> Hoy he estado en un banco y he preguntado si me podían pedir monedas de 12 €, al rato me han llamado por teléfono para decirme que las monedas de 12 € ya no existen-en el banco de España, se supone que querían decir-. Hace unas semanas pregunte en otro banco y el empleado llamó a un superior y este le dió una respuesta tajante: que no se podían pedir ya, pero no le dijo el motivo. En el banco en que tengo cuenta también las pedí y me dijo la chica que lo preguntaría pero que tenía un encargo anterior al mio y no lo mandaban nunca.
> 
> Mi pregunta es-es fácil que ya esté respondida pero no lo he visto-: ¿están fundiendo los karlillos de 12 € par hacer de 30?. En cualquier caso ¿lo pueden hacer legalmente?, me refiero a que es dinero y no está en mal estado, ¿hay alguna ley que prohíba o incluso permita hacerlo?
> 
> Si alguien sabe algo....



Si el estado puede destruir monedas de 12 €, a ese proceso lo llaman desmonetizar, las trituran y queda chatarra de plata, lo que no se es a quien se la venden, y es legal si lo hace el estado, si lo haces tu o un joyero es ilegal....

P.S.
Aunque si quieres datos más "fidedignos" sugiero que leas los hilos anteriores de monedas de plata del BdE (I y II ) , usa el buscador, foreros referenciales de estos hilos serían Electric0 y quizas Monsterspeculator.......


----------



## IvanRios (14 Nov 2012)

Refloto el hilo. Acabo de venir de mi sucursal bancaria con 50 k12 en mi bolsillo; de varios años y la mayoría de ellas relucientes.


----------



## skifi (14 Nov 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Refloto el hilo. Acabo de venir de mi sucursal bancaria con 50 k12 en mi bolsillo; de varios años y la mayoría de ellas relucientes.



Mi más sincera enhorabuena :Aplauso: Yo ya ni pregunto, doy el caso por perdido.


----------



## musu19 (14 Nov 2012)

IvanRios dijo:


> Refloto el hilo. Acabo de venir de mi sucursal bancaria con 50 k12 en mi bolsillo; de varios años y la mayoría de ellas relucientes.



Suponemos que como los compro oro, los bancos, empezaran a recoger muchas monedas de gente que necesiten liquidez...


----------



## karlilatúnya (14 Nov 2012)

Que no desfallezca nadie,pronto más de uno tendrá que devolver las monedas para comer,y entonces les pegaremos el zarpazo y pa la saca.Solamente hay que tener al director del banco o caja avisado para que no las devuelva al BDE.


----------



## gurrumino (14 Nov 2012)

Pues yo voy a empezar a batir la zona de nuevo.:baba:


----------



## skifi (8 Dic 2012)

Refloto el hilo desde los abismos porque hoy me han comentado en mi oficina bancaria que durante este mes van a traer una nueva edición de k30, al parecer por el 75 aniversario del Rey, y como el diseño esta vez no es la cara de nadie sino un escudo, no han podido cagarla demasiado...







Que por 30 eypos cunde más una onza fetén, pero por si alguien está haciendo la serie completa.... próximamente en sus manos.


----------



## Rafacoins (8 Dic 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> En algún lote de los que he adquirido en el propio BCE, me he encontrado con alguna ristra de 10 con el plástico original,a la que le habían hecho a alguna de las monedas la prueba del ácido sin sacarla de la bolsa...



Yo tengo un amigo que comprueba la pureza de las monedas con el tarot. Por si a alguien le interesa tambien soluciona problemas de erección, dinero y amor


----------



## albayalde (8 Dic 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Yo tengo un amigo que comprueba la pureza de las monedas con el tarot. Por si a alguien le interesa tambien soluciona problemas de erección, dinero y amor



Coño Gutavo el Troll de nuevo,¿Tu no me habías metido en tu lista de ignorados?
Es tan complicado como pinchar la bolsa e inyectar una gota de ácido


----------



## Pmontes (11 Dic 2012)

Que valor tienen intrísecamente los K12 en plata ahora?


----------



## hagase_la_luz (11 Dic 2012)

Si no me equivoco son 18g de plata ley 925, por tanto 16,65g
A 0,81€/g hoy, diría que son 13,49€


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Dic 2012)

Os hago una pregunta ...
¿Soy yo que tengo mala suerte, o desde hace un tiempo a hoy es casi imposible conseguir K20?. Ya me he recorrido varios bancos y en ninguno las consigo, todos me ofrecen K30, pero esas como que no interesan (de momento)


----------



## Crisis Warrior (12 Dic 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Os hago una pregunta ...
> ¿Soy yo que tengo mala suerte, o desde hace un tiempo a hoy es casi imposible conseguir K20?. Ya me he recorrido varios bancos y en ninguno las consigo, todos me ofrecen K30, pero esas como que no interesan (de momento)



K20 hace tiempo que no busco, adquirí unas pocas como curiosidad burbujera y yastá, lo que si es verdad que cuando habían les costaban
soltarlas (o será que no soy un buen cliente), por lo que ahora ni idea de como estará la cosa.
Para nuestro pesar el tiempo de los karlillos ya pasó, por 30 l€uros hay infinidad de cosas mejores.

Saludos.


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Dic 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> K20 hace tiempo que no busco, adquirí unas pocas como curiosidad burbujera y yastá, lo que si es verdad que cuando habían les costaban
> soltarlas (o será que no soy un buen cliente), por lo que ahora ni idea de como estará la cosa.
> Para nuestro pesar el tiempo de los karlillos ya pasó, por 30 l€uros hay infinidad de cosas mejores.
> 
> Saludos.



En tu opinión, ¿que otra cosa encuentras mejor que los karlillos en este momento?


----------



## musu19 (12 Dic 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> En tu opinión, ¿que otra cosa encuentras mejor que los karlillos en este momento?



mejor que cualquier k30... cualquier moneda bullion... en este momento!

Si hablamos de reserva de valor.. entonces el k30


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Dic 2012)

Lo que no me gusta del bullion es la liquidez. Para 20 o 30 monedas no habria problemas, pero si hablamos de mas cantidad la cosa cambia.
Supongamos que tiene 3 monsterbox de esas de Eagles por ejemplo, y necesitas el dinero, que harias?, salir a venderlas una a una?, llevarlas a un comprooro?. Aun si se mantuviese el precio de la plata perderias dinero


----------



## malibux (12 Dic 2012)

¿ya no se encuentran K20? Hace cosa menos de medio año yo las rechazaba siempre que me las ofrecían, no se cómo podéis decir que se han acabado. Y no es por ir de fantasma, hace meses que no busco, pero por entonces K20 sobraban.


----------



## irishdragon (30 Ene 2013)

¿Sigue abierto el hilo?


----------



## Chila (30 Ene 2013)

Yo sigo encontrado k12s...


----------



## fuertehombre (31 Ene 2013)

hola. Soy Reymidas autor de Blog Reymidas y del libro Aurum Argentum.
En Argentina, recomendé comprar hace 2 años a inversores y argentinos las monedas del mundial 1978 cuño 77. Hoy valen un 100% más. En Argentina la devaluación es monstruosa y acelerada. Pasamos de un dólar paralelo de 6,40 en diciembre a casi 8 pesos por dólar. 
NO podemos comprar dólares para refugiarnos .Pero sí monedas de plata y granalla en el mercado negro.
La granalla y las monedas de plata me blindaron de la devaluación. También hay otras estrategias interesantes.
Voy a dar un webinario de metales preciosos y algunos tips. Pero como ustedes son muy estudiosos , tal vez conozcan la mayor parte del webinario.
Si quieren participar, y me lo permiten, el link es este http://*******/WBZROV

Abrazo para todos. Y sigo atento las novedades de España, ya que España repite la "falsa austeridad" que fue impuesta en Argentina en los 90's por banqueros y economista ultraneoliberales dedicados al saqueo y al engaño.
Ahora tenemos las fantasías populistas con sus devaluaciones, que es nuevamente robo.

Un gran abrazo

Reymidas


----------



## opilano (31 Ene 2013)

Y nadie duda ya de que España es la Argentina europea...


----------



## Nexusmatrix (27 Feb 2013)

Por encontrar.. se pueden encontrar en los Bancos de España, si te pasas 1 vez a la semana y tienes suerte.

Eso o si eres muy vago, les llamas a ver si tienen.

En navidades era mas facil encontrarlo ahora.....

K20 siguen habiendo.

Todo es cuestion de cogerlas y si encuentras los K12 les cambias.

Por cierto ande esta la lista de gente con K12 que los vende o compra por el foro, que no la encuentro.


----------



## Visrul (27 Feb 2013)

Nexusmatrix dijo:


> Por encontrar.. se pueden encontrar en los Bancos de España, si te pasas 1 vez a la semana y tienes suerte.
> 
> Eso o si eres muy vago, les llamas a ver si tienen.
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/306846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii.html


----------



## das kind (24 Abr 2013)

Refloto el hilo para preguntar si alguno de Uds. sigue acumulando carlillos...


----------



## musu19 (24 Abr 2013)

das kind dijo:


> Refloto el hilo para preguntar si alguno de Uds. sigue acumulando carlillos...




Si! 

Algunas leyendas dicen que aun se pueden encontrar algunas veces k12... y yo solo digo, si tienes oportunidad compraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Kennedy (24 Abr 2013)

das kind dijo:


> Refloto el hilo para preguntar si alguno de Uds. sigue acumulando carlillos...



Yo he pillado algún k12 en BdE estos dias...


----------



## Crisis Warrior (25 Abr 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> Yo he pillado algún k12 en BdE estos dias...



Cada vez que leo estas cosas me entra un complejo de "tontolaba" que pa qué, me parece que he nacido estrellado.

El otro día en mi banco habitual para conseguir un mísero K30 (por continuar la colección), preguntas, miradas... dos empleados hablando a la vez conmigo, y luego la espera, porque como los tienen en la caja de apertura retardada es lo que toca.
De k20 no hablemos, y de k12 :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Rafacoins (25 Abr 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> Si!
> 
> Algunas leyendas dicen que aun se pueden encontrar algunas veces k12... y yo solo digo, si tienes oportunidad compraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!



Y es cierto, a veces se consiguen pero ya es muy dificil. Hoy por hoy no se encuentran ni K20. Las ultimas veces que pregunte, me decian que K30 los que quiera pero que de los otros nada


----------



## das kind (25 Abr 2013)

Vaya, veo que no soy el único que sigue con el tema... 

La semana pasada conseguí veintipico.


----------



## Rafacoins (25 Abr 2013)

Yo creo que con el bajon de la plata, debe haber mucha gente frustrada con esto de que los karlillos no rentan y las devuelven en los bancos.
Considero que es buen momento para ir de gira por los bancos preguntando por K12


----------



## Rigreor (27 Oct 2013)

¿Ahora que están a 30 la gente sigue comprando? ¿Creéis que merece la pena?


----------



## skifi (31 Ene 2014)

Refloto un poco el hilo (perdón si molesta), pero como no hay noticias nuevas... ¿Siguen sacando monedas de plata (karlillos) a facial como siempre, o se ha dejado de hacer?


----------



## Visrul (31 Ene 2014)

skifi dijo:


> Refloto un poco el hilo (perdón si molesta), pero como no hay noticias nuevas... ¿Siguen sacando monedas de plata (karlillos) a facial como siempre, o se ha dejado de hacer?



Si, la de este año está dedicada al 75 aniversario del Borbón... ::

Son 30 eurillos de na por un poco más de media onza ... ::


----------



## skifi (31 Ene 2014)

Pues con la bajada de la plata, se podían estirar y volver a hacerlas de menos valor facial por la misma cantidad de metal… Volver a 20€, o menos… Y de paso cambiar de diseñadores ::


----------



## conde84 (31 Ene 2014)

Visrul dijo:


> Si, la de este año está dedicada al 75 aniversario del Borbón... ::
> 
> Son 30 eurillos de na por un poco más de media onza ... ::



Al fin y al cabo son 30 euros,no hay trampa ni carton.


----------



## el juli (31 Ene 2014)

Que se los compre su abuela.... o el borbón


----------



## Joseplatico (2 Feb 2014)

Visrul dijo:


> Si, la de este año está dedicada al 75 aniversario del Borbón... ::
> 
> Son 30 eurillos de na por un poco más de media onza ... ::



Creo que la del 75 aniversario es la del 2013.

La de este año parece que va a ser del 400 Aniversario Muerte de “El Greco”

http://eurocoinland.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/espac3b1a-30e282ac-2014-con.jpg


----------



## skifi (2 Feb 2014)

Pues veo que no se bajan de los 30€... Al menos el diseño no es de los peores que se han visto o__O;;


----------



## malibux (2 Feb 2014)

Qué tiempos aquellos de turismo por sucursales bancarias...aunque haya bajado la plata, igual me da, esas monedillas se quedan para años y años bien guardadas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Feb 2014)

skifi dijo:


> Pues veo que no se bajan de los 30€... *Al menos el diseño no es de los peores que se han visto* o__O;;



No te fies del photoshop, que si el nivel es el de siempre ese Greco, en metal, puede acabar pareciendo el C3PO...


----------



## trasgukoke (2 Feb 2014)

Jajaja.. estara bien...jeje


----------



## karlilatúnya (2 Feb 2014)

malibux dijo:


> Qué tiempos aquellos de turismo por sucursales bancarias...aunque haya bajado la plata, igual me da, esas monedillas se quedan para años y años bien guardadas.



Y las miradas que nos daban cuando decíamos:¡todas!


----------



## Aferro (3 Feb 2014)

> Y las miradas que nos daban cuando decíamos:¡todas




Verídico. Que melancolia.

Salut


----------



## Jonh Taylor (3 Feb 2014)

Todavía es interesante acaparar monedas de 12 euros?


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Feb 2014)

Jonh Taylor dijo:


> Todavía es interesante acaparar monedas de 12 euros?



Si es para tener plata, no. Comprando bullión adquieres más gramos por euro.

Si es para bancolchón, sí. Mejor una moneda de plata de 20€ que un billete de papel de 20€.


----------



## musu19 (18 Mar 2014)

Alguien paso por BdE o banco a comprar ya la nueva de 30leuros???

Yo voy a pasarme esta semana, a ver que tienen. Quiero una por lo menos, para mi parte "coleccionista".


----------



## karlilatúnya (18 Mar 2014)

Yo paso;compré una,se la regalé a una persona,y no quiero para mi,que las fundan y las conviertan en 20€ y luego si eso hablamos.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (18 Mar 2014)

Este año me parece que voy a volver a picar, aunque creo que va a ser el último.
Me duele en el alma pagar por los engendros de la FNMT, y más cuando por algo menos se pueden comprar monedas bullion muy guapas, o dos duros con las estrellas visibles.

Saludos.


----------



## musu19 (28 Mar 2014)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Este año me parece que voy a volver a picar, aunque creo que va a ser el último.
> Me duele en el alma pagar por los engendros de la FNMT, y más cuando por algo menos se pueden comprar monedas bullion muy guapas, o dos duros con las estrellas visibles.
> 
> Saludos.



He pasado hoy por el BdE... mi gozo en un pozo, no las ponen a la venta antes del 8/abril....


----------



## taurus (28 Mar 2014)

Encima de caras y feas,tienen la chulería de hacernos esperar.Todas para ellos.:abajo:


----------



## karlillobilbaino (3 Jun 2014)

Ayer fui el unico que se alegro que se fuese el karlillo por ver la oportunidad perfecta de terminar esta coleccion en el 2014.

Os ha pasado a alguno mas? Estaba contemplando no coger la de este año y me lo ha dejado en bandeja juancar

Seguireis con los filipillos? Jejeje


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Jun 2014)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Ayer fui el unico que se alegro que se fuese el karlillo por ver la oportunidad perfecta de terminar esta coleccion en el 2014.
> 
> Os ha pasado a alguno mas? Estaba contemplando no coger la de este año y me lo ha dejado en bandeja juancar
> 
> ...



Te refieres a las K20 y K30?


----------



## Visrul (3 Jun 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Te refieres a las K20 y K30?



Tendremos que empezar a llamarlas F30


----------



## karlillobilbaino (3 Jun 2014)

Correcto, las k20 y k30 las veia como una misma coleccion, al cambiar el reverso de los k30 veo el momento perfecto de cortar el timo... K30 a precio de kiwis...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## musu19 (3 Jun 2014)

pues yo lo pense, es el fin de una era, la de los K20/k30... no creo que este hecho las revalorice en premium... pero seguro que a la larga... larga si!


----------



## karlilatúnya (3 Jun 2014)

Algún día, las k12-k20 nos servirán para algo,mientras tanto;que nadie se olvide de una cosa:vienen tiempos "interesantes",mas rápidamente de lo que en un principio pensábamos,haced los deberes sin mirar el careto que lleven las monedas pintado,es lo de menos.Por cierto:buenos recuerdos me trae este hilo.Es un hilo abreojos ja ja


----------



## sierramadre (3 Jun 2014)

Mas de uno esta desempolvando la pala y cargando el gps para buscar los karlillos.

Yo los mios que son pocos como baje la onza de 10€ los llevo al bde, mientras tanto los conservare, siempre es bueno tener algo de efectivo y si es en plata mejor que en papel.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (3 Jun 2014)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Ayer fui el unico que se alegro que se fuese el karlillo por ver la oportunidad perfecta de terminar esta coleccion en el 2014.
> 
> Os ha pasado a alguno mas? Estaba contemplando no coger la de este año y me lo ha dejado en bandeja juancar
> 
> ...



Reconozco que lo primeo que pensé con la abdicación fue:
"Monedas con cara nueva, BIEN!!!!":rolleye:. No tengo remedio.

Pues me planteaba dejar la colección, quizá esta sea la definitiva.
"Pagar" 30€ por un karlillo cuando hay pandas y otras onzas chulas por unos 20€ me parece un insulto al coleccionista vamos...por no hablar de las tiradas.

Por cierto, la última del Greco en fotos es fea, pero es que en mano empeora todavía un poco más. Lo siento, pero alguien tenia que decirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## apeche2000 (4 Jun 2014)

Buenas

Subo el hilo para comentar que acabo de poner a la venta K12 y K20 en el hilo de Bid/Ask, por si alguien está interesado, puede consultarme por privado.


----------



## IzsI (6 Nov 2015)

Refloto el hilo porque visto el precio actual de la plata los karlillos de 30€ que tengo voy a cambiarlo por papelitos.

¿Alguien lo ha hecho en el Bde?

He visto que el Bde tiene dos sedes en la la calle Alcalá, ¿alguien sabe a cual de las dos hay que ir?

¿Y cuanto es lo máximo permitido para cambiar por persona y día?


----------

